# 

## Kolores

Witam. Jadąc samochodem przez Czechy, byłem zszokowany ilością instalacji fotowoltaicznych - całe hektary pól pokryte panelami. W Niemczech też są coraz bardziej popularne instalacje na dachach domów. Z tego co wiem, mają tam specjalne dotacje. Zakładając, że może kiedyś i u nas będą dotowane, proszę o opinie jak w praktyce wygląda ich wydajność, użyteczność, generalnie wszystkie plusy i minusy. Najlepiej z 'własnej autopsji'  :smile: , ale jak ktoś ma jakakolwiek pewna wiedzę, niech się podzieli, proszę.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarek.P

A jesteś pewien, że to nie były po prostu solary?

J.

----------


## Tomkii

Mam jeden niewielki panel. Więc nie wiem czy się liczy. No i powiem tak: koszty, koszty i jeszcze raz koszty. Ten mój wynika z czystej mojej fenaberii aby być choć trochę niezależnym jeśli chodzi o zasilanie. Jak będę miał trochę gotówki i zły dzień to sobie może jeszcze jeden dokupie. Raz że panel kosztuje, dwa że kosztuje gromadzenie tej energii. Zysków z tego zwyczajnie nie ma (w dającej się przewidzieć perspektywie).
Panel produkuje prąd tylko kilka godzin dziennie. No, niech będzie nawet 10h. 10hx365x np. 40W= 110kWh rocznie. Po 0,5PLN za kWh (z sieci miejskiej) to daje 55PLN. Koszt takiego maleństwa to ok. 500PLN. Czyli 10lat do wyjścia na 0. Ale dochodzi koszt regulatora, akumulatora, ew. systemu śledzenia, instalacji no i panel nie daje aż tyle energii. Aby w ogóle dało się sensownie coś z niego wyciągnąć to trzeba by zbudować system śledzenia słońca. W zimie mało co wyprodukuje. Nie liczyłem również strat na instalację i ew. konwersję napięć oraz kosztów utrzymania akumulatorów (dla żelowych trzeba się liczyć z wymianą co jakieś 5lat). No i zbliżamy się gdzieś w pobliże 30lat... Może przy większych mocach jest trochę lepszy wskaźnik ale na cuda bym nie liczył. Przy panelach do ogrzewania co i cwu jest prościej - mają mieć maksymalną moc zimą (i pod to ustawia się panele), baniak do magazynowania ciepła wytrzyma ze 20 lat (albo i dłużej).
Reasumując:
- do własnej satysfakcji - warto
- do pracy na sieć (sprzedaż nadwyżek prądu) ale bez magazynowania - trzeba by dobrze policzyć - ma szansę się zwrócić przy założeniu ciągłych podwyżek cen energii
- przy dofinansowaniu może być warto (frajda gratis  :wink:  )

----------


## Kolores

Dzięki Tomkii. Jarek.P - tak, jestem pewny, W Niemczech znajoma wynajmuje dom, jest niezadowolona bo właściciel zamontował panele szpecące dach i sprzedaje prąd do sieci. Wcześniej mieszkała w domu ogrzewanym powietrzną pompą ciepła, twierdzi że rewelacja, nawet w mrozy ciepełko - całkowicie bezobsługowe i dlatego nie reklamowane przez firmy instalacyjne, bo przecież lepiej zarabiać na serwisie bardziej awaryjnych systemów. W Czechach ogromne dotacje, bo przyjęli jakąś dyrektywę unii o tym, że jakiś procent energii ma być produkowany ze źródeł odnawialnych (ograniczenie emisji CO2) i teraz muszą szybko dostosować swoją energetykę. W świetle tego co napisał Tomkii zapewne polityka wzięła górę nad ekonomią, ale panele zaczęło się opłacać stawiać w przydomowych ogródkach i na dużych polach zamiast uprawiać rzepak na biopaliwo. Byłem w zeszłym roku na targach przemysłowych w Rumunii, było wielu wystawców z fotowoltaiką, spore zainteresowanie. Tak za granicą idą w stronę eko, my zostajemy w tyle z prądem z węgla i CO na gaz. Musimy ciągle dofinansowywać górnictwo i Gazprom?
Marzy mi się dom samowystarczalny, gdzieś na odludziu, własna woda, własny prąd, własna oczyszczalnia, własne biopaliwo do samochodu (etanol). No może mnie trochę poniosło, ale gdyby na wszystko były dotacje to warto by policzyć.

----------


## Tomkii

> ... Świetlówek nie da rady zasilić z 12V bo takie napięcie znamionowe zazwyczaj mają panele. Pozostają diody LED...


Ależ są oczywiście świetlówki na 12V. Tyle że droższe i nie leżą w marketach na półkach. Szukać trzeba w miejscach gdzie jest sprzęt do jachtów i kamperów.

----------


## Tomkii

> Zainstalowałem panele u siebie na działce. Rewelacyjna sprawa. Wiadomo, jak porównam koszty, to watpliwe jest ich stosowanie (czas spłaty ok 27 lat)
> Dzwoniłem do wielu firm, które zachwalały mi panele. Ale trafiłem na jedną firmę, która zajmuje się fotowoltaiką (http://www.fotowoltaika.eu), gdzie nie owijali w bawełnę i powiedzieli, że fototowoltaika jest nieopłacalna w Polsce poza niektórymi przypadkami. Podsumowałem koszt przyłaczenia do sieci i okazało się, że musiałbym zabulić zakładowi energetycznemu za budowę sieci, płacić sąsiadom za zgodę na słupy czy kabel to wyszło prawie tyle samo, co kosztowały mnie panele, regulator i przetwornica. Koszt akumulatorów potraktowałem jako koszt zakupu energii. Wynik finansowy zrobił się bardzo przyjemny 
> Zatem nie należy na tą energię patrzeć pesymistycznie. Moim zdaniem należy trafić na dobrych doradców, a nie handlowców.


Tak, to jest ten przypadek gdzie ma to sens. I to nawet finansowy. Tym niemniej w takim zastosowaniu problemem są odbiory typu pralka, odkurzacz ew. hydrofor. Jestem ciekawy czy udało Ci się to jakoś obejść (no działka to pewnie pralki zwyczajnie nie ma)?

----------


## chris_w

Jako elektronik śledziłem dawniej takie nowinki. Otóż cena paneli fotowoltaicznych jest silnie uzależniona od ceny czystego krzemu, cena ta od lat 90 jest wysoka i rosła bardzo mocno po 2000r. Wszystko przez nadmierny popyt (rózwój elektroniki), fabryki (oczyszczalnie) krzemu nie wyrabiały z produkcją a nowe miały powstać dopiero po 2009-2011roku. Mówiło się wtedy o zapaści z tego powodu, podniosło to znacznie koszty paneli fotowoltaicznych. Jeśli informacje z lat 2005-2007 się teraz spełniają (już dawno nie interesowałem się tym tematem) to powstaje kilka olbrzymich zakładów wytwarzających czysty krzem mono i poli-krystaliczny, a to może spowodować że za kilka lat te panele stanieją kilkukrotnie. Jest jednak inna sprawa która może odbić się źle na panelach fotowoltaicznych - to oświetlenie LED, wielu producentów widząc w tym interes będzie inwestować w ten rynek, zużywając krzem obecny na rynku i wymagany do produkcji paneli.
http://elektronikab2b.pl/biznes/1662...krystalicznego
http://elektronikab2b.pl/blog/10477-...-przez-przemys

----------


## Doki

Ja zainstalowałem panele fotowoltaiczne trochę ponad miesiąc temu i na razie sobie chwalę. Instalacja ma 18 paneli, moc znamionowa 4,1 kW. Listopadowe słońce na bezchmurnym niebie daje mi eraz ok 3,5 kW. Całość kosztowała ok €15000 i ten koszt zwraca się w ok 5 lat a potem to już tylko zyski, bo w Belgii solary są dotowane. Nieprawda, że klimat nie pozwala na opłacalną produkcję energii. Nawet przy pełnym zachmurzeniu mam 300 W, dziś instalacja włączy się do sieci około godziny 9 i będzie produkować do 16.
Tej wielkości instalacja pokrywa moje zapotrzebowanie na elektryczność (roczne zużycie energii elektrycznej w naszym domu to ok. 4500 kWh), a wręcz może mnie przyprawić o kłopot, bo belgijskie prawo nie pozwala osobom prywatnym być netto producentami energii. Można energię oddawać do sieci (to fajnie wygląda, jak licznik kręci się wstecz), ale na końcu okresu rozliczeniowego bilans musi być na zero. Kłopot to jednak niewielki, nadmiarową energię mogę zużyć dogrzewając dom klimatyzacją, no i przecież za kilka lat trzeba będzie przestawić się na jeden elektryczny samochód, który zagospodaruje nadwyżkę.

Nie wiem jak w Polsce z subsydiami i ulgami na solary, w moich warunkach to jedna z najbardziej opłacalnych inwestycji, lepsza od funduszy.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Ja zainstalowałem panele fotowoltaiczne trochę ponad miesiąc temu i na razie sobie chwalę. Instalacja ma 18 paneli, moc znamionowa 4,1 kW. Listopadowe słońce na bezchmurnym niebie daje mi eraz ok 3,5 kW. Całość kosztowała ok €15000 i ten koszt zwraca się w ok 5 lat a potem to już tylko zyski,.


Zakładając, że średnio w roku będziesz miał te 3kWh i że średnio będzie tego słońca a niechby nawet i z 10h, masz 365x10x3=~11tys kWh. Nie znam belgijskich cen energii, ale zakładając, że są zbliżone do polskich, te 11 tys kWh dałoby zysk rzędu 5,5tys PLN rocznie. Instalacja w przeliczeniu na złotówki kosztowała 60tys, znaczy zwrot byłby nie pięcio a ponad dziesięcioletni. A jeśli weźmiemy pod uwagę, że nie każdy dzień jest bezchmurny, ten czas zwrotu będzie jeszcze duuużo dłuższy. Piszesz o listopadowym bezchmurnym dniu. Ile takich bezchmurnych dni było w listopadzie? Choć z pięć?
Tak więc, gdyby nie ta dotacja, opłacalność byłaby żadna moim zdaniem.

J.

----------


## robertsz

To się zmieni.... wszędzie mówią o efekcie cieplarnianym.... i nowym podatku dla dostawców energii.

----------


## Wakmen

> To się zmieni.... wszędzie mówią o efekcie cieplarnianym.... i nowym podatku dla dostawców energii.


 Nic się nie zmieni, a tym bardziej w Polsce. Ja się starałem o dotacje na POŚ i ... nie dostałem. Potem starałem się o dotację na kolektory słoneczne i ... również nie dostałem. 
To jest tak, że i z pustego to i Salomon nie naleje.

----------


## Arek84

Witajcie, jestem tu nowy ale chciałbym się podzielić z Wami moim doświadczeniem.

Prawdą jest ze panele fotowoltaiczne sa jeszcze stosunkowo drogie ale stają się coraz tańsze. Ja kupiłem 2 sztuki paneli 230Wp i użytkuję energie do zasilenia oświetlenia LED swojego ogrodu. Nie ma nić bardziej fajnego niż własna energia  :smile:  trochę zabawy przy tym jest ale warto.

Obecnie panele 230Wp można kupić już za 1250 zł netto  np tutaj : [SPAM]

----------


## kertog

Niedługo ma być nowa ustawa dotycząca OZE i baterie słoneczne maja się bardziej opłacać.  Ja osobiście polecam zakup baterii w sklepie    [SPAMl] - maja bezsprzecznie najlepsze ceny i duże doświadczenie. W czasie budowy wykorzystywałem 6 x 100W baterii do tego akumulatory i przetwornica - bez problemu chodziła na tym betoniarka w miesiącac letnich , do tego troche wiertarki i jakieś żarówki.

----------


## banchemek

Tylko po co instalowac akumulatory i zużywać taką drogą energie??
Zakłady energetyczne mają obowiązek odkupić energię "eko" i płacą za nią ok 1,60zł kupujemy za powiedzmy 60gr to daje nam zysk 1pln z każdego wyprodukowanego kw - koszty akumulatorów = bardzo opłacalna inwestycja która zwraca sie po ok 5 latach  :smile:

----------


## Mr_Mabram

> Tylko po co instalowac akumulatory i zużywać taką drogą energie??
> Zakłady energetyczne mają obowiązek odkupić energię "eko" i płacą za nią ok 1,60zł kupujemy za powiedzmy 60gr to daje nam zysk 1pln z każdego wyprodukowanego kw - koszty akumulatorów = bardzo opłacalna inwestycja która zwraca sie po ok 5 latach


W takie cuda to chyba nikt nie uwierzy 1,6zł!!!! za kw/h płacą?? Ja bym powiedział że 0,25zł to prędzej.

----------


## twaro

> W takie cuda to chyba nikt nie uwierzy 1,6zł!!!! za kw/h płacą?? Ja bym powiedział że 0,25zł to prędzej.



  Dopóki nie będzie tak, że w trakcie godzinnego pobytu w ZE, załatwimy możliwość odsprzedania energii elektrycznej do sieci- to nic nie drgnie. :bash:

----------


## m.k.k

> Tylko po co instalowac akumulatory i zużywać taką drogą energie??
> Zakłady energetyczne mają obowiązek odkupić energię "eko" i płacą za nią ok 1,60zł kupujemy za powiedzmy 60gr to daje nam zysk 1pln z każdego wyprodukowanego kw - koszty akumulatorów = bardzo opłacalna inwestycja która zwraca sie po ok 5 latach


Tylko to fajnie brzmi, jak jest niewielu producentów. Minimalna produkcja, kilka kW w szczycie, z punktu widzenia sieci niezauważalna. Jak cała okolica będzie tak miała, to już ZE może to odczuwać. Nie możesz produkować dużej ilości energii (z wielu malutkich, niezależnych źródeł), które są włączane/wyłączane jednocześnie w zależności od pogody na danym obszarze. Energetyka będzie się przed tym bronić. Dlatego jak przetrzesz szlaki i kupisz drogie panele, drogą automatykę do synchronizacji z siecią, wydepczesz swoje w sekretariatach dyrektorów ZE (po POK raczej sobie z tym nie poradzi), to masz szansę coś zarobić, choć raczej nie tyle, jak szacujesz. Jak poczekasz, aż spadną ceny urządzeń i dopracowane zostaną procedury, to warunki będą dużo mniej korzystne. 
Stara prawda mówi, że aby zarabiać, trzeba inwestować. Nie będzie systemu, gdzie za minimalny wkład masz błyskawiczny zwrot i następnie duży zysk.

----------


## miro740

> Witam. Jadąc samochodem przez Czechy, byłem zszokowany ilością instalacji fotowoltaicznych - całe hektary pól pokryte panelami. W Niemczech też są coraz bardziej popularne instalacje na dachach domów. Z tego co wiem, mają tam specjalne dotacje. Zakładając, że może kiedyś i u nas będą dotowane, proszę o opinie jak w praktyce wygląda ich wydajność, użyteczność, generalnie wszystkie plusy i minusy. Najlepiej z 'własnej autopsji' , ale jak ktoś ma jakakolwiek pewna wiedzę, niech się podzieli, proszę.
> Pozdrawiam.


Hej!, Otóż u nas będzie to samo , z resztą podobnie jak w Niemczech. U nas  będzie zgodnie z projektem ustawy o OZE  1,30 PLN /kWh i bedą , częściowo już są,  dotacje na te sprawy. Oczywiście ta taryfa dotyczy tylko mikroinstalacji tzn  do  40 kWp , ale to i tak trzeba mieć niezły dach, aby tyle zmieścić.. 40 kW - to jest ok 290 m2 powierzchni samych modułów. Dla zainteresowanych polecam strone polskiego producenta modułów fotowoltaicznych ze Szczecina . [SPAM]   , tam jest też kalkulator można sobie wyliczyć jaki bedzie uzysk z wybranej mocy instalacji. Wyniki sa prawdziwe, nie ma tam bajeru reklamowego . Aaaa przy okazji można zobaczyć film z produkcji takich modułów - WARTO  :eek: 
Pozdrawiam
miro

----------


## ekoja

Małopolski  WFOŚiGW uruchomił  właśnie dotacje do elektrowni słonecznych (fotowoltaicznych) w wysokości 50% - są dostępne dla osób fizycznych oraz przedsiębiorstw z woj. małopolskiego.

Dostałam taką informację w newsletterze z Ekocentrum:




> Już teraz w EKOCENTRUM ICPPC można uzyskać szczegółowe informacje na
> temat dotacji. Dodatkowo 6.04.2013 odbędzie się specjalna edycja warsztatów "Fotowoltaika w teorii i praktyce" poświęcona również zagadnieniom związanym z pozyskiwaniem tej dotacji na budowę elektrowni słonecznej na własnym domu lub firmie. Więcej informacji o warsztatach na stronie: http://eko-cel.pl/warsztaty/212-foto...ii-i-praktyce1
> 
> Dla osób zainteresowanych tematem fotowoltaiki ruszył również specjalny newsletter z najnowszymi informacjami na temat fotowoltaiki oraz zmian w prawie dotyczących energetyki odnawialnej. Do newslettera można się zapisać na stronie www.fotowoltaika.net/newsletter.html

----------


## konaku

Panowie,  mam dom wolnostojący 120m2 na Podkarpaciu. W domu, rekuperator,  pompa ciepła (ogrzewa wodę) piec gazowy kondensacyjny i sporo urządzeń na prąd. Moje średnie zużycie prądu to ok 480kWh w miesiacu, liczonym przez okres od lipca- stycznia 2013).
Zastanawiam się nad zakupem Ogniw fotowoltaicznych/solarów zamontowanych na dachu
do przetworzenia en. słonecznej na en. elektryczną.

Czy waszym zdaniem jest sens inwestycji w w/w instalacje?

Czy są firmy zajmujące się badaniem nasłonecznienia oraz siły wiatru w poszczególnych rejonach polski ?

----------


## imrahil

> Ja na dzień dzisiejszy nie porównywałbym polskiej fotowoltaiki do niemieckiej - jeszcze dużo nam do nich brakuje. 
> Co do tych prosumentów - tak, wszyscy są równi. 
> Czy według Ciebie dobrym jest zatem rozwiązanie żeby jednym zabierać bezprawnie i oddawać tym bogatszym - bo niestety energia którą zakład energetyczny pozyska zostanie SPRZEDANA sąsiadom -  no nie wiem czy to jest równe traktowanie.


a potem oddana nam. poza tym energia wytwarzana w godzinach okołopołudniowych zostanie sprzedana zakładom przemysłowym i innym zakładom pracy, bo sąsiad akurat o tej porze jest w pracy. tę energię trzeba jakoś przenieść, a sieć energetyczna w Polsce jest przestarzała. kto ma ją utrzymać, szczególnie przy niestabilnie pracujących OZE? już sama możliwość zmagazynowania 0,7 wyprodukowanej enegii (z przesyłem) jest w porządku. żeby było kompletnie uczciwie to powinniśmy sami sobie zapewnić magazynowanie w akumulatorze.




> Niby wszystko się zgadza, ale...
> Żeby wyprodukować prąd trzeba było wybudować elektrownie. Teraz myślimy nad budową bardzo drogich elektrowni atomowych. Kto jeśli nie ty czy ja za nie zapłaci? To będzie budowane z naszych pieniędzy, dlaczego więc nie mamy dostać tych pieniędzy do reki, żeby samemu sobie zadbać o prąd?


gdyby nie to, że elektrownia jest budowana z podatków, to zapłacilibyśmy za nie w rachunkach. na jedno by wyszło. a prawda taka, że konwencjonalne elektrownie są potrzebne, więc wyjścia nie ma. niekoniecznie atomowe, wg mnie elektrownia atomowa w Polsce potrzebna nie jest. generalnie jakiekolwiek dotowanie (np. 500+ pisiorów czy jakieś dopłaty do kredytów mieszkaniowych w stylu "rodzina na swoim" czy "mieszkanie dla młodych") rodzi patologie i zawsze będzie niesprawiedliwe, więc po co dotować wybranych obywateli instalujących PV?

----------


## Liwko

> ...więc po co dotować wybranych obywateli instalujących PV?


Bo to jest po prostu z korzyścią dla wszystkich. 
Jeżeli wyprodukujesz jedną instalację FV to będzie ona droga i mało kogo będzie na nią stać. Jeżeli wyprodukujesz ich 100, to cena znacząco spadnie. Ale jeśli to pójdzie w dziesiątki tysięcy, to po pewnym czasie dotacje przestaną być potrzebne. 
Do tego jak dodamy inne korzyści typu czyste powietrze, czy napędzanie koniunktury, to wyjdzie na to, że to się po prostu opłaca.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> co z tego? wszyscy są równi, jakim prawem jedni mają płacić wyższe rachunki za prąd, bo nie stać ich na PV, żeby inni mogli na tym zarabiać? i jeszcze zrzuta wszystkich na dotacje dla wybranych. wystarczy zobaczyć jak to się skończyło w Niemczech - energia w hurcie niby tania, ale po dodaniu akcyz, podatków i innych opłat wspierających OZC na rachunku ostatecznie wychodzi dwa razy drożej niż w Polsce


To proste. Elektrownie węglowe nie ponoszą kosztów chorób wynikających z zanieczyszczenia powietrza. Miliony umierają na raka płuc z powodu zapylenia. Gdyby te koszty uwzględnić, to kWh z węgla może kosztować np. dwa razy drożej niż z fotowoltaiki.
Bądźmy równi i uczciwi. Zmuśmy elektrownie do pokrywania wszystkich kosztów swojej działalności.

----------


## beton44

> To proste. Elektrownie węglowe nie ponoszą kosztów chorób wynikających z zanieczyszczenia powietrza. Miliony umierają na raka płuc z powodu zapylenia. Gdyby te koszty uwzględnić, to kWh z węgla może kosztować np. dwa razy drożej niż z fotowoltaiki.
> Bądźmy równi i uczciwi. Zmuśmy elektrownie do pokrywania wszystkich kosztów swojej działalności.


Miliony umierają na raka płuc - na pewno nie w Polsce takie ilości.
A na temat - miliony owszem umrą mocno za wcześnie gdy skasujemy elektrownie węglowe i prąd w szpitalach będzie tylko w słoneczne dni  :big lol:

----------


## JanWerbinski

Przeczytaj sobie rocznik statystyczny. 1/4 ludzi umiera na raka. Z tego 40% na raka płuc. To znaczy że kilka milionów obecnie żyjących Polaków umrze na raka płuc. Jest to ściśle związane z paleniem papierosów i najniższą w UE jakością powietrza.

----------


## parys01

A tu coś dla betonka.

http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/a5/24/13/z200...iastach-UE.jpg

Raport WHO jest miażdżący dla Polski. 33 z 50 najbardziej zanieczyszczonych miast UE leży w naszym kraju. Co więcej pierwsze, niechlubne miejsce zajął Żywiec, a tuż za nim uplasowała się Pszczyna.

----------


## imrahil

rak i choroby to nie od elektrowni, tylko od domowych kotłów. na całym Śląsku śmierdzi niedopalonym węglem, co wieczór niemal każdy dom zaczyna wypuszczać kłęby dymu, nawet latem, natomiast zimą jak człowiek odważy się na spacer, to po powrocie ubrania śmierdzą jakby wrócił z jakiejś wędzarni.

----------


## siefinpird

Dziś rozpoczęły się targi budowlane w Tychach...   Jutro dzień drugi targów.. 


nie mogło mnie tam zabraknąć... 

Nadziwić sie nie mogłem jak sprzedawcy "fotowoltaiki" wciskali ludziom kit o tym, że w tym roku będą uwaga  - _40 % DOPŁATY_ _do instalacji fotowoltaicznych._ 
Cóż.. albo robili to świadomie... albo ich wiedza o dofinasowaniach zatrzymała sie gdzies przed ostatnimi wyborami do cyrku na wiejskiej.  :big grin:

----------


## parys01

> rak i choroby to nie od elektrowni, tylko od domowych kotłów. na całym Śląsku śmierdzi niedopalonym węglem, co wieczór niemal każdy dom zaczyna wypuszczać kłęby dymu, nawet latem, natomiast zimą jak człowiek odważy się na spacer, to po powrocie ubrania śmierdzą jakby wrócił z jakiejś wędzarni.


Patrz, a my tu rozmawiamy o instalacjach fotowoltaicznych dla domów prywatnych.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> rak i choroby to nie od elektrowni, tylko od domowych kotłów. na całym Śląsku śmierdzi niedopalonym węglem, co wieczór niemal każdy dom zaczyna wypuszczać kłęby dymu, nawet latem, natomiast zimą jak człowiek odważy się na spacer, to po powrocie ubrania śmierdzą jakby wrócił z jakiejś wędzarni.


Znowu argument dla fotowoltaiki. Otóż moja planowana instalacja 12kW miała mi służyć właśnie do ogrzewania zimą. W lecie oddam energię do ZE, a zimą sobie odbiorę. Zmniejszam zanieczyszczenie powietrza.
Koszt węgla powinien zawierać koszt zanieczyszczenia powietrza i jego skutków. Wtedy PV będzie konkurencyjne.

----------


## Fredd

Zęby bolą od czytania tych "żali"... 

Daliście się naciąć cwaniakom montującym nieopłacalną, drogą i nieefektywną technologię licząc, powiedzmy sobie szczerze, że naciągnięcie miliony mieszkających w blokowiskach na zrzutę na wasze nikomu niepotrzebne błyszczące cacka na dachu. Teraz "zły Kaczor, buuu, zły, buuu" 

1. to jakiś nonsens i aberracja, żeby produkować prąd w domu i oddawać do sieci wtedy gdy jest nadwyżka mocy i odbierać go w nocy. Najlepiej w stosunku 1:1. Kto za to miałby zapłacić, sąsiad z bloku...

2. jeżeli zwrot inwestycji ma wynieść 12 lat to dziękuję postoję, postęp technologiczny jest tak szybki, że za 5 lat zostaniecie jak ten Maklakiewicz z angielskim...

3. nie bredźcie o środowisku, bo wyprodukowanie panelu w Chinach też obciąża środowisko 

Żeby nie było, sam mieszkam w domu jednorodzinnym, przymierzam się do jedynej opłacalnej moim zdaniem instalacji fv to jest kilka paneli, grzałka do c.w.u. całość powinno zamknąć się w 5-6k  i zwracać się po ok 5 latach.

----------


## Liwko

> Żeby nie było, sam mieszkam w domu jednorodzinnym, przymierzam się do jedynej opłacalnej moim zdaniem instalacji fv to jest kilka paneli, grzałka do c.w.u. całość powinno zamknąć się w 5-6k  i zwracać się po ok 5 latach.


No więc chcesz zakładać drogie PV żeby produkować prąd i podgrzać nim wodę? To jest dopiero głupota.

----------


## plusfoto

> kilka paneli, grzałka do c.w.u. całość powinno zamknąć się w 5-6k  i zwracać się po ok 5 latach.


Życzę powodzenia. A jak to zrobisz to oczywiście napisz ale tak konkretnie ile Cię to kosztowało. Zasugeruję Ci tylko że panele i grzałka nie wystarczy.

----------


## Fredd

> No więc chcesz zakładać drogie PV żeby produkować prąd i podgrzać nim wodę? To jest dopiero głupota.


Płace za prąd ok 300 zł miesięcznie, z czego praktycznie połowa to c.w.u. (grzeję kominkiem z płaszczem plus grzałka elektryczna) więc rocznie na grzanie wody wydaję ok 1.500 zł - niewiele mniej niż na ogrzanie całego domu w zimie. Żarówki energooszczędne, płyta indukcyjna, gdzie mogłem ściąłem pobór prądu, urządzenia AGD ++ ale woda ciepła musi być wtedy kiedy dzieci idą spać, a nie wtedy kiedy jest tanio. 

Sporo firm ma takie zestawy łącznie ze zbiornikiem (akurat zbedny wydatek) za cenę do 2.000 E, 
http://www.prolandsklep.co/pl/p/ZEST...NIA-C.W.U./416

więc da się sklecić "ze szwagrem" za 2/3 tej ceny.  

Mogę zaryzykować kilka tysięcy, coś tam zawsze nagrzeje, nie pójdzie kasa jak krew w piach, ale nie 20-40k by potem płakac na forum, jak mnie Kaczor oszukał

----------


## Liwko

i dlatego PV??? 

Głupota. Druga to budować dom ogrzewany kominkiem z płaszczem.

----------


## Fredd

> i dlatego PV??? 
> 
> Głupota. Druga to budować dom ogrzewany kominkiem z płaszczem.


Wyjaśnij mi Wybitny Specjalisto od Głupoty dlaczego niby? Bo ja w takim mieszkam od 2012 r. i sobie chwalę, ogrzewałes kiedyś takim? Masz złe doświadczenia czy powtarzasz komunały?

----------


## Liwko

Zwyczajnie. Jeżeli chciałbym ogrzewać dom drewnem, to nie robiłbym kotłowni w salonie.

----------


## stanley79

Za instalace kominka z płaszczem wodnym zrobilbys instalacje PV którą również ogrzalbys dom. Nie smrodzilbys w domu i w ogóle nic bys nie musial robic, ponarzekalbys na kaczora...
Z innej beczki: korzysta ktos z was z elicznika tauronu, jak bardzo jest on dokładny i czy pomaga w konsumpcji energi z PV?

----------


## Fredd

> Za instalace kominka z płaszczem wodnym zrobilbys instalacje PV którą również ogrzalbys dom. Nie smrodzilbys w domu i w ogóle nic bys nie musial robic, ponarzekalbys na kaczora...


Instalacja PV doskonale nadaje się ogrzewania domu... latem, pewnie Cię to zdziwi, ale ja ciepła potrzebuję głównie zimą  :big grin:  
Koszt kominka z PW z osprzetem i buforem i robocizną to ok 15k, trochę mało na istalację pv 

Komunały  Liwki o "kotłowni w salonie" nie komentuję, bo po co widac, że Pan nie miał nigdy do czynienia z takim kominkiem.

----------


## siefinpird

U mnie temat fotowolatiki jest także bardzo gorący. 


Mój dom ma dach w układzie "wschód - zachód". Mimo to zacząłem sie wtajemniczać w tematykę paneli. Z racji ukladu dachu oraz zapowiadanegona ten rokbraku dopłat do fotowoltaiki dla osób prywatnych w odczuciu moim jedynym w miare oplacalnym rozwiązaniem jest "net metering".

Podobnie jak jeden z przedmówców chciałem panele podłaczyć *miedzy innymi* do do grzałki podgrzewającej wodę w Biawar OW - E 100.7A  a resztę oddawać do sieci.


Chciałem... 

Czy nadal chcę.. mysłę nad tym..  przerażają koszty. O wiele większe niż te wspomniane przez przedmówcę.. głownie dlatego ze u mnie planowanych jest 20 paneli. 


Dość znaczącym argumentem dla mnie jest ten z numerem 2 z wypowiedzi  Fredda.


Myślę, że optymalnym rozwiązaniem będzie przygotowanie przepustów i podłaćzeń pod fotowoltaikę, bez jej zakupu i instalowania.. tym bardizej teraz - gdy okazuje się że opowiesci o 40 % dopłatach do fotowoliatiki można włozyc pomiędzy "Caliczneczkę" a opowieść o "Czerwonym kapturku". 


Moze z czasem to się zmieni.. może jak mowi powiedzenie "przyjdize walec i wyrówna" takich jak Szyszko i jego klikę. Tylko czy wówczas juz nie będzie za pózno... 


_Pozdrawiam_

----------


## stanley79

Freed, pochwal sie ile kosztowala twoja kotlownia w salonie... moje samodzielne 4,9kw kosztowalo 14,5k. Energi starcza na ogrzewanie, cwu i cala reszte: gotowanie, zmywanie itp, nawet zimą... mieszkam juz dwa lata wiem co pisze, kominek tez mam ale to byly pieniadze wywalone w błoto...

----------


## Fredd

> Freed, pochwal sie ile kosztowala twoja kotlownia w salonie... moje samodzielne 4,9kw kosztowalo 14,5k. Energi starcza na ogrzewanie, cwu i cala reszte: gotowanie, zmywanie itp, nawet zimą... mieszkam juz dwa lata wiem co pisze, kominek tez mam ale to byly pieniadze wywalone w błoto...


Wkład Lechma 4,5 
bufor 750L 1.8
dwie pompy 1 
miedź, robocizna, duperele jak zawory, 
w sumie 15k (obudowy kominka nie licze bo tu co kto lubi - z wloskim marmurem wyszło 5) 

Zacząłem budowę w 2010 r. wprowadziłem się w 2012 r. , wtedy fotowoltaika to było jakies mumbo - jumbo, a ludzie podniecali się w pompami ciepła z odwiertami do wnętrza ziemi za 50k. Jakbym miał w opcji taka instalację jak Ty to bym wziął, ale teraz mam kominek, lubię w nim palić mam ciepło. nie wywalę kolejnych 20k po to żeby stał nieużywany.  

Śmiesza mnie jedynie żale tych co inwestowali wbrew rachunkowi ekonomicznemu w nadziei naciągnięcia reszty społeczeństwa, że się nie udało. Pomysł z taryfami gwarantowanymi to jakby chodować na balkonie kury, a Biedronce i Lidlowi kazać odkupowac od ludzi jajka powyżej cen rynkowych.

----------


## Przewas

Widzisz, tylko jest jedna różnica, Ty do tego kominka musisz kupić co roku drewno , przynieść, dołożyć. I tego już nie raczyłeś policzyć - pewnie zapomniałeś  :big grin:

----------


## Fredd

Co jest niezrozumiałego w zdaniu: "lubię palić w kominku"?

Czy ja kogoś zmuszam, namawiam? CZY JA WYCIĄGAM ŁAPĘ PO DOPŁATĘ DO DREWNA?  A część forumowiczów jest obrażona, ze zły Kaczor nie chce im dopłacać do pv  z kieszeni tych co nie mają pv.

----------


## Liwko

> Koszt kominka z PW z osprzetem i buforem i robocizną to ok 15k,


Zapomniałeś o kominie.

No i chciałbym zobaczyć jak wygląda szyba i wkład pod koniec palenia w wkładzie z płaszczem za 4,5tys.
Moja wygląda tak.



Jestem bardzo ciekaw, możesz się pochwalić?

----------


## Liwko

> ...A część forumowiczów jest obrażona, ze zły Kaczor nie chce im dopłacać do pv  z kieszeni tych co nie mają pv.


Cywilizowane kraje idą w tym kierunku, u nas wolą dać na radyjko.

----------


## Fredd

> Cywilizowane kraje idą w tym kierunku, u nas wolą dać na radyjko.


Czy to nie te same kraje, które przyjmują milion (w sumie) "uchodźców" rocznie, gratuluję wzorców. A co do komina, to co namawiasz ludzi, żeby w ogóle komina w domu nie robić? No beka po prostu.

Szyba jest czysta bo ją codziennie rano przed praca czyszczę, wyniesienie popiołu, wyczyszczenie szyby, przyniesienie drewna <10 minut. teraz Ci foty nie dam, bo nie palę w kominku, ale w sezonie proszę bardzo.   

PS. co ma koszt wkładu do brudnej szyby, czyli jak nie wydam 10k na skandynawski wkład tylko wspierm polską produkcję i własną kieszeń to mam brudną szybę i jestem Cebulak tak?

----------


## Liwko

> Czy to nie te same kraje, które przyjmują milion (w sumie) "uchodźców" rocznie, gratuluję wzorców. A co do komina, to co namawiasz ludzi, żeby w ogóle komina w domu nie robić? No beka po prostu.
> 
> Szyba jest czysta bo ją codziennie rano przed praca czyszczę, wyniesienie popiołu, wyczyszczenie szyby, przyniesienie drewna <10 minut. teraz Ci foty nie dam, bo nie palę w kominku, ale w sezonie proszę bardzo.   
> 
> PS. co ma koszt wkładu do brudnej szyby, czyli jak nie wydam 10k na skandynawski wkład tylko wspierm polską produkcję i własną kieszeń to mam brudną szybę i jestem Cebulak tak?


To dlaczego ją codziennie musisz czyścić? Ja tego w ogóle nie robię. Szybę i wkład mam zawsze czyste.

A co w tym dziwnego, że domy buduje się bez kominów??? Też nie musiałem go budować, a wybudowałem z czystej chęci posiadania kominka.

----------


## Silli

Skończcie Panowie z tą słowną przepychanką, jest bezsensu i nie w temacie. To temat dla ludzi chcących się czegoś konkretnego dowiedzieć o instalacjach FV,. Chcecie się licytować kto ma lepsze kominki/szyby itd to proszę na priv.

----------


## Liwko

> To temat dla ludzi chcących się czegoś konkretnego dowiedzieć o instalacjach FV,.


Dlatego napisałem, że kładzenie PV do grzania wody to głupota. Tu lepiej się sprawdzą zwykłe solary (choć ich opłacalność też jest bardzo wątpliwa), które od razu podgrzewają wodę a nie prąd przy nędznej sprawności i następnie tym prądem wodę.

Wybraliśmy do rządzenia matołków, to teraz mamy co mamy.

----------


## siefinpird

> Dlatego napisałem, że kładzenie PV do grzania wody to głupota. Tu lepiej się sprawdzą zwykłe solary (choć ich opłacalność też jest bardzo wątpliwa), które od razu podgrzewają wodę a nie prąd przy nędznej sprawności i następnie tym prądem wodę.
> 
> Wybraliśmy do rządzenia matołków, to teraz mamy co mamy.


No i nawet pod rządami tych matołków jakoś sobie trzeba dać radę i przeczekać do czasu aż - przyjdzie walec i wyrówna zostawione przez nich gówna.


W planie parteru tez mam miejsce na kominek. Będzie to kominek akumulacyjne. Wyłożone materiałem ceramicznym wypalonym niedawno opracowanym przez Politechnikę Śląska który to materiał trzyma ciepełko aż miło. 


I mam wrażenie ze większa radochę będę miał grzejąc się od kominka czy tez go rozpalając i dokładając do niego niż zastanawianie się przez wiele najbliższych lat czy kasa wyrzucona w fotowoltaike  w ogóle się kiedykolwiek zwróci.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Liwko

Foptowoltaika będzie tanieć. Być może niedługo zaczniemy produkować bardzo tanią farbę z perowskitów i wszelkie inne źródła energii przestaną mieć sens.

----------


## Fredd

> Foptowoltaika będzie tanieć. Być może niedługo zaczniemy produkować bardzo tanią farbę z perowskitów i wszelkie inne źródła energii przestaną mieć sens.


No i to jest konkretny argument przeciw pv na najbliższe 3-5 lat

----------


## Liwko

> No i to jest konkretny argument przeciw pv na najbliższe 3-5 lat


Tylko jaką masz gwarancję, że w tym okresie się do tego dojdzie? To jest wróżenie z fusów.
Nawet gdyby, to zapotrzebowanie na początku może być na tyle spore, że wcale tak tanio nie będzie.

----------


## Silli

Ludzie, zrozumcie, że Panele FV  mają sens tylko w wypadku samo-konsumpcji  i ewentualnie bilansowania ... Kto chce zarabiać na wytworzonym prądzie, niech postawi sobie  węglową elektrownie! PV są dla oszczędności - nie dla zarabiania!!!

----------


## Fredd

> Foptowoltaika będzie tanieć. Być może niedługo zaczniemy produkować bardzo tanią farbę z perowskitów i wszelkie inne źródła energii przestaną mieć sens.


oraz 




> Tylko jaką masz gwarancję, że w tym okresie się do tego dojdzie? To jest wróżenie z fusów.
> Nawet gdyby, to zapotrzebowanie na początku może być na tyle spore, że wcale tak tanio nie będzie.


Jak to jest dyskutować sam z sobą?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Zęby bolą od czytania tych "żali"... 
> 
> 1. to jakiś nonsens i aberracja, żeby produkować prąd w domu i oddawać do sieci wtedy gdy jest nadwyżka mocy i odbierać go w nocy. Najlepiej w stosunku 1:1. Kto za to miałby zapłacić, sąsiad z bloku...
> 
> 2. jeżeli zwrot inwestycji ma wynieść 12 lat to dziękuję postoję, postęp technologiczny jest tak szybki, że za 5 lat zostaniecie jak ten Maklakiewicz z angielskim...
> 
> 3. nie bredźcie o środowisku, bo wyprodukowanie panelu w Chinach też obciąża środowisko 
> 
> Żeby nie było, sam mieszkam w domu jednorodzinnym, przymierzam się do jedynej opłacalnej moim zdaniem instalacji fv to jest kilka paneli, grzałka do c.w.u. całość powinno zamknąć się w 5-6k  i zwracać się po ok 5 latach.


1. jak to kto ma za to zapłacić? prosument musi zapłacić opłatę OZe, opłatę przejściową - to własnie koszty tego magazynowania. Teraz sąsiad zapłaci za Twoją energię zakładowi energetycznemu, który od ciebie weźmie ją za darmo - to jest fair? 
2. 12 lat - do tej pory nie wiadomo jak ministerstwo wyliczyło ten wskaźnik - też się nie podoba
3. zależy które moduły i gdzie produkowane. Widziałeś profesjonalną linie produkcyjną? Cały czas idziemy w kierunku ograniczania energii, obniżania temperatur, redukcji ilości potrzebnych materiałów,

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Ludzie, zrozumcie, że Panele FV  mają sens tylko w wypadku samo-konsumpcji  i ewentualnie bilansowania ... Kto chce zarabiać na wytworzonym prądzie, niech postawi sobie  węglową elektrownie! PV są dla oszczędności - nie dla zarabiania!!!


Oczywiście - kluczem do korzystania w pełni i do zadowolenia z instalacji PV jest oszczędzanie na rachunkach, a nie zyski ze sprzedaży energii. 
Jak w pełni wykorzystać? inteligentnie zarządzać urządzeniami, magazynować w postaci ciepłej wody - dzisiaj różne urządzenia mogą już współpracować z instalacją PV! - np pompy ciepła  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Jak to jest dyskutować sam z sobą?


Widać masz braki w czytaniu ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## Silli

A tutaj ciekawostka jak wiele jest zielonej energii w Niemczech http://losyziemi.pl/niemcy-w-niedzie...a-wynosi-63-gw

----------


## PliP

> ...Teraz myślimy nad budową bardzo drogich elektrowni atomowych. Kto jeśli nie ty czy ja za nie zapłaci? To będzie budowane z naszych pieniędzy, dlaczego więc nie mamy dostać tych pieniędzy do reki, żeby samemu sobie zadbać o prąd?


Tego tak po prostu nie można rozdrobnić na małe mikroinstalacje.
Jak rozdrobnią to jak kolesie maja się obłowić? Przy jednej dużej inwestycji jaką będzie budowa atomu można wyprać sporo kasy i jeszcze więcej kolesi się obłowi na jak najbardziej kopertowych przetargach na wykonawców i podwykonawców.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Zęby bolą od czytania tych "żali"... 
> 
> Daliście się naciąć cwaniakom montującym nieopłacalną, drogą i nieefektywną technologię licząc, powiedzmy sobie szczerze, że naciągnięcie miliony mieszkających w blokowiskach na zrzutę na wasze nikomu niepotrzebne błyszczące cacka na dachu. Teraz "zły Kaczor, buuu, zły, buuu" 
> 
> 1. to jakiś nonsens i aberracja, żeby produkować prąd w domu i oddawać do sieci wtedy gdy jest nadwyżka mocy i odbierać go w nocy. Najlepiej w stosunku 1:1. Kto za to miałby zapłacić, sąsiad z bloku...
> 
> 2. jeżeli zwrot inwestycji ma wynieść 12 lat to dziękuję postoję, postęp technologiczny jest tak szybki, że za 5 lat zostaniecie jak ten Maklakiewicz z angielskim...
> 
> 3. nie bredźcie o środowisku, bo wyprodukowanie panelu w Chinach też obciąża środowisko 
> ...


Nie dałem się naciąć cwaniakom montującym, bo montaż robię samodzielnie. Podobnie jak samodzielnie zrobiłem obliczenia pod ustawę i taryfy FIT.
1. Do niedawna branża energetyczna płakała, że ma za małą moc i za małe możliwości przesyłu. Jest to spowodowane tym że coraz popularniejsze są klimatyzatory. Najgorszym okresem było dla nich lato podczas dużego nasłonecznienia. Dokładnie wtedy fotowoltaika ma największą produkcję i może odciążyć elektrownie oraz linie przesyłowe..
2. Zwrot miał być 5 do 7 lat nie licząc mojej pracy. Była podpisana przez prezydenta ustawa, która podczas vacatio legis, tydzień przed wejściem w życie została odwołana. Okres vacatio legis służy do przygotowania się na nowe prawo, zrobienie zakupów itp.
3. Moje panele wyprodukowano w Thalheim RFN. Inwertery również. Wtyczki szwajcarskie. Kable tureckie.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> No więc chcesz zakładać drogie PV żeby produkować prąd i podgrzać nim wodę? To jest dopiero głupota.


Głupota jest po Twojej stronie. Nie rozumiesz że wykorzystanie nadmiaru energii do podgrzania wody jest jak najbardziej racjonalne. 
Zamiast oddać energię do sieci lub kupić ją w II taryfie za 0,30 zł wolę podgrzać ją podczas kiedy produkcja przekracza zużycie własne. Dzieje się to automatycznie przy użyciu wattroutera.
Budowa kolektora solarnego do grzania wody jest dla mnie nieopłacalna. Okres zwrotu przekracza 15-20 lat. Grzanie wody kosztuje mnie miesięcznie 30 zł w II taryfie bez fotowoltaiki. Czyli mam 360 zł i woda zagrzana cały rok. Inwestycja - 600 zł w bojler. Solary mi zagrzeją wodę przez 8 miesięcy w roku. Przez 4 i tak muszę grzać prądem, a przez 5 miesięcy letnich mam problem z nadmiarem ciepłej wody.
 Na dodatek kolektor wymaga obsługi i czynności okresowych oraz sprawia problem jeśli latem wyjadę na miesiąc. Fotowoltaika jest 100% bezobsługowa.

W kolektorach trzeba co kilka lat wydać z 200 zł na nowy glikol. Jeśli ktoś latem wyjedzie, to musi to zrobić od razu po przyjeździe, bo mu się zagotuje. No chyba że czymś zasłoni, ale wtedy przyjdzie wiatr i mu może porwać brezent służący do zasłaniania. Może zrobić porządną konstrukcję odporną na wiatr, ale to koszty. Może też grzać basen, ale jego budowa też kosztuje. Kolektory słoneczne nie mają sensu dla kogoś, kto nie siedzi cały rok w domu. 

Poprawnie wykonana fotowoltaika - nic się nie dzieje. Zupełnie nic. Nuda. Aż by się chciało coś ulepszyć...

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Za instalace kominka z płaszczem wodnym zrobilbys instalacje PV którą również ogrzalbys dom. Nie smrodzilbys w domu i w ogóle nic bys nie musial robic, ponarzekalbys na kaczora...
> Z innej beczki: korzysta ktos z was z elicznika tauronu, jak bardzo jest on dokładny i czy pomaga w konsumpcji energi z PV?


Nie wiem ile kosztuje kominek z płaszczem.
Instalacja PV kosztuje mnie dzięki wybitnemu szczęściu w zakupach tylko 3000 zł za 1kWp plus praca własna. Typowa instalacja 3-6 kWp, to 10-20 tys plus praca, którą wyceniam na minimum 5-10 tys.
W tej cenie mieszczą się urządzenia do raportowanie na internet oraz wattrouter do zarządzania energią.

----------


## Liwko

Za prąd płacę rocznie około 3000zł za cały dom. W tym jest wszystko, CO, CWU, bytowy w domu i na zewnątrz. Zużycie mam na poziomie 8000kWh rocznie. CWU kosztuje mnie około 400zł rocznie dla trzech osób. 
Zakładać PV za 6000zł żeby zaoszczędzić połowę tej kwoty to jakiś chyba absurd!
Zgadzam się z tobą, że jedynie nadwyżki energii powinno się zmagazynować w ciepłej wodzie, ale nie budować PV dla CWU!

----------


## malux20

> Za prąd płacę rocznie około 3000zł za cały dom. W tym jest wszystko, CO, CWU, bytowy w domu i na zewnątrz. Zużycie mam na poziomie 8000kWh rocznie. CWU kosztuje mnie około 400zł rocznie dla trzech osób. 
> Zakładać PV za 6000zł żeby zaoszczędzić połowę tej kwoty to jakiś chyba absurd!
> Zgadzam się z tobą, że jedynie nadwyżki energii powinno się zmagazynować w ciepłej wodzie, ale nie budować PV dla CWU!




A JA CO MAM napisać :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> A JA CO MAM napisać


Proszę cię, nie rób tego bo się zacznie  :smile:

----------


## Przewas

> Co jest niezrozumiałego w zdaniu: "lubię palić w kominku"?
> 
> Czy ja kogoś zmuszam, namawiam? CZY JA WYCIĄGAM ŁAPĘ PO DOPŁATĘ DO DREWNA?  A część forumowiczów jest obrażona, ze zły Kaczor nie chce im dopłacać do pv  z kieszeni tych co nie mają pv.


Niezrozumiałe jest skąd bierzesz z tego lubienia drewno do kominka. Udajesz czy nie rozumiesz?

----------


## stanley79

Wracam do pytania o e- liczniki tauron - co wy na to:

https://goo.gl/photos/ywXCdd88G8iZURvb8

mankament, że nie pokazuje on line, przynajmniej u mnie, docelowo tak "smart" ma tak być u prawie wszystkich odbiorców.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Za prąd płacę rocznie około 3000zł za cały dom. W tym jest wszystko, CO, CWU, bytowy w domu i na zewnątrz. Zużycie mam na poziomie 8000kWh rocznie. CWU kosztuje mnie około 400zł rocznie dla trzech osób. 
> Zakładać PV za 6000zł żeby zaoszczędzić połowę tej kwoty to jakiś chyba absurd!
> Zgadzam się z tobą, że jedynie nadwyżki energii powinno się zmagazynować w ciepłej wodzie, ale nie budować PV dla CWU!


Ja mam zużycie 11MWh rocznie. W tym CWU i ogrzewanie oraz sieć komputerowa.
PV zakupiłem dla taryf FIT. Prawo się zmieniło i najważniejszy powód przestał istnieć lub odsunął się w czasie.
Jeżeli ktoś zakupi instalację 2kWp za 6000 i ją sam zamontuje, to zyska ok. 2MWh rocznie. Zakładając że wykorzysta od razu na własne potrzeby 40% nie płacąc za przesył, a pozostałe 60% wykorzysta płacąc za przesył, to przy średniej cenie kWh 0,60 zł i średnim udziale kosztów przesyłu na poziomie 0,3 zaoszczędzi:
2000*0,4*0,6zł=480 zł na zużyciu na bieżąco oraz 2000*0,6*0,42 zł=504 zł. Razem 984 zł. Oznacza to zwrot instalacji w 6 lat przy własnej darmowej pracy. W miarę wzrostu skali opłacalność spada, bo spadnie udział własnego zużycia. Jeżeli ktoś potrafi zoptymalizować zużycie dla dwóch taryf, to też wydłuża okres zwrotu.
Przy instalacji za 6000 zł nie będzie automatycznego grzania wody wattrouterem, bo to dodatkowe 1600 zł.
CWU w tym rozliczenniu nie ma znaczenia. Można w ogóle nie używać wody.

Inne wyliczenie wg cen Enea G11 i bardziej realnego zużycia własnego bez optymalizującej automatyki na poziomie 30%.
2000*0,3*0,53zł=318 zł na zużyciu na bieżąco oraz 2000*0,7*0,31 zł=434 zł. Razem 752 zł. 
Zwrot w 8 lat.

Wyliczenie dla instalacji 10kWp za 35000zł bez kosztów montażu, wg planowanej ustawy OZE ze zwrotem 0,5 kWh za każdą 1 kWh wprowadzoną do sieci. Produkcją 9MWh rocznie i zużyciem własnym 30%. Taryfa G11.
9000*0,3*0,53zł=1431 zł na zużyciu na bieżąco oraz 9000*0,7*(0,53*0,5)=1669 zł. Razem 3100 zł. 
Zwrot w 11,3 roku.
Sama praca przy takiej instalacji jest warta minimum 15000 zł.
Z uwzględnieniem pracy zwrot w 16 lat.

Jeżeli uwzględnimy że przy dużym zużyciu można zaoszczędzić 30% przechodząc z G11 na G12 lub G12w, to powyższe okresy zwrotu należy wydłużyć o 50%.
Odpowiednio będzie to:9, 12, 17 i 24 lata.
Pewny zysk.  :wink:

----------


## asolt

> Grzanie wody kosztuje mnie miesięcznie 30 zł w II taryfie bez fotowoltaiki. Czyli mam 360 zł i woda zagrzana cały rok. Inwestycja - 600 zł w bojler. .


Wybacz ciekawosc ale zapytam, dla ilu osób jest cwu?. 360 zł w II taryfie dla Tauronu (jezeli to Tauron) i nie promocja z Duonu to ok 1384 kWh, przyjmuje  sie dla 1 osoby 950-1000 kWh/rok dla cwu. Słyszałem o zuzyciu i 650 kWh/ osobę, ale były to dosc ekstremalne wyniki. Te 1384 kWh pasują do 2 osób, jezeli jest wiecej to zuzycie na cwu jest zanizone.

----------


## Liwko

JanWerbiński, ja odniosłem się do tego postu. 




> Żeby nie było, sam mieszkam w domu jednorodzinnym, przymierzam się do jedynej opłacalnej moim zdaniem instalacji fv to jest kilka paneli, grzałka do c.w.u. całość powinno zamknąć się w 5-6k  i zwracać się po ok 5 latach.


Dalej napisał




> rocznie na grzanie wody wydaję ok 1.500 zł


Nie  wiem jak to robi, musi zużywać olbrzymie ilości CWU, skoro połowę roku  jedzie na kominku z płaszczem i kWh kosztuje go około 10gr.
Wychodzi na to że latem zużywa wręcz BARDZO dużo CWU i tutaj chyba lepiej sprawdziłyby się zwykłe solary.

----------


## ksysju

> Wracam do pytania o e- liczniki tauron - co wy na to:
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/ywXCdd88G8iZURvb8
> 
> mankament, że nie pokazuje on line, przynajmniej u mnie, docelowo tak "smart" ma tak być u prawie wszystkich odbiorców.


Witam

O,  widzę , że generacje dołożyli i 2 taryfy sie pojawiły i dane z wczoraj są  :Smile: 

Z miesiąc temu to była tragedia.

--
ksysju

----------


## elpapiotr

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...trycznej/page3
post # 47
 :Evil:

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Wybacz ciekawosc ale zapytam, dla ilu osób jest cwu?. 360 zł w II taryfie dla Tauronu (jezeli to Tauron) i nie promocja z Duonu to ok 1384 kWh, przyjmuje  sie dla 1 osoby 950-1000 kWh/rok dla cwu. Słyszałem o zuzyciu i 650 kWh/ osobę, ale były to dosc ekstremalne wyniki. Te 1384 kWh pasują do 2 osób, jezeli jest wiecej to zuzycie na cwu jest zanizone.


Tauron widocznie liczy średnią dla użytkowników wanien i pryszniców, a my używamy ten drugi.
Za 30 zł mam 110kWh w 2015. Tyle pokazał licznik umieszczony przez kilka tygodni na bojlerze łazienkowym. Mamy też drugi - 5l kuchenny podumywalkowy ustawiony na 40stopni, ale tam dużo wody nie idzie z powodu zmywarki. Należało by go dla uczciwości doliczyć. Dorośli się myją pod prysznicem - ponoć jakaś oszczędna słuchawka z perlatorem. Dzieci w małej wanience jedno po drugim. Widocznie oszczędni jesteśmy.
Jako ciekawostkę mogę podać, że w warunkach kempingowych cała rodzina zużywa 40-55 litrów wody na dobę - gotowanie, mycie naczyń i prysznic.

----------


## Liwko

Dobre  :smile:

----------


## JanWerbinski

Jestem w trakcie przerabiania instalacji. Cała woda będzie grzana przez wattrouter. Będzie zliczał statystyki i dokładnie policzy ile kWh poszło na każdą grzałkę z PV oraz z sieci.

----------


## asolt

> Tauron widocznie liczy średnią dla użytkowników wanien i pryszniców, a my używamy ten drugi.


Tauron nie liczy sredniej zuzycia cwu, Przykład Tauronu podałem dla okreslenia ceny kWh w II taryfie. Przyjmowane zuzycie cwu bierzemy z norm, moze normy zawyzają, moze niektórzy sie mieszczą ponizej.
Co do licznika faktycznie pasuje mierzyc całkowite zuzycie dla wszytkich punktów poboru cwu.

----------


## GrZeCh1983

Czy ktos z tu obecnych posiadajacych inwertery Fronius Symo interesowal sie podlaczeniem licznika energii na "wejsciu" do domu (dzieki temu mozemy dosc latwo analizowac aktualny stan tego co oddajemy do sieci a co jest "konsumowane" przez dom) takim aby komunikowal sie z inwerterem przy pomocy modbusa? Produkt Froniusa "Fronius Smart Meter 63A-3" to koszt 1350 zl jednak u naszych skosnookich przyjaciol:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PV-So...390590481.html

licznik tego typu to koszt 90USD z darmowa wysylka do PL. Nawet ma pozytywne komentarze zamawiajacych z naszego kraju. Teraz pytanie czy Fronius ma swoj format przekazywania danych z licznika czy jest to moze uniwersalne i mozna skorzystac z takiego parokrotnie tanszego licznika?

----------


## stanley79

> Czy ktos z tu obecnych posiadajacych inwertery Fronius Symo interesowal sie podlaczeniem licznika energii na "wejsciu" do domu


Interesowalem sie tematem, wg moich rachunkow wychodzilo sporo mniej, karta fronius 200-300zl, dwa liczniki (360zl), kable i konto darmowe na pvmonitor.pl

----------


## GrZeCh1983

Laczyles liczniki do Froniusa? Bo na pewno mozna podlaczyc licznik z wyjsciem S0 a mnie glownie interesuje transmisja modbusem z licznika do ktorego dalem adres. Ostatecznie jestem w stanie sobie to wszystko sam zliczac w ramach aplikacji sterujacej domem (OpenHAB2) gdzie dane z Froniusa i tak sa juz pobierane.

Dodatkowe adresy:

http://nettemp.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=817

https://github.com/gianfrdp/SDM120C

----------


## JanWerbinski

Najpierw załóż sobie konto na pvmonitor.pl Będziesz miał statystyki niezależnie od producenta. Koszt to 1-2 liczniki ORNO 70-150 zł szt i LK za niecałe 200.

----------


## Emildziki

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSX7uhTRtTo

----------


## bpal

i jak udało się coś dowiedzieć tez jestem zainteresowany mam taki sam falownik?



> Czy ktos z tu obecnych posiadajacych inwertery Fronius Symo interesowal sie podlaczeniem licznika energii na "wejsciu" do domu (dzieki temu mozemy dosc latwo analizowac aktualny stan tego co oddajemy do sieci a co jest "konsumowane" przez dom) takim aby komunikowal sie z inwerterem przy pomocy modbusa? Produkt Froniusa "Fronius Smart Meter 63A-3" to koszt 1350 zl jednak u naszych skosnookich przyjaciol:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PV-So...390590481.html
> 
> licznik tego typu to koszt 90USD z darmowa wysylka do PL. Nawet ma pozytywne komentarze zamawiajacych z naszego kraju. Teraz pytanie czy Fronius ma swoj format przekazywania danych z licznika czy jest to moze uniwersalne i mozna skorzystac z takiego parokrotnie tanszego licznika?

----------


## tobbit

Mam takie info bo będziemy instalować wkrótce trochę instalacji na Frionusach:
"(18-22 IV)  wchodzi w życie aktualizacja DataManagera, która umożliwi dynamiczne ograniczenie mocy chwilowej (wyjściowej AC) falownika do 0 %/W na podstawie pomiaru w gałęzi odbiorów lub na złączu za pomocą licznika S0 lub Fronius Smart Meter.

Dostępność aktualizacji będzie widoczna poprzez webserver interface (pod numerem IP datamanagera w sieci lokalnej --> aktualizacja oprogramowania) lub poprzez solar.web --> administracja --> źródła danych --> SW version --> dostępna nowa aktualizacja.

Nazwa kodowa aktualizacji: 3.5.1-2"

----------


## GrZeCh1983

> i jak udało się coś dowiedzieć tez jestem zainteresowany mam taki sam falownik?


Zamowilem z Aliexpressu podany licznik, ktory zostal juz wyslany jednak ciagle jest w drodze. Jak przyjdzie to bede kombinowal. Jesli chodzi o monitoring to ja juz sobie sam go ogarnalem poniewaz inwerter ladnie wystawia swoje dane poprzez odpowiedni adres zwracajacy JSONa (np https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/12/gra...s-open-source/)

----------


## GrZeCh1983

> Mam takie info bo będziemy instalować wkrótce trochę instalacji na Frionusach:
> "(18-22 IV)  wchodzi w życie aktualizacja DataManagera, która umożliwi dynamiczne ograniczenie mocy chwilowej (wyjściowej AC) falownika do 0 %/W na podstawie pomiaru w gałęzi odbiorów lub na złączu za pomocą licznika S0 lub Fronius Smart Meter.
> 
> Dostępność aktualizacji będzie widoczna poprzez webserver interface (pod numerem IP datamanagera w sieci lokalnej --> aktualizacja oprogramowania) lub poprzez solar.web --> administracja --> źródła danych --> SW version --> dostępna nowa aktualizacja.
> 
> Nazwa kodowa aktualizacji: 3.5.1-2"


Changelog oprogramowania mozna znalezc bezposrednio pod tym adresem:

http://www.fronius.com/datalogger_we.../changelog.txt

----------


## siefinpird

przez nierobów z Wiejskiej znów dostaniemy po dupie  


http://metrocafe.pl/metrocafe/7,1455...ekaja-nas.html



PS   _dobra zmiana RULES_ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1AvcM3L178

----------


## agamon

> Czytając  wasze  gorące wypowiedzi nasunęły mi się takie spostrzeżenia:
> podpisałem umowę z gminą na fotowoltaikę w kwietniu 2016 r.,
> W 2017 r. ma być przetarg w gminie na wykonawcę. 
> Realizacja zapewne ok. 2017-2018 r.
> Znając naszych polityków będą musieli coś z tym pozytywnego zrobić wszak w 2019 r. kolejne wybory. Obietnice wyborcze wypadałoby spełnić ,ale powoli je dawkując aby starczyło na 4 lata . Co by wyborcy przez ten okres widzieli   " dobrą zmianę" i szybko nie zapomnieli "wspaniałomyślność" rządzących.
> Panowie spokojnie , poczekamy , zobaczymy. A później przy urnach ich rozliczymy......znaczy damy audyt  
> Miłego dnia. Cieszmy i radujmy, jutro kolejny weekend majowy.


Chyba miałem rację- http://www.dziennikwschodni.pl/zamos...000181190.html
hihi mam teraz 2 lata aby obracać 7tyś. zł. przenaczonymi na FV i pomnażać je. Super.

----------


## -voymar-

> Chyba miałem rację- http://www.dziennikwschodni.pl/zamos...000181190.html
> hihi mam teraz 2 lata aby obracać 7tyś. zł. przenaczonymi na FV i pomnażać je. Super.



Solary to nie PV hi hi. Dla mnie to technologia XX w.  PV i tylko PV. Ale każdy ma prawo cieszyć się i inwestować w co chce.

----------


## agamon

> Solary to nie PV hi hi. Dla mnie to technologia XX w.  PV i tylko PV. Ale każdy ma prawo cieszyć się i inwestować w co chce.


 Chodziło mi o PV. Tak jest w treści mojej wypowiedzi. Czytając artykuł ( do którego dałem link) o  dofinansowaniach solarów , przypuszczam ,że taki sam tryb będzie dotyczył innych OZE min. fotowoltaiki  i pomp ciepła. Pożyjemy , zobaczymy.....

----------


## siefinpird

no to jeszcze raz....


z NFOŚiGW dofinansowań do OZE w tym roku NIE BĘDZIE. 


Info pochodzi z działo którym we wspomnianej powyżej instytucji dowodzi pan Michalski. 


Pozdrav

----------


## agamon

> no to jeszcze raz....
> 
> 
> z NFOŚiGW dofinansowań do OZE w tym roku NIE BĘDZIE. 
> 
> 
> Info pochodzi z działo którym we wspomnianej powyżej instytucji dowodzi pan Michalski. 
> 
> 
> Pozdrav


Zgadza się, z treści cytowanego artykułu będą dofinansowania w 2017 r , a realizacja w 2018 r.
Cierpliwości , tylko spokój może nas uratować  :smile: ))
Miłego dnia wszystkim

----------


## siefinpird

> Zgadza się, z treści cytowanego artykułu będą dofinansowania w 2017 r , a realizacja w 2018 r.
> Cierpliwości , tylko spokój może nas uratować ))
> Miłego dnia wszystkim


hmm może warto by zwrócic uwagę o jakich dofinansowaniach piszesz..   artykuł wspomina o dofinansowaniach w ramach RPO WL. Warto spojrzeć co *dokładnie* znaczy ten skrót. 


Nigdzie nie jest napisane że skoro dofinansowania będą w WL to będą także w innych województwach, np w śląskim. 

Mój tekst mówił o NFOŚiGW czyli instytucji obejmującej *CAŁY KRAJ.* A także o programie dofinansowań obejmującym *CAŁY KRAJ*, jednakowym dla każdego obywatela niezależnie od województwa, w którym mieszka. 

*Takich dofinansowań mimo zeszłorocznych obietnic i bełkotów o 40 % dofinansowaniach w ramach kredytu zaciągniętego w banku z którym NFOŚiGW wynegocjuje i podpisze umowę W ROKU 2016 NIE BĘDZIE.* 

Z dużym prawdopodobieństwem w ramach NFOŚi GW oraz jego oddziałów czyli WFOŚiGW dofinansowań tych nie będzie także w przyszłym roku. 
*I niestety nawet największa cierpliwość tu nie pomoże.*

*dobra zmiana RULES*

----------


## Baggio84

Witam
Potrzebuję porady od kogoś kto ma już instalację lub kalkulował opłacalność takiej inwestycji.
Mam możliwość przystąpienia do projektu dofinansowania instalacji fotowoltaicznej w mojej gminie.
Wartość instalacji (12 paneli - 3kW) z montażem jest wyceniana na 15 000 z czego ja płacę podatek Vat 8% czyli 1200 oraz 35 % wartości netto co łącznie daje 6450. przez 5 lat instalacja jest własnością gminy, która ponosi koszty jej serwisu.
Ja mogę oddawać nadwyżki do sieci.
Pytanie czy na takich warunkach jest to korzystne?
czy warto w to wchodzić?
Czy do takiej instalacji sensowne jest włączenie jakiegoś podgrzewacza wody użytkowej?
proszę o poradę. 
Z góry dzięki.

----------


## -voymar-

> Witam
> Potrzebuję porady od kogoś kto ma już instalację lub kalkulował opłacalność takiej inwestycji.
> Mam możliwość przystąpienia do projektu dofinansowania instalacji fotowoltaicznej w mojej gminie.
> Wartość instalacji (12 paneli - 3kW) z montażem jest wyceniana na 15 000 z czego ja płacę podatek Vat 8% czyli 1200 oraz 35 % wartości netto co łącznie daje 6450. przez 5 lat instalacja jest własnością gminy, która ponosi koszty jej serwisu.
> Ja mogę oddawać nadwyżki do sieci.
> Pytanie czy na takich warunkach jest to korzystne?
> czy warto w to wchodzić?
> Czy do takiej instalacji sensowne jest włączenie jakiegoś podgrzewacza wody użytkowej?
> proszę o poradę. 
> Z góry dzięki.


Witam!
Masz instalację 3 kW za 6k i się zastanawiasz? Ile rocznie płacisz za prąd?, pewnie ok 2k. Ja za swoją płaciłem tyle za 1 kW  i jestem zadowolony. Zrobiłem piec elektryczny ,jeszcze trzeba dołożyć jakieś sterowanie i zobaczymy jak to będzie działać przy CO. Ale to dopiero  jesienią.

PS. Nie wiem jakie masz warunki po upływie 5 lat. Czy te 6k to ostateczna cena , ale  jak będą jakieś dodatkowe koszty to d..y nie urwie.Ja gdybym miał takie warunki to jestem na TAK. Ale to moje zdanie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## JanWerbinski

Czyli przez 5 lat instalacja nie jest Twoja, ale używasz z niej energii na własne potrzeby? Po 5 latach jest Twoja?
W tej cenie ja bym wchodził w maksymalną wielkość do bilansowania. Policzy ile MWh zużywasz rocznie i na każdą MWh weź 1kWp instalacji.

----------


## -voymar-

> Czyli przez 5 lat instalacja nie jest Twoja, ale używasz z niej energii na własne potrzeby? Po 5 latach jest Twoja?
> W tej cenie ja bym wchodził w maksymalną wielkość do bilansowania. Policzy ile MWh zużywasz rocznie i na każdą MWh weź 1kWp instalacji.


Bilansowanie na dzień dzisiejszy ma być 1:0,7 więc pasowałoby przewymiarować instalację od zużycia rocznego o 30%. Trzeba wziąć pod uwagę jeszcze, roczny spadek wydajności paneli na poziomie 0,9 do 1%. Tak jest przyjęte 80% sprawności po 20 latach. Ja mam przewymiarowaną o 50% i jest git, nie muszę się martwić czy w przyszłości założyć dodatkowe urządzenia aby starczyło kW. Jak ruszę z grzaniem elektrycznym to i tak będzie mało. Ale to przyszłość i dopiero za rok mogę powiedzieć jaką moc muszę mieć.

----------


## jazzda1

Witam
mam analogiczną sytuację co kolega z postów powyżej
W Gminie jest dofinansowanie 80% na odnawialne źródła energii, nigdy się tym nie interesowałem więc nie mam bladego pojęcia o podstawach takiej instalacji etc.

Info z gminy ->
http://www.jaktorow.pl/index.php?id=1&n_id=1095

Z informacji uzyskanych od Pani w gminie ( która de facto wie tyle co i ja) wiem że dofinansowanie jest rzędu 80%
Zamontowane instalacje przez 5 lat od zakończenia projektu stanowić będą własność gminy i przez ten czas zostaną użyczone do bezpłatnego użytkowania właścicielom nieruchomości. Po pięciu latach zostaną przekazane właścicielom posesji.

Pokrótce przedstawię informacje n.t. budynku
225 m2 całkowitej / rodzina 4-osobowa
2 taryfy energii 
rachunki co 2 miesiące średnio po 400-500 zł 

ogrzewanie Piec gazowy 2-funkcyjny immergas , przyłacze gazowe z sieci / zasobnik cieplej wody ok 60-80 litrów ( nie pamiętam dokładnie)

i poniżej w linku to co proponuje mi gmina 

http://www.jaktorow.pl/upload/OZE_PL..._PROJEKTU_.pdf

O dofinansowaniu dowiedziałem się dziś przypadkiem
do poniedziałku muszę złożyć wstępną deklarację co bym chciał itd
co ciekawe spotkanie informacyjne zorganizowane przez gminę jest we wtorek

wstępnie zastanawiałem sie nad montażem paneli fotowoltaicznych oraz powietrznej pompie ciepła
jednak nie wiem czy powietrzna pompa ciepła będzie współdziałała z moim piecem gazowym który zaopatruje cały dom w ogrzewanie oraz ciepłą wodę

Proszę o pomoc w co się pchać i czy w ogóle zwróci mi się w to w okresie czasu tych 5 lat 
wszelakie informacje które wytlumaczycie mi " łopatologicznie" totalnemu laikowi będą mile widziane 
pozdrawiam 
Rafał

----------


## Baggio84

W mojej gminie wcześniej była możliwość określenia jaką moc instalacji się chce, później zostało wprowadzone ograniczenie do 3 kW tak żeby więcej osób mogło skorzystać.
Program przewiduje też możliwość skorzystania z dopłąty na kolektory, pompę ciepłą lub kocioł na biopaliwo, ale nie można tego łączyć. Ja wybrałem fotowoltaike. 
I tu też były dwie opcje albo dopłata 80 % i instalacja zamknięta z akumulatorami albo dopłata 65 % i instalacja otwarta. Ja wybrałem otwartą ze względu na obawy co do trwałości akumulatorów. W przypadku zużycia musiałbym  zakupić nowe za ok 12 tys. - takie info otrzymałem od sprzedawców.
Moje wątpliwości budzi właśnie to oddawanie prądu do sieci. Nie wiem czy po wejściu nowej ustawy ten zwrot 0,7 za wyprodukowany 1 kW będzie dotyczył też osób które mają instalacje z dofinansowania, bo z tego co wiem wcześniejsza ustawa miała wprowadzić kwoty gwarantowane tylko dla osób które same zakupiły instalacje bez dotacji.
Może ktoś zna szczegóły jak to teraz będzie?

----------


## tobbit

1:07 dla wszystkich

----------


## Baggio84

A co do innych kosztów to później gmina chce przekazać tą instalacje za twz. złotówkę a konkretniej 100 zł i od tego podatek dochodowy trzeba będzie zapłacić. Przekazanie ma być po 5 latach lub ten okres będzie przedłużony jeżeli wycena instalcji na ten czas będzie wyższa niż 100 zł. 
Zastanawiam się czy nie warto zakupić pompy ciepłą powietrze-woda w celu grzania wody użytkowej chyba do końca tego roku jest jeszcze jakieś dofinansowanie na te pompy.

----------


## -voymar-

> A co do innych kosztów to później gmina chce przekazać tą instalacje za twz. złotówkę a konkretniej 100 zł i od tego podatek dochodowy trzeba będzie zapłacić. Przekazanie ma być po 5 latach lub ten okres będzie przedłużony jeżeli wycena instalcji na ten czas będzie wyższa niż 100 zł. 
> Zastanawiam się czy nie warto zakupić pompy ciepłą powietrze-woda w celu grzania wody użytkowej chyba do końca tego roku jest jeszcze jakieś dofinansowanie na te pompy.


Piszesz Cyt. Przekazanie ma być po 5 latach lub ten okres będzie przedłużony jeżeli wycena instalacji na ten czas będzie wyższa niż 100 zł. Musi to być sformułowane inaczej ,bo wartość 100zl nawet po 20 latach będzie wyższa .Np. części mocowań aluminium i paneli ramka też aluminium, śruby stal nierdzewna kable miedź  itd.  Żeby nie było tak, że to przekazanie nastąpi np. po 30latach, bo wartość będzie wyższa od założonej w umowie.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> 1:07 dla wszystkich


No to się jeszcze okaże  :smile:  Zanim prezydent podpisze jeszcze wiele zmian może zostać naniesionych. Są też inne wnioski formalne które będą rozpatrywane jutro na posiedzeniu komisji!

----------


## tobbit

> No to się jeszcze okaże  Zanim prezydent podpisze jeszcze wiele zmian może zostać naniesionych. Są też inne wnioski formalne które będą rozpatrywane jutro na posiedzeniu komisji!


bądźmy dobrej myśli  :smile:

----------


## osc

"Szczęście" trwało krótko, bo jednak chyba nie dla wszystkich...
http://gramwzielone.pl/trendy/21995/...miedzyfazowego

Tylko dla tych co mają instalacje/inwertery 3-fazowe? Może to ktoś obeznany wyjaśnić?  :sad:  

W komentarzach pod artykułem jest coś takiego... Prośba aby ktoś mógł się merytorycznie odnieść:




> jw | 2016-06-08 17:25:23
> Inwerter lub inwertery mogą być jednofazowe. Ważne aby mikroinstalacja była trójfazowa. Np. przyłączona przewodem trójfazowymi i trójfazowa RCD w rozdzielnicy PV. Wystarczy żeby na druku zgłoszenia zaznaczyć że jest trójfazowa.
> agent | 2016-06-08 18:31:26
> @jw masz rację. Po co instalować licznik bilansujący fazy jak do punktu przyłączenia jest instalacja 1 fazowa ... bez sensu. Tu nie chodzi o inwerter tylko o instalację do licznika ZE

----------


## _John

Wszelkie dyskusje i poprawki do nowej ustawy OZE właśnie trwają.
Tutaj są informacje z pierwszej ręki: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ener...ialna/?fref=nf

----------


## parys01

Na obecną chwilę przeszła poprawka dla mikro instalacji do 10kW rozliczanie 1:0,8.

----------


## mrówkojad 1

Witam . Mam pytanie do znawców tematu . Mam inwerter solaredge 5kw trójfazowy zdarza się że zwłaszcza słoneczny dzień restartuje się i wyskakuje błąd 166   oraz  8 * 7 A  . Obsługa mówi że to błąd niestabilności parametrów sieci a ja szukałem w necie kody błędów i niestety takiego kodu nie znalazłem . Może ktoś z Was ma podobne przypadki lub coś wie na ten temat to bardzo proszę o opinie . Aha raz zadziałał ochronnik po stronie DC ale nie było burzy . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stanley79

popatrz na parametry sieci kiedy wywala ten błąd - jak z napięciem na fazach od strony sieci publicznej, może napięcie zbyt wysokie lub zbyt niskie. Ile masz paneli i jakie dają napięcie?

----------


## mrówkojad 1

> popatrz na parametry sieci kiedy wywala ten błąd - jak z napięciem na fazach od strony sieci publicznej, może napięcie zbyt wysokie lub zbyt niskie. Ile masz paneli i jakie dają napięcie?


Witam  serdecznie . Paneli jest 18 szt . 250 w . sztuka  .  Napięcie DC przy normalnej produkcji jest ok.750 v   a jak inwerter wywala ten błąd i wstrzymuje produkcje napięcie podskakuje do 860 v .  Na fazach AC jest na L1 /  243 max. 238 min.   L2/ 242 max. 237 min  L3 236 max. 232 min.  Właśnie zastanawia mnie ta trzecia faza  ona zawsze ma niższe napięcie od pozostałych .

----------


## azizi

Witam. W mojej gminie co prawda nie ma dofinansowań na fotowoltaike ale byłem wczoraj na spotkaniu (organizowanym przez gminę) z firmą Promag (promag-gaz.pl). Ich oferta to 3kWp za 8900zł brutto przy założeniu, że znajdzie się 140 chętnych. Panele pochodzą z firmy Agrom Group:
http://argom.pl/wp-content/uploads/2...oup-Oferta.pdf
Standardowo inwerter jest 1 fazowy, dopłata do 3fazowego to koszt około 1500zł. Na razie nie doszukałem się informacji jaki to inwerter konkretnie.


Czy ktoś może wypowiedzieć się na temat tego sprzętu oraz firmy?

----------


## forscher

jak WY to liczycie iz dochodzicie do wnieosku ze instalacja paneli bez dopłat jest opłacalna ??

----------


## azizi

Czy ktoś się orientuje odnośnie inwerterów firmy goodwe? Nadają się czy jest to typowy chińczyk?

----------


## jjjanek1

Witam zwracam się do was o podpowiedź odnośnie podziału instalacji na dwa stringi.Ogólnie wygląda to tak mam falownik Fronius 3.01 Primo obsługuje on dwa mppt dosyć niski prąd wstawania na wejściu, bo już od 80w. Panele mam ułożone od strony południowej 2kw oraz 1 kW od strony południowy zachód. Obecnie mam podpięte 3kw pod jeden string i pod jeden mppt. Chciałem zapytać czy jest sens podziału na dwa stringi obecnie produkcja dzienna około 17kv. Abym mógł podłączyć pod drugi string musiał bym dokupić tylko zabezpieczenie przepięciowe po za tym przewód mam, więc dużo roboty by nie było, tylko chodzi mi o to czy lepiej, aby wszystko chodziło na jednym stringu czy dokonać podziału na 2 wtedy 1 string 1kv 4 panele po 250 a 2 -8 paneli po250w.Ogólnie zacienienie nie występuje. Pozdrawiam i z góry dzięki za podpowiedź. Chciałem jeszcze podpytać, jeżeli przełączam miernik na DC i mierzę string z 10 paneli 250v wychodzi mi napięcie około 330v dc, kiedy jeden przewód minusowy miernika odepnę od stringu i dopnę do uziemienia pokazuje mi 330v dc napięcie pokazywane jest tylko między -DC i ochrony, jeśli plusa dc stringu podepnę to nie mam tego napięcia 330v czy w takim razie wszystko jest ok? Bo falownik chodzi prawidłowo i nie zgłasza problemu zastanawia mnie tylko to napięcie minus stringu i ochrony. Teraz jeszcze raz na spokojnie przemyślałem co do drugiego pytania myślę że chyba mam ok bo jak napięcie mierzyłem to nie były przewody odpięte od falownika i myślę że napięcie pojawiło się z minusa ze stringa i na PE bo przepływało przez falownik .Myślę że gdybym wyłączył falownik to nie było by napiecia pomiędzy PE i minusem stringa.

----------


## mrówkojad 1

> Witam  serdecznie . Paneli jest 18 szt . 250 w . sztuka  .  Napięcie DC przy normalnej produkcji jest ok.750 v   a jak inwerter wywala ten błąd i wstrzymuje produkcje napięcie podskakuje do 860 v .  Na fazach AC jest na L1 /  243 max. 238 min.   L2/ 242 max. 237 min  L3 236 max. 232 min.  Właśnie zastanawia mnie ta trzecia faza  ona zawsze ma niższe napięcie od pozostałych .


Witam ponownie . Znowu wywaliło ochronnik ten sam na DC od strony minusa . Już nie mam pojęcia co się dzieje ?

----------


## PliP

Czy coś już wiadomo na temat rozliczana energii z fotowoltaiki w chwili gdy w danym budynku zostaje założona działalność gospodarcza?

----------


## fido721

> W mojej gminie wcześniej była możliwość określenia jaką moc instalacji się chce, później zostało wprowadzone ograniczenie do 3 kW tak żeby więcej osób mogło skorzystać.
> Program przewiduje też możliwość skorzystania z dopłąty na kolektory, pompę ciepłą lub kocioł na biopaliwo, ale nie można tego łączyć. Ja wybrałem fotowoltaike. 
> I tu też były dwie opcje albo dopłata 80 % i instalacja zamknięta z akumulatorami albo dopłata 65 % i instalacja otwarta. Ja wybrałem otwartą ze względu na obawy co do trwałości akumulatorów. W przypadku zużycia musiałbym  zakupić nowe za ok 12 tys. - takie info otrzymałem od sprzedawców.
> Moje wątpliwości budzi właśnie to oddawanie prądu do sieci. Nie wiem czy po wejściu nowej ustawy ten zwrot 0,7 za wyprodukowany 1 kW będzie dotyczył też osób które mają instalacje z dofinansowania, bo z tego co wiem wcześniejsza ustawa miała wprowadzić kwoty gwarantowane tylko dla osób które same zakupiły instalacje bez dotacji.
> Może ktoś zna szczegóły jak to teraz będzie?


Zanim zaczniecie przygodę z fotowoltaiką poczytajcie o mikroinstalacjach. z tego nie ma pieniędzy, za wepchnięcie do sieci energii nie dostanie się złamanego grosza. Obowiązek sprawozdania półrocznego rozwala na łopatki. Jeśli nie to 1tyś kary.

http://bip.ure.gov.pl/bip/mikroinsta...nformacje.html

----------


## fido721

znam klienta "ośrodek wczasowy" 31kW mocy przyłączeniowej i umownej oraz 30kW w fotowoltaice - wprowadził do sieci od sierpnia 2015 - 18kWh

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Zanim zaczniecie przygodę z fotowoltaiką poczytajcie o mikroinstalacjach. z tego nie ma pieniędzy, za wepchnięcie do sieci energii nie dostanie się złamanego grosza. Obowiązek sprawozdania półrocznego rozwala na łopatki. Jeśli nie to 1tyś kary.


Oj, ktoś tu ma nieaktualne informacje! Radzę poczytać nową ustawę o OZE z 22 czerwca 2016! to tak w nawiązaniu do sprawozdań i kar. 

Co do "wpychania" do sieci, to również nie tak, że nie dostajemy za to złamanego grosza, bo nie oddajemy do sieci na wieczne nieoddanie, tylko pobieramy swoją energię w sytuacji kiedy fotowoltaika nie produkuje wystarczająco dużo a rozliczenie odbywa się rocznie. 

To, że z tego nie ma pieniędzy - taka polityka władz, prosument ma dzięki niej oszczędzać na rachunkach a nie zarabiać.

----------


## Slawko123

> Co do "wpychania" do sieci, to również nie tak, że nie dostajemy za to  złamanego grosza, bo nie oddajemy do sieci na wieczne nieoddanie, tylko  pobieramy swoją energię w sytuacji kiedy fotowoltaika nie produkuje  wystarczająco dużo a rozliczenie odbywa się rocznie.


tak, ustawe podpisał prezydęt i wejdzie 1 lipca i dla małych instalacji bedzie to w stosunku 1:0,8 czyli oddajemy 1kW a pobieramy 0,8 i jesteśmy na zero, ale.... UWAGA!!!!  to rozliczenie dotyczy *TYLKO CENY ENERGII!!!!** NIE DOTYCZY WSZELAKICH OPŁAT PRZESYŁOWYCH, STAŁYCH, HANDLOWYCH I OD PIERDNIĘCIA URZĘDNIKA W STOŁEK.
*

Na przykładzie cen w PGE
za energię czynną - 0,2530składnik jakościowy - 0,0129opłata sieciowa - 0,2057


"zwrotu" dostaniemy za energię czynną czyli zapłacimy 0,2530-(02530*0, :cool: = 0,0506

tak będzie to wyglądało:


energia - 0,0506jakość - 0,0129sieć - 0,2057

----------


## PliP

> tak, ustawe podpisał prezydęt i wejdzie 1 lipca i dla małych instalacji bedzie to w stosunku 1:0,8 czyli oddajemy 1kW a pobieramy 0,8 i jesteśmy na zero, ale....


USTAWY NIE PRZEGLĄDAŁEM JESZCZE!!!
Co w takim razie dzieje się z tym 0,2? skoro pozostałe opłaty są standardowe?

----------


## Slawko123

zostaje w kieszeni operatora

----------


## plusfoto

Pewnie w ten sposób uwzględniane są straty w przesyle :wink:

----------


## Slawko123

nie, straty sa uwzględnione w opłacie przesyłowej, w opłacie za pierdzenie w stołek i dłubaniu w nosie.
To nie wszystko, *NIGDY!!!! NIE DOSTANIECIE ZWROTU ZA NADWYŻKĘ W WYPRODUKOWANEJ ENERGII!!*
Czyli przykład:
Wyprodukowaliście w roku 10000kWh energii które wprowadziliście do sieci a zakład energetyczny odebrał jąPobraliście w ciągu roku 7000kWh energii
Zapłacicie 0,2 ceny energii za te 7000kWh a 3000kWh oddacie free ZE który tą energię sprzeda za pełna stawkę tym którzy nie maja instalacji PV, a Wy zobaczycie środkowy palec od zakładu energetycznego.

Fajnie, nie  :smile:

----------


## _John

Po co budować instalację 10 kWh, przy wykorzystaniu 7 kWh?

----------


## Slawko123

> Po co budować instalację 10 kWh, przy wykorzystaniu 7 kWh?


mógłbyś coś więcej napisać na ten temat? bo tekst jest od czapy. co ma piernik do wiatraka?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Po co budować instalację 10 kWh, przy wykorzystaniu 7 kWh?


Podstawowa sprawa: kWh to energia a kW to moc. Instalację podajemy w kW a produkcje energii z tej instalacji w kWh. 
W powyższych wpisach koledzy tłumaczyli zasady rozliczania energii z zakładem energetycznym, więc nie do końca rozumiem, co masz na myśli w twoim poście  :smile:

----------


## _John

> mógłbyś coś więcej napisać na ten temat? bo tekst jest od czapy. co ma piernik do wiatraka?


Po co budować instalacje która będzie produkować nadwyżkę energii?
Instalacja PV to nie maszynka do zarabiania pieniędzy.
Z postów wnioskuję, że instalacje PV z obietnicą "niezłych zysków" były Twoim jedynym sposobem na utrzymanie.

Nadwyżka z PV na dużą skale, wcale nie jest remedium na chwilowe duże zapotrzebowanie.
A przynajmniej nie jest tak w Niemczech, gdzie mają spory udział z PV i Wiatraków.
Czemu jeszcze dodatkowo każdy miałby do tego dopłacać?

----------


## Slawko123

Rozumiesz słowo "przykład "?????

----------


## muchenz

> Fajnie, nie


Fajnie, niefajnie. Spójrzmy na duży kraj, który pewnego dnia około miesiąca temu ok. 80% energii wyprodukował fotowoltaiki i wiatraków czyli Niemcy. W Polsce kWh samej energii kosztuje ok. 0.25 zł, a w Niemczech ponad 1.2 zł. Przeciętny Niemiec za swoją przeciętną niemiecką pensję jest w stanie kupić mniej energii niż przeciętny Polak. To jest koszt dofinansowywania OZE. Naprawdę tego chcemy? 

Po za tym fotowoltaika czy wiatraki doprowadzają do destabilizacji rynku energii. Jak dmuchnie przy słonecznej pogodzie to tradycyjni wytwórcy energii dopłacają do jej konsumpcji ze względu na spadek cen energii do wartości ujemnych(!).

Sam też chciałem zainstalować na działce (domek na wsi) 3-5kW i sprzedawać po  0.75/0.65zł. Domek jest zamieszkały jedynie przez kilkanaście  dni w roku. Wydawało mi się to dobrym biznesem. Tak, chciałem doić system, bo inaczej tego nazwać nie można. Gdyby się znalazło wielu takich to niechybnie doprowadziłoby to do wzrostu cen energii. Gra nie warta świeczki, bo obniża konkurencyjność polskiej gospodarki. Po prostu trzeba zaczekać aż ogniwa stanieją (a tanieją systematycznie od lat), a wtedy każdy sam, bez żadnych dopłat sobie zamontuje takowe.

----------


## Slawko123

Ja akurat nie mam paneli. Owszem, zastanawiam się czy nie założyć, ale nigdy nie myślałem o prosumencie i zarabianiu na  sprzedaży energii. Zawsze myślałem o instalacji offgrid i pełnej samokonsumpcji i o maksymalnym ograniczeniu pobierania energii z sieci. Więcej bym na tym zyskał  niż z prosumenta.

----------


## _John

> Po prostu trzeba zaczekać aż ogniwa stanieją (a tanieją systematycznie od lat), a wtedy każdy sam, bez żadnych dopłat sobie zamontuje takowe.


Ogniwa już kosztują tyle, że stać każdego na budowę własnej instalacji.
Problem w tym, że my są w UNI i płacimy 67,9% cła.
To niestety normalne nie jest, w GB to zrozumieli, u nas jeszcze trochę trzeba poczekać.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Tylko dla tych co mają instalacje/inwertery 3-fazowe? Może to ktoś obeznany wyjaśnić?


Nie inwertery, a mikroinstalacje trójfazowe. Inwertery mogą być jednofazowe.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> jak WY to liczycie iz dochodzicie do wnieosku ze instalacja paneli bez dopłat jest opłacalna ??


Jest nieopłacalna. Ja kupiłem, bo liczyłem na FiT i zostałem ze sprzętem.
Wg. obecnej nowelizacji i rozliczeniu 1:0,8 moja instalacja 10kW zwróci mi się w 10 lat nie licząc własnej pracy przy montażu.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Witam zwracam się do was o podpowiedź odnośnie podziału instalacji na dwa stringi.Ogólnie wygląda to tak mam falownik Fronius 3.01 Primo obsługuje on dwa mppt dosyć niski prąd wstawania na wejściu, bo już od 80w. Panele mam ułożone od strony południowej 2kw oraz 1 kW od strony południowy zachód. Obecnie mam podpięte 3kw pod jeden string i pod jeden mppt. Ch.


Nie wierzę że masz 3kW pod jednym stringiem. 
Mam wrażenie że nie odróżniasz zestawu stringów lub paneli pod jednym MPPT od stringów.
Na zacienienie najlepszy jest osobny MPPT, a ilość paneli w stringu jest zdefiniowana maksymalnym napięciem DC, zakresem napięcia MPPT, wykresem sprawności do napięcia falownika.
Jeśli masz panele pod jednym inwerterem, na jednym MPPT ułożone w dwóch różnych płaszczyznach lub częściowo zacienione, to zastosuj diody separujące stringi. Ilość stringów na diodę ustala się wg danych producenta paneli.
Reszty Twojej wypowiedzi nie rozumiem.
Zacznij pisać w języku polskim, z przecinkami, kropkami itp.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Po co budować instalację 10 kWh, przy wykorzystaniu 7 kWh?


Taka instalacja 10kWp wyprodukuje 10MWh rocznie. Przy stosunku 1:0,8 oddasz ok. 10MWh rocznie, i będziesz sobie mógł odebrać 8 MWh gratis. W praktyce oddasz mniej dzięki bezpośredniemu zużyciu na poziomie 20-30%. 
Co do wykorzystania 7kWh, to ja nie słyszałem żeby tacy klienci istnieli. Średnie zużycie to 3500kWh.

----------


## Slawko123

> Taka instalacja 10kWp wyprodukuje 10MWh rocznie. Przy stosunku 1:0,8 oddasz ok. 10MWh rocznie, i będziesz sobie mógł odebrać 8 MWh gratis.


Gratis, ale tylko samą energię. Za przesył i wszystkie dodatkowe opłaty zapłacisz normalnie pełną cenę.

----------


## ksysju

> Gratis, ale tylko samą energię. Za przesył i wszystkie dodatkowe opłaty zapłacisz normalnie pełną cenę.


Przesył od 1 VII też "gratis"

--
ksysju

----------


## stanley79

> Gratis, ale tylko samą energię. Za przesył i wszystkie dodatkowe opłaty zapłacisz normalnie pełną cenę.


Zgodnie z nowym systemem, który wchodzi w życie wraz z nowelizacją ustawy o OZE z 22 czerwca 2016 r., prosumenci będą mogli rozliczać się z zakładami energetycznymi na zasadzie tzw. opustów. Za każdą kWh energii wprowadzoną do sieci operatora prosument ma uzyskać prawo do odpowiedniego rabatu na energię pobieraną z sieci. Rabat ma dotyczyć opłat zmiennych na rachunku za energię, a więc ceny energii i kosztów dystrybucji, nie obejmie jednak opłat stałych (opłaty OZE czy opłaty przejściowej, której wysokość dla gospodarstw domowych teraz istotnie wzrośnie).

----------


## imrahil

mam pytanie, może znacie odpowiedź. zużywam około 7-8 tys. kWh rocznie, mam prąd dwutaryfowy. zdecydowana większość (przynajmniej 5 tys. kWh) zużywam w taryfie pozaszczytowej. czy wiecie jak będzie bilansowana energia ewentualnie wyprodukowana przeze mnie i oddana do sieci? przy prądzie jednotaryfowym sytuacja jest prosta: płacę

 0,2*(cena energii w G11)*(energia pobrana- energia oddana)

 przy taryfie G12 mogę pobierać energię w różnych cenach. tak na logikę licznik powinien także dwutaryfowo liczyć energię oddaną do sieci, a zatem wzór powinien wyglądać tak: 

0,2*[(cena pozaszczytowa)*(en. pobrana poza szczytem - en. oddana poza szczytem) + (cena w szczycie)*(en. pobrana w szczycie - en. oddana w szczycie)]

czy ktoś coś wie na ten temat?

----------


## gb318is

Mam podobną sytucje ale obawiam sie że tego to chyba nawet w ministerstwie nie wiedzą.
Na chłopski  rozum to zakładom energetycznym powinno zależeć abyśmy jak najwięcej odbierali 
w taniej taryfie kiedy prąd jest najtańszy.
Wtedy zyskują najwięcej, a zsykiem mogli by sie z nami podzielić - widze tu miejsce na jeszcze tańsza drugą taryfe.

----------


## PliP

Spokojnie - za pół roku będzie kolejna nowelizacja bo lobby kopalni węglowych to jedno, lobby energii odnawialnej to drugie, a wymagania stawiane przez UE to już jeszcze inna bajka.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Spokojnie - za pół roku będzie kolejna nowelizacja bo lobby kopalni węglowych to jedno, lobby energii odnawialnej to drugie, a wymagania stawiane przez UE to już jeszcze inna bajka.


Tyle tylko, że co do tych wymogów UE to jak do tej pory nie za bardzo brane są one u nas pod uwagę. 
Miejmy nadzieję, że w końcu się to zmieni  :smile:  A kolejna nowelizacja na jesień - tak, będzie, a prace nad nią ruszą zapewne już zaraz po wakacjach.

----------


## PliP

> Tyle tylko, że co do tych wymogów UE to jak do tej pory nie za bardzo brane są one u nas pod uwagę.


Spokojnie - Unia wstrzyma transze dopłat i na wiejskiej zmiękną! Bo póki co to tylko straszenie...

----------


## Marek.M

> 0,2*(cena energii w G11)*(energia pobrana- energia oddana)


Ale ten wzór chyba i tak nie jest prawidłowy, bo gdy e. oddana = e. pobrana, to nie płacisz nic?! Bilansowanie ma być 1:0,8 (niby od 1VII razem z przesyłem). Jak ja to rozumiem, to wzór powinien wyglądać tak:

0,2 * cena energii w G11 * (e. pobrana - e. oddana * 0,8 ) 
przy czym trzeba dodać warunek, że e. oddana * 0,8 może być równa co najwyżej e. pobranej (gdy jest wyższa, to nadwyżki się nie uwzględnia).

Dobrze ja to rozumuję?

Jeżeli chodzi o 3 fazy, to w ustawie jest nst. zapis:



> Sprzedawca,..., dokonuje rozliczenia ilości energii elektrycznej wprowadzoneji pobranej z sieci przez prosumenta, na podstawie wskazań urządzenia pomiarowo-rozliczeniowego dla danej mikroinstalacji,po uzyskaniu danych pomiarowych od operatora systemu dystrybucyjnego elektroenergetycznego, przekazanychprzez tego operatora w taki sposób aby ilość wprowadzonej i pobranej przez prosumenta energii była rozliczonapo wcześniejszym sumarycznym bilansowaniu ilości energii z wszystkich faz dla trójfazowych mikroinstalacji.


i tak z tego nie wynika, po jakiej cenie będzie rozliczenie.

@ksysju skąd info, że dystrybucja od 1VII też jest bilansowana?

----------


## Andrzej19699

> Zgodnie z nowym systemem, który wchodzi w życie wraz z nowelizacją ustawy o OZE z 22 czerwca 2016 r., prosumenci będą mogli rozliczać się z zakładami energetycznymi na zasadzie tzw. opustów. Za każdą kWh energii wprowadzoną do sieci operatora prosument ma uzyskać prawo do odpowiedniego rabatu na energię pobieraną z sieci. Rabat ma dotyczyć opłat zmiennych na rachunku za energię, a więc ceny energii i kosztów dystrybucji, nie obejmie jednak opłat stałych (opłaty OZE czy opłaty przejściowej, której wysokość dla gospodarstw domowych teraz istotnie wzrośnie).


Z tą dystrybucją to faktycznie prawda  :smile:

----------


## PliP

Powiedzcie jak wygląda sprawa półrocznych oświadczeń na temat produkcji energii z instalacji PV, które należy gdzieś tam wysłać do operatora

----------


## stanley79

> Powiedzcie jak wygląda sprawa półrocznych oświadczeń na temat produkcji energii z instalacji PV, które należy gdzieś tam wysłać do operatora


Za stare półrocze jeszcze trzeba im wysłać ale po nowemu nie ma durnych sprawozdan. Dzwoniłem do taurona, potwierdzili. Co ciekawe wszędzie po podaniu nazwiska wiedza ile produkuje, ile oddaje a i tak te debilne sprawozdania...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Za stare półrocze jeszcze trzeba im wysłać ale po nowemu nie ma durnych sprawozdan. Dzwoniłem do taurona, potwierdzili. Co ciekawe wszędzie po podaniu nazwiska wiedza ile produkuje, ile oddaje a i tak te debilne sprawozdania...


Tak, sprawozdania zostały usunięte z noweli ustawy i nawet nie będą karać tych, którzy ich nie złożyli (abolicja). 

Co do danych - oczywiście, że to widzą, mają najdokładniejszy podgląd na to ile produkuje instalacja. Zapewne dlatego uznano, że obowiązek składania oświadczeń jest bezużyteczny.

----------


## PliP

> ...Co do danych - oczywiście, że to widzą, mają najdokładniejszy podgląd na to ile produkuje instalacja....



W moim przypadku nie maja informacji na temat samokonsumpcji.

----------


## -voymar-

> W moim przypadku nie maja informacji na temat samokonsumpcji.


Jak mają produkcje i ilość oddanej do sieci -a przecież mają, to mają i zużycie własne.

----------


## ksysju

> Jak mają produkcje i ilość oddanej do sieci -a przecież mają, to mają i zużycie własne.


W Tauronie od jakiegos już czasu dają jeden licznik.  Więc własnej konsumpcji nie widać.

--
ksysju

----------


## PliP

> Jak mają produkcje i ilość oddanej do sieci -a przecież mają, to mają i zużycie własne.


Ja mam jeden licznik w ENEA i widzą tylko to co oddałem do sieci!

----------


## -voymar-

> Ja mam jeden licznik w ENEA i widzą tylko to co oddałem do sieci!


OK. Panowie dzienna produkcja z inwentera minus oddanie do sieci =zużycie własne. Tak samo tygodniowa czy miesięczna. Nie wiem jak w ENEA ale w PGE energia oddana w liczniku to symbol 2.80 całkowita , 281 taryfa I , 282 taryfa II ,a 180 pobrana całkowita itd. 181 I pobrana i 182 II pobrana. I po temacie.

----------


## Slawko123

> OK. Panowie dzienna produkcja z inwentera minus oddanie do sieci =zużycie własne. Tak samo tygodniowa czy miesięczna. Nie wiem jak w ENEA ale w PGE energia oddana w liczniku to symbol 2.80 całkowita , 281 taryfa I , 282 taryfa II ,a 180 pobrana całkowita itd. 181 I pobrana i 182 II pobrana. I po temacie.


skąd weźmiesz info "dzienna produkcja z inwentera" nie mając licznika do pomiaru tego parametru?

----------


## -voymar-

> skąd weźmiesz info "dzienna produkcja z inwentera" nie mając licznika do pomiaru tego parametru?


Wybacz ale twoje pytania są na poziomie 5 latka . Nie masz bladego pojęcia o PV .nawet nie widziałeś z bliska inwentera ,bo byś nie zadawał takich pytań. Ja zadam pytanie na które nie odpowiadaj. SKĄD WIESZ ILE KILOMETRÓW PRZEJECHAŁEŚ DZIŚ SAMOCHODEM.?------------------Pozdrawiam i wszystko na ten temat.

----------


## Przewas

> wybacz ale twoje pytania są na poziomie 5 latka . Nie masz bladego pojęcia o pv .nawet nie widziałeś z bliska inwentera ,bo byś nie zadawał takich pytań. Ja zadam pytanie na które nie odpowiadaj. Skąd wiesz ile kilometrów przejechałeś dziś samochodem.?------------------pozdrawiam i wszystko na ten temat.



 :big lol: :

----------


## Slawko123

> Wybacz ale twoje pytania są na poziomie 5 latka . Nie masz bladego pojęcia o PV .nawet nie widziałeś z bliska inwentera ,bo byś nie zadawał takich pytań. Ja zadam pytanie na które nie odpowiadaj. SKĄD WIESZ ILE KILOMETRÓW PRZEJECHAŁEŚ DZIŚ SAMOCHODEM.?------------------Pozdrawiam i wszystko na ten temat.


 tu nawet nie ma jak odpowiedzieć, nie wiadomo, czy płakać, czy śmiać się?

----------


## Liwko

> ... nie wiadomo, czy płakać, czy śmiać się?


I jedno i drugie. Z ciebie.

----------


## Slawko123

> I jedno i drugie. Z ciebie.


następny.

Zapytam jeszcze raz, masz jeden licznik na wejsciu do domu, który zlicza ile energii zuzyłeś i ile energii oddałeś, jak policzysz ile energii wyprodukowałeś????



> W moim przypadku nie maja informacji na temat samokonsumpcji.





> W Tauronie od jakiegos już czasu dają jeden licznik.  Więc własnej konsumpcji nie widać.
> 
> --
> ksysju





> Ja mam jeden licznik w ENEA i widzą tylko to co oddałem do sieci!


ponawiam pytanie mądrale
"skąd weźmiesz info ile wyprodukowałeś energii nie mając licznika do pomiaru tego parametru?" nie wszystkie inwertery mają pomiary

to jak z tym śmianiem się????

----------


## Slawko123

Poza tym  zadałem zwykłe pytanie, ale widzę, że odpowiedź na nie przerasta waszą inteligencję.

----------


## PliP

To ja powtórzę raz jeszcze!
ENEA nie zna faktycznej produkcji energii elektrycznej z mojego PV!
Zna i to bardzo dokładnie ilość energii jaką oddaję do sieci!
W ENEA mam zamontowany jeden licznik, który znajduje się w rozdzielni, która jest zamontowana na granicy działki.
ENEA na obecną chwilę nie jest zainteresowana moją samokonsumpcją!
ENEA interesuje to co oddaję do sieci!
AMEN.

----------


## Slawko123

> To ja powtórzę raz jeszcze!
> *ENEA nie zna faktycznej produkcji energii elektrycznej z mojego PV!*
> Zna i to bardzo dokładnie ilość energii jaką oddaję do sieci!
> W ENEA mam zamontowany jeden licznik, który znajduje się w rozdzielni, która jest zamontowana na granicy działki.
> ENEA na obecną chwilę nie jest zainteresowana moją samokonsumpcją!
> ENEA interesuje to co oddaję do sieci!
> AMEN.


Wiesz, dyskusja jest dokładnie o tym od jakiegoś czasu, ale co niektórzy nie rozumieją tego, więc skoro nie rozumieją to wolą innych wyśmiać, wyzwać, obrażać.

----------


## -voymar-

[QUOTE=PliP;7200001]To ja powtórzę raz jeszcze!
ENEA nie zna faktycznej produkcji energii elektrycznej z mojego PV!
Zna i to bardzo dokładnie ilość energii jaką oddaję do sieci!
W ENEA mam zamontowany jeden licznik, który znajduje się w rozdzielni, która jest zamontowana na granicy działki.
ENEA na obecną chwilę nie jest zainteresowana moją samokonsumpcją!
ENEA interesuje to co oddaję do sieci!
AMEN.

Tak interesuje ich pobór i oddanie. Faktycznej nie zna ale przy sprawozdaniu kwartalnym (to było do 30 czerwca) znali. podawałeś produkcję kwartalną minus oddanie do sieci =zużycie własne. Od 1 lipiec znika sprawozdanie kwartalne co nie znaczy, że nie znam własnej produkcji i zużycia .  Nie potrzebuję do tego żadnych dodatkowych liczników. Wystarczy iwenter + licznik dwukierunkowy od ZE.

----------


## PliP

> Tak interesuje ich pobór i oddanie.





> Jak mają produkcje i ilość oddanej do sieci -a przecież mają, to mają i zużycie własne.


To w końcu zdecyduj co kogo interesuje, oraz kto ma jakie dane.
Wg mnie nie mają i w moim przypadku nigdy nie mieli.
Inna sprawa to falowniki jednofazowe i brak bilansowania między fazami. Ten temat jednak już jakieś pół roku temu został dokładnie  omówiony. Teraz dodatkowo ustawa go wyjaśnia. Jednak co ma piernik do wiatraka?

----------


## -voymar-

> następny.
> 
> Zapytam jeszcze raz, masz jeden licznik na wejsciu do domu, który zlicza ile energii zuzyłeś i ile energii oddałeś, jak policzysz ile energii wyprodukowałeś????
> 
> 
> ponawiam pytanie mądrale
> "skąd weźmiesz info ile wyprodukowałeś energii nie mając licznika do pomiaru tego parametru?" nie wszystkie inwertery mają pomiary
> 
> to jak z tym śmianiem się????


 
ODPOWIADAM : dane o które pytasz wezmę z inwentera.  SMA wyświetla POWER , DAY, TOTAL. (przetłumacz sobie w gogle ) abyś nie pytał co to. JASNE TERAZ?

----------


## -voymar-

> To w końcu zdecyduj co kogo interesuje, oraz kto ma jakie dane.
> Wg mnie nie mają i w moim przypadku nigdy nie mieli.
> Inna sprawa to falowniki jednofazowe i brak bilansowania między fazami. Ten temat jednak już jakieś pół roku temu został dokładnie  omówiony. Teraz dodatkowo ustawa go wyjaśnia. Jednak co ma piernik do wiatraka?


Cały czas mówię to samo od paru postów.

----------


## azizi

Mam pytanie odnośnie inwerterów 3fazowych. W domu będzie pompa ciepła zasilana z 3 faz. Połacie dachu mam wschód-zachód i tak będę musiał chyba zamocować Panele. Chcę założyć instalację 6KW, przy założeniu że pompa ciepła będzie 10kW. Czy montując część paneli po stronie wschodniej, a część po zachodniej inwerter 3 fazowy będzie sobie wyrównywał prąd na każdej fazie tak aby zapewnić zasilanie urządzenia 3 fazowego? Czy może lepiej wziąć np 2 inwertery po 3kW na każdą połać dachu, tylko co wtedy gdy słońce nie będzie oświetlać jednej z połaci? 
Do inwertera 3fazowego muszę dość dużo dopłacić bo jest tylko dofinansowanie do 1fazowych, czy warto?

----------


## Przewas

> Mam pytanie odnośnie inwerterów 3fazowych. W domu będzie pompa ciepła zasilana z 3 faz. Połacie dachu mam wschód-zachód i tak będę musiał chyba zamocować Panele. Chcę założyć instalację 6KW, przy założeniu że pompa ciepła będzie 10kW. Czy montując część paneli po stronie wschodniej, a część po zachodniej inwerter 3 fazowy będzie sobie wyrównywał prąd na każdej fazie tak aby zapewnić zasilanie urządzenia 3 fazowego? Czy może lepiej wziąć np 2 inwertery po 3kW na każdą połać dachu, tylko co wtedy gdy słońce nie będzie oświetlać jednej z połaci? 
> Do inwertera 3fazowego muszę dość dużo dopłacić bo jest tylko dofinansowanie do 1fazowych, czy warto?


Będzie równo dzielił na 3 fazy

----------


## azizi

Przywas, bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedz. Czyli warto dopłacać do takiego 3fazowego czy kupić taniej np 3x2kW?

Druga sprawa, czysto teoretyczna, przy 4 osobowej rodzinie i takiej pompie ciepła 10kW, dom bez klimatyzacji, rekuperatora i innych dodatkowych pochłaniaczy prądu warto brać te 6kW czy może dołożyć do 8kW? Mam teraz jednorazowy strzał aby kupić taką instalację i koszt 8kW z 3fazowym falownikiem to około 25tyś zł.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Przywas, bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedz. Czyli warto dopłacać do takiego 3fazowego czy kupić taniej np 3x2kW?
> 
> Druga sprawa, czysto teoretyczna, przy 4 osobowej rodzinie i takiej pompie ciepła 10kW, dom bez klimatyzacji, rekuperatora i innych dodatkowych pochłaniaczy prądu warto brać te 6kW czy może dołożyć do 8kW? Mam teraz jednorazowy strzał aby kupić taką instalację i koszt 8kW z 3fazowym falownikiem to około 25tyś zł.


8 kW to jest dość spora instalacja. Przy standardowych urządzeniach to 32 moduły a to trochę ważny i zajmuje sporo miejsca. Zmieści ci się na dachu?
Na jakiej podstawie wyliczyłeś, że potrzebujesz instalacji o mocy aż 8 kW? 

Pompa ciepła 10 kW rozumiem już wyliczona i wybrana? czy też podajesz moc "na oko"?

----------


## azizi

Brat w tamtym roku kupił pompę tak się właśnie składa viessmanna  :smile:  8kW. Miał to wyliczane. Mój dom jest trochę większy stąd (jak by nie było na oko) te 10kW. Oba budowane w tej samej technologii tj 20cm styropianu i 23cm piany pur jako docieplenia poddasza. U niego sprawdza się jak na razie bdb, więc pewnie za około 2-3 miesiące ja będę też jakąś chciał kupić. Odwierty są (200m) więc skoro się zdecydowałem na to, to fotowoltaika by się też przydała  :smile: 
Na razie nastawiam się na te 6kW na dwóch płaszczyznach dachu. Miejsce jest na obu, choć znacznie więcej na wschodniej. Wiem że 8kW to jest już fajna wartość i rozważam ją tylko z powodu dofinansowania i kwoty ostatecznej jaką w tej chwili mogę zapłacić.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Brat w tamtym roku kupił pompę tak się właśnie składa viessmanna  8kW. Miał to wyliczane. Mój dom jest trochę większy stąd (jak by nie było na oko) te 10kW. Oba budowane w tej samej technologii tj 20cm styropianu i 23cm piany pur jako docieplenia poddasza. U niego sprawdza się jak na razie bdb, więc pewnie za około 2-3 miesiące ja będę też jakąś chciał kupić. Odwierty są (200m) więc skoro się zdecydowałem na to, to fotowoltaika by się też przydała 
> Na razie nastawiam się na te 6kW na dwóch płaszczyznach dachu. Miejsce jest na obu, choć znacznie więcej na wschodniej. Wiem że 8kW to jest już fajna wartość i rozważam ją tylko z powodu dofinansowania i kwoty ostatecznej jaką w tej chwili mogę zapłacić.


Rozumiem  :smile: 

Jasne, fotowoltaika to dobry kierunek do oszczędzania na energii. Zwłaszcza, że masz możliwość wzięcia dofinansowania. Znasz jednak najlepiej swoje przyzwyczajenia - wiesz ile może wyprodukować rocznie instalacja fotowoltaiczna - ważne jednak wiedzieć, że przy obecnym stanie prawnym po prostu nie opłaca się przewymiarować instalacji, ponieważ nie będziesz z tego nic miał. Nadmiaru energii nie odsprzedasz, ale oddasz ją po prostu  za darmo zakładowi energetycznemu. (podejrzewam, że nie interesują cię akumulatory tylko standardowy system sieciowy). 

Właśnie dlatego polecałbym przekalkulować moc instalacji  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## azizi

Wszystko jasne tylko, że nie mieszkam jeszcze w tym domu i tak na prawdę szacuje wszytko na podstawie tego co brat nakręcił na swoim liczniku. Jak wspokniałem dom troszkę większy, połacie dachu niestety wschód/zachód i stąd trochę więcej kW niż standardowo.
Swoją drogą nie ma tego odbierania energii za 1 do 0,8?

----------


## stanley79

> Wszystko jasne tylko, że nie mieszkam jeszcze w tym domu i tak na prawdę szacuje wszytko na podstawie tego co brat nakręcił na swoim liczniku. Jak wspokniałem dom troszkę większy, połacie dachu niestety wschód/zachód i stąd trochę więcej kW niż standardowo.
> Swoją drogą nie ma tego odbierania energii za 1 do 0,8?


Azizi
Twoja pompa ma tyle mocy cieplnej, nie poboru prądu elektrycznego. Pradu bierze cos w okolicy 2kw. Fotowoltaike bierz w ciemno, naprawde warto. Mamy taka sama sytuacje jak Ty. Pompa grzeje fotowoltaika sprawia ze ogrzewanie mamy za darmo i jeszcze cos zbywa na dom... zyc nie umierać...

----------


## azizi

Tak wiem że te 10kW to moc cieplna. Okazuje się że w moim regionie działa też prosument znowu od tego miesiąca i jest 60% dofinansowania także jest to kolejna opcja aby to zrobić taniej. Dodatkowo można pod do podpiąć także pompę ciepła.

----------


## surgi22

Gdzie macie dofinansowanie 60% ?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Wszystko jasne tylko, że nie mieszkam jeszcze w tym domu i tak na prawdę szacuje wszytko na podstawie tego co brat nakręcił na swoim liczniku. Jak wspokniałem dom troszkę większy, połacie dachu niestety wschód/zachód i stąd trochę więcej kW niż standardowo.
> Swoją drogą nie ma tego odbierania energii za 1 do 0,8?


Obowiązuje ta zasada rozliczenia 1:08, ale jeżeli wyprodukujesz  w skali roku więcej niż jesteś w stanie pobrać, to ten nadmiar energii przepada

----------


## zbigor

Mam pytanie odnośnie falownika.
 Czy dla 5 kWp brać 3 fazowy czy 1 fazowy. Mam możliwość wyboru między 1 fazowym Omnik, ewentualnie SMA lub 3 fazowym Fronius ale wiadomo, że 3 fazowy będzie droższy. Czy jest sens dopłacać? 
Wiem też że będzie rozliczane bilansowanie z wszystkich trzech faz i tu podobno nie ma znaczenia ilość faz  falownika.

----------


## -voymar-

> Mocno przewymiarowanego się nie opłaca, ale 80 w panelach nie przeszkadza.
> Z drugiej strony jak masz dach wielo-połaciowy to może teraz załóż falownik z 2 MPPT akurat do 2 stringów paneli (dwie połacie) które teraz masz.
> Pożniej po dodaniu paneli na inne połacie dachu załóż drugi inwerter dla nich.
> W ten sposób będziesz miał 4 wejścia MPPT dla 4 połaci.
> Jest to droższe rozwiązanie ale przy wielu połaciach i jednym stringu będziesz musiał założyć optymalizatory do paneli z połaci skierowanej w innym kierunku.


Hm.!!! PV na 4-połaciach dachu?
Czyli od północy też? :big grin:

----------


## stos

.

----------


## -voymar-

> Niby PGE takie najlepsze, bo bilansowanie międzyfazowe ma wektorowe i w taryfach z serii G12 przerzuca kWh z magazynu między taryfami(tańsza-droższa i odwrotnie jak braknie w, którejś) oraz dodatkowo w razie zużycia całej zgromadzonej energii w "magazynie" liczy tylko prąd w cenie tanszych godzin(nocna niezależnie od faktycznej godziny poboru) ale z rozliczanie uczciwym zużycia z magazynu juz w kulki pogrywa(zamiast wyzerowac najpierw najstarzy miesiąc, a dopiero następne to kombinuje z procentowym odliczaniem ze wszystkich 12msc. wstecz czym doprowadza celowo do "przeterminowania" najstarszych kWh z "magazynie"). 
> Niby nowa ustawa jednoznacznie nakazuje już uczicwe zerowanie nastarszych miesięcy przy pobieraniu z magazynu ale kto wie jak w praktyce będzie, bo do dzis to pogrywają w tej materii.
> 
> Wysłałem email z prośbą o udostępnienie wzoru umowy prosumenckiej dp PGE-ciekawe czy i kiedy odpowiedzą. 
> 
> Paneli nie zdejme ale chciałbym mieć możliwość przejżenia umowy przed jej podpisaniem(nim przyślą już gotową do podpisu po zgłoszeniu), bo jak ktoś tu wspomniał ponoć pkt.3 ma jakieś dziwne zapisy...choć prawem nadżędnym jest ustawa o OZE, która gwarantuje 15lat.


6-ty rok pracy PV i nie znam czegoś takiego jak ( strata kWh ) 
Zakladając PV Trzeba myśleć i trzeba znać własne zapotrzebowanie na energię. Robić inwestycję z głową
Mam rozliczenie co 1/2 roku i jeszcze nie zdarzyło się  aby mi coś przepadło. Tak że nie znam tego problemu.
A jak się robi PV na pokaz --bo sąsiad ma  PV 9kW to i ja też muszę mieć 9kW. Albo co tam muszę mieć 10kW a faktyczne zapotrzebowanie  domu jest 7000kWh/rok
Logiczne rozumowanie to podstawa.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Jeśli masz instalacja pokrywającą np.99% Twojego zużycia to nie będziesz miał straty z przepadających kWh w skutek "swoistego" procentowego odliczania w PGE z wirtualnych miesięcznych kupek kWh ale jesli ktokolwiek ma choćby troche przewymiarowana instalację takie straty mieć będzie i nie ma tu nic do żeczy "coby sumsiada żeżarła zazdrość". Oczywiśćie jeli masz w PGE, bo tylko PGE tak dziwnie procentowo rozlicza-inni pobierają z najstarszych zasobów i faktycznie w takim rozliczaniu nic nie przepada nigdy nawet jak byś miał przewymiarowanie o 90%, bo zawsze jest rok na wyzerowanie puli z danego miesiąca.

Takie przewymiarowanie może być celowe i mające na celu zbilansowanie zużycia w ciągu 2-3lat(mimo, że na dziś jest spory nadmiar to "jutro" może tego nadmiary już brakowac, bo doszły energożerne sprzętu), bo zwiększy się zużycie, podrosną dzieci, założy się np.pompe ciepła, klimatyzator itp.

Ekonomiczne rozwiązanie to instalacja nie w pełni pokrywająca zużycie i minimalne dokupowanie braków-w tym przypadku nic nie przepadnie, bo nic nie będzie w magazynie.

Sam zakładam 3,95kWp mimo, że moje zużycie roczne to niespełna 2000kWh i jest to wręcz absurdalne przewymiarowanie względem aktualnego zapotrzebowania ale latka lecą i człowiek się wygodny zaczyna robić, ceny mediów(gaz butlowy z 39,99 skoczył na 74zł a to dopiero początek) rosną i siłą żeczy ekonomia mówi, że trzeba będzie przejść na elektryczność w kwestii np. gotowania, dla wygody w lato jakiś klimatyzer niewielki by się przydał, a to już troszkę prądu potrzebuje.

Dzięki temu forum moje plany na "absurdalne" w mojej ówczesnej ocenie 3kWp "urosły" do "astronomicznych" ale już po namyśle sensownych 3,95kWp, bo to max co mi wejdzie w akceptowalnych pieniądzach i do tego ten max jest znacznie powyżej dzisiejszych moich potrzeb ale jutro kto wie...może będzie jak u kolegów z forum co z 3kWp rozbudowali do blisko 8kWp i im to ledwo starcza...

Apropo sąsiadów to 1 ma ponad 10kWp, drugi bodaj 7,6kWp, a ja "na pokaz" szpanerskie chciałem 3kWp to przy aktualnie ustalonych 3,95kWp chyba im kapcie pospadają. Za stary jestem na szpanowanie ale pewnie sa i tacy, ba nawet auto mam "szpanerskie" cytryne C4 Grand Picasso, poobijane, podrapane byle było w 100% sprawne i bezpieczne bo nie mam potrzeby emanować "długością" interesu. Kto ma problem sam ze soba to musi to rekompensować furą lub panelami...bez przytyku do kogokolwiek, bo za "ciemny" jestem w temacie fotowoltaiki i o wiele nawet błachych spraw pytam tu mądrzejszych od siebie.

----------


## Dolce1313

> Są tacy co instalują panele na ścianie.


Poczekam na te cuda z perowskitów i kto wie. 
Jak dobrze pójdzie to zamówię pod kolor i elewacji nie trzeba będzie malować  :smile:

----------


## Marbar69

Instalacja w pionie  na południe z minimalnym odchyleniem na wschód nie jest pozbawiona całkowicie sensu jak ktoś ma tylko taką możliwość.
Taka opcja da około 70% uzysku instalacji optymalnie pochylonej na południe. W zimę będzie kilkanaćie % większa produkcja, śnieg z paneli spadnie lawinowo. Ptaki nie osrają paneli. W lato będą mniejsze piki, delikatnie zwiększy się autokonsumpcja. Bogatemu nikt nie zabroni  :big grin: .

----------


## PaRa

Właśnie trzymałem grubą kopertę z PGE, a w niej aneks do umowy.

Czy dobrze zrozumiałem, że z tej sterty papieru podpisuję i odsyłam 1 załącznik ?

----------


## Dariusz1983

Jaki to aneks? Świeżo podłączona mikroinstalacja czy jesteś starym prosumentem(podpis sugeruje, że jesteś już prosumentem) i coś przysłali? Podziel się zdjęciem, skanem takiego aneksu(zamaż dane adresowe) np. przez zippyshare czy inny hosting, bo jestem bardzo ciekaw co zawiera taki aneks.

----------


## d7d

> Poczekam na te cuda z perowskitów i kto wie. 
> Jak dobrze pójdzie to zamówię pod kolor i elewacji nie trzeba będzie malować


Możliwe, że nie doczekasz się.

----------


## d7d

> mam dach jednopołaciowy na południe ale z zacienieniem - instalatorzy szacują produkcję na 850-920 kW/kWp. Przy obecnej bańce na panelach okres zwrotu wychodzi powyżej 9 lat (po podwyżkach prądu i bez tarczy). uważam to za nieopłacalne i kombinuję czy nie zrobić minimalnej instalki na 2kWp jak najdalej od cienia i poczekać kilka lat jak cena prądu może skoczy +50% albo panele stanieją i wtedy dobić do potrzebnej mocy a w najgorszym razie zostać z 2kWp co obsłuży jakieś 40% zapotrzebowania. Tyle że dwa inwertery to znowu koszty a z jednym niedociążonym też niedobrze.


Po jakich (w %%) podwyżkach prądu? Ile liczysz za 1 kWh?
Sądzisz, że kiedyś będzie taniej?
Przy inflacji > 10% i przy ciągle wzrastających kosztach pracy i przy podatku zdrowotnym 9%?
Źle kalkulujesz.

----------


## marvinetal

> Po jakich (w %%) podwyżkach prądu? Ile liczysz za 1 kWh?
> Sądzisz, że kiedyś będzie taniej?
> Przy inflacji > 10% i przy ciągle wzrastających kosztach pracy i przy podatku zdrowotnym 9%?
> Źle kalkulujesz.


U mojego sprzedawcy wychodzi obecnie 0.73zl/kWh bez opłat stałych - przedtem było 0.6zl.

Myślę, że ceny paneli nie zależą od składki zdrowotnej w PL a przyczyną mocnych zwyżek w ostatnim czasie są surowce + przestoje w chinach. W perspektywie 5 lat i ciągłym wzroście sprawności ceny mogą powrócić do trendu spadkowego sprzed pandemii co w połączeniu z problemami polskiej energetyki i przeniesieniu ich na ceny powinno zmienić kalkulacje opłacalności foto, szczególnie na starych zasadach.

----------


## gpel

> 6-ty rok pracy PV i nie znam czegoś takiego jak ( strata kWh ) 
> Zakladając PV Trzeba myśleć i trzeba znać własne zapotrzebowanie na energię. Robić inwestycję z głową
> Mam rozliczenie co 1/2 roku i jeszcze nie zdarzyło się  aby mi coś przepadło. Tak że nie znam tego problemu.
> A jak się robi PV na pokaz --bo sąsiad ma  PV 9kW to i ja też muszę mieć 9kW. Albo co tam muszę mieć 10kW a faktyczne zapotrzebowanie  domu jest 7000kWh/rok
> Logiczne rozumowanie to podstawa.


Wiesz na bieżąco jaki masz jeszcze magazyn? Jak to obliczasz? Pytam bo dopiero mam montaż  :wink:

----------


## Małkociniak

Szukam opinii na temat paneli CORAB ENCOR EC370M-6-120FB HALF CUT FULL BLACK, już była podjęta decyzja. Oferentów się wysypało co nie miara, ceny za 10  kWp oscylują od 3700 do 4100 za 1 kWp. Im dalej w las tym więcej drzew :wink:

----------


## goguś

Zna ktoś tanią  (jak coś jeszcze takiego istnieje)  hurtownię paneli , mam nieodpartą chęć położenia tego dobrodziejstwa z nadzieją że jeszcze się załapię na prosumenta , chyba 5kw w grę wchodzi na więcej mnie narazie nie stać a kredytów nigdy nie brałem i nie wezmę . najlepiej cały zestaw czyli panele falownik duperelki do tego plus konstrukcje na dachówkę .

----------


## marvinetal

Może to? https://sklepsoltech.pl/pl/p/Zestaw-...spadzisty/1183

----------


## goguś

Badam to , czekam też na cenę w hurtowni blisko siebie . ciekawe czy tauron zdążyłby wymienić licznik do czasu .

----------


## marvinetal

Licznik nie ma znaczenia, wystarczy wysłać zgłoszenie przed 31.03.2022.

----------


## goguś

No to pocieszające , zdążę tylko czy to 5 kw czy mniej zależy ile mi w hurtowniach zaśpiewają ale na jutubach gadają że nawet 2 kw wystarczy teraz zrobić a potem w razie napływu $$ można zwiększyć moc zachowując prosumenta , trzeba brać się za robotę w takim razie . dofinansowań już chyba nie ma w tym roku co ?

----------


## Dariusz1983

Mają być w ramach Mój prąd IV ale podobno nacisk będzie na magazyny energii więc co i jak to nikt nie wie.

----------


## marcinbbb

Po 1 kwietnia nawet Mój Prąd 8.0 nikogo nie przekona do zakładania PV, po prostu przestanie się to opłacać. A magazyn energii niech sobie w pięty wsadzą do czasu aż odpowiedzą jak urządzenie nie generujące prądu zwielokrotnia ilość kWp na dachu.

----------


## [email protected]

> Po 1 kwietnia nawet Mój Prąd 8.0 nikogo nie przekona do zakładania PV, po prostu przestanie się to opłacać. A magazyn energii niech sobie w pięty wsadzą do czasu aż odpowiedzą jak urządzenie nie generujące prądu zwielokrotnia ilość kWp na dachu.


A niby czemu? Przecież tak czy inaczej będzie się opłacać tylko stopa zwrotu się trochę wydłuży.

----------


## marcinbbb

Ok wytłumacz mi proszę sprzedasz prąd po 241zł/MWh a kupisz za około 680zł/MWh gdzie tu widzisz realny zysk? Ja widzę tylko ciągłe dokładanie do interesu. A pamiętajmy że kolejne podwyżki cen prądu zapowiedziane są na kwiecień.

----------


## marvinetal

Stopa zwrotu się może wydłużyć ponad żywotność instalacji. Nowe warunki to minimum kilkanaście lat by wyjść na zero: https://gramwzielone.pl/files/bauer/A1.png. Ryzyko ogromne.

Dodatkowo sposób rozliczenia ceny sprzedaży ma się zmieniać co jeszcze bardziej utrudnia jakakolwiek kalkulację.

----------


## Dolce1313

Jak działa optymalizator Tigo w przypadku zacienienia panela, którego obsługuje? Chodzi mi o to czy on go po prostu rozłącza z obwodu po to, by nie stanowił dla pozostałych paneli w stringu "wąskiego gardła" czy też w jakiś sposób dodaje ta mniejszą ilość energii zacienionego panela do reszty obwodu? 
W jaki sposób optymalizator wykrywa, że dany panel "odstaje" produkcją energii na skutek tylko jego zacienienia we wspólnym stringu z pozostałymi, które nie są zacienione?

----------


## Kolo..9

A jak to jest z energią bierną którą liczy dwukierunkowy.Kazali komuś z Was za to płacić?.Licznik mam kilka dni nabił 10kvar biernej pojemnościowej 5kvar biernej indukcyjnej.czynnej oddanej 50kwh pobranej 40kwh.Gdzieś czytałem że nie można przekraczać stosunku czynnej do biernej 0,4 czy jakoś tak .Nie rozumiem tego .Wytłumaczcie proszę..

----------


## Damian1M

Czy do paneli generujących Imp 12,99 A w STC wystarczy falownik z obsługą 13A na strinng?
Proad zwarcia falownika jest większy od prądu zwarcia paneli. Nigdzie nie znalalem informacji ile ma być zapasu.

----------


## marcinbbb

> A jak to jest z energią bierną którą liczy dwukierunkowy.Kazali komuś z Was za to płacić?.Licznik mam kilka dni nabił 10kvar biernej pojemnościowej 5kvar biernej indukcyjnej.czynnej oddanej 50kwh pobranej 40kwh.Gdzieś czytałem że nie można przekraczać stosunku czynnej do biernej 0,4 czy jakoś tak .Nie rozumiem tego .Wytłumaczcie proszę..


Takie pytania były modne jakieś 2 lata temu wyszukiwarka przestała działać? Czy prędzej się napisze pytanie, niż w googlu znajdzie odpowiedź?

----------


## -voymar-

> Wiesz na bieżąco jaki masz jeszcze magazyn? Jak to obliczasz? Pytam bo dopiero mam montaż


-Wiem jaki mam magazyn- to nic trudnego 
Produkcja -- ( minus ) --- pobór  w okresie 1/2roku

----------


## marcinbbb

Takie rzeczy ogarnia się szacunkowo zbierając dane z licznika max 3 razy w roku, w okresach zimowych. Grudzień, styczeń i luty.

Jak robię piwo też szacuje czy 4 dni ma leżeć czy może 5 a to zupełnie inna skala, a muszę butelkować i dodawać glukozę i ile jej dodawać? Takie procesy dzieją się prawie błyskawicznie a prąd... leniwie, nie pracując, i z nudów.

----------


## -voymar-

Nie wiem czy TY mnie pouczasz? Czy gostkowi  odpowiadasz?

----------


## marcinbbb

Gostkowi odpowiadam. za długo mamy te rzeczy na dachu aby się nie rozumieć.
PV robi robotę cały rok, a na decyzję o butelkowaniu piwa masz w najgorszym przypadku max 4h.

----------


## -voymar-

Tak myślałem . :roll eyes:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Tak myślałem .


Wiem... w tym roku udało mi się przegapić robienie prosiutto (już za późno) , wysiew super ostrych papryk i czyszczenie paleli PV ze śniegu bo mi się nie chciało włazić na dach.
Takie są efekty czasowego lenistwa a to dobro co ma przyjść staje się niedostępne. Ale OK się kiełbasę białą wędzoną na wielkanoc zrobi, wędzone jajeczka marynowane w sosie sojowym z chilli, i jakieś szynki i schaby. Tymczasem jem pikantne żeberka wędzone na ostro.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ok wytłumacz mi proszę sprzedasz prąd po 241zł/MWh a kupisz za około 680zł/MWh gdzie tu widzisz realny zysk? Ja widzę tylko ciągłe dokładanie do interesu. A pamiętajmy że kolejne podwyżki cen prądu zapowiedziane są na kwiecień.


No a gdzie w tym rachunku jest autokonsumpcja? W tym momencie ZE zabiera 20-30%, a będzie zabierał 50 może 60%. Do tego ostatnio ceny hurtowe mocno poszybował w górę... Więc w sumie strata to max 30-40% z energii magazynowanej.

----------


## marcinbbb

> No a gdzie w tym rachunku jest autokonsumpcja? W tym momencie ZE zabiera 20-30%, a będzie zabierał 50 może 60%. Do tego ostatnio ceny hurtowe mocno poszybował w górę... Więc w sumie strata to max 30-40% z energii magazynowanej.


Chłopie jak masz czas na auto konsumpcję to siedź w domu, patrz czy włączyć zmywarkę, pralkę czy inną suszarkę, poganiając klimą. Różne hobby ludzie mają.

----------


## -voymar-

Już Kuźwa musiałem sprzedawać w 16r dobrze że 30 czerwca 16r sie skończyło
I mamy to co teraz . BYŁO SUPER @Marcinbbb Jak nas BYŁO mało :roll eyes: 
To byly czasy. Nikt nawet nie myślał o zmianie ustawy.

----------


## marcinbbb

Swoja wydana kasa, swoje zasady - bajka!

----------


## [email protected]

> Chłopie jak masz czas na auto konsumpcję to siedź w domu, patrz czy włączyć zmywarkę, pralkę czy inną suszarkę, poganiając klimą. Różne hobby ludzie mają.


Pożyjemy, zobaczymy... Ja po prostu jestem trochę mniej sceptycznie nastawiony.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Dziś firma wykonała kompleksowo instalację FoxESS T4+10xJinko 395wp. Czas instalacji 10 godzin i całkiem miła współpraca. Uniknięto stworzenia cewek i pętli indukcyjnej, odlłęgości między rzędami paneli wykonano zgodnie z moimi wyliczeniami oraz kąt paneli 35stopni na południe. Papierologie też wykonaja sami wraz ze zgłoszeniem do ZE. Teraz tylko czekać na wymiane lub przeprogramowanie NORAXA Apator 3 przez ZE. 
Całość na ekierkach 35stopni wykonania (ekierki 35stopni, blachodachówka, przekop itd.)wyszła 18000zł.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Dziś firma wykonała kompleksowo instalację FoxESS T4+10xJinko 395wp. Czas instalacji 10 godzin i całkiem miła współpraca. Uniknięto stworzenia cewek i pętli indukcyjnej, odlłęgości między rzędami paneli wykonano zgodnie z moimi wyliczeniami oraz kąt paneli 35stopni na południe. Papierologie też wykonaja sami wraz ze zgłoszeniem do ZE. Teraz tylko czekać na wymiane lub przeprogramowanie NORAXA Apator 3 przez ZE. 
> Całość na ekierkach 35stopni wykonania (ekierki 35stopni, blachodachówka, przekop itd.)wyszła 18000zł.


 :wave:  Oby jak najszybciej. Formalności zawsze wpieniają, kiedy się wloką. Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Dolce1313

> Instalacja w pionie  na południe z minimalnym odchyleniem na wschód nie jest pozbawiona całkowicie sensu jak ktoś ma tylko taką możliwość.
> Taka opcja da około 70% uzysku instalacji optymalnie pochylonej na południe. W zimę będzie kilkanaćie % większa produkcja, śnieg z paneli spadnie lawinowo. Ptaki nie osrają paneli. W lato będą mniejsze piki, delikatnie zwiększy się autokonsumpcja. Bogatemu nikt nie zabroni .


Racja. Szczególnie jeśli to miało by być podpięte jako dodatkowy string do istniejącej już instalacji do wolnego MPPT inwertera. Faktycznie w stosunku do optymalnego odchylenia paneli w przypadku kąta 90st produkcja będzie mniejsza o jakieś 34%. Stosunkowo lepiej będzie zimą więc w sumie to dobre uzupełnienie instalacji "dachowej". W moim przypadku, gdy nie ma już możliwości dołożenia paneli na dachu, stanowiłoby to zdaje się całkiem fajny tandem z głównym stringiem. Koszt za 1kWp przy uwzględnieniu strat 34% wynikających z mniejszej produkcji związanej z niekorzystnym kątem wyniósłby mniej więcej 3000zł.
Biorę taki montaż pod uwagę ale najpierw zobaczę jaka będzie produkcja z obecnego stringu, który w zasadzie składa się z dwóch części nieco oddalonych od siebie ze względu na fakt, że niestety mam dosyć wysoki komin. Może się zdarzyć, że będzie korzystnie rozdzielić te części i wówczas zostaną zajęte oba MPPT falownika. Może być też tak, że pomogą optymalizatory i połączenie wszystkiego na dachu w jeden string będzie korzystniejsze albo równoznaczne. Czas pokaże jaka będzie produkcja jednego rozwiązania w stosunku do drugiego.

----------


## sruba014

Hej Hej!

Mam zapytanie odnośnie aplikacji solarman smart - mam falownik sofar i od ostatniej aktualizacji aplikacji solarman nie mam dostępu do podglądu tylko muszę latać do falownika. Piszą coś, że mój router nie obsługuje 5g i lipa. Czy u Was jest podobnie?

Ewentualnie jakiej innej aplikacji mozna użyć zamiennie zamiast solarmana smarta?

Dobrej niedzieli!

----------


## marvinetal

A sofar nie ma podglądu przez stronę www?

----------


## JTKirk

> Hej Hej!
> 
> Mam zapytanie odnośnie aplikacji solarman smart - mam falownik sofar i od ostatniej aktualizacji aplikacji solarman nie mam dostępu do podglądu tylko muszę latać do falownika. Piszą coś, że mój router nie obsługuje 5g i lipa. Czy u Was jest podobnie?
> 
> Ewentualnie jakiej innej aplikacji mozna użyć zamiennie zamiast solarmana smarta?
> 
> Dobrej niedzieli!


Jest też chyba inna applikacja - Solarman. U mnie działa.Zawsze możesz też sprawdzić przez www
Ale jak jest jakiś problem przez www, to zmiana aplikacji pewnie nie pomoże.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Dziś pierwsze testowe odpalenie mojej instalacji *3,95kWp(na ekierkach 35stopni kierunek na południe)+FoxESS T4(3 fazy)+10*JKM395M-6RL3-V* -słonecznie,bezwietrznie, temperatura minus 3 stopnie w cieniu od północy(na słońcu na tyle ciepło, że panele solarne grzeją wodę do ponad 50stopni), lubelszczyzna, moment idealnego słońca w zenicie. 
*Moc uzyskiwana:*  z paneli do falownika 2,563kW, z falownika dalej 2,47kW(tyle wskazał falownik na wyświetlaczu i w apce), napięcie  paneli 394,3V i 6,5A, wysył na poszczególne fazy 3,3-3,4A przy napięciu na fazach 238,9-244,2V. czyli uzyskałem ponad 62% mocy nominalnej więc chyba nieźle(styczeń)-patrzyłem na pvmonitor dla instalacji z okolicy i podawane moce nie przekraczały w tym czasie 63procent mocy zainstalowanej.

Zważywszy, że panele mają wedle not katalogowych jeszcze mozliwość "rozwinięcia skrzydeł" przy lepszych warunkach powinno być sporo lepiej.


 Firma miała dziś wysłać papiery do ZE więc czekam jak na szpilkach na możliwość zrobienia POWER ON na falowniku na stałe.

----------


## animuss

A czemu wybieracie panele czarniawe,  full black, przecież powodują niepotrzebne straty.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Jeśli mnie pytasz to nie są to fullblack tylko "czarna ramka" z jasnymi busbarami, miejsca między elementami i laminatem między panelami są białe/srebrne, a wziąłem je tylko z tego powodu, że dogadana dopłata  do 395 była minimalna- krakowskim targiem uznaliśmy, że obu stronom pasuje(firma miała resztke 10 paneli 395 choć umawiałem 10*375 więc aby szybciej ogarnąć  dodała w cenie falownik  mocniejszy FoxESS T4, któy mieli na stanie zamiast T3) do tego zrobili bez marudzenia dłuższe przyłącze niż wstępnie omawiane(wkopane). U mnie kolor paneli nie ma znaczenia, bo są na czerwonym dachu garażu tyłem do ulicy.

U mnie panele stoją na ekierkach 35stopni(dach ma spadek na wschód więc aby skierować je na południe ekierki były niezbędne) więc mają chłodzenie, a jedynie ramki są czarne więc bez znaczenia.

Full black biorą esteci- ludzie mający dachy mocno ciemne jeżeli nie chcą aby panele były nadwyraz widoczne na tle dachu.

----------


## gpel

> A czemu wybieracie panele czarniawe,  full black, przecież powodują niepotrzebne straty.


Faktycznie tak jest? I dlaczego?

----------


## fotohobby

> A czemu wybieracie panele czarniawe,  full black, przecież powodują niepotrzebne straty.


Ty znowu z tym ?
Wiesz już konkretnie o ile rosną straty ?

----------


## Pytajnick

> Hej Hej!
> 
> Mam zapytanie odnośnie aplikacji solarman smart - mam falownik sofar i od ostatniej aktualizacji aplikacji solarman nie mam dostępu do podglądu tylko muszę latać do falownika. Piszą coś, że mój router nie obsługuje 5g i lipa. Czy u Was jest podobnie?
> 
> Ewentualnie jakiej innej aplikacji mozna użyć zamiennie zamiast solarmana smarta?
> 
> Dobrej niedzieli!


Ja 3 dni temu pobierałem apkę solarman i było info, że na 5G nie chodzi. Przełączyłem router na 2,4G i działa.

----------


## Wekto

> Ty znowu z tym ?
> Wiesz już konkretnie o ile rosną straty ?


Większa absorbcja podczerwieni przemnożona przez katalogowy współczynnik temperaturowy? Odpowiedź na to "ile dokładnie" jest pewnie tego samego rodzaju co odpowiedź na to ile dokładnie spada wydajność w jednostce czasu. Nie sądzę aby ktokolwiek z obecnych tutaj robił laboratoryjne badania swojej instalacji.

----------


## fotohobby

No więc właśnie.
Jeśli to wartość odpowiadająca trzeciemu miejscu po przecinku, to po co podnosić temat ?

----------


## animuss

> Faktycznie tak jest? I dlaczego?


A porównaj sobie tan sam panel w obu wersjach..

----------


## fotohobby

> A porównaj sobie tan sam panel w obu wersjach..


Nooo... Czarny ładniejszy jest  :smile: 
Czekam, aż to zrobisz, bo cały czas piszesz o zwiększonych stratach, ale nic o ich wielkości

----------


## animuss

> Nooo... Czarny ładniejszy jest 
> Czekam, aż to zrobisz, bo cały czas piszesz o zwiększonych stratach, ale nic o ich wielkości


A jak nie napiszę to sam nie dojdziesz w czym rzecz?   :cool:

----------


## fotohobby

Nie, napisz skoro rzuciłeś taki temat

----------


## d7d

> A porównaj sobie tan sam panel w obu wersjach..


Porównałem *Q.Cells* 
*Q.PEAK DUO ML-G9 385W* z 
*Q.PEAK DUO BLK ML-G9 385W*
Mają te same moce STC i NMOT, te same efektywności >20,3%, te same temperaturowe współczynniki prądu, mocy i napięcia.
Model *BLK* - o ile wyższą będą miały temperaturę w czasie pracy niż zwykłe ?

----------


## animuss

Musisz spojrzeć na te karty w całości a nie skupiać się wybiórczo.
To nie jest ten sam panel.

----------


## d7d

> Musisz spojrzeć na te karty w całości a nie skupiać się wybiórczo.
> To nie jest ten sam panel.


Pewnie że nie jest ten sam panel.
Panel w wersji FULL BLACK nigdy nie będzie panelem w wersji nie FULL BLACK.
Masz jakiś przykład paneli które są te same i jedne są w wersji "nie full black" a drugie w wersji "full black" ?

*Na co mam zwrócić szczególną uwagę "w całości" w kartach katalogowych by właściwie je porównać?
Podaj konkrety !!*

----------


## animuss

Poszukaj na tych kartach najmocniejszych paneli z całego typoszeregu  i je porównaj.

Żeby skompensować słabszą wydajność paneli ful black wynikającą z ich budowy., montuje się  ogniwa trochę wyższej klasy ale i tak mają  5W w plecy. 

Jak ktoś nie ma ograniczeń na dachu to tego nie zauważy, kupi trochę większe o tej samej mocy, sprawności itd..

Dodam, że da się wyprodukować, tej samej mocy, w tym samym rozmiarze, ale cena jeszcze bardziej zaboli.

----------


## d7d

> Poszukaj na tych kartach najmocniejszych paneli z całego typoszeregu i je porównaj.


Jest typoszereg BALCK i FULL BLACK.
I porównałem najmocniejsze w tych typoszergach.
Mają takie same wymiary i tatka sama moc. Minimalnie różnią sie napięciem i prądem.
Moc STC dla klienta jest ta sama.
W czym więc jest problem dla klienta? Płaci trochę więcej za FULL BLACK ale efektywnie dostają taką sama moc.

----------


## animuss

> W czym więc jest problem dla klienta? Płaci trochę więcej za FULL BLACK ale efektywnie dostają taką sama moc.


No nie do końca tak, czarne zajmują większą powierzchnię na dachu  są mniej efektywne.

Q.PEAK DUO ML-G9 370-*390*W
Q.PEAK DUO BLK ML-G9  365-*385*W

Jak zechcesz ful black *390W* to już są szersze albo dłuższe.

Szukałem jak upchnąć 10kWp na dachu i na czarniawych tak wyszło, tracę 24panele x 5W
Jak dodasz do tego jeszcze straty, w pierwszym roku działania instalacji, na przewodach, falowniku, itd..

----------


## fotohobby

Ale to dotyczy tylko najmocniejszych modułów w typoszeregu.
 Nie wszyscy muszą "upychać" na dachu 10kWp, tylko spokojnie im się tyle mieści.
Wiec takie ogólne pisanie: 



> A czemu wybieracie panele czarniawe, full black, przecież powodują niepotrzebne straty.


Jest trochę bez sensu, bo jednak w większości przypadków da się zrobić dokładnie taką samą instalację (różniącą się tylko dopłatą do BLK)

----------


## Dolce1313

Mam do Was pytanie. Rozważam montaż paneli na elewacji budynku. 
Mam w tym temacie kilka pytań:
1) Czy jeśli budynek jest docieplony styropianem to można panele po prostu zamontować na stelażu w odległości załóżmy 5cm od takiej elewacji czy też warto na elewację nałożyć jakąś dodatkową warstwę izolacji "przeciwpożarowej"? Jeśli tak to jaki materiał mógłby być użyty w takim celu? Nie jestem pewny czy nie ma nawet takiego zalecenia.
2) Jakie panele należy stosować na taki montaż pionowy? Czy to mogą być "zwykłe" panele, takie jak montuje się na dach?
3) Jeśli ktoś ma doświadczenia z tego typu montażem i mógłby podesłać link do systemu stelaża, który montuje się na dachu to będę wdzięczny.
4) O czym jeszcze warto wiedzieć w przypadku tego typu montażu (chodzi mi o sprawy związane z mocowaniem konstrukcji, odpowiednimi uchwytami itp).

----------


## animuss

> Ale to dotyczy tylko najmocniejszych modułów w typoszeregu.


Właśnie nie, wszystkie panele ful black mają zaniżoną  moc o 5W w całym typoszeregu.
370,375,380,385,390W
 365,370,375,380,385W black 



> Jest trochę bez sensu, bo jednak w większości przypadków da się zrobić dokładnie taką samą instalację (różniącą się tylko dopłatą do BLK)


Da się zrobić nawet mniejszą instalację z paneli jeszcze większej sprawności np. LG, ale fakt jest faktem.

----------


## fotohobby

> Właśnie nie, wszystkie panele ful black mają zaniżoną  moc o 5W w całym typoszeregu.
> 370,375,380,385,390W
>  365,370,375,380,385W black 
> .


Właśnie o tym piszę. Brak TYLKO najmocniejszej wersji. Na tych modułach zrobisz w FullBlack każdą instalację, za wyjątkiem  390W

chcesz np 20x380W ?
Proszę bardzo - masz wybór, zwykłe lub FB, różnica tylko w cenie.

----------


## animuss

> Właśnie o tym piszę. Brak TYLKO najmocniejszej wersji. Na tych modułach zrobisz w FullBlack każdą instalację, za wyjątkiem  390W
> chcesz np 20x380W ?
> Proszę bardzo - masz wybór, zwykłe lub FB, różnica tylko w cenie.


Ale to są inne panele, FullBlack-ki są o 5W słabsze,  ze względu na znormalizowanie  wyrobów pod względem wymiarów, producent to ukrył, tego nie widać, dopiero jak się bardziej zagłębić w temat można to zauważyć.

----------


## d7d

W przypadku Q.Cells tak jest - full black ma o 5 Wp niższą moc wg STC.
Ale czy z tego wynika że FULL BLACH 385Wp wyprodukuje mniej energii niż zwykły moduł 385Wp ?
O tym jest mowa w tej dyskusji...

PS Wymiary tych modułów są dokładnie takie same.
Tak, to są inne moduły - jedne są zwykłe a drugie są full black.

----------


## animuss

> W przypadku Q.Cells tak jest - full black ma o 5 Wp niższą moc wg STC.
> .


Ja to zauważyłem przy dopasowywaniu paneli z firmy Jinko Solar więc to jest pewnie tak wszędzie.



> Ale czy z tego wynika że FULL BLACH 385Wp wyprodukuje mniej energii niż zwykły moduł 385Wp ?.


Trudno powiedzieć jakie są różnice, na pewno są, większość informacji piszą firmy związane z fotowoltaiką więc mogą być mało rzetelne.

Ja się bardziej skupiłem na ograniczeniach przestrzeni, czyli na sprawności paneli do zajmowanej powierzchni, tu gra dużą rolę cena, opłacalność inwestycji.

----------


## d7d

OK.
Te dwa typoszeregi Q.Cells jednak mają te same wymiary.
W "internecie" piszą o niższej sprawności lub produkcji full black'ów ale nie ma na to żadnych badań ani dowodów.

----------


## animuss

> OK.
> Te dwa typoszeregi Q.Cells jednak *mają te same wymiary*..


To powinno być zastanawiające, ta sama rama a moc się zmienia, nawet porównując jeden obojętnie jaki typoszereg.
Nasuwa się  pytanko, czy w tych słabszych jest  więcej pustych przestrzeni, a te z największą mocą w typoszeregu już mają wypełnione do maksimum i trzeba zwiększyć powierzchnię zabudowy.
I jeszcze jedna kwestia wypelnienia-upakowania ich w ramie, jak ciaśniej to grzeją się bardziej, logicznie tak powinno być.
Teraz, dobierając  ful bleck-a  by "dogonił" mocą zwykły panel, trzeba "przeskoczyć" o jedną pozycję w typoszeregu, czyli jeden od drugiego troszkę gęściej upchany.

----------


## sobstan

Wie ktoś gdzie mogę dostać 2 panele Bruk bet 310W?

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale to są inne panele, FullBlack-ki są o 5W słabsze,  ze względu na znormalizowanie  wyrobów pod względem wymiarów, producent to ukrył, tego nie widać, dopiero jak się bardziej zagłębić w temat można to zauważyć.


Jakie znów inne panele, czym różni się ten 360w FullBlack od "zwykłego" 360W?

Jest droższy - fakt. Ale,Ty piszesz, o jakiś "stratach" i ja się chcę dowiedzieć, jakie to  straty.

----------


## d7d

> To powinno być zastanawiające, ta sama rama a moc się zmienia, nawet porównując jeden obojętnie jaki typoszereg.
> Nasuwa się  pytanko, czy w tych słabszych jest  więcej pustych przestrzeni, a te z największą mocą w typoszeregu już mają wypełnione do maksimum i trzeba zwiększyć powierzchnię zabudowy.
> I jeszcze jedna kwestia wypelnienia-upakowania ich w ramie, jak ciaśniej to grzeją się bardziej, logicznie tak powinno być.
> Teraz, dobierając  ful bleck-a  by "dogonił" mocą zwykły panel, trzeba "przeskoczyć" o jedną pozycję w typoszeregu, czyli jeden od drugiego troszkę gęściej upchany.


Nie masz racji.
Te mocniejsze maja większą sprawność i tylko tyle.
Nie są upakowane ciaśniej i z tego powodu nie grzeją się bardziej...   :smile:

----------


## animuss

> Jakie znów inne panele, czym różni się ten 360w FullBlack od "zwykłego" 360W?
> .


Ja temat wyczerpałem, jak coś więcej gdzieś się dowiem to napiszę.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja temat wyczerpałem, jak coś więcej gdzieś się dowiem to napiszę.


OK. Chodzi o sytuację 
"Kupuje moduły 360W FullBlack, zamiast zwykłych 360W. Płacę więcej, bo FB są droższe (to ich wada). Czy oprócz tego mają jeszcze jakieś wady ?"

----------


## animuss

> OK. Chodzi o sytuację 
> "Kupuje moduły 360W FullBlack, zamiast zwykłych 360W. Płacę więcej, bo FB są droższe (to ich wada). Czy oprócz tego mają jeszcze jakieś wady ?"


Gdybyś zastanawiał się nad  zakupem czarnego lub białego  BMW, to przyznałbym że to to samo auto. :big grin:

----------


## tom.pk

> OK. Chodzi o sytuację 
> "Kupuje moduły 360W FullBlack, zamiast zwykłych 360W. Płacę więcej, bo FB są droższe (to ich wada). Czy oprócz tego mają jeszcze jakieś wady ?"


Pewnie trochę bardziej się nagrzewają.

----------


## fotohobby

> Gdybyś zastanawiał się nad  zakupem czarnego lub białego  BMW, to przyznałbym że to to samo auto.


Póki co to samo sądzę o modułach - chyba, że znajdziesz badania, które zmienią moją ocenę

----------


## fotohobby

> Pewnie trochę bardziej się nagrzewają.


Nie neguję. Tylko chciałbym wiedzieć, jaki to ma wpływ na uzysk. Jak już pisałem - różnica trzeciego miejsca po przecinku mnie nie interesuje

----------


## animuss

> Póki co to samo sądzę o modułach - chyba, że znajdziesz badania, które zmienią moją ocenę


Ja wiem, że są o 5W słabsze.   :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja wiem, że są o 5W słabsze.


360W FB jest słabsza od zwykłej 360W ?
Brawo...

----------


## Wekto

> 360W FB jest słabsza od zwykłej 360W ?
> Brawo...


Sam przyznałeś, że tak jest  :smile: . Tylko nie wiemy o ile dokładnie bo nikt z nas nie ma badań na ten temat

----------


## autorus

Panowie longi 450, gdzie obecnie kupić za sensowną cenę z dostawą?  Widzę cenę 824zł w jednym ze sklepów ale nie potwierdzone czy dadzą rade zrealizować. Potrzebuje 11szt

----------


## Wekto

707 zł netto u oficjalnego dystrybutora. To informacyjnie bo nie prowadzi detalu.

----------


## autorus

Dzięki za info, to jeszcze jedno pytanko. 
W longi jedne panele maja LR4-72HPH a drugie   LR4-72HIH? Mam się tym martwić?   :cool:

----------


## d7d

> Sam przyznałeś, że tak jest . Tylko nie wiemy o ile dokładnie bo nikt z nas nie ma badań na ten temat


_"Nie mamy badań nie wiemy ile ale wiemy że jest słabsza."_  :big grin: 
Może jest słabsza o +1 W a równie dobrze może być słabsza o -1W.

Moduł FULL BLACK 380Wp STC nie jest słabszy od zwykłego modułu 380Wp STC.
Ma taką sama moc.

----------


## animuss

> 360W FB jest słabsza od zwykłej 360W ?
> Brawo...

----------


## animuss

> Moduł FULL BLACK 380Wp STC nie jest słabszy od zwykłego modułu 380Wp STC.
> Ma taką sama moc.




To są dwa identyczne panele jeden  ful black, drugi  zwykły, ful black nawet ma  większą powierzchnię i jeszcze nie nadąża za zwykłym panelem ze sprawnością..

----------


## fotohobby

> Sam przyznałeś, że tak jest . Tylko nie wiemy o ile dokładnie bo nikt z nas nie ma badań na ten temat


Dlatego zastanawiam się, czy jest sens podnosić temat, skoro najprawdopodobniej różnice są niestotne (może nawet trudne do zmierzenia, skoro jeden moduł może się różnić względem drugiego do 5%)

----------


## animuss

> Dlatego zastanawiam się, czy jest sens podnosić temat, skoro najprawdopodobniej różnice są niestotne (może nawet trudne do zmierzenia, skoro jeden moduł może się różnić względem drugiego do 5%)


Tak z ciekawości nie jesteś czasem posiadaczem ful Bleck-ów?

----------


## fotohobby

> 


Brawo. 
Tylko to są stare moduły, w obecnie oferowanych Neon H wymiary są takie same, dla wspólnych w linii modeli 380W
Owszem, w wersji bez FB występują nawet w mocy 390W, ale to już wybów użytkownika -  nie każry jest ograniczony wielkością dachu, więc albo robi instalację 25*390 (9775W), albo 26*380 FB (9880W).
Droższą, ale mocniejszą i ładniejszą  :smile: 

A teraz spojrzyj na linkowane tu moduły q-cells, gdzie tez kilka modeli o tej samej mocy ma te same wymiary

----------


## fotohobby

> Tak z ciekawości nie jesteś czasem posiadaczem ful Bleck-ów?


Tak i czekam, żeby ktoś mi wreszcie napisał, ile na nich tracę.
Na razie straciłem 14x15zł = 21zł, bo o tyle była droższa instalacja na nich.
Wymiary Longi 305 FB i zwykłych były TAKIE SAME

----------


## d7d

> To są dwa identyczne panele jeden  ful black, drugi  zwykły, ful black nawet ma  większą powierzchnię i jeszcze nie nadąża za zwykłym panelem ze sprawnością..


To nie są dwa identyczne panele.

----------


## Dolce1313

Panowie poradzicie mi jakie panele i jeśli macie doświadczenia to również stelaż dobrać na elewację?
Chciałbym skalkulować czy mi się to opłaci wykonać. Zastanawiam się nad założeniem 8 paneli o mocy ok 450Wp.
Mam do wykorzystania ścianę szeroką na 4,4m, wysokość nawet więcej.
Będę wdzięczny za podpowiedzi i ewentualne doświadczenia w tego typu montażu paneli.

----------


## animuss

> Brawo. 
> Tylko to są stare moduły, w obecnie oferowanych Neon H wymiary są takie same, dla wspólnych w linii modeli 380W
> Owszem, w wersji bez FB występują nawet w mocy 390W, ale to już wybów użytkownika -  nie każry jest ograniczony wielkością dachu, więc albo robi instalację 25*390 (9775W), albo 26*380 FB (9880W).
> Droższą, ale mocniejszą i ładniejszą 
> 
> A teraz spojrzyj na linkowane tu moduły q-cells, gdzie tez kilka modeli o tej samej mocy ma te same wymiary


A nie zastanawia cię,, że są takie rozbieżności,  albo mogą być ukrywane, zaokrąglane jak wymiary paneli?




> Chyba nacisnąłeś na drażliwy punkt.


Sam bym się też denerwował, zapłaciłem  21zł drożej i lipa.  :big grin: 



> To nie są dwa identyczne panele.


To jaki?

----------


## fotohobby

> A nie zastanawia cię,, że są takie rozbieżności,  albo mogą być ukrywane, zaokrąglane jak wymiary paneli?


Ale co jest zaokrąglane, co jest "ukrywane" ? Wymiary są "zaokrąglane" 
To jakaś teoria spiskowa ?

Ja nie widzę żadnych "rozbieżności" - ot seria FB nie ma najmocniejszego modelu.
No trudno, jeśli ktoś MUSI mieć najmocniejszy to nie będzie miał FB.
Mnie interesuje sytuacja, jaka była w moim przypadku - instalacja na Longi 305 Wp
Do wyboru FB, lub zwykłe. 
Te same wymiary, te same dane dla STC, jedynie różnica w cenie, którą zaakceptowałem.
Czym W CHWILI OBECNEJ różnią się uzyski, od sytuacji, gdybym zdecydował się oszczędzić te 210zł i wybrał zwykłe moduły ?





> Sam bym się też denerwował, zapłaciłem  21zł drożej i lipa.


Po pierwsze - 210zł.
0,012% wartości instalacji. To moja strata. Coś jeszcze ?
Po drugie - to mnie nie denerwuje

Po trzecie i najważniejsze - jaka "lipa" ? 
Cały czas czekam, abyś mi to wyjaśnił.

----------


## d7d

> A nie zastanawia cię,, że są takie rozbieżności,  albo mogą być ukrywane, zaokrąglane jak wymiary paneli?
> 
> 
> Sam bym się też denerwował, zapłaciłem  21zł drożej i lipa. 
> 
> To jaki?


ad. 1 Wietrzysz kolejny spisek  :smile: 
ad. 2 Chętnie bym dopłacił 100 PLN by posiadać FULL BLACK;
ad. 3 Jesteś jak dziecko które nie potrafi przeczytać
Moce STC są takie same ale Efficiency są różne 18,4% vs. 19,2% i 18,7% vs. 19,5%.
Współczynniki temperaturowe też są różne.
Wymiary są różne 1686x1016x40mm vs. 1640x1000x40mm.
I co najważniejsze to są różne ogniwa 161,7x161,7mm vs. 156,75x156,75mm.
Standard M4 i M2. Poczytaj  :smile: 

Jedyne wspólne to producent LG i część nazwy.

Jest taki blog ale nie podaje żadnych konkretów.
https://www.solarquotes.com.au/blog/...ls-efficiency/

I przeczytaj komentarz poniżej



> _Mark Stevens says
> June 6, 2019 at 1:13 am
> 
> I just came across this article…
> 
> The panel wattage and module efficiency you see on a datasheet is measured under Standard (Flash) Test Conditions (25 degree cell temp). Obviously a flash of light doesn’t give the cells or panel enough time to be affected by heat.
> 
> The difference in wattage between the two SunPower models has nothing to do with the colour of the backsheet.
> 
> ...

----------


## stos

.

----------


## animuss

> ad. 1 Wietrzysz kolejny spisek 
> ad. 2 Chętnie bym dopłacił 100 PLN by posiadać FULL BLACK;
> . Poczytaj 
> 
> Jedyne wspólne to producent LG i część nazwy.
> 
> Jest taki blog ale nie podaje żadnych konkretów.
> https://www.solarquotes.com.au/blog/...ls-efficiency/
> 
> I przeczytaj komentarz poniżej


Przeczytałem fajne opracowanie.

Wiem, jak to się odbywa, kryształy są cięte na plastry i sortowane
 według mocy.na kilka rodzajów tu akurat 5 w danym typoszeregu. 
Następnie są składane w całość w jednej ramie  z takiej samej mocy plastrów.

Teraz  najważniejsze, kryształy a z nich te pocięte plastry
mają różne kolory, ciemne są słabsze od jasnych, ale nieznacznie, układając
 w ramie o tych samych wymiarach np, 120 szt tych plastrów przy  jasnych
zawsze jest panel trochę mocniejszy, przesunięcie jest o kilka Wat, o  5W.

A to, że są słabsze, można tylko zauważyć na końcu każdego typoszeregu, gdyż żeby
jeszcze zwiększyć moc ciemnego panelu o te 5W trzeba dołożyć jeszcze kilka plastrów. 
Niestety one nie mieszczą się już w ramie, więc zwiększa się powierzchnię, ale używa
słabszych plastrów, żeby dopasować moc panelu FV i wypełnić przestrzeń. 

Jak wybierasz ful blecka to tego nie widać i dlatego dwa panele 380 W czarny i zwykły
mają inne kryształy, mocowo te ciemniejsze muszą mieć mocniejsze, żeby dogonić ten jaśniejszy panel FV przesuwasz się w typoszeregu o jeden rząd.

Dwa panele czarny i normalny nie są takie same, składają się z innych moczowo plastrów.

Dlatego producent jest w stanie wyprodukować Ful Blecka o podobnych parametrach.

*Jednak najmocniejsze panele FV, o największej sprawności, nawet w każdym typoszeregu muszą składać się z jasnych plastrów.*

----------


## Wekto

> Moduł FULL BLACK 380Wp STC nie jest słabszy od zwykłego modułu 380Wp STC.
> Ma taką sama moc.


W każdych warunkach? Bo przecież o tym tutaj piszemy. 

PS. Nie było mowy o STC/NOCT.

----------


## Wekto

> Dzięki za info, to jeszcze jedno pytanko. 
> W longi jedne panele maja LR4-72HPH a drugie   LR4-72HIH? Mam się tym martwić?


Nie montujemy Longi i nie przyglądałem się różnicom. W oficjalnym kanale dystrybucji aktualnie dostępne są tylko HPH (nawet Longi na swojej stronie pokazuje tylko HPH).

----------


## animuss

> Nie montujemy Longi i nie przyglądałem się różnicom. W oficjalnym kanale dystrybucji aktualnie dostępne są tylko HPH (nawet Longi na swojej stronie pokazuje tylko HPH).


Jak się interesowałem wyborem-doborem  paneli, na Elektrodzie ktoś pisał, że to te same panele, a gdzieś indziej czytałem że mają pogrubioną ramkę, może to jest różnica.

----------


## animuss

Teraz może o tych plastrach, z których, z pewnej ilości,  zbudowany jest każdy panel FV.

Plastry są połączone ze sobą busbar-ami, cieniutkimi drucikami z metalu, których zadaniem jest przewodzenie prądu.

Ułożenie plastrów akurat mnie interesuje, zwłaszcza przy zmianie polaryzacji panelu pion/poziom.    

Gdy plastry leżą tak to nie widzę problemu.



Ale często wygląda to inaczej.



I teraz patrząc na ten dolny obrazek, rodzi się pytanie, czy zmiana polaryzacji kilku paneli w jednym stringu nie zmniejszy uzysku, zmienia się przecież  kąt  ich ułożenia na dachu, co ciekawe  na wierzchu całego panelu tego  nie widać, trzeba znać jego budowę.
Przy montażu poziomym też może być odwrócony panel i wtedy jeszcze bardziej zmienia się kąt
padania promieni słonecznych w stosunku do innych paneli, tego monter nie zauważy gołym okiem montując pod tym samym kątem oba  panele.

----------


## autorus

Pytanie teoretyczne:

Jaki są minusy zbyt dużego falownika?

 Czy lepie założyć jeden duży czy 2 małe falowniki?

Czy max moc falownika montowanego nie może przekroczyć mocy przyłączeniowej?

----------


## animuss

> Pytanie teoretyczne:
> 
> Jaki są minusy zbyt dużego falownika?
> 
> Czy max moc falownika montowanego nie może przekroczyć mocy przyłączeniowej?


To nie jest takie aż proste. 

Falownik wieszaj jaki chcesz, czym większy tym większa strata, o 10-15% mniejszy przeważnie wyciska najwięcej energii z paneli.
Jak panele na gruncie* bifacial* to wtedy większy. 
Do mocy przyłączeniowej
liczy się  moc nominalna modułów PV (wyrażona w [Wp] 
https://www.ure.gov.pl/download/9/80...janr442016.pdf



> Czy lepie założyć jeden duży czy 2 małe falowniki?


Tu jest trudniej zależy w jakim kierunku podążasz.

----------


## d7d

> W każdych warunkach? Bo przecież o tym tutaj piszemy. 
> 
> PS. Nie było mowy o STC/NOCT.


Badałeś sprawność lub moc w jakiś warunkach testowych które potrafisz dokładnie zdefiniować i dać powtarzalne wyniki?
Może badałeś "w każdych warunkach bo o tym tutaj piszemy" ?
Wątpię.

Siedzisz w tych tematach to może Ty wiesz czym różni się budowa zwykłego modułu od modułu FULL BLACK ?

----------


## Wekto

> Badałeś sprawność lub moc w jakiś warunkach testowych które potrafisz dokładnie zdefiniować i dać powtarzalne wyniki?
> Może badałeś "w każdych warunkach bo o tym tutaj piszemy" ?
> Wątpię.


Pytasz choć już padła wcześniej odpowiedź.

----------


## Wekto

> Tak i czekam, żeby ktoś mi wreszcie napisał, ile na nich tracę.


0,5%
Choć to artykuł a nie poparta wyliczeniami praca naukowa to mamy jakiś punkt zaczepienia




> All-black modules have a more aesthetically pleasing look but lose the benefit of reflection and light trapping, resulting in a lower photocurrent — up to 3% less than a white-backsheet module. Three percent less current means about 0.5% lower absolute efficiency.


żródło

----------


## d7d

> 0,5%
> Choć to artykuł a nie poparta wyliczeniami praca naukowa to mamy jakiś punkt zaczepienia
> 
> 
> 
> żródło


Tak, to jest tylko opinia nie poparta badaniami.
Strata roczna wynosi 0,5% czy chwilowa strata w warunkach pełnego nasłonecznienia i dodatkowego nagrzania modułu FULL BLACK?

Jeżeli roczna to np. z instalacji 600kWp FULL BLACK wyprodukuje 30 kWh rocznie mniej.
Jeżeli chwilowa to pewnie 5 kWh rocznie mniej 
 :big grin:

----------


## gpel

> Żadna konstruktywna wypowiedź nie jest denerwująca.
> Ja też tak miałem. Też byłem cały czas zalogowany.
> Jednak gdy Murator zaczął stosować "cloud" wszytko się u mnie wyłączyło.
> Teraz gdy chcę się normalnie zalogować z FireFoxa, forum dziękuje mi za zalogowanie i po przekierowaniu na forum okazuje się że nie jestem zalogowany.
> Jedyna metoda to otwieranie okna "private browsing" i wtedy logowanie się udaje.
> Wybieranie opcji "keep me logged in" nie działa w "private browsing".
> Okno RODO otwiera mi się przed każdym logowaniem.
> Czy sugerujesz kasowanie ciasteczek forum muratora przed każdym logowaniem?
> Przecież one się natychmiast znowu zapiszą po zalogowaniu.


To chyba nie jest tematem rozmowy? Załóżcie sobie nowy temat w innym dziale  :no:

----------


## finlandia

> To chyba nie jest tematem rozmowy? Załóżcie sobie nowy temat w innym dziale


Posty zaśmiecające ten wątek przeniosłem do oddzielnego tematu:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...m-a-ciasteczka

----------


## stos

.

----------


## finlandia

> Trzeba było od razu wywalić do śmieci.
> Taki macie (Redakcja forum) stosunek do tego problemu.


Kultura nakazuje nie śmiecić. W wszyscy tu daliście się ponieść emocjom. Zacytowany przeze mnie komentarz najlepiej pokazuje, co myślą o Waszych dyskusjach normalni użytkownicy.

----------


## animuss

> Kultura nakazuje nie śmiecić. W wszyscy tu daliście się ponieść emocjom. Zacytowany przeze mnie komentarz najlepiej pokazuje, co myślą o Waszych dyskusjach normalni użytkownicy.


Chciałem chłopakowi pomóc, ale posypuję głowę popiołem.  :wink:

----------


## finlandia

Twoje odpowiedzi - mimo iż nie w temacie wątku - były rzeczowe (m.in. z ich powodu zdecydowałem się na wydzielenie wątku a nie całkowitą kasację). Pozostałych kolegów trochę za mocno poniosło. 
Ps. Te ostatnie kilka postów także stąd zniknie.

----------


## Dolce1313

Szukam paneli w dobrej cenie. Chcę kupić coś w "okolicach" 400Wp, lepiej więcej niż mniej.
Będę wdzięczny za ewentualne linki do sklepów/sprzedawców. 
Ze względu na koszt przesyłki najlepiej byłoby mi kupić na terenie podkarpacia, gdzie mogę sam odebrać. Ostatnio kupowałem w firmie Grudnik, mają oddział w Rzeszowie. Może jednak da się znaleźć jakąś tańszą a sensowną ofertę.

----------


## animuss

> Twoje odpowiedzi - mimo iż nie w temacie wątku - były rzeczowe (m.in. z ich powodu zdecydowałem się na wydzielenie wątku a nie całkowitą kasację). Pozostałych kolegów trochę za mocno poniosło. 
> Ps. Te ostatnie kilka postów także stąd zniknie.


Ok, może komuś się przyda.

----------


## d7d

@Dolce1313
Nie podałeś jaka cena jest dobra 
Koszt przesyłki to np. 350 zł za 20 paneli czyli 17,50 zł za sztukę.
To chyba nie powala kosztowo instalacji PV?

----------


## animuss

> @Dolce1313
> Nie podałeś jaka cena jest dobra 
> Koszt przesyłki to np. 350 zł za 20 paneli czyli 17,50 zł za sztukę.
> To chyba nie powala kosztowo instalacji PV?


.



> Zastanawiam się nad założeniem 8 paneli o mocy ok 450Wp.


3,6kWp
Male instalacje wychodzą drogo za 1 kWp.
https://allegro.pl/oferta/zestaw-fot...ik-11695524255
Ten prawie kompletny.
https://www.olx.pl/d/oferta/zestaw-f...tml#b4b54ea596

----------


## Dolce1313

Potrzebuję jedynie 8 paneli. Jeśli cena z przesyłką będzie dobra to mogę kupić i w gdańsku. Problem w tym, że tak naprawdę nie będę mógł sprawdzić ich stanu dopóki się nie rozpakuje paczki i nie przetestuje każdego z osobna. Nie chodzi mi tutaj jedynie o jakieś typowo widoczne uszkodzenia mechaniczne bo te można pobieżnie ocenić przy kurierze. Dlatego wolałbym kupić na miejscu.

----------


## d7d

Widoczne uszkodzenia można wyłapać ale "testowanie" ?
Co masz na myśli?

----------


## Dolce1313

Chodzi o to, czy daje taką moc jak powinien, czy coś z elektroniki nie jest nie jest uszkodzone, przerwane. To mam na myśli. 
Zwrot takiego panela gdzieś tam w Polskę to zawsze problematyczna sprawa, szczególnie, gdy się zamawia taką niewielką ilość.
Dochodzę do wniosku, że pozostanę przy Grudniku. Osoba, z którą mam tam kontakt jest ok więc nie ma co szukać kwadratowych jaj bo pewnie specjalnie taniej dla indywidualnej osoby gdzie indziej nie będzie.
Dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## d7d

Zastanawiam się jak możesz jako amator sprawdzić moduł - elektronikę i moc.

----------


## Dolce1313

> Szukam paneli w dobrej cenie. Chcę kupić coś w "okolicach" 400Wp, lepiej więcej niż mniej.
> Będę wdzięczny za ewentualne linki do sklepów/sprzedawców. 
> Ze względu na koszt przesyłki najlepiej byłoby mi kupić na terenie podkarpacia, gdzie mogę sam odebrać. Ostatnio kupowałem w firmie Grudnik, mają oddział w Rzeszowie. Może jednak da się znaleźć jakąś tańszą a sensowną ofertę.





> @Dolce1313
> Nie podałeś jaka cena jest dobra 
> Koszt przesyłki to np. 350 zł za 20 paneli czyli 17,50 zł za sztukę.
> To chyba nie powala kosztowo instalacji PV?





> Widoczne uszkodzenia można wyłapać ale "testowanie" ?
> Co masz na myśli?





> Zastanawiam się jak możesz jako amator sprawdzić moduł - elektronikę i moc.


Pomogę Ci. 
Zamiast odpowiedzi na to trudne pytanie, które niewiele da - bo przecież po Twoich odpowiedziach widać jak na dłoni, że nie chodzi Ci o to, by komuś normalnie coś podpowiedzieć a jedynie "brylować" na forum (to znaczy chyba Tobie się wydaje, że to takie fajne) -  lepiej przeanalizuj swoje "porady" i pomyśl choć chwilkę, czy sam byś takie odpowiedzi chciał otrzymać? 
Moje pytanie było o to, czy ktoś coś wie na temat sensownych ofert sprzedaży paneli, najlepiej na podkarpaciu. Każdy kto ma trochę oleju w głowie zrozumie, że lepiej kupić kilka sztuk takiego "kruchego" towaru na miejscu niż wysyłkowo. I jeśli wie, gdzie jest tanio a sensownie to coś poleci. O to prosiłem. Nie chcę się wdawać w jałową dyskusję. Nie zauważyłeś, że kilka postów wcześniej właśnie taka była i moderator musiał interweniować? 
A jak sprawdzić? Prosto, multimetrem choćby zrobić podstawowy pomiar. Czy panel ma na wyjściu napięcie. Można nawet go obciążyć i porównać przy podobnym oświetleniu spadki napięć na poszczególnych panelach. To potrwa kilka minut a już coś wniesie i wiadomo czy warto tachać panel na dach czy reklamować w razie "w".

----------


## d7d

Może masz rację a ja patrzę na to ze swojego punktu widzenia.
Nie myślałem o tym żeby testować kupione moduły.
Zakładałem, że są pełnosprawne bo przeszły odpowiednią kontrolę .
Może miałem błędne założenia.

Twoje pierwsze pytanie to:



> Szukam paneli w dobrej cenie.


Później rozwijasz temat o koszt dostawy, wizualnej oceny i testowania elektrycznego.

Moje pytanie było bez podtekstów - autentycznie byłe ciekawy jak to zrobisz.
Nie zauważyłem aby montażyści testowali moduły przed ich montażem.
Dziękuję, pomogłeś mi  :smile:

----------


## Dolce1313

> Może masz rację a ja patrzę na to ze swojego punktu widzenia.
> Nie myślałem o tym żeby testować kupione moduły.
> Zakładałem, że są pełnosprawne bo przeszły odpowiednią kontrolę .
> Może miałem błędne założenia.


Obaj wiemy, że założenie jest jak najbardziej prawidłowe. Panele są na pewno są sprawdzane w Chinach przed wysyłką. 




> Moje pytanie było bez podtekstów - autentycznie byłe ciekawy jak to zrobisz.
> Nie zauważyłem aby montażyści testowali moduły przed ich montażem.


Pewnie nie sprawdzają. Czy to znaczy, że ja nie mogę?

Zamówiłem w zeszłym roku w Grudniku 3 panele z tzw "końcówki". Jeden zwróciłem. Powodem było właśnie niewłaściwe napięcie na wyjściu. Odbiegało od pozostałych o 5V przy takim samym oświetleniu. Fakt, to była końcówka ale zapłaciłem za te panele po normalnej cenie. Na szczęście nie było problemu ze zwrotem. Odwiozłem panel a pieniążki dostałem do rączki. 
Kto zagwarantuje, że podobna sytuacja się nie powtórzy ponownie?

Dużo mi pomogliście na forum i za to jestem wdzięczny bo poświęcacie swój własny czas, darmowo na edukację innych osób. Ja też czasem tym co wiem się dziele a przy okazji staram się unikać przytyków względem innych. 
No może czasem, jak ktoś pisze kompletne bzdury a do tego jest niereformowalny. Myślę, że moje zasadnicze pytanie w temacie zakupu paneli takie nie było.

----------


## animuss

Ktoś wie?

Jak sobie radzicie.
Z opaskami kablowymi trytytkami, plastikowe są na kilka lat.
Co jakiś czas zmieniać? 
Na gruncie da się, a na dachu to kupę roboty.

A stalowe nierdzewne mogą  uszkodzić przewody i przewodzą.
https://a.allegroimg.com/original/11...ETALOWE-TRYTKI
Rurki peszle też nie wytrzymają 20 lat, po kilku latach w rękach się rozlezą.
https://www.elektro.info.pl/media/ca...dsc-1652-1.jpg

----------


## Dolce1313

Odnośnie trytytek to mam dokładnie takie same spostrzeżenia jak i Ty. To się daje tylko dlatego, że jest tanio i szybko. I w sumie pewnie jest lepsze niż nic, oczywiście do czasu zestarzenia się tego materiału. Montaż kabli do profili stelażowych na trytytki przypomina mi robotę tzw. druciarzy, czyli fachmanów, którzy zakładają instalacje lpg w autach. 
W sumie może jakimś sensownym przykładem w jaki sposób powinno się prawidłowo mocować przewody byłoby właśnie porównanie do prowadzenia kabli w samochodzie. Oczywiście nie mam na myśli roboty "druciarzy" na trytytki tylko oryginalne mocowania stosowane jako np klipsy tworzywowe o średnicy danego przewodu, które są przytwierdzane do elementów karoserii czy silnika. Są to elementy pośrednie. Czasem takie uchwyt tworzą rodzaj "grzebienia" z kilkoma "oczkami" dla kabli więc można te przewody ładnie poukładać i równolegle prowadzić. Takie rozwiązanie  jest często stosowane dla prowadzenia np przewodów wn.   
Myślę, że akcesoria montażowe tego typu powinny być stosowane również w przypadku fotowoltaiki. Czyli nie zaciskanie trytytkami przewodów dc bezpośrednio na profilu tylko prowadzenie poprzez uchwyty w odpowiednich odległościach i miejscach. Same profile powinny mieć zresztą otwory do mocowania uchwytów kabli ale nie widziałem, żeby coś takiego było stosowane. To możnaby jednak rozwiązać poprzez zastosowanie uchwytów z możliwością przykręcania wkrętem do podłoża. Jeśli uchwyty były by wykonane z odpowiedniego materiału to pewnie by zdawało egzamin przez lata. Na przykład tego typu uchwyty można kupić dla peszli. 
A co do samych peszli to wydaje mi się, że już jest dobrze, dopóki pełnią choćby rolę polegającą na oddaleniu kabli od blachy dachowej. Peszel prędzej czy później się rozszczelni ale ważne, żeby przewody dc nie leżały na blasze. A jak się peszel rozszczelni to dostaje się do niego woda, potem to przymarza itd. Wiadomo jak to się kończy. Ważne jest też jak przewody zostaną poprowadzone na dachu. 
Cóż, nic wieczne nie jest.

----------


## Beskidziak

Są klipy do przewodów DC z nierdzewki........nie wiem czy o to Wam chodzi.
https://www.solarne.info/klips-uchwy...gaAtiMEALw_wcB

----------


## Dolce1313

Na przykład taki choćby dla umocowania przewodu do ramki panela. Na profil nie ma specjalnie tego jak założyć. Do profili można byłyby zastosować elementy z tworzywa typu POM lub teflon. 
Na przykład dwa tego typu, przykręcane wkrętem:
https://zapodaj.net/e0340210360df.jpg.html

Z drugiej strony, jeśli montuje się panel przy panelu to montaż takich elementów byłby nieco upierdliwy.
Chyba jednak trytytki wygrywają  :smile: 
Ewentualnie takie taśmy metalowe jakie pokazał animuss ale kable dc w miejscach zaciskania zabezpieczyć jakimś materiałem typu paski docięte na odpowiedni wymiar np z maty silikonowej:
https://rubberpro.eu/store/pl/siliko...iABEgITtvD_BwE

Tak czy inaczej firma się w to bawić nie będzie, oni robią szybko bo mają żniwa. Zapytałem elektryka czy mógłby podpiąć ograniczniki przepięć i obudowę falownika oddzielnymi przewodami do szyny uziemiającej, którą miałem wykonaną z kawałka solidnej miedzi. W odpowiedzi usłyszałem, że według niego to nie ma sensu  :smile:  Póki co mam więc wszystko połączone na pentelkę, przerobię w wolnej chwili.

----------


## animuss

*Beskidziak*  mnie trochę naprowadził, faktycznie są, ale nie ma do czego zaczepić tego klipsa.

Znalazłem tego więcej.
http://pl.brsolarbracket.com/solar-m...ble-clips.html

Chyba jednak nie.
Trzeba iść w to:
STALOWE OPASKI ZACISKOWE METALOWE 

*Dolce1313*  podpowiedział o silikonie,  ale  łatwiej dać wężyk silikonowy.
Nawlekasz kawałek wężyka na trytytkę  i gitara.
Tylko dopasować odpowiedni.

----------


## Dolce1313

A może są produkowane trytytki z jakiegoś trwałego materiału? Jeśli wcześnie nie wystąpi awaria to i tak co jakiś czas warto zrobić przegląd tego co ma się na dachu. W moim przypadku to nie problem, mam dach o niewielkim spadzie. I tak za kilka lat będę chciał zdjąć panele, żeby zakonserwować blachę i uchwyty profili. A do tego czasu kolega dodatkowo dopracuje już jakieś rozwiązanie z mocowaniem kabli  :smile:

----------


## goguś

Mimo chęci zostania prosumentem odradzam jednak montaż w tym okresie , też napaliłem sie ale po namyśle odkładam ten temat na normalne czasy ,może trz cztery lata wszystko spadnie w dół może w końcu konfederacja wygra wybory i zrobi się normalnie bez lobbowania itp , nie za wszelką cenę .

----------


## fotohobby

> po namyśle odkładam ten temat na normalne czasy ,może trz cztery lata wszystko spadnie w dół


Optymista 




> może w końcu konfederacja wygra wybory i zrobi się normalnie


Fantasta.

----------


## gpel

> Optymista 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasta.


Właśnie odwrotnie, trzeba działać szybko, a nie czekać na cud. W tym kraju nie ma co liczyć na innych, tylko na siebie.

----------


## CityMatic

> Mimo chęci zostania prosumentem odradzam jednak montaż w tym okresie , też napaliłem sie ale po namyśle odkładam ten temat na normalne czasy ,może trz cztery lata wszystko spadnie w dół może w końcu konfederacja wygra wybory i zrobi się normalnie bez lobbowania itp , nie za wszelką cenę .


Każdy podchodzi do sprawy wg swojego rozumowania - niekiedy jest to słuszne działanie niekiedy wręcz odwrotne - potem "pluje sobie człowiek w brodę".
Nie na darmo wzięło się stwierdzenie , że "dobrze to już było".
Pozdrawiam i życzę słusznych wyborów chociaż wiem, że są bardzo trudne.

----------


## Dolce1313

Ludzie przeróżnie podchodzą do tematu montażu fotowoltaiki. Ja podszedłem prosto. Miałem nieco wolnej gotówki to zainwestowałem w pv. Prąd zużywam codziennie. To takie podstawowe dobro, jak woda itp. Pewnie każdy zauważył co się dzieje z pieniędzmi, jak szybko tracą na wartości. To była przemyślana decyzja. W tych swoich przemyśleniach nt decyzji o montażu doszedłem jedynie do wniosku, że nie opłaca się zakładać instalacji w drogiej firmie tylko trzeba brać tańszą ale wybrać odpowiednie graty i starać się nie doprowadzić do niedoróbek montażowych fachmanów, które by były kosztowne w w poprawce. A te pomniejsze samemu poprawić. Tak też zrobiłem. 
Jeśli sytuacja się zmieni i zacznie nam spadać manna z nieba to super. Tylko przyklasnę, wszystkim będzie przecież lepiej. A jeśli będzie na odwrót to lepiej coś wyprodukować samemu. 
Na samą konfederację bym specjalnie nie liczył. Chyba że ich wybór nastąpi w tle ogólnoświatowych zmian zmierzających w efekcie do obalenia globalistów. To jednak będzie się wiązało z wielkimi zamieszkami ale ten temat to już na inne forum.

----------


## mitch

> Mimo chęci zostania prosumentem odradzam jednak montaż w tym okresie , też napaliłem sie ale po namyśle odkładam ten temat na normalne czasy ,może trz cztery lata wszystko spadnie w dół może w końcu konfederacja wygra wybory i zrobi się normalnie bez lobbowania itp , nie za wszelką cenę .


Czyli zakład z rynkiem? Lubię to  :smile:  To co, w 2027 spotykamy się na forum, podliczamy swoje wydatki na prąd za 5 lat, porównujemy koszt instalacji i liczymy orientacyjnie ile wydamy przez kolejne 5 lat?

 Doczekać się nie mogę. Zwłaszcza w kontekście drożejącej energii. A przecież cenniki energii dla obywatela są nadal regulowane i muszą być zatwierdzane przez URE. Same ZE naciskają i przekonują, że uwolnienie cen energii dla klienta indywidualnego powinno nastąpić jak najszybciej i nie ukrywają, że to spowoduje wzrost cen. Do tego jeszcze mamy Fit for 55 i PV, które jest bólem w d* ZE. Na YT widziałem porównanie na rzeczywistych danych wg starego i nowego prosumenta - zwrot kosztu instalacji PV w ciągu 8 lat vs 13,5 roku, czyli o 70% dłużej. Do tego większość ludzi zarobkami nie dogania obecnej inflacji, nie mówiąc o realnych podwyżkach (musiałbyś mieć w tym roku minimum 10% podwyżki), czyli realnie siła nabywcza ich pensji spada, a ceny instalacji rosną (logistyki nie oszukasz, transport kosztuje n razy więcej).

 Wniosek z tego tylko jeden: tanio już było.

 I żadna partia tego nie zmieni, tym bardziej fantaści i ludzie oderwani od rzeczywistości z Konfederacji.
 Taki marcinbbb który PV założył parę lat temu, za chwilę jego instalacja będzie przynosić zyski, bo już się zwróci. Ktoś, kto rok czy 2 lata temu założył, jest już do przodu o ten rok czy dwa na rachunkach, nie zapominając o samym koszcie instalacji, który sukcesywnie rośnie. To jest jak z inwestowaniem, można się bawić w market timing, ale w 99% przypadków w perspektywie 30 lat regularne inwestowanie w tanie ETFy przyniesie lepsze rezultaty niż ściganie się z rynkiem. I tak samo tutaj, kto wcześniej zainstalował PV, ten "odcina kupony". A ten, kto cały czas czeka na ten wymarzony dołek, żeby zainwestować (czy to w PV czy na giełdzie), to płaci kasę do ZE albo trzyma na koncie, gdzie mu inflacja robi z dup^H^H^Hkonta  :wink:  jesień średniowiecza. Podobnie jak rodzina z dochodami 10 kpln żyjąca od pierwszego do pierwszego, wynajmująca mieszkanie za 3 kpln. Gdzie sens, gdzie logika?

 Tak czy owak, dyskusje na temat opłacalności PV toczą się na tym wątku (i nie tylko) od 10 lat. Wnioski każdy wyciąga na własną odpowiedzialność.

----------


## fotohobby

> Czyli zakład z rynkiem? Lubię to  To co, w 2027 spotykamy się na forum, podliczamy swoje wydatki na prąd za 5 lat, porównujemy koszt instalacji i liczymy orientacyjnie ile wydamy przez kolejne 5 lat?


Z gogusiem się nie zakładaj, bo jak przegra zmieni nick, wróci jakby nigdy nic, tylko nie będzie pamiętał tematu.
Już jeden zakład przegrał jako @berthold61

----------


## d7d

> Mimo chęci zostania prosumentem odradzam jednak montaż w tym okresie , też napaliłem sie ale po namyśle odkładam ten temat na normalne czasy ,może trz cztery lata wszystko spadnie w dół może w końcu konfederacja wygra wybory i zrobi się normalnie bez lobbowania itp , nie za wszelką cenę .


Montuj teraz później będzie drożej i na gorszych warunkach.

----------


## mitch

> Z gogusiem się nie zakładaj, bo jak przegra zmieni nick, wróci jakby nigdy nic, tylko nie będzie pamiętał tematu.
> Już jeden zakład przegrał jako @berthold61


 :wink:  Już się przyzwyczaiłem, że większość ludzi wypowiada się na różne tematy związane z pieniędzmi, nie mając zielonego pojęcia o czym pisze, a tylko dlatego, że "im się coś wydaje". Ja rozumiem, że każdy ma swoje preferencje, niektórzy np. inwestują w kryptowaluty i nieźle na tym wychodzą, podczas gdy dla mnie to jest kasyno. Ale to wynika z mojego ograniczenia, z którego ja zdaję sobie sprawę - ja zwyczajnie krypto nie rozumiem, a zwykle nie wkładam pieniędzy w coś, czego nie rozumiem. Co więcej, nie mam ochoty tego uczyć się i zrozumieć, bo mam inne metody inwestowania. Tylko to jest mój świadomy wybór, przy czym nie demonizuję krypto, ba, szanuję i nawet czasami zazdroszczę wyników  :smile: 

 Ale takie "bo może jakaś inna partia wygra i zrobi z tym (i innym) porządek" i w ogóle będzie pokój na ziemi i w końcu wszyscy będą żyli długo i szczęśliwie, to mnie doprowadza do śmiechu z zażenowania. No bo niby dorośli ludzie, a swoje pieniądze zawierzają przypadkowi i wierzą że inni ludzie zrobią wszystko, żeby żyło nam się lepiej. :big lol:  No i potem mamy opiekę zdrowotną i emeryturę, na jaką zasługujemy. A niektórzy nadal wierzą, że wystarczy, że KO czy Konfa zastąpi PIS i Polska magicznie stanie się rajem, a źli ludzie pójdą siedzieć...  :rotfl:  No przedszkole, k*, przedszkole...  :stir the pot:

----------


## d7d

> Są klipy do przewodów DC z nierdzewki........nie wiem czy o to Wam chodzi.
> https://www.solarne.info/klips-uchwy...gaAtiMEALw_wcB


Bardzo dobry przykład.

Są też trytki lepsze niż zwykłe i najtańsze 
https://4technik.pl/Opaski-kablowe-z...warancja-10lat

----------


## animuss

> Są też trytki lepsze niż zwykłe i najtańsze 
> https://4technik.pl/Opaski-kablowe-z...warancja-10lat


napisano uczciwie że maksymalnie 10lat.



> Opaski kablowe zaciskowe Extra odporne są na promienie UV w okresie co najmniej 10 la

----------


## d7d

"co najmniej 10 lat" to nie znaczy "maksymalnie 10 lat"  :big grin: 




> *Opaski kablowe zaciskowe Extra odporne są na promienie UV w okresie co najmniej 10 lat oraz niekorzystne warunki pogodowe*, 
> spełniają wszystkie testy określone przez normy i są wykonane zgodnie z podanymi metodami badań. 
> Po testach wytrzymują one 100% deklarowanej wytrzymałości na rozciąganie (klasyfikacja typu 2 - Punkt 6.2.2 podanej normy)

----------


## Dariusz1983

Ma ktoś wiedzę czy w e-bok PGE będzie widoczny procedowany wniosek/zgłoszenie o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji? Jeśli tak to po jakim czasie od otrzymania dokumentów się pojawi w e-bok? Ewentualnie o jakim czasie się interesować co z papierami/dzwonić do PGE aby gdzieś się nie zapodziały? Do swojego rejonu czy na infolinie ogólnopolską?
Druga sprawa to w, którym momencie zaczynamy produkcję/zbieranie w "magazynie" z fotowoltaiki(słowem kiedy odpalić instalacje aby miało to sens i pradukcja nie znikała, a była prawidłowo liczona w licznku):
a)w chwili wymiany licznika lub 
b)dopiero po otrzymaniu umowy?

----------


## animuss

> "co najmniej 10 lat" to nie znaczy "maksymalnie 10 lat"


Moim zdaniem 10 lat to dla nich i tak dużo, jak złącze spadnie na dachówki  w miejscu spływania wody to kocioł się zrobi, 11 czy 12 też lipa, przewody mają 15-20 lat chyba troszkę za mało przekonujące, na gruncie bym mógł dać.  .

----------


## cangi80

> Ma ktoś wiedzę czy w e-bok PGE będzie widoczny procedowany wniosek/zgłoszenie o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji? Jeśli tak to po jakim czasie od otrzymania dokumentów się pojawi w e-bok? Ewentualnie o jakim czasie się interesować co z papierami/dzwonić do PGE aby gdzieś się nie zapodziały? Do swojego rejonu czy na infolinie ogólnopolską?
> Druga sprawa to w, którym momencie zaczynamy produkcję/zbieranie w "magazynie" z fotowoltaiki(słowem kiedy odpalić instalacje aby miało to sens i pradukcja nie znikała, a była prawidłowo liczona w licznku):
> a)w chwili wymiany licznika lub 
> b)dopiero po otrzymaniu umowy?


Nic nie będzie widoczne. Jak dostaniesz nową fakturę jako prosument musisz założyć nawe konto z nowym numerem klienta , poprzednie będzie już nie ważne.
Po wymianie licznika będziesz już zbierał w magazynie.

----------


## goguś

> Montuj teraz później będzie drożej i na gorszych warunkach.


Tak tylko musiałbymsam to sobie robić co większego problemu z tym nie miałbym bo niejedno w życiu się robiło tylko ceny trochę zniechęcają ale ja zawsze jestem optymistą i mam nadzieję że jeden rząd zniknie drugi wszystko zmieni jak to w PL , z drugiej strony parcia nie mam skoro za ekogroszek musiałem płacić aby ciepło było to za prąd też zapłacę do pompy ciepła i mam tylko cichą nadzieję że ten rachunek będzie mniej więcej podobny , dom mam ciepły w miarę bo obecnie wychodzi mnie grzanie do 23 dom ok 300zł miesięcznie i jak by za prąd było by podobnie to luzik tyle to w zasadzie nie wiele znaczy.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Kto rozważa fotowoltaike i ma na to środki nie powinien raczej zwlekać, bo lada moment wejdą mocno niekorzystne zmiany i taniej już było. Na super zmiany wywołane ewnetualnymi nowymi ludźmi u władzy bym nie liczył, bo żaden nie wycofa się ze zmian, które zmniejszają koszty państwu lub firmom państwowym-tak było z "tymczowsowym" podniesieniem VATu z 22 na 23% i z wieloma innymi negatywnymi zmianami. Najtrudniej jest zabrać, a jak już się zabierze to oddawać nie ma potrzeby. Nie ma co liczyć na spadek cen, bo Polski Ład, wzrosty minimalnych pensji(powodują wzrosty tych wyższych), inflacja zaiwania, ceny energii, gazu itd rosną. Do tego za 2 lata ceny gazu zostaną uwolnione więc i idąc za ciosem uwolnione zostaną ceny prau-może wdrożone zostana jakieś pakiety osłonowe jak teraz ale nie ma co liczyć na to, że będzie tanio.

Brać trzeba pod uwagę rosnące zadłużenie kraju, kose z UE i niespokojność czasów(wschód europy) więc ja bym nie liczył na poprawę sytuacji...

Z powyższych powodów ja sam przyśpieszyłem ogarnięcie tematu-najpierw wstrzymałem się z działaniami czekając co wykombinują z ustawą(wtedy jeszcze czas ostateczny to był 31.12.2021)-jak podali szczegóły zmian i przedłużyli czas do końca marca 2022 decyzja była juz prosta-brać i nie czekać, bo lepiej już było. Jedynie dylematy co do wielkości instalacji- pomocą forum z poczatkowych 3kWp doszło do 3,95kWp czyli 200% obecnego zapotrzebowania. Teraz czekam na wymianę licznika i będzie można rozpocząć produkcję.

----------


## Wekto

Zmiany na net-billing zostaną z nami nawet jeśli zmieni się władza. Jest to rozwiązanie narzucone na nas przez dyrektywę RED II. Miał być okres przejściowy bo zapisy dyrektywy mają zacząć obowiązywać w UE od 2024. Pospieszono się jak to zwykle u nas bywa. PSE nacisnęło kogo trzeba i mamy już nową ustawę. Zmiana władzy nie spowoduje powrotu do net-meteringu na kilka miesięcy.

----------


## gawel

> Kto rozważa fotowoltaike i ma na to środki nie powinien raczej zwlekać, bo lada moment wejdą mocno niekorzystne zmiany i taniej już było. Na super zmiany wywołane ewnetualnymi nowymi ludźmi u władzy bym nie liczył, bo żaden nie wycofa się ze zmian, które zmniejszają koszty państwu lub firmom państwowym-tak było z "tymczowsowym" podniesieniem VATu z 22 na 23% i z wieloma innymi negatywnymi zmianami. Najtrudniej jest zabrać, a jak już się zabierze to oddawać nie ma potrzeby. Nie ma co liczyć na spadek cen, bo Polski Ład, wzrosty minimalnych pensji(powodują wzrosty tych wyższych), inflacja zaiwania, ceny energii, gazu itd rosną. Do tego za 2 lata ceny gazu zostaną uwolnione więc i idąc za ciosem uwolnione zostaną ceny prau-może wdrożone zostana jakieś pakiety osłonowe jak teraz ale nie ma co liczyć na to, że będzie tanio.
> 
> Brać trzeba pod uwagę rosnące zadłużenie kraju, kose z UE i niespokojność czasów(wschód europy) więc ja bym nie liczył na poprawę sytuacji...
> 
> Z powyższych powodów ja sam przyśpieszyłem ogarnięcie tematu-najpierw wstrzymałem się z działaniami czekając co wykombinują z ustawą(wtedy jeszcze czas ostateczny to był 31.12.2021)-jak podali szczegóły zmian i przedłużyli czas do końca marca 2022 decyzja była juz prosta-brać i nie czekać, bo lepiej już było. Jedynie dylematy co do wielkości instalacji- pomocą forum z poczatkowych 3kWp doszło do 3,95kWp czyli 200% obecnego zapotrzebowania. Teraz czekam na wymianę licznika i będzie można rozpocząć produkcję.


Jeżeli ktoś nie ma pieniędzy i na razie nie jest mu potrzebna zbyt duża instalacja lub nie wie jaka miła by być to jest kilka możliwości:
1) zainstalować przed 1 kwietnia 2022 roku instalację 4 kWp na jednym stringu i w miarę wzrostu potrzeb rozbudować ją nawet po ww. dacie z zachowaniem obecnych zasad rozliczenia.
2) Nie instalować obecnie PV i wstrzymać się do czasu kiedy ceny pv się unormują i zainstalować np 15-20 kWp + ogrzewanie elektryczne podłoga lub / i grzejniki.

----------


## Dolce1313

Czy ktoś może wypowiedzieć się na temat paneli formy Ja Solar?
Czy te panele są podobnej jakości jak np Longi?
Na pierwszym stringu posiadam Longi ale obecnie cenowo wychodzą korzystniej Ja Solar, chodzi mi o konkretnie poniższy panel:
https://grudnik.pl/panel-fotowoltaic...455mr,p1009372

----------


## d7d

> Czy ktoś może wypowiedzieć się na temat paneli formy Ja Solar?
> Czy te panele są podobnej jakości jak np Longi?
> Na pierwszym stringu posiadam Longi ale obecnie cenowo wychodzą korzystniej Ja Solar, chodzi mi o konkretnie poniższy panel:
> https://grudnik.pl/panel-fotowoltaic...455mr,p1009372


Nie ma konta to nie ma cen.  :smile: 
W innych sklepach
JA Solar JAM72S20 455W  - 665,00 PLN netto
Selfa SV108 Mono 400W - 660,00 PLN netto

Longi LR4-72HPH-450M - 900,00 PLN brutto
Longi LR4-72HIH-445M  - 909,00 PLN brutto
JA Solar JAM72S20-455/MR - 899,00 PLN brutto

----------


## Dariusz1983

[QUOTE=gawel;8117434]Jeżeli ktoś nie ma pieniędzy i na razie nie jest mu potrzebna zbyt duża instalacja lub nie wie jaka miła by być to jest kilka możliwości:
1) zainstalować przed 1 kwietnia 2022 roku instalację 4 kWp na jednym stringu i w miarę wzrostu potrzeb rozbudować ją nawet po ww. dacie z zachowaniem obecnych zasad rozliczenia.

Kto nie ma w tej chwili wystarczających środków, a chce zostać prosumentem wystarczy, że zamontuje jakąkolwiek moc instalacji i jakikolwiek falownik, zgłosi to w terminie do 31.03.2022. To wystarczy aby nabyć prawa na 15lat do bycia "starym" prosumentem-jak przybędzie kasy można instalację zmodernizować(dodać paneli/wymienić falonik), zgłosić aktualizację i jest się nadal "starym" prosuementem.
potwierdza to PGE: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB-UkuYRVCQ

Oczywiście są 2 opcje: 
-teraz robimy 1-2 biedapanel+najtańszy falownik(1 faza) i za jakiś czas to wymieniamy na docelowy sprzęt lub:
-montujemy falownik o mocy docelowej i do niego podpinamy dosłownie 1kWp w panelach, a za jakiś czas dokupujemy paneli i uzyskujemy moc docelową

oczywiśćie w obu przypadkach robimy kwity i zgłaszamy do ZE aby zostać prosumenetm przed końcem marca.

Ja bym wybrał opcję 2, bo nie wydamy zbędnie kasy na falownik/panele, które i tak za jakiś czas "wywalimy".

----------


## gawel

[QUOTE=Dariusz1983;8117479]


> Jeżeli ktoś nie ma pieniędzy i na razie nie jest mu potrzebna zbyt duża instalacja lub nie wie jaka miła by być to jest kilka możliwości:
> 1) zainstalować przed 1 kwietnia 2022 roku instalację 4 kWp na jednym stringu i w miarę wzrostu potrzeb rozbudować ją nawet po ww. dacie z zachowaniem obecnych zasad rozliczenia.
> 
> Kto nie ma w tej chwili wystarczających środków, a chce zostać prosumentem wystarczy, że zamontuje jakąkolwiek moc instalacji i jakikolwiek falownik, zgłosi to w terminie do 31.03.2022. To wystarczy aby nabyć prawa na 15lat do bycia "starym" prosumentem-jak przybędzie kasy można instalację zmodernizować(dodać paneli/wymienić falonik), zgłosić aktualizację i jest się nadal "starym" prosuementem.
> potwierdza to PGE: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB-UkuYRVCQ
> 
> Oczywiście są 2 opcje: 
> -teraz robimy 1-2 biedapanel+najtańszy falownik(1 faza) i za jakiś czas to wymieniamy na docelowy sprzęt lub:
> -montujemy falownik o mocy docelowej i do niego podpinamy dosłownie 1kWp w panelach, a za jakiś czas dokupujemy paneli i uzyskujemy moc docelową
> ...


Możesz zwiększać moc paneli nawet po 1 kwietnia będąc prosumentem ale jak podłączysz 1 kwp to potem zo z tym zrobisz czy dokupisz kompatybilne panele ? Raczej nie do wolnego gniazda możesz podłączyć string z panelami jakimi zechcesz.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Podany 1kWp był tylko przykładem- nie sądze aby kupując dziś jakiś model paneli nie dało się ich dokupić w ciągu np.roku-przecież nie zmienia się modeli co tydzień a nawet gdyby dany model nie był ossiągalny to zawsze można dopasować parametrami najbardziej zblizone lub całkowicie wymienić na nowe lub jak napisałeś podłączyć nowe do drugiego stringu.
To rozwiązanie jest tylko tanim sposobem na "gwarancją" bycia prosumentem dla osób z niedoborem na teraz finansów na inwestycję.

Ja mając środki zrobiłem na gotowo ale jak ktoś na dziś nie ma kasy, a chce sobie zapewnić bycie prosumentem na 15 lat od dostarczenia zgłoszenia do ZE może iść w stroną tymczasowości"dziś byle było", a jutro(za rok) ogarnie na tip top mając pewność bycia na starych zasadach. Niestety albo mamy hajs i robimy pędem na gotowo albo kombinujemy...a jest po co kombinować, bo czas zwrotu inwestycji z obecnych ok 8lat po zmianach wydłuży się do 13,5roku...wyliczenia https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3OO8eSKAMQ

----------


## Dolce1313

> Nie ma konta to nie ma cen. 
> W innych sklepach
> JA Solar JAM72S20 455W  - 665,00 PLN netto
> Selfa SV108 Mono 400W - 660,00 PLN netto
> 
> Longi LR4-72HPH-450M - 900,00 PLN brutto
> Longi LR4-72HIH-445M  - 909,00 PLN brutto
> JA Solar JAM72S20-455/MR - 899,00 PLN brutto



Dzięki. Chodziło mi o to czy Ja Solar to przyzwoite panele. Longi o podobnej mocy to ok. 70zł więcej za szt. Nie wiem czy warto dopłacać czy też pod względem jakości to w praktyce to samo.

----------


## d7d

Pewnie są podobne. Sprawdź współczynniki temperaturowe.

----------


## animuss

Mam pytanko, string z optymalizatorami łączy się inaczej.
Chodzi o to czy w każdej chwili można dodać optymalizator bez ciągnięcia nowych przewodów, wystarczy rozpiąć panel?

----------


## Dolce1313

W przypadku Tigo wystarczy rozpiąć panel. Ten optymalizator ma wyprowadzone 4 przewody, do dwóch podłączasz panel a pozostałe łączysz do szeregu. 
Tak przy okazji, czy są jeszcze dostępne jakieś inne uniwersalne optymalizatory oprócz Tigo? Może ktoś ma takie urządzenia i je może polecić? Kolega d7d napisał, że Tigo padają powyżej 50V.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Znalazłem całkiem ciekawy informator dotyczący fotowoltaiki wydany po wprowadzeniu nowelizacji ustawy OZE https://www.gov.pl/attachment/47e43d...8-77f3f6b607b8

----------


## tom.pk

> W przypadku Tigo wystarczy rozpiąć panel. Ten optymalizator ma wyprowadzone 4 przewody, do dwóch podłączasz panel a pozostałe łączysz do szeregu. 
> Tak przy okazji, czy są jeszcze dostępne jakieś inne uniwersalne optymalizatory oprócz Tigo? Może ktoś ma takie urządzenia i je może polecić? Kolega d7d napisał, że Tigo padają powyżej 50V.


Padają bo 500 W maja max napięcie 52V .TS4-A-O 700 W napięcie max 80V i te należy stosować gdy istnieje obawa .że napiecie  max panela może przekroczyć 50V

----------


## animuss

> Tak przy okazji, czy są jeszcze dostępne jakieś inne uniwersalne optymalizatory oprócz Tigo? Może ktoś ma takie urządzenia i je może polecić? Kolega d7d napisał, że Tigo padają powyżej 50V.


Czyli bezproblemowo da się, ok.
To wygląda tak.
 Jak masz falownik SolarEdge oraz Huawei to masz 2 do wyboru.
Firmowy i Tigo
Jak falownik innej firmy to tylko Tigo.

----------


## fotohobby

> Czyli bezproblemowo da się, ok.
> To wygląda tak.
>  Jak masz falownik SolarEdge oraz Huawei to masz 2 do wyboru.
> Firmowy i Tigo
> Jak falownik innej firmy to tylko Tigo.


Serio ? Falownik SE ruszy bez optymalizatorów SE ?

----------


## animuss

> Serio ? Falownik SE ruszy bez optymalizatorów SE ?


Tigo może działać niezależnie od inwerterów w układzie PV.
Dla SE wystarczy jeden tracker mocy, MPPT.

----------


## d7d

Do SE musi być optymalizator SE do każdego podłączonego modułu.
Moduł bez optymalizatora SE nie będzie pracował z falownikiem SE.

----------


## fotohobby

> Tigo może działać niezależnie od inwerterów w układzie PV.
> Dla SE wystarczy jeden tracker mocy, MPPT.


Czyli jeszcze raz - wg Ciebie falownik SE uruchomi się i będzie działał z instalacją z optymalizatorami Tigo?

----------


## animuss

> Do SE musi być optymalizator SE do każdego podłączonego modułu.
> Moduł bez optymalizatora SE nie będzie pracował z falownikiem SE.


Mi się wydaje że dla SE wystarczy jeden tracker mocy, MPP a  drugi panel może pracować połączony w string z tym modułem nawet bez optymizatora.
Sam SE nie posiada  tracker-a mocy, MPPT dlatego bez optymizatora SE nie startuje. 
Inne falowniki posiadają jeden/dwa/trzy wbudowane  tracker-y mocy  i obsługują cale stringi.

----------


## fotohobby

> Mi się wydaje ...


Źle się wydaje.

----------


## animuss

> Źle się wydaje.


Prawda jest inna, poczytaj ze strony SE.



> Łączna moc modułów nie przekracza znamionowej mocy wejściowej DC optymalizatora mocy

----------


## d7d

Nie upieraj się. Nie masz racji.
System SolarEdge, w dużym skróci, składa się z falownika który nie jest "pełnosprawnym" falownikiem i wymaga do pracy "dodatkowych" części które są montowane bezpośrednio pod modułami i nazywają się optymalizatorami.
Moduł bez optymalizatora nie będzie dawał prądu do falownika SolarEdge.

_Każdy moduł słoneczny (zwany również panelem słonecznym) na Twoim dachu jest podłączony do optymalizatora mocy SolarEdge, który przekształca go w inteligentny moduł. 
Współpracując z naszymi wysokowydajnymi falownikami, zbierają one maksymalną możliwą ilość energii, niezależnie od zacienienia, zabrudzenia i innych czynników, aby zapewnić Twojemu domowi więcej energii elektrycznej przez cały okres eksploatacji systemu._
https://www.solaredge.com/pl/homeowner-new

----------


## fotohobby

@animuss
Ło matko, ale rzeźbisz.
To sprawdź sobie jaką moc mają te opty SE.
I oczywiście - spokojnie możesz do jednego opty podłączyć dwa moduły.  Nawet są opty, co mają tak przygotowane wejścia/wyjścia.
Ale Ty piszesz o podłączeniu całego stringu do jednego opty:



> Mi się wydaje że dla SE wystarczy jeden tracker mocy, MPP a reszta paneli może pracować połączona w string z tym modułem nawet bez optymizatorów.


A tutaj:



> Za pomocą rozwiązania Designer firmy SolarEdge można sprawdzić zgodność modułów z różnymi optymalizatorami mocy


nie rozumiesz tego co czytasz. W SolarDesignerze nie znajdziesz optymalizatorów Tigo, Huawei, czy innych do sprawdzenia, tylko RÓŻNE optymalizatory mocy produkowane przez SE.

Więc reasumując- w SE *nie* podepniesz stringu do JEDNEGO optymalizatora, w SE *nie* zastosujesz innych optymalizatorów, niż produkcji SE.

----------


## animuss

> @animuss
> Ło matko, ale rzeźbisz.
> To sprawdź sobie jaką moc mają te opty SE.
> I oczywiście - spokojnie możesz do jednego opty podłączyć dwa moduły.  Nawet są opty, co mają tak przygotowane wejścia/wyjścia.
> Ale Ty piszesz o podłączeniu całego stringu do jednego opty:
> 
> 
> A tutaj:
> 
> ...


Masz wkleiłem rysunek podłączenia dwóch paneli FV  a są i z czterema, w co drugim można założyć Tigo i skierować panel pod innym kątem.

----------


## animuss

> Nie upieraj się. Nie masz racji.
> System SolarEdge, w dużym skróci, składa się z falownika który nie jest "pełnosprawnym" falownikiem i wymaga do pracy "dodatkowych" części które są montowane bezpośrednio pod modułami i nazywają się optymalizatorami.
> Moduł bez optymalizatora nie będzie dawał prądu do falownika SolarEdge.
> 
> _Każdy moduł słoneczny (zwany również panelem słonecznym) na Twoim dachu jest podłączony do optymalizatora mocy SolarEdge, który przekształca go w inteligentny moduł. 
> Współpracując z naszymi wysokowydajnymi falownikami, zbierają one maksymalną możliwą ilość energii, niezależnie od zacienienia, zabrudzenia i innych czynników, aby zapewnić Twojemu domowi więcej energii elektrycznej przez cały okres eksploatacji systemu._
> https://www.solaredge.com/pl/homeowner-new


Mam,  przeczytaj co napisałem  to SE pilnuje żeby niczego od konkurencji nie użyć ale da się.

----------


## d7d

Jeszcze raz - system SolarEdge wymaga zastosowania do każdego modułu optymalizatora SolarEdge.
Są optymalizatory SolarEdge obsługujące jednocześnie dwa moduły fotowoltaiczne.
To są np. modele P650, P701 i P730.

Do SolarEdge nie można podpiąć innego optymalizatora niż określony dla danego modelu falownika.
Nie można też stosować optymalizatorów innych firm lub modułów bez optymalizatorów..

Są też inne uwarunkowania - minimalna i maksymalna liczba optymalizatorów różna dla różnych modeli falowników i modeli optymalizatorów.

----------


## fotohobby

> Masz wkleiłem rysunek podłączenia dwóch paneli FV  a są i z czterema, *w co drugim można założyć Tigo i skierować panel pod innym kątem*.


Rok, albo dwa lata temu pytałeś mnie, jak to możliwe,, że mogę podejrzeć z jaką mocą pracuje każdy moduł i ile,wyprodukował energii.
Wyjaśniłem co to SE -  ok każdy kiedyś zaczyna zdobywać wiedzę.

Ale to, co po tym czasie piszesz to woła o pomstwę do nieba..
Ja mam tylko nadzieje, ze Ty nie montujesz instalacji PV.
I mam dla Ciebie taką radę.
SE ma bardzo uczynny i pomocny oddział w Polsce.
Może napisz do nich maila z pomysłami typu:



> w co drugim można założyć Tigo i skierować panel pod innym kątem





> Mi się wydaje że dla SE wystarczy jeden tracker mocy, MPP a reszta paneli może pracować połączona w string z tym modułem nawet bez optymizatorów


A oni ci jasno i wyraźnie napiszą co może stać się z tak zbudowanym systemem i co na pewno stanie się gwarancją...




> Mam, przeczytaj co napisałem to SE pilnuje żeby niczego od konkurencji nie użyć ale da się.


Pokaż mi choć jeden tak zbudowany system  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

@animuss może to cię przekonana:



> Optymalizatory TIGO mogą współpracować niemal ze wszystkimi falownikami innych producentów (z wyjątkiem SolarEdge i niektórych Huawei


https://pradzadarmo.com/optymalizatory-mocy/




> Tigo works with virtually *every MPPT-based inverter* and battery charge controller, allowing the customer the freedom to choose whatever inverter they like


https://support.tigoenergy.com/hc/en...ge-Optimizers-

----------


## d7d

Ale jest też taka informacja




> Dlaczego warto wybrać Tigo?
> - Poprawia wydajność fotowoltaiki przy zacienieniu, zabrudzeniu, skomplikowanym dachu
> - Zapewnia monitoring na poziomie modułu
> - Zapewnia odłączenie wysokiego napięcia (Rapid Shutdown) zgodnie z NEC 2104 & 2017
> *- Współpracuje z dowolnym falownikiem i regulatorem ładowania*
> - 25 lat gwarancji
> - Zainstalowany na 7 kontynentach w instalacjach od 2kW do 7MW
> - Siedziba firmy mieści się w dolinie krzemowej w Kalifornii


https://www.emiter.net.pl/fotowoltai...cent-tigo.html
 :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

Oczywiście z dowolnym. Jak sami piszą:



> every MPPT-based inverter

----------


## animuss

> Jeszcze raz - system SolarEdge wymaga zastosowania do każdego modułu optymalizatora SolarEdge.
> Są optymalizatory SolarEdge obsługujące jednocześnie dwa moduły fotowoltaiczne.
> To są np. modele P650, P701 i P730.


Do jednego zwykłego optymizatora można podpiąć 2 moduły wystarczy, że .łączna moc modułów nie przekracza znamionowej mocy wejściowej DC optymalizatora.

----------


## fotohobby

Do jednego optymalizatora SE - i owszem.
Ale po co, skoro dedykowane pod dwa moduły są praktycznie w tej samej cenie ?

----------


## animuss

> Rok, albo dwa lata temu pytałeś mnie, jak to możliwe,, że
> )


Ludzi rozwijają się w różnym tępię. :big lol: .

----------


## d7d

@animuss
Możesz podać przykład takiego optymalizatora SolarEdge i tych dwóch modułów spełniających ww. warunki?
Czy ma na myśli zwykły czyli Tigo i który dokładnie model?

----------


## animuss

> Do jednego optymalizatora SE - i owszem.


Szkoda że skasowałeś myśl.

Jeżeli masz dwa panele w jednym małym stringu to w jednym wystarczy wpiąć optymalizację a drugi SE da wykresy tego zestawu..

----------


## d7d

Falownik SolarEdge nie wystartuje z jednym optymalizatorem z podpiętymi dwoma modułami.

----------


## animuss

> Falownik SolarEdge nie wystartuje z jednym optymalizatorem z podpiętymi dwoma modułami.





> Prawda jest inna, poczytaj ze strony SE.


To sam to narysowałem?

----------


## fotohobby

Ale co co znaczy "wpiąć optymalizację" ? Jaką optymalizację ?
Optymalizacją jest optymalizator SE pracujący z dwoma  modułami, żeby zejść z kosztów. 
Ma to sens, kiedy obydyqa moduły sa w tym samym czasie i w ten sam sposób zacieniane,
Wada - jak jeden straci na sprawności, to na układzie nie będzie tego widać, optymalizator uśredni wynik, otrzymany z dwóch modułów (a żaden nie będzie pracował w optymalnym punkcie MPPT)

----------


## fotohobby

> Falownik SolarEdge nie wystartuje z jednym optymalizatorem z podpiętymi dwoma modułami.


Już nie przesadzaj. Są przecież optymalizatory do szeregowego, lub równoległego podłączania modułów...
https://www.solaredge.com/sites/defa...tasheet-pl.pdf

----------


## animuss

> Już nie przesadzaj. Są przecież optymalizatory do szeregowego, lub równoległego podłączania modułów...
> https://www.solaredge.com/sites/defa...tasheet-pl.pdf


To już kombinowanie tu chodzi o optymalizatory które mają tylko 4 kable a nie sześć czy osiem,  jak M2640

----------


## fotohobby

Ale to już nie ma znaczenia - czy wykorzystasz dedykowany optymalizator SE z 8 wyjściami, czy inny inny, zgodny napięciowo SE (nie przekraczając jego mocy)

----------


## animuss

> Ale co co znaczy "wpiąć optymalizację" ? Jaką optymalizację ?
> )


Optymalizacja bez polaczenia radiowego z SE, którą posiada Tigo.

----------


## d7d

> Już nie przesadzaj. Są przecież optymalizatory do szeregowego, lub równoległego podłączania modułów...
> https://www.solaredge.com/sites/defa...tasheet-pl.pdf


To minimalna długość łańcucha nie ma znaczenia?
W tej tabeli widzę: "minimalna długość łańcucha" - liczba optymalizatorów - np. 14 

Wg mnie @animuss twierdzi że jeden optymalizator z dwoma modułami wystarczy do pracy falownika SE.

----------


## fotohobby

> Optymalizacja bez polaczenia radiowego z SE, którą posiada Tigo.


A po co połączenie radiowe w SE ??

----------


## fotohobby

> Wg mnie @animuss twierdzi że jeden optymalizator z dwoma modułami wystarczy do pracy falownika SE.


Do tego jeszcze nie doszliśmy  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> A po co połączenie radiowe w SE ??


Dla SE nieczytelne z Tigo, dlatego sama optymalizacja.

----------


## d7d

Po co znowu mieszasz Tigo z SE.
To ze sobą nie współpracuję z żadnej konfiguracji.
SE tylko z SE.

----------


## animuss

> Wg mnie @animuss twierdzi że jeden optymalizator z dwoma modułami wystarczy do pracy falownika SE.


Jeden na dwa moduły, ale żeby falownik ruszył pewnie potrzeba kilka takich zestawów połączonych w string..
Np. sześć optymizatorów a 12 modułów..
Albo 2 optymalizatory i 12 modułów.

----------


## animuss

> Po co znowu mieszasz Tigo z SE.
> To ze sobą nie współpracuję z żadnej konfiguracji.
> SE tylko z SE.


Tigo współpracuje z modułem a opty.SE z SE.

----------


## Marek.M

Mam pytanie. Czy można przenieść bycie prosumentem na inną lokalizację? Przykładowo robię teraz na mieszkaniu bieda instalację do końca marca by zostać prosumentem. Za jakiś czas buduję dom. Czy mogę "przenieść" tą instalację do nowej lokalizacji, żeby tam być prosumentem. Czy prosument jest przypisany do adresu?

----------


## fotohobby

> Jeden na dwa moduły, ale żeby falownik ruszył pewnie potrzeba kilka takich zestawów połączonych w string..
> Np. sześć optymizatorów a 12 modułów..
> Albo 2 optymalizatory i 12 modułów.


Ale proszę Cię... jeden optymalizator i 6 modułów ?  I tylko dwa w instalacji? 
Podlinkowałem Ci dokument PDF z optymalizatorami SE, na jego końcu masz wymaganą minimalną i maksymalną ilość modułów w stringu.
Zapoznaj się z tym, bo szkoda, żeby użytkownik z takim stażem pisał takie głupoty...

----------


## fotohobby

> Dla SE nieczytelne z Tigo, dlatego sama optymalizacja.


Tak, nieczytelne, bo system nie ruszy. Przyswój to w końcu.

----------


## goguś

Pany a używany falownik może być zastosowany w instalacji aby tauron nie miał obiekcji ? mam do kupienia w dobrej cenie 1 roczny falownik .

----------


## Wekto

Jeden czy więcej modułów pod jeden optymalizator SE  :smile:  ?

----------


## fotohobby

> Pany a używany falownik może być zastosowany w instalacji aby tauron nie miał obiekcji ? mam do kupienia w dobrej cenie 1 roczny falownik .


Jeśli ma ważny certytikat, to OK

----------


## Wekto

> Jeśli ma ważny certytikat, to OK


... lub potwierdzenie przystąpienia producenta do procedury certyfikacyjnej zgodności z kodeksem NC RfG.

----------


## animuss

> Ale proszę Cię... jeden optymalizator i 6 modułów ?  I tylko dwa w instalacji? 
> Podlinkowałem Ci dokument PDF z optymalizatorami SE, na jego końcu masz wymaganą minimalną i maksymalną ilość modułów w stringu.
> Zapoznaj się z tym, bo szkoda, żeby użytkownik z takim stażem pisał takie głupoty...


Weź poczytaj a dopiero pisz.  :wink:

----------


## animuss

> Tak, nieczytelne, bo system nie ruszy. Przyswój to w końcu.


System SE  przy  nasłonecznieniu ruszy z jednym optymalizatorem i np. ośmioma modułami.
Wystarczy jeden optymalizator na jeden string.




> W przypadku ośmiu modułów system może być używany z czterema modułami zwróconymi w jednym kierunku i *czterema modułami zwróconymi w drugim kierunku*. W tym przypadku, aby zmaksymalizować wydajność, należy użyć dwóch wejść dla jednego kierunku i dwóch dla drugiego.


Czyli jeden optymalizator rusza z 4 modułami od wschodu, potem działa   od zachodu z 4 modułami ten sam optymalizator.

----------


## fotohobby

A coś bardziej merytorycznie? 
Jak ma działać falownik SE z podpiętymi 2 , czy nawet 6 optymalizatorami ?
Przecież nawet optymalizatorów M1600 musi być minimum 8 w łańcuchu




> System przy  nasłonecznieniu ruszy z jednym optymalizatorem i np. ośmioma modułami.
> Wystarczy jeden optymalizator na jeden string.


Wiesz, który falownik ruszy? Jednofazowy Compact
Nie wiem, po co się tu udzielasz- chcesz komuś zaszkodzić ?

----------


## animuss

> Mam pytanie. Czy można przenieść bycie prosumentem na inną lokalizację? Przykładowo robię teraz na mieszkaniu bieda instalację do końca marca by zostać prosumentem. Za jakiś czas buduję dom. Czy mogę "przenieść" tą instalację do nowej lokalizacji, żeby tam być prosumentem. Czy prosument jest przypisany do adresu?


Jak chałupy nie skończyłeś to postaw instalację  na gruncie tej działki przy płocie.

----------


## animuss

> Wiesz, który falownik ruszy? Jednofazowy Compact


Czyli miękniesz pomału.

----------


## fotohobby

> Czyli miękniesz pomału.


Nie, nie mięknę, bo ten rodzaj instalacji to mały promil i mała moc.
Po drugie, nadal widzę Twoje bzdury, że  do SE można podpiąć 2 optymalizatory po 6 modułów każdy, albo 6 opty po 2 moduły każdy.
Daj mi przykład takiej konfiguracji.
Jaki falownik, jakie optymalizatory, jakie moduły

I Ty jeszcze masz czelność pisać "poczytaj, dopiero pisz"

----------


## animuss

> bo ten rodzaj instalacji to mały promil i mała moc.


Czyli twierdzisz że jednak da się z SE. :wink:

----------


## Dariusz1983

Może ktoś łopatologicznie podać max terminy na wymianę licznika wskazane w prawie, bo niby 30dni max ale licząc od kiedy: 
1)od dostarczenia dokumentów do ZE, 
2)od wydania potwierdzenia rozpatrzenia wniosku(to podobno przysyłają i podają w nim termin wymiany)
3)czy od jeszcze innego terminu. 

Pytam, bo ZE są zawalone wnioskami, które opracowują wedle dat otrzymania, a mają ponoć tylko 7dni na poinformowanie od błędach licząc od wpłynięcia wniosku więc jesli nie "obejżą: wniosku w ciągu tygodnia od otrzymania to w teorii jest on uznany za idelanie zrobiony...

Jak to w końcu jest obecnie wedle przepisów?

----------


## TomaszGejtz

Pewnie się da dla chcącego nic trudnego jak to się mówi polak potrafi. Ale dla mnie to jak by do merca e klasy wsadzić silnik od malucha niby Mercedes a nie mercedes. Osobiście posiadam SE 5kWp i pod każdym panelem jest optymalizator. Mimo że panele mam REC dzielone na połowę i każda niby oddzielnie działa przy przycienieniu.

----------


## fotohobby

> Czyli twierdzisz że jednak da się z SE.


Tak, ten jeden model falownika 1-f

A teraz poproszę o dowód, że się da konfigurację 2 opty x 6 modułów, albo 6 opty x 2 moduły każdy

----------


## animuss

> Tak, ten jeden model falownika 1-f
> 
> A teraz poproszę o dowód, że się da konfigurację 2 opty x 6 modułów, albo 6 opty x 2 moduły każdy

----------


## fotohobby

Ha, ha, ha - serio, teraz mnie rozbroiłeś  :smile: 
Wklejasz diagram, który pokazuje zasadę działania systemu SE i pokazujesz to jako działający system? 
Ty chyba już trollujesz.
Wklejałem Ci tabelkę z optymalizatorami, gdzie jest jasno pokazane ile minimum trzeba, aby system działał.
Jak ma działać falownik SE, skoro on wymaga 380V (niektóre modele 750V), a pojedynczy optymalizator da mu max 80V (ale 30-40 dla optimum wykorzystania mocy panela)?
Ty sobie zdajesz sprawę, ze SolarDesigner nie przepuści takiej konfiguracji, jak na grafice ?
A teraz małe zadanie dla Ciebie - skontaktuj się z kimś, kto projektuje instalację w SD i zapytaj się go, co to oznacza, kiedy SD nie przepuszcza konfiguracji.

Jeśli nie potrafisz zajrzeć do DTR, sprawdzić tego na SD, ale wierzysz w obrazki z neta, to Twoja wiedza wygląda dokładnie tak, jak rozpocząłeś swoje wywody :



> Mi się wydaje...


Nadzieja w tym, że nie skrzywdzisz nikogo sprzedając mu taką instalację.
Mam wrażenie, że w kominkami, kotłami radziłeś sobie lepiej...

----------


## d7d

> 


Na obrazku widać 4 moduły z dwoma optymalizatorami.
Ile widzisz modułów na ekranie z monitoringiem?  :smile: 
Cztery ?

----------


## animuss

> , bo ten rodzaj instalacji to mały promil i mała moc.
> "


To mały promil i mała moc. :big lol:

----------


## animuss

> Na obrazku widać 4 moduły z dwoma optymalizatorami.
> Ile widzisz modułów na ekranie z monitoringiem? 
> Cztery ?


Cztery moduły są,  bo nikt nie będzie tyle rysował.  :no: 
Na tym drugim  masz cały dach, teraz lepiej?



> Ile widzisz modułów na ekranie z monitoringiem? 
> Cztery ?


 Widzisz tyle ile jest optymalizatorów..

----------


## d7d

> Tak, ten jeden model falownika 1-f
> 
> A teraz poproszę o dowód, że się da konfigurację 2 opty x 6 modułów, albo 6 opty x 2 moduły każdy





> 





> Cztery moduły są,  bo nikt nie będzie tyle rysował. 
> Na tym drugim  masz cały dach, teraz lepiej?
>  Widzisz tyle ile jest optymalizatorów..


No to jaki dowód przedstawiłeś na swoje twierdzenie poniżej?




> *System SE  przy  nasłonecznieniu ruszy z jednym optymalizatorem i np. ośmioma modułami.
> Wystarczy jeden optymalizator na jeden string.*
> ...
> *Czyli jeden optymalizator rusza z 4 modułami od wschodu, potem działa   od zachodu z 4 modułami ten sam optymalizator.*

----------


## fotohobby

> Cztery moduły są,  bo nikt nie będzie tyle rysował. 
> Na tym drugim  masz cały dach, teraz lepiej?
> ..


No i właśnie - po dwa moduły na optymalizator.
Optymalizatorów kilkadziesiąt. To będzie działać

----------


## d7d

@*animuss*
Projektowałeś kiedyś instalację PV na systemie SolarEdge?

----------


## fotohobby

> To mały promil i mała moc.


No, ale tutaj nie ma optymalizatora obsługującego 8paneli, dostępnego tylko dla falowników 1-f z systemem Compact
Tu jest normalny system 1opty - 2 moduły używany dla ścięcia kosztów w sytuacji,, kiedy zacienienia nie doskwierają zbytnio.
Ty w ogóle rozumiesz coś z tego, co linkujesz ?

----------


## fotohobby

> @*animuss*
> Projektowałeś kiedyś instalację PV na systemie SolarEdge?


 :no: 
Nawet do pdf-a nie zajrzał, a Ty o projektowaniu  :Lol:

----------


## d7d

@*animuss*
Przeczytaj opracowanie "SolarEdge Poznaj zalety"

----------


## animuss

> No to jaki dowód przedstawiłeś na swoje twierdzenie poniżej?


To się cofnij i przeczytaj, jeden M2640 na 8 paneli



> No i właśnie - po dwa moduły na optymalizator.
> Optymalizatorów kilkadziesiąt. To będzie działać


Jeszcze wczoraj twierdziliście, że jeden optymalizator na jeden moduł.



> @*animuss*
> Projektowałeś kiedyś instalację PV na systemie SolarEdge?


Gdyby nie HUAWEI to bym się na tym bujał.



> Tu jest normalny system 1opty - 2 moduły używany dla ścięcia kosztów w sytuacji


Czyli 12 modułów i 6 optymalizatorów naliczyłeś.?



> @*animuss*
> Przeczytaj opracowanie "SolarEdge Poznaj zalety"


Czytałem, ale dla mnie  znalazłem lepsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## fotohobby

> To się cofnij i przeczytaj, jeden M2640 na 8 paneli


tylko dla 1-fazowego falownika Compact. I niewiele ponad 2.6 kW




> Jeszcze wczoraj twierdziliście, że jeden optymalizator na jeden moduł.


Serio, gdzie ?
Przecież wyraźnie napisałem w poście 20377:



> spokojnie możesz do jednego opty podłączyć dwa moduły. Nawet są opty, co mają tak przygotowane wejścia/wyjścia.


Natomiast, jak dobrze pamiętam, to wczoraj pisałeś :




> Mi się wydaje że dla SE wystarczy jeden tracker mocy, MPP a reszta paneli może pracować połączona w string z tym modułem nawet bez optymizatorów.


 :smile: 
O optymalizatorach Tigo wsólpracujących z falownikiem SE już nawet nie wspominam





> Czyli 12 modułów i 6 optymalizatorów naliczyłeś.?


Przypominam Ci, że żaden falownik SE nie ruszy z 6 opty i 12 modułami
A tym bardziej z dwoma opty i 12 modułami.
A pisałeś:



> żeby falownik ruszył pewnie potrzeba kilka takich zestawów połączonych w string..
> Np. sześć optymizatorów a 12 modułów..
> Albo 2 optymalizatory i 12 modułów.


a to nieprawda.

Jak już tam cos rzeźbisz w Hyundaiu, to pozostań w Hyundaiu, 
Bo rok temu nie wiedziałeś jak można podglądną produkcję energii dla danego modułu, a dziś chcesz zaprojektować instalacje SE na 12 modułów i 2 optymalizatory...
To właśnie zrobił boom na fotowoltaikę...

----------


## animuss

> Serio, gdzie ?
> Przecież wyraźnie napisałem w poście 20377:





> Twoje bzdury, że  do SE można podpiąć 2 optymalizatory


Kolega upierał się dłużej od ciebie.



> Przypominam Ci, że żaden falownik SE nie ruszy z 6 opty i 12 modułami
> A tym bardziej z dwoma opty i 12 modułami.
> A pisałeś:
> .


Przypominam że rozmawialiśmy o stringu.

----------


## fotohobby

Ja się w ogóle nie "upierałem"
Więc o dlaczego piszesz w liczbie mnogiej ?

----------


## animuss

> Ja się w ogóle nie "upierałem"
> Więc o dlaczego piszesz w liczbie mnogiej ?


Dobra zakończmy tego SE.
Napisz jak  ci to pomyka te PV 4,27kWp na SolarEdge, nie chciałeś rozbudować?

----------


## fotohobby

Biorąc pod uwagę to, że 8 modułów patrzy na wschód, a 6 na południe (ale jest zacieniane od listopada do marca) to nieźle, zawsze około 1MWh z kWp jest.
To 1-f, więc za bardzo rozbudować (oficjalnie  :smile:  ) się nie da

----------


## Beskidziak

> Biorąc pod uwagę to, że 8 modułów patrzy na wschód, a 6 na południe (ale jest zacieniane od listopada do marca) to nieźle, zawsze około 1MWh z kWp jest.
> To 1-f, więc za bardzo rozbudować (oficjalnie  ) się nie da


No dzis to Tauron oficjalnie tych 4,27 kWp na jednej fazie by niezaakceptował.

Możesz cos napisać wiecej o tym jednofazowym falowniku? 
Jak z napięciem w sieci nie wyrzucało? Może przepinałeś na inna fazę?
Jeżeli rozbudowa, to dostawiłbyś następny ....? :roll eyes:

----------


## mitch

Jeśli chodzi o SolarEdge, to powoli dojrzewam do podłączenia licznika S0 pod falownik, żeby w apce ładnie wyglądał schemacik  :wink: 

Ale przy okazji spytam, może ktoś wie: czy można licznik z modbusem RS-485 podłączyć pod dwa urządzenia, które będą sobie ściągać dane? Czy to się wykopyrtnie? 

Na chłopski rozum podłączenie w taki sposób licznika z wyjściem impulsowym S0 jest skazane na porażkę (ale może się mylę?), ale już przy RS-485 teoretycznie to może się udać. Ktoś, coś? Dla siebie pytam. W ostateczności rozważam kupno licznika z RS-485 i wyjściem S0 i wykorzystanie do jednego urządzenia modbusa, a do drugiego S0.

----------


## d7d

> System SE  przy  nasłonecznieniu ruszy z jednym optymalizatorem i np. ośmioma modułami.
> Wystarczy jeden optymalizator na jeden string.
> 
> 
> Czyli jeden optymalizator rusza z 4 modułami od wschodu, potem działa   od zachodu z 4 modułami ten sam optymalizator.


Przyznaję, masz rację, jest taki system który pozwala na takie podłączenie.  :smile: 

Zamknięty system działający tylko i wyłącznie w określonym zestawieniu:
4-8 modułów:
SE1000M + M2640- max. DC 1350W, AC 1000VA
SE1500M + M2640- max. DC 2025W, AC 1500VA
SE2000M + M2640- max. DC 2640W, AC 2000VA
i w określonych ustawieniach względem stron świata, u ułożeniu pionowym lub poziomym
oraz 
3 moduły
SE1000M + P370T - max. DC 1350W, AC 1000VA

Jednak jest to teoretyczna możliwość bo ww. system nie ma deklaracji zgodności  :smile: 
Ale rację, przynajmniej częściowo i w temacie SE1000M - SE1500M - SE2000M, miałeś !
Mam nadzieję, że nie montujesz ww. systemu SolarEdge.

----------


## fotohobby

> No dzis to Tauron oficjalnie tych 4,27 kWp na jednej fazie by niezaakceptował.
> 
> Możesz cos napisać wiecej o tym jednofazowym falowniku? 
> Jak z napięciem w sieci nie wyrzucało? Może przepinałeś na inna fazę?
> Jeżeli rozbudowa, to dostawiłbyś następny ....?


Teraz już tak, ale wtedy Tauron brał moc falownika.
U mnie sieć stabilna, nawet w słoneczny dzień, w południe max co widziałem to 236V, mimo tego, że w bliskim sąsiedztwie jeszcze cztery instalacje działają.
Na fazie z falownikiem mam reku, pralkę, zmywarkę i częściowo indukcję, żeby zmaksymalizować autokonsumpcję.
Na dzień dzisiejszy kupiłbym 3-fazowy, krótkołańcuchowy falownik SE, ale wtedy ich nie było i wg symulacji w SD na 3-fazowym miałbym 5% mniejszy uzysk.

----------


## animuss

> Biorąc pod uwagę to, że 8 modułów patrzy na wschód, a 6 na południe (ale jest zacieniane od listopada do marca) to nieźle, zawsze około 1MWh z kWp jest.
> To 1-f, więc za bardzo rozbudować (oficjalnie  ) się nie da


A na drugą fazę kupić jakąś używkę z OLX?

----------


## fotohobby

Na razie ogrzewam gazem i taka produkcja mi wystarcza. Zobaczymy, co przyniesie przyszłość.

----------


## animuss

> Przyznaję, masz rację, jest taki system który pozwala na takie podłączenie. 
> .


A tu jeszcze ciekawostka o SE.


od 5 minuty  padło pytanie czy wystartuje falownik bez opty.



> Mam nadzieję, że nie montujesz ww. systemu SolarEdge.


Nie,  Huawei da lepszy uzysk w mojej sytuacji. 
Falownik SE ma w dodatku jeszcze gorszą sprawność.



> Na razie ogrzewam gazem i taka produkcja mi wystarcza. Zobaczymy, co przyniesie przyszłość.


Nie czekaj, dokręć jeszcze do 10kWp ostatnia szansa.

----------


## d7d

> A tu jeszcze ciekawostka o SE.
> ...
> od 5 minuty  padło pytanie czy wystartuje falownik bez opty.
> 
> Nie,  Huawei da lepszy uzysk w mojej sytuacji. 
> Falownik SE ma w dodatku jeszcze gorszą sprawność.
> 
> Nie czekaj, dokręć jeszcze do 10kWp ostatnia szansa.


Może, być może, spali się...  :smile: 
Czyli bez falownik SE optymalizatorów nie może pracować.

O ile system Huawei ma wyższą sprawność niż system SE?

Sumując problem optymalizacji: albo system SE albo Huawei albo SMA + Tigo.

----------


## mitch

> O ile system Huawei ma wyższą sprawność niż system SE?


Na przykładzie:
 SE5K: sprawność max 98%, europejska ważona 97,3% (na moje oko to wygląda, jakby uwzględniała optymalizatory, ale pewności nie mam)
SUN2000-5KTL-M1: sprawność max 98,4, europejska ważona 97,5% ("goły" falownik, bez optymalizatorów)
Jeśli chodzi o optymalizatory Huawei, to mamy max 99,5% oraz 99% europejska ważona.
SE optymalizatory max 99,5, europejska 98,8.
Czyli w teorii SE5K z 5000 DC robi 4875 W AC. Piszę "w teorii", bo w praktyce robi 4900 W.
Goły Huawei w teorii z 5000 DC robi 4920 W AC, z optymalizatorami 4895 W.

Czyli teoretyczna różnica SE vs goły Huawei jest spora, bo 45W, ale już przy optymalizatorach spada do 20W. Co do praktycznych różnic nie mam danych dot. Huawei, więc nie mam do czego porównać. Zakładam, że praktycznie Huawei też ma nieco większą produkcję, więc wychodzi na jedno. Przeliczenie tego na roczne straty pozostawiam dla chętnych.

Jak dla mnie straty SE vs Huawei są pomijalne. A skoro Huawei dorównuje cenowo do SE, to lepiej skupić się na kwestiach okołogwarancyjnych albo przewidywaniem, która firma będzie dłużej na rynku. USA boi się chińczyków, więc może to jest trop  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> .
> 
> Nie czekaj, dokręć jeszcze do 10kWp ostatnia szansa.


Po co, skoro nie potrzebuję? 
Poza tym, czy rozbudowa instalacji powoduje utratę przywilejów prosumenta ?

----------


## mitch

> Poza tym, czy rozbudowa instalacji powoduje utratę przywilejów prosumenta ?


Nie. Ale dzwoń do swojego ZE  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Też mi się o uszy obiło

----------


## autorus

> Po co, skoro nie potrzebuję? 
> Poza tym, czy rozbudowa instalacji powoduje utratę przywilejów prosumenta ?



Tutaj trudno powiedzieć, bo jeśli zmieniasz tylko ilości paneli do 10kw to nic się nie powinno dziać. Ale jeśli przekroczysz 10kw to wtedy już takie jasne nie jest i zależeć może od dobrej woli ZE. Może ale nie musi. Taki mały burdelik jak zawsze.

----------


## marvinetal

> Po co, skoro nie potrzebuję? 
> Poza tym, czy rozbudowa instalacji powoduje utratę przywilejów prosumenta ?


wg Ministrstwa Klimatu, nie:




> Jednocześnie Ministerstwo Klimatu i Środowiska przypomina, że w przypadku rozbudowy istniejącej przed 1 kwietnia 2022 r. instalacji fotowoltaicznej, obowiązującym dla prosumenta systemem rozliczeń jest system opustów. Należy pamiętać że, dokonując modyfikacji instalacji fotowoltaicznej, na wytwórcy energii elektrycznej ciąży obowiązek zgłoszenia rozbudowy instalacji fotowoltaicznej do operatora sieci. Zgodnie z art. 20 ust. 2 pkt 2 Ustawy o odnawialnych źródłach energii, wytwórca (prosument), którego mikroinstalacja jest podłączona do sieci operatora sieci dystrybucyjnej ma obowiązek poinformować operatora o zmianie mocy zainstalowanej mikroinstalacji w terminie 14 dni od dnia dokonanej zmiany. Niedopełnienie tego obowiązku wiąże się z karą w wysokości 1000 zł [4].

----------


## fotohobby

> wg Ministrstwa Klimatu, nie:


Dzięki za potwierdzenie

----------


## mitch

> Tutaj trudno powiedzieć, bo jeśli zmieniasz tylko ilości paneli do 10kw to nic się nie powinno dziać. Ale jeśli przekroczysz 10kw to wtedy już takie jasne nie jest i zależeć może od dobrej woli ZE. Może ale nie musi. Taki mały burdelik jak zawsze.


Niby tak, ale nie do końca. Zmiana progu nie ma nic do wyjścia z obecnego systemu. Żeby z niego wyjść, musiałbyś oficjalnie (składając odpowiednie papiery do ZE) zlikwidować instalację albo pisemnie wyrazić wolę przejścia na nowy system - w którymśtam punkcie ustawy jest zapis o tym. Nie ma innej drogi wyjścia z obecnego systemu rozliczeń.

----------


## gawel

> Tutaj trudno powiedzieć, bo jeśli zmieniasz tylko ilości paneli do 10kw to nic się nie powinno dziać. Ale jeśli przekroczysz 10kw to wtedy już takie jasne nie jest i zależeć może od dobrej woli ZE. Może ale nie musi. Taki mały burdelik jak zawsze.


moc 10 kw nie ma znaczenia. Miesiąc temu rozbudowywałem moje PV z 3,92 o 2,25 i trzeba to zgłosić , podpisałem aneks dot mocy paneli i przewidywanej produkcji. Za niezgłoszenie zmiany warunków technicznych co jest złamaniem umowy jest nagroda 1000 złotych.

----------


## Dolce1313

Czyli zwiększenie mocy obecnie działającej instalacji w przyszłości, gdy już wejdą nowe przepisy (czyli po 01.04.2022r) nie będzie się wiązało ze zmianą obecnej, korzystniejszej umowy prosumenckiej. 
Rozważałem rozbudować obecnie swoją instalację ale po namyśle stwierdziłem, że sobie odpuszczam. Na moją decyzję wpłynął głównie fakt, że jedynym miejscem, gdzie mógłbym ulokować panele jest elewacja budynku. Niestety i tam mam niezbyt wiele "słonecznego" miejsca. Tylko na 6 paneli. Napięcie byłoby na granicy funkcjonowania MPPT falownika i to przy mocniejszych panelach (450Wp). Do tego dochodzą duże koszty zakupu paneli (teraz jest szajba) oraz mniejsza produkcja przy kącie 90st. To by się zwróciło ale jakoś straciłem chęć do walki o te 2kWp więcej bo robota nie byłaby łatwa ponieważ panele musiałbym zamocować na wysokości od 5-8m.
Tak cień wędruje po elewacji pomiędzy godz 9:45 a 14:00 na przełomie stycznia i lutego:
https://zapodaj.net/b3fcc11f77b58.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/c8f69fe79735b.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/9a58b00e320c3.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/7a4c429e8d63f.jpg.html
W późniejszym okresie wiosenno-letnim byłoby lepiej ale montaż paneli tak wysoko i mniejszy uzysk... A do tego to nie byłaby specjalna ozdoba elewacji. 
Sam nie wiem.

----------


## Dariusz1983

> Tutaj trudno powiedzieć, bo jeśli zmieniasz tylko ilości paneli do 10kw to nic się nie powinno dziać. Ale jeśli przekroczysz 10kw to wtedy już takie jasne nie jest i zależeć może od dobrej woli ZE. Może ale nie musi. Taki mały burdelik jak zawsze.


jak już ktoś jest prosumentem to praw nie straci mimo rozbudowy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB-UkuYRVCQ i nie ma znaczenia czy z 1kWp zrobi się 49,999kWp, bo prawo nabyte do bycia prosumentem będzie zachowane. Oczywiśćie czas 15lat liczy się od chwili przyłączenia pierwotnej instalacji.

----------


## fotohobby

> To spójrz na to z mojej perspektywy, oczywiście na twoją instalację, twój okres
> 
>  15 lat "tyka' i nie ma znaczenia "dla nIch" czy masz 2kWp czy 15kWp.
> Wskaż mi jakiś biznes który jest teraz bardziej dochodowy, ceny energii cały czas idą w górę.
> Marnujesz swoją kasę.


Jaką kasę marnuję, skoro instalacja pokrywa mi 90% mojego zapotrzebowania na prąd ?
I dlaczego mam rozbudowywać instalację JUŻ TERAZ, w momencie  w którym dziki popyt związany ze zmianą systemu rozliczeń wyniósł ceny do góry ?

----------


## Dolce1313

Ja gdybym tylko miał sensowne miejsce to od razu dołożyłbym paneli do 10kWp. Po prostu w okresie przejściowym zużyłbym nadwyżkę prądu na ogrzewanie jakiegoś pomieszczenia. Z tym to nie miałbym problemu. Tak naprawdę te 10kWp przy domu to nie jest jakieś wielkie halo.
Natomiast prawdą jest, że obecne ceny są bezsensowne, nawet przy tej inflacji. Producenci a jeszcze bardziej pośrednicy windują je na maksa. 
To psuje rynek ale cóż, jak mogą to i drą pazurami.
Dlatego ostatecznie zrezygnowałem z "ozdabiania" elewacji mojego budynku. Nic na siłę, najczęściej takie podejście do sprawy jest najlepsze.
W moim przypadku ta decyzja głównie była powodowana trudnością w montażu paneli wysoko na elewacji, mniejszym uzyskiem "w pionie" i w sumie faktem, że panel w przypadku mojej elewacji raczej jej nie ozdobi. Jednak powtarzam, gdybym miał możliwość dołożenia paneli na dachu to bym to od razu zrobił. 
Jak wspomniałem wcześniej, czy bym miał 7kWp czy też 10kWp to i tak bym wszystko zechlał, jak koza trawę na pastwisku.
A z takich miłych rzecz (tzn dla mnie) to dzisiaj na falowniku pierwszy raz zobaczyłem produkcję 5,44kWp  :big lol:  Mała sprawa a cieszy.

----------


## fotohobby

> Grzejesz drogim gazem, który jest już po ponad 3,3 zł  za metr.


Drogi gaz ?
Kilowatogodzina kosztuje mnie 30gr
Do ogrzania domu i CWU potrzebuję 7500kWh
Kosztuje mnie to 2250 rocznie

I teraz zakładam, że montuję instalacje 8kWp (pomijam fakt, że to oznacza, że wypadam poza opust 80/20)
Kosztuje mnie to 8x 3750zł - 30 tysięcy złotych do tego jakieś 3tysięcy na przeróbkę instalacji
14.5 lat grzania. Pewnie 11-12, bo gaz jeszcze zdrożeje (choć na giełdach już tanieje)




> Ceny już nie spadną


Uważam, że spadną. I nie czaję się na 01/04/22, tylko 23, albo i 24
Jeśli z gazem zrobi się coś nieakceptowalnego, to właśnie wtedy będę się zastanawiał, choć wówczas pójdę w instalacje 3kWp, któa w połączeniu z tanim monoblokiem z COP3 da mi odpowiednią ilość energii

----------


## Dolce1313

W latach 90' kupiłem sobie książkę nt wykonywania instalacji co. Zawsze lubiłem takie prace więc postanowiłem sam ją sobie zaprojektować i wykonać. W tej książce przeczytałem takie mądre zdanie w temacie inwestycji. To znaczy dla mnie jest ono mądre i przekonywujące. Mianowicie autor napisał, że jeśli stopa zwrotu inwestycji/modernizacji wyniesie ok 5 lat to warto się decydować. Ja takim podejściem do tego typu wydatków jak fotowoltaika się z grubsza kieruję. Oczywiście czasem sytuacja po prostu zmusza nas do zmian czy tego chcemy czy nie (dzisiaj niestety tak jest) ale generalnie jeśli mamy zajawkę odnośnie decyzji o wydawaniu niemałych pieniążków to warto brać ten okres zwrotu ok 5 lat w takich inwestycjach. 
To jest jakiś kierunek.
Na wiele rzeczy, które mogą nastąpić często nie mamy niestety wpływu. 
Na przykład odnośnie tego co nasi włodarze zrobią, czy nie zmienią ot tak sobie korzystnych zasad obecnym prosumentom. 
Sytuacja, w pewnym sensie podobna do naszej, jest choćby tutaj opisana:
https://www.verbumdei.com.pl/2017/08...rej-porze.html
Z tą różnicą, że my możemy se i czuwać a Ci na górze i tak nas opitolą  :sad:

----------


## gawel

> Czyli zwiększenie mocy obecnie działającej instalacji w przyszłości, gdy już wejdą nowe przepisy (czyli po 01.04.2022r) nie będzie się wiązało ze zmianą obecnej, korzystniejszej umowy prosumenckiej. 
> Rozważałem rozbudować obecnie swoją instalację ale po namyśle stwierdziłem, że sobie odpuszczam. Na moją decyzję wpłynął głównie fakt, że jedynym miejscem, gdzie mógłbym ulokować panele jest elewacja budynku. Niestety i tam mam niezbyt wiele "słonecznego" miejsca. Tylko na 6 paneli. Napięcie byłoby na granicy funkcjonowania MPPT falownika i to przy mocniejszych panelach (450Wp). Do tego dochodzą duże koszty zakupu paneli (teraz jest szajba) oraz mniejsza produkcja przy kącie 90st. To by się zwróciło ale jakoś straciłem chęć do walki o te 2kWp więcej bo robota nie byłaby łatwa ponieważ panele musiałbym zamocować na wysokości od 5-8m.
> Tak cień wędruje po elewacji pomiędzy godz 9:45 a 14:00 na przełomie stycznia i lutego:
> https://zapodaj.net/b3fcc11f77b58.jpg.html
> https://zapodaj.net/c8f69fe79735b.jpg.html
> https://zapodaj.net/9a58b00e320c3.jpg.html
> https://zapodaj.net/7a4c429e8d63f.jpg.html
> W późniejszym okresie wiosenno-letnim byłoby lepiej ale montaż paneli tak wysoko i mniejszy uzysk... A do tego to nie byłaby specjalna ozdoba elewacji. 
> Sam nie wiem.


ja dołożyłem  6 x 375 W na gruncie, dlatego zdecydowałem się na instalacje w grudniu bo ulga podatkowa mi się kończyła.

----------


## animuss



----------


## gawel

> 


Tu jest taryfa C i nie uwzględniono autokonsumpcji, ale i tak się opłaca pod warunkiem zastosowania taryfy g12

----------


## d7d

> Na przykładzie:
>  SE5K: sprawność max 98%, europejska ważona 97,3% (na moje oko to wygląda, jakby uwzględniała optymalizatory, ale pewności nie mam)
> SUN2000-5KTL-M1: sprawność max 98,4, europejska ważona 97,5% ("goły" falownik, bez optymalizatorów)
> Jeśli chodzi o optymalizatory Huawei, to mamy max 99,5% oraz 99% europejska ważona.
> SE optymalizatory max 99,5, europejska 98,8.
> Czyli w teorii SE5K z 5000 DC robi 4875 W AC. Piszę "w teorii", bo w praktyce robi 4900 W.
> Goły Huawei w teorii z 5000 DC robi 4920 W AC, z optymalizatorami 4895 W.
> 
> Czyli teoretyczna różnica SE vs goły Huawei jest spora, bo 45W, ale już przy optymalizatorach spada do 20W. Co do praktycznych różnic nie mam danych dot. Huawei, więc nie mam do czego porównać. Zakładam, że praktycznie Huawei też ma nieco większą produkcję, więc wychodzi na jedno. Przeliczenie tego na roczne straty pozostawiam dla chętnych.
> ...


Wg mnie, praktycznie to  żadna różnica.
Huawei + opty Huawei z 5000 W dają 4826 W a nie 4895 W czyli strata to 174 W
SolarEdge + opty SolarEdge z 5000 W dają 4806 W a nie 4875 W czyli strata to 194 W.

----------


## gawel

> Wg mnie, praktycznie to  żadna różnica.
> Huawei + opty Huawei z 5000 W dają 4826 W a nie 4895 W czyli strata to 174 W
> SolarEdge + opty SolarEdge z 5000 W dają 4806 W a nie 4875 W czyli strata to 194 W.


A czy to nie czasem autokonsumpca falownika? Perpetuum mobile to nie jest

U mnie ok 140 KWh falownik konsumuje rocznie

----------


## d7d

To są dwie różne sprawy.
SE4K i SE10K mają takie same nocne zużycie energii < 2,5 W.
Licząc 24 x 365 x 2,5 W = 21,9 kWh (liczę że w dzień też konsumuje 2,5 W).
140 kWh / (365 x 24) = 16 W ??
Masz założony jakiś podlicznik?

----------


## animuss

> Wg mnie, praktycznie to  żadna różnica.
> Huawei + opty Huawei z 5000 W dają 4826 W a nie 4895 W czyli strata to 174 W
> SolarEdge + opty SolarEdge z 5000 W dają 4806 W a nie 4875 W czyli strata to 194 W.


Policz to na SUN 2000-8KTL-M1 & SE8K
A jak wiesz  optymalizatory jeden musi jakieś mieć, a drugiemu wtykasz gdzie chcesz  i ma chłodzenie konwekcyjne.

----------


## d7d

Przy jakim napięciu mam to porównać?

----------


## mitch

> Wg mnie, praktycznie to  żadna różnica.
> Huawei + opty Huawei z 5000 W dają 4826 W a nie 4895 W czyli strata to 174 W
> SolarEdge + opty SolarEdge z 5000 W dają 4806 W a nie 4875 W czyli strata to 194 W.


Ty to liczysz na tej europejskiej ważonej? Bo ja liczę na realnych danych. Sprawność falownika SE mam 98,5 praktycznie przez 99,99% czasu. Realnie z 5000W DC mam 4925W AC. Do tego trzeba doliczyć sprawność optymalizatorów - nie mam powodu, żeby zakładać, że ich sprawność jest realnie 98,8, tylko 99,5% (skoro falownik utrzymuje te 98,5, a nie 98, czy wręcz 97,3%). Tak samo nie mam powodu, żeby zakładać, że SE kantuje w serwowanych danych. Pewność mogę mieć, ale dopiero jak zainwestuję w licznik z modbusem, a niespieszno mi do tego ze względu na koszt. Tak czy siak, uważam że różnica jest w granicach błędu pomiarowego.

----------


## d7d

Tak, liczę na europejskiej ważonej z uwzględnieniem optymalizatorów.
W jaki sposób liczysz swoją sprawność falownika na 98,5% i optymalizatorów?
Z aplikacji?

----------


## mitch

> Policz to na SUN 2000-8KTL-M1 & SE8K


A co za różnica czy na 5 czy 8 kW? Chcesz się o 0,1% spierać? To nie ma sensu, już masz czarno na białym, że różnica jest żadna.



> A jak wiesz optymalizatory jeden musi jakieś mieć, a drugiemu wtykasz gdzie chcesz i ma chłodzenie konwekcyjne.


Taaaaa. Przecież widziałeś, jaka jest różnica w liczbach. A te chłodzenie, to panie, ze 100W bierze  :wink:

----------


## mitch

> Tak, liczę na europejskiej ważonej z uwzględnieniem optymalizatorów.
> W jaki sposób liczysz swoją sprawność falownika na 98,5% i optymalizatorów?
> Z aplikacji?


Nie, z falownika z modbusa. Mam co 5 sekund aktualizowane dane. I jak jest 5000W DC, to pokaże 4925 W AC (poza tym podaje też sprawność w %). Od tego trzeba jeszcze odjąć sprawność optymalizatorów.

----------


## Dolce1313

> ja dołożyłem  6 x 375 W na gruncie, dlatego zdecydowałem się na instalacje w grudniu bo ulga podatkowa mi się kończyła.


Te 6 paneli na gruncie podłączyłeś do oddzielnego MPPT falownika?
O jakiej mocy masz falownik a w zasadzie jaki jest zakres pracy jego MPPT?
Tu mam pytanie do kolegów. Jeśli falownik ma zakres pracy MPPT 250-850V to jak się będzie zachowywał w momencie, gdy dostanie mniejsze napięcia na wejście?
Weźmy pod uwagę taką sytuację: do wejścia falownika podłączono string składający się tak jak u kolegi z 6 paneli. Załóżmy, że jeden panel o mocy 375Wp daje średnio na wyjściu od 32-38V co w przypadku 6 paneli daje napięcie 192-228V. Tak więc napięcie z 6 paneli jest zbyt niskie, by występowało śledzenie punktu mocy maksymalnej.  
Na ile za niskie napięcie dla pracy MPPT ma wpływ na produkcję? Jak w takiej sytuacji pracuje falownik?
Będę wdzięczny za wyjaśnienie.

----------


## d7d

> Nie, z falownika z modbusa. Mam co 5 sekund aktualizowane dane. I jak jest 5000W DC, to pokaże 4925 W AC (poza tym podaje też sprawność w %). Od tego trzeba jeszcze odjąć sprawność optymalizatorów.


Jakie masz do tego oprogramowanie?

----------


## mitch

> Jakie masz do tego oprogramowanie?


Home Assistant. Trochę dużo zachodu, jak na sam podgląd danych z falownika - ja mam HA do tzw. inteligentnego (hehe) domu, a odczyt falownika zrobiłem przy okazji, skoro się da  :smile:  Można też inaczej się dobrać, ale to już w necie musiałbyś pogrzebać.

----------


## d7d

Czyli skomplikowana sprawa  :smile: 
Po czym łączy się HA z falownikiem SE?

Na szybko coś takiego znalazłem
https://ai-speaker.discourse.group/t...towoltaika/162

----------


## mitch

> Czyli skomplikowana sprawa 
> Po czym łączy się HA z falownikiem SE?


Ja korzystam z najprostszej możliwej rzeczy - Modbus-TCP. Czyli dobieram się do danych po TCP/IP. 



> Na szybko coś takiego znalazłem
> https://ai-speaker.discourse.group/t...towoltaika/162


No nie. To jest integracja oficjalna - czyli dostęp przez chmurę. Aktualizowanie bodajże co 5 minut (to i tak lepiej niż co 15 min przez apkę). Potrzebujesz HA + HACS i jednego z repozytoriów customowych obsługujących SolarEdge np:
https://github.com/erikarenhill/solaredge-modbus-hass 
Ogólnie to nie jest zabawa na jeden dzień, nawet nie na weekend. Może są prostsze metody?

----------


## animuss

> Przy jakim napięciu mam to porównać?


Jakie ci pasuje.



> A te chłodzenie, to panie, ze 100W bierze


Chłodzenie pasywne działa cały czas na maksa, nawet jak jest zanik prądu, brak efektu "smażenia"
Mniej  ruchomych części, mniej elementów, które mogą się zużyć, lub zepsuć, takie chodzenie łatwo czyścić.
Tak jak optymalizatory z dłuższą  gwarancją od falowników nie mają wiatraczków  :wink:

----------


## Marek.M

> Mam pytanie. Czy można przenieść bycie prosumentem na inną lokalizację? Przykładowo robię teraz na mieszkaniu bieda instalację do końca marca by zostać prosumentem. Za jakiś czas buduję dom. Czy mogę "przenieść" tą instalację do nowej lokalizacji, żeby tam być prosumentem. Czy prosument jest przypisany do adresu?


Nikt nie potrafi odpowiedzieć na to pytanie?




> Jak chałupy nie skończyłeś to postaw instalację  na gruncie tej działki przy płocie.


Nawet nie zacząłem, więc to się raczej nie uda

----------


## animuss

> Nikt nie potrafi odpowiedzieć na to pytanie?
> Nawet nie zacząłem, więc to się raczej nie uda


Wątpię.



> - dołączy do zgłoszenia oświadczenie następującej treści: "Świadomy odpowiedzialności karnej za złożenie fałszywego oświadczenia wynikającej z art. 233 par. 6 ustawy z dnia 6 czerwca 1997 roku - Kodeks karny oświadczam, że* posiadam tytuł prawny do nieruchomości, na której jest planowana inwestycja* oraz do mikroinstalacji określonej w zgłoszeniu." Klauzula ta z mocy prawa zastępuje pouczenie organu o odpowiedzialności karnej za składanie fałszywych zeznań.


Możesz zrobić małą instalację tam gzie się teraz da, podniesiesz wartość nieruchomości.

----------


## Wekto

> jak już ktoś jest prosumentem to praw nie straci mimo rozbudowy


Fakt, że 15 lat gwarantowane ale czy gwarantowany opust 20% zamiast np. 40-50%? 
To taki mały kamyczek do tej całej naszej koncepcji pewności, że teraz to już śpimy spokojnie.

----------


## SUSPENSER

> Chłodzenie pasywne działa cały czas na maksa, nawet jak jest zanik prądu, brak efektu "smażenia"
> Mniej  ruchomych części, mniej elementów, które mogą się zużyć, lub zepsuć, takie chodzenie łatwo czyścić.
> Tak jak optymalizatory z dłuższą  gwarancją od falowników nie mają wiatraczków


Też mnie to przekonało i wybrałem inwertery Growatt z chłodzeniem pasywnym, podobnie retrofity led do auta też bez "wiatraczków".

Z wieloma rzeczami tak jest i np. palniki obrotowe w kotłach z czasem maja awarie mechanizmów obrotowych a stałe co najwyżej wyczyścić trzeba - co by nie mówić proste rozwiązania są najmniej awaryjne.

----------


## mitch

> Jakie ci pasuje.
> Chłodzenie pasywne działa cały czas na maksa, nawet jak jest zanik prądu, brak efektu "smażenia"
> Mniej  ruchomych części, mniej elementów, które mogą się zużyć, lub zepsuć, takie chodzenie łatwo czyścić.
> Tak jak optymalizatory z dłuższą  gwarancją od falowników nie mają wiatraczków


Rozumiem. Teraz już jest jasne, że Huawei jest pewniejszy swojego produktu i daje w standardzie 5 lat gwarancji, a SolarEdge 12 lat? Oh wait...
Oczywiście, można przedłużyć gwarancję Huawei do 10, 15 lub 20 lat, ale... SolarEdge można przedłużyć do 20 lub 25 lat. No dobra, chyba nie będę się doszukiwał w tym logiki. I tak, wiem, przyjmuję argumenty za/przeciw pasywnemu chłodzeniu, tylko dlaczego za tym nie idzie postępowanie producenta?

Natomiast jeśli chodzi o twarde dane: SolarEdge bez aktywnego chłodzenia (tak, taka ciekawostka - SE dopiero jakiś czas temu dołożył aktywne chłodzenie, wcześniej było również pasywne chłodzenie) raportował maksymalną temperaturę ok 54 stopni. Huawei raportuje mniej więcej te same poziomy - w granicach 0,5 do 1 stopnia rozbieżności - tutaj wystarczy różnica temperatur pomieszczeń, w których są falowniki.

I teraz moje pytanie z podtekstem teorii spiskowych: dlaczego przy tych samych osiąganych temperaturach przy chłodzeniu pasywnym, jeden producent zdecydował się jednak dołożyć aktywne chłodzenie?




> Mam pytanie. Czy można przenieść bycie prosumentem na inną lokalizację? Przykładowo robię teraz na mieszkaniu bieda instalację do końca marca by zostać prosumentem. Za jakiś czas buduję dom. Czy mogę "przenieść" tą instalację do nowej lokalizacji, żeby tam być prosumentem. Czy prosument jest przypisany do adresu?


Zasadniczo odpowiedź brzmi: nie, nie można. Domyślam się, że chodzi o utrzymanie sposobu rozliczania wg "starego" prosumenta. Instalacja, a zarazem sposób rozliczania jest przypisany do konkretnego licznika PPE. Jeśli zdołasz przenieść licznik do nowej lokalizacji (co się nie ma prawa udać), to miałbyś malutką furtkę, żeby przenieść sposób rozliczania. Ale że to czysta teoria, to odpowiedź brzmi tak jak na wstępie  :wink: 




> Fakt, że 15 lat gwarantowane ale czy gwarantowany opust 20% zamiast np. 40-50%? 
> To taki mały kamyczek do tej całej naszej koncepcji pewności, że teraz to już śpimy spokojnie.


Ojezusmaria. Ty to w ogóle możesz spać spokojnie, wiedząc, że w każdej chwili może Ci na dom spaść samolot?  :jaw drop:   :big lol:

----------


## goguś

800 stówek za panel mnie zniechęciło na dobre , odpuszczam bo prędzej kitnę zanim pożytek z tego będzie .

----------


## niedowiarek

> 800 stówek za panel mnie zniechęciło na dobre , odpuszczam bo prędzej kitnę zanim pożytek z tego będzie .


Za osiemset stówek to Ci zrobią poza kolejnością całą instalację 10kWp  :wink: .

----------


## goguś

> Za osiemset stówek to Ci zrobią poza kolejnością całą instalację 10kWp .


Literówka ale tak czy siak mało to zachęcające tym bardziej że przyszłość niezbyt różowo wygląda.

----------


## animuss

> Rozumiem. Teraz już jest jasne, że Huawei jest pewniejszy swojego produktu


Pojęcie pierwszy jest nieadekwatne, po prostu dopasował się do moich potrzeb.
Nie sądziłem że trzeba tu toczyć wojnę "falowniczą"  o pozycję lidera.
Dla mnie SE ma przestarzałą konstrukcję,



> i daje w standardzie 5 lat gwarancji, a SolarEdge 12 lat?


Ja mam w standardzie 120 miesięcy.



> I teraz moje pytanie z podtekstem teorii spiskowych: dlaczego przy tych samych osiąganych temperaturach przy chłodzeniu pasywnym, jeden producent zdecydował się jednak dołożyć aktywne chłodzenie?


To proste, to pudrowanie trupa.
Przestawianie linii produkcyjnych, przetestowanie nowocześniejszych urządzeń, to wszystko koszty, dopóki da się wieść na fali wznoszącej, nikt nie będzie wychodzić przed szereg.    
To budowa konwertera energii ma znaczenie, walka toczy się  wewnątrz inwertera, np. jak wykluczyć, lub  zminimalizować kondensatory elektrolityczne, wtedy urządzenie, które wydziela ciepło, "gotujące elektrolity",    ma  jeszcze większą żywotność.
HW zastosował  mniejsze wartości kondensatorów w filtrze wyjściowym, dzięki 5-poziomowej  topologii przetwarzania przebiegu wyjściowego do postaci sinusoidy w przekształtniku, trafa są coraz bardziej inteligentne. 



> tutaj wystarczy różnica temperatur pomieszczeń, w których są falowniki.


Podkreślam raz jeszcze nie ma uniwersalnego urządzenia, co jednemu pasuje niekoniecznie powinno pasować gdzie indziej.

----------


## mitch

> Pojęcie pierwszy jest nieadekwatne, po prostu dopasował się do moich potrzeb.
> Nie sądziłem że trzeba tu toczyć wojnę "falowniczą"  o pozycję lidera.


Wojnę? Nie, tylko jeśli padają ochy i achy o chłodzeniu pasywnym, to mi się od razu zapala czerwona lampka (a temperatury są najwyraźniej u obu producentów te same). Elektronika, jaka by nie była, nie lubi ciepła. Za to serwisanci lubią. Przypadek? Przekonamy się jak zwykle po latach, który producent lepiej zaprojektował sprzęty.




> Dla mnie SE ma przestarzałą konstrukcję,


Ok, nie jestem elektronikiem i nie śledzę trendów projektowania urządzeń - nie mam szansy ani potwierdzić ani zaprzeczyć. Natomiast nagrody jakie SE otrzymuje za swoje produkty/rozwiązania jakby przeczą temu, że jest przestarzały. Bardziej by mi pasowało "innowacyjny". Nie przeczę, Huawei wbija sie na rynek przebojem - bierze co lepsze pomysły od innych (choćby optymalizatory czy zintegrowane zabezpieczenia ) i implementuje u siebie. Nic dziwnego, chińczyki mają w tym doświadczenie - i dobrze.




> Ja mam w standardzie 120 miesięcy.


Fakt, zapomniałem dodać, że Huawei różnicuje gwarancję w zależności od generacji (i modelu?) falownika. Tak czy siak, możesz wykupić do (tylko?  :smile:  ) 20 lat. Przy okazji - znasz ceny przedłużenia gwarancji?




> To proste, to pudrowanie trupa.


Bardzo odważne słowa - zwłaszcza w stosunku do SE. 




> Przestawianie linii produkcyjnych, przetestowanie nowocześniejszych urządzeń, to wszystko koszty, dopóki da się wieść na fali wznoszącej, nikt nie będzie wychodzić przed szereg.


Czyli SolarEdge zatrzymał się w miejscu? To dziwne, jeśli spojrzeć na to co wypuszczają na rynek i na ich kolejne zapowiedzi. Przyznaję, wyprzedzili SE z magazynami energii. SE tutaj zaspał. Ale bez przesady. Funkcjonalnie naprawdę źle nie wypadają, łącznie z sterowaniem zigbee (fakt, trzeba dokupić kartę).




> To budowa konwertera energii ma znaczenie, walka toczy się  wewnątrz inwertera, np. jak wykluczyć, lub  zminimalizować kondensatory elektrolityczne, wtedy urządzenie, które wydziela ciepło, "gotujące elektrolity",    ma  jeszcze większą żywotność.
> HW zastosował  mniejsze wartości kondensatorów w filtrze wyjściowym, dzięki 5-poziomowej  topologii przetwarzania przebiegu wyjściowego do postaci sinusoidy w przekształtniku, trafa są coraz bardziej inteligentne.


No, muszę Ci oddać - marketingowo strzał w dziesiątkę  :smile:  Też czytałem ulotki. 




> Podkreślam raz jeszcze nie ma uniwersalnego urządzenia, co jednemu pasuje niekoniecznie powinno pasować gdzie indziej.


100% racji. Dla każdego jest miejsce na rynku. Cenowo Huawei celuje w najwyższą półkę.

----------


## marvinetal

> Wskaż mi jakiś biznes który jest teraz bardziej dochodowy, ceny energii cały czas idą w górę.


Przez wiele lat ceny ceny stały w miejscu, więc sformułowanie "cały czas" jest trochę na wyrost chociaż nie oznacza że obecny trend się nie utrzyma zamiast wrócić do poprzedniego.

https://wysokienapiecie.pl/wp-conten...1_grudzien.png

----------


## animuss

> Wojnę? Nie, tylko jeśli padają ochy i achy o chłodzeniu pasywnym, to mi się od razu zapala czerwona lampka (a temperatury są najwyraźniej u obu producentów te same). Elektronika, jaka by nie była, nie lubi ciepła. Za to serwisanci lubią. Przypadek? Przekonamy się jak zwykle po latach, który producent lepiej zaprojektował sprzęty..


To prawda zwłaszcza, że falownik  HW to młody wytwór.



> Ok, nie jestem elektronikiem i nie śledzę trendów projektowania urządzeń - nie mam szansy ani potwierdzić ani zaprzeczyć. Natomiast nagrody jakie SE otrzymuje za swoje produkty/rozwiązania jakby przeczą temu, że jest przestarzały. Bardziej by mi pasowało "innowacyjny". Nie przeczę, Huawei wbija sie na rynek przebojem - bierze co lepsze pomysły od innych (choćby optymalizatory czy zintegrowane zabezpieczenia ) i implementuje u siebie. Nic dziwnego, chińczyki mają w tym doświadczenie - i dobrze.


A czemu SE ma nie otrzymywać, pomysł mieli świetny, tylko jakby w pewnym momencie zastygli.   



> Czyli SolarEdge zatrzymał się w miejscu? To dziwne, jeśli spojrzeć na to co wypuszczają na rynek i na ich kolejne zapowiedzi. Przyznaję, wyprzedzili SE z magazynami energii. SE tutaj zaspał. Ale bez przesady. Funkcjonalnie naprawdę źle nie wypadają, łącznie z sterowaniem zigbee (fakt, trzeba dokupić kartę).


Ostatnio coś się dzieje, ale czy przypadkiem to nie dzięki konkurencji. 



> No, muszę Ci oddać - marketingowo strzał w dziesiątkę  Też czytałem ulotki.


Wpasowali się, SE musi się rozwijać, nie ma wyjścia, to może przynieść nam wymierne korzyści.

----------


## animuss

> Przez wiele lat ceny ceny stały w miejscu, więc sformułowanie "cały czas" jest trochę na wyrost chociaż nie oznacza że obecny trend się nie utrzyma zamiast wrócić do poprzedniego.


To prawda.

----------


## mitch

> A czemu SE ma nie otrzymywać, pomysł mieli świetny, tylko jakby w pewnym momencie zastygli.


Zastygli? Chyba powinieneś zweryfikować źródła informacji.



> Ostatnio coś się dzieje, ale czy przypadkiem to nie dzięki konkurencji.


Jeśli przez ostatnio masz na myśli ostatnie kilka lat, to tak. A konkurencja jest zawsze mile widziana, dzięki temu mamy rozwój. 



> Wpasowali się, SE musi się rozwijać, nie ma wyjścia, to może przynieść nam wymierne korzyści.


Naprawdę nie rozumiem takiego pisania, że SE się musi rozwijać. Zarówno SE jak i Huawei się rozwijają od dawna i nadal to robi. Wystarczy spojrzeć na kierunek rozwoju SE - EV, magazyny energii. Huawei zwyczajnie udało się wcześniej ogarnąć magazyny, co nie może dziwić patrząc na ich kraj pochodzenia. Byłbym zdziwiony, jakby to nie oni byli pierwsi. Poza tym nie ma co patrzeć przez pryzmat Polski, Huawei zawitał do nas raptem 2 (?) lata temu i zrobił się niesamowity hype na ich falowniki. Dziwne, że to się zbiegło z problemami w USA. 

A tak na marginesie - apki mobilne najbardziej podobają mi się właśnie Huawei i SolarEdge. Na pewno nie podoba mi się w SE to, że wycięli dostęp lokalny do falownika przez http i trzeba się dobierać do danych przez modbus-TCP - za to mają dużego minusa. Co prawda zawsze można kliknąć na falowniku i się połączyć bezpośrednio, ale to już nie to samo.

----------


## gpel

Używam aplikacji Solarman na swoim telefonie. Chciałem zainstalować na innym telefonie, ale jest informacja, że Logger connected. Poprzez 10.10.100.254 falownik widzę, ale aplikacji nie da się skonfigurować. Czy moża zainstalować na kilku telefonach?

----------


## animuss

> Zastygli? Chyba powinieneś zweryfikować źródła informacji.
> 
> Jeśli przez ostatnio masz na myśli ostatnie kilka lat, to tak. A konkurencja jest zawsze mile widziana, dzięki temu mamy rozwój. 
> 
> Naprawdę nie rozumiem takiego pisania, że SE się musi rozwijać. Zarówno SE jak i Huawei się rozwijają od dawna i nadal to robi. Wystarczy spojrzeć na kierunek rozwoju SE - EV, magazyny energii. Huawei zwyczajnie udało się wcześniej ogarnąć magazyny, co nie może dziwić patrząc na ich kraj pochodzenia. Byłbym zdziwiony, jakby to nie oni byli pierwsi. Poza tym nie ma co patrzeć przez pryzmat Polski, Huawei zawitał do nas raptem 2 (?) lata temu i zrobił się niesamowity hype na ich falowniki. Dziwne, że to się zbiegło z problemami w USA. 
> 
> A tak na marginesie - apki mobilne najbardziej podobają mi się właśnie Huawei i SolarEdge. Na pewno nie podoba mi się w SE to, że wycięli dostęp lokalny do falownika przez http i trzeba się dobierać do danych przez modbus-TCP - za to mają dużego minusa. Co prawda zawsze można kliknąć na falowniku i się połączyć bezpośrednio, ale to już nie to samo.


No tak, ale  popatrz tak z czystej ciekawości w środek SE a zobaczysz ile komponentów ma napis made in china. :cool:

----------


## mitch

> No tak, ale  popatrz tak z czystej ciekawości w środek SE a zobaczysz ile komponentów ma napis made in china.


Trochę dziwny ten argument. Weź dowolną elektronikę i na 99% będzie miał części z Chin  :smile: 
 Tylko wytworzenie a zaprojektowanie, to są dwie różne sprawy. Byłeś w Izraelu? Widziałeś ile tam elektryków jeździ? Wiesz jak często można spotkać instalacje PV? Na wszelki wypadek, jakbyś nie był - w Polsce przejeżdżając przez wieś, ciężko byłoby nie trafić na PV na dachu - w Izraelu widok PV to naprawdę rzadkość, przy czym sposób montażu woła o pomstę do nieba - widoki niczym z memów o instalatorach fryzjerach. To samo dotyczy EV (w sensie rzadkość występowania  :wink:  ). A teraz rzut oka na Chiny - EV u nich od groma. Wystarczy spojrzeć na BYD - firma ma na koncie samochody, autobusy, kolej - wszystko na prund  :smile:  Oczywiście nie zapominajmy o bateryjkach. Huawei też z tego tortu korzysta. Chiny prądem stoją, dlatego napisałem, że zdziwiłbym się, gdyby to Izrael byłby pierwszy, a nie Chiny, z całym ich zapleczem, know-how oraz nazwijmy to "zdolnością pozyskiwania technologii"  :wink: 

 Co nie zmienia faktu, że SE nie odpuszcza i choć nigdy raczej nie będą mieli takich magazynów jak BYD/Huawei/Tesla, to idą w innym kierunku - współpracy każdego ich falownika ładowarkami EV czy z dowolnym magazynem energii. Pewnie tanio nie będzie (jak to SE), ale ich produkt wygląda interesująco. Pożyjemy, zobaczymy  :smile:

----------


## d7d

> No tak, ale  popatrz tak z czystej ciekawości w środek SE a zobaczysz ile komponentów ma napis made in china.


W Huawei w środku ma komponenty "Made in China" ??

----------


## animuss

> Trochę dziwny ten argument. Weź dowolną elektronikę i na 99% będzie miał części z Chin 
>  Tylko wytworzenie a zaprojektowanie, to są dwie różne sprawy. Byłeś w Izraelu? Widziałeś ile tam elektryków jeździ? Wiesz jak często można spotkać instalacje PV? Na wszelki wypadek, jakbyś nie był - w Polsce przejeżdżając przez wieś, ciężko byłoby nie trafić na PV na dachu - w Izraelu widok PV to naprawdę rzadkość, przy czym sposób montażu woła o pomstę do nieba - widoki niczym z memów o instalatorach fryzjerach. To samo dotyczy EV (w sensie rzadkość występowania  ). A teraz rzut oka na Chiny - EV u nich od groma. Wystarczy spojrzeć na BYD - firma ma na koncie samochody, autobusy, kolej - wszystko na prund  Oczywiście nie zapominajmy o bateryjkach. Huawei też z tego tortu korzysta. Chiny prądem stoją, dlatego napisałem, że zdziwiłbym się, gdyby to Izrael byłby pierwszy, a nie Chiny, z całym ich zapleczem, know-how oraz nazwijmy to "zdolnością pozyskiwania technologii" 
> 
>  Co nie zmienia faktu, że SE nie odpuszcza i choć nigdy raczej nie będą mieli takich magazynów jak BYD/Huawei/Tesla, to idą w innym kierunku - współpracy każdego ich falownika ładowarkami EV czy z dowolnym magazynem energii. Pewnie tanio nie będzie (jak to SE), ale ich produkt wygląda interesująco. Pożyjemy, zobaczymy


To co opisałeś, te zachowania wymusza konkurencja.
Mieli szybszy start Teslę pod nosem, technologię, tylko w głowie siedzi pewno pochodzenie. :tongue: 



> Pewnie tanio nie będzie (jak to SE),


Faktem jest, żeby zaspokoić rynek potrzebowali szybkiego rozwoju i kapitału, gdyby nie te wyższe ceny to może by coś z tego wyszło. 
Są pionierami optymalizacji i chcieli jechać na patentach, nawet chyba się sądzili z HW, ale nie wiem jak to wyszło.
Teraz żeby przetrwać muszą budować sprzęt, który umożliwia  współpracę z obcymi systemami.

----------


## animuss

> W Huawei w środku ma komponenty "Made in China" ??


Raczej, ale z  Panasonica też coś znajdziesz .   :big grin:

----------


## mitch

> To co opisałeś, te zachowania wymusza konkurencja.
> Mieli szybszy start Teslę pod nosem, technologię, tylko w głowie siedzi pewno pochodzenie.


Nie wiem, czemu cały czas Ci siedzi w głowie, że SE stoi w miejscu. Co do konkurencji - ona zmusza wszystkie firmy, także Huawei, a nie tylko SE, do ciągłego rozwoju. Czemu masz taki punkt widzenia? Nic innego niż uprzedzenie do SE lub fascynacja Huawei nie przychodzi mi do głowy. 



> Faktem jest, żeby zaspokoić rynek potrzebowali szybkiego rozwoju i kapitału, gdyby nie te wyższe ceny to może by coś z tego wyszło.


Mam wrażenie, że nie wiesz o czym piszesz. Wyższe ceny? Huawei jest na tym samym poziomie cenowym, co SE. U niektórych instalatorów nawet na wyższym (nawet bez optymalizatorów). Raptem miesiąc temu u znajomej widziałem taką ofertę - Huawei bez opty był droższy niż tej samej mocy falownik SE. Ten argument z ceną jest całkowicie nietrafiony.



> Są pionierami optymalizacji i chcieli jechać na patentach, nawet chyba się sądzili z HW, ale nie wiem jak to wyszło.
> Teraz żeby przetrwać muszą budować sprzęt, który umożliwia  współpracę z obcymi systemami.


Czy Ty właśnie uczyniłeś zarzut SE względem patentów? No nie wierzę. Cały świat technologii/elektroniki (i nie tylko) opiera się na patentach. A Ty wyciągnąłeś to jako zarzut względem akurat SE? To hipokryzja czystej wody - wpisz w google "huawei patents". Jeśli chcesz komukolwiek zarzucać "jechanie na patentach" to koronnym przykładem powinien być właśnie Huawei. 



> Teraz żeby przetrwać muszą budować sprzęt, który umożliwia współpracę z obcymi systemami.


Przetrwać? Dobra, kumam, Ty mnie zwyczajnie trolujesz, a ja się dałem złapać  :smile:  Punkt dla Ciebie  :smile:  Dobry jesteś  :big lol:

----------


## animuss

> Nie wiem, czemu cały czas Ci siedzi w głowie, że SE stoi w miejscu. Co do konkurencji - ona zmusza wszystkie firmy, także Huawei, a nie tylko SE, do ciągłego rozwoju. Czemu masz taki punkt widzenia? Nic innego niż uprzedzenie do SE lub fascynacja Huawei nie przychodzi mi do głowy.


Mnie HW niestety też nie fascynuje, mam niedosyt, że to tak wszystko raczkuje, a nas baranów strzygą wszyscy.  :cool: 



> Mam wrażenie, że nie wiesz o czym piszesz. Wyższe ceny? Huawei jest na tym samym poziomie cenowym, co SE. U niektórych instalatorów nawet na wyższym (nawet bez optymalizatorów). Raptem miesiąc temu u znajomej widziałem taką ofertę - Huawei bez opty był droższy niż tej samej mocy falownik SE. Ten argument z ceną jest całkowicie nietrafiony.


Tu odniosłem się raczej do innych tańszych firm, które wypełniły niszę.  



> Czy Ty właśnie uczyniłeś zarzut SE względem patentów? No nie wierzę. Cały świat technologii/elektroniki (i nie tylko) opiera się na patentach. A Ty wyciągnąłeś to jako zarzut względem akurat SE? To hipokryzja czystej wody - wpisz w google "huawei patents". Jeśli chcesz komukolwiek zarzucać "jechanie na patentach" to koronnym przykładem powinien być właśnie Huawei.


Chodziło mi o rozwój, czuli się bezpiecznie w swojej niszy.  
Patenty często ograniczają możliwość posiadania - cena, większej grupie społecznej. 



> Przetrwać? Dobra, kumam, Ty mnie zwyczajnie trolujesz, a ja się dałem złapać  Punkt dla Ciebie  Dobry jesteś


Trochę żartu nie zaszkodzi. :tongue:

----------


## Wekto

> Rozumiem. Teraz już jest jasne, że Huawei jest pewniejszy swojego produktu i daje w standardzie 5 lat gwarancji, a SolarEdge 12 lat? Oh wait...


Oh wait...
Huawei M1/M2/M3 - 10 lat (przedłużenie do 15/20)
Huawei opty - 25 lat

SE - 12 lat (niektóre kraje głównie afrykańskie 7; przedłużenie do 20/25)
SE opty - 25 lat

Tyle, że to nijak się nie ma do jakości zastosowanego systemu chłodzenia. 




> Fakt, że 15 lat gwarantowane ale czy gwarantowany opust 20% zamiast np. 40-50%?
> To taki mały kamyczek do tej całej naszej koncepcji pewności, że teraz to już śpimy spokojnie.
> 
> 
> Ojezusmaria. Ty to w ogóle możesz spać spokojnie, wiedząc, że w każdej chwili może Ci na dom spaść samolot?


Chyba jednak nie bardzo rozumiesz o czym mowa w dyskusjach o przyszłości prosumentów krótko i długoterminowej w Polsce.

----------


## mitch

> Oh wait...
> Huawei M1/M2/M3 - 10 lat (przedłużenie do 15/20)
> Huawei opty - 25 lat


Tak, przecież później napisałem, że zapomniałem o tych 10 latach do nowych falowników. Stare były sprzedawane z 5 letnią gwarancją.




> Tyle, że to nijak się nie ma do jakości zastosowanego systemu chłodzenia.


Położysz głowę za to?  :smile:  Wiem, argument od czapy  :wink:  Natomiast jakość chłodzenia u obydwu producentów jest/była na takim samym poziomie - przedstawiłem wyżej, jakie temperatury osiągały ich falowniki i że różniły się o max. 1,5 stopnia. Przy aktywnym chłodzeniu SE schodzi o 10 stopni w dół. Czy to źle? Czas pokaże. Tak czy owak, masz podobne falowniki, podobną technologię (opty), podobne zalety (wykrywanie łuku i tego typu pierdoły),  podobną cenę i nieco inną gwarancję. Przy okazji, czy ktoś zna cenę przedłużenia gwarancji na Huawei? Na oko wychodzi koszt 2x więcej niż SE, ale może w Polsce jest inaczej?




> Chyba jednak nie bardzo rozumiesz o czym mowa w dyskusjach o przyszłości prosumentów krótko i długoterminowej w Polsce.


Chyba jednak bardzo rozumiem. Ale o czym tu rozmawiać? Że masz na 15 lat opust 20%, który może być zwiększony do 40%? Jeszcze niedawno były głosy, że przy rozbudowie instalacji zmienią się warunki rozliczeń. No to równie dobrze mogę się obawiać, że na dachu wyląduje awionetka (zdarza się). Jak rozmawiamy o absurdach, to czemu jedne absurdy dopuszczamy do dyskusji, a inne nie? Jak będzie opust 40%, to nadal instalacja będzie pracować, jak dom będzie zrównany z ziemią, to pozamiatane. 

 Rozumiem, jakbyś podniósł argument kiepskiego stanu sieci czy dajmy na to zbyt wysokiego napięcia, z czym musi się mierzyć coraz więcej prosumentów i co realnie ogranicza produkcję (wydłuża zwrot z inwestycji), a taki Tauron czy Energa sobie w najlepsze ignoruje temat. To są racjonalne argumenty, a nie jakieś 40% opustu. Nie dziw się, że odpowiadam absurdem na absurdalne argumenty. Chcesz poważnej rozmowy, to zacznij poważnie rozmawiać, a nie rozmowy na poziomie wieczornego ogniska z piwkiem i kiełbaską i sobie bajki opowiadamy.

----------


## JTKirk

> Rozumiem, jakbyś podniósł argument kiepskiego stanu sieci czy dajmy na to zbyt wysokiego napięcia, z czym musi się mierzyć coraz więcej prosumentów i co realnie ogranicza produkcję (wydłuża zwrot z inwestycji), a taki Tauron czy Energa sobie w najlepsze ignoruje temat. To są racjonalne argumenty, a nie jakieś 40% opustu. Nie dziw się, że odpowiadam absurdem na absurdalne argumenty. Chcesz poważnej rozmowy, to zacznij poważnie rozmawiać, a nie rozmowy na poziomie wieczornego ogniska z piwkiem i kiełbaską i sobie bajki opowiadamy.


dokładnie tak

----------


## Wekto

> Tak, przecież później napisałem, że zapomniałem o tych 10 latach do nowych falowników. Stare były sprzedawane z 5 letnią gwarancją.


Gdybyś zedytował swoją bzdurę to bym się do niej nie odniósł. Na tej bzdurze zbudowałeś swoją błędną narrację.




> Przy okazji, czy ktoś zna cenę przedłużenia gwarancji na Huawei? Na oko wychodzi koszt 2x więcej niż SE, ale może w Polsce jest inaczej?


Huwei 5KTL - 1690 zł do 15 lat, 2580 zł do 20 lat
SE SE5K - 1510 zł do 20 lat, 2460 zł do 25 lat
netto





> Chyba jednak bardzo rozumiem. Ale o czym tu rozmawiać? Że masz na 15 lat opust 20%, który może być zwiększony do 40%? Jeszcze niedawno były głosy, że przy rozbudowie instalacji zmienią się warunki rozliczeń. No to równie dobrze mogę się obawiać, że na dachu wyląduje awionetka (zdarza się). Jak rozmawiamy o absurdach, to czemu jedne absurdy dopuszczamy do dyskusji, a inne nie? Jak będzie opust 40%, to nadal instalacja będzie pracować, jak dom będzie zrównany z ziemią, to pozamiatane. 
> 
>  Rozumiem, jakbyś podniósł argument kiepskiego stanu sieci czy dajmy na to zbyt wysokiego napięcia, z czym musi się mierzyć coraz więcej prosumentów i co realnie ogranicza produkcję (wydłuża zwrot z inwestycji), a taki Tauron czy Energa sobie w najlepsze ignoruje temat. To są racjonalne argumenty, a nie jakieś 40% opustu. Nie dziw się, że odpowiadam absurdem na absurdalne argumenty. Chcesz poważnej rozmowy, to zacznij poważnie rozmawiać, a nie rozmowy na poziomie wieczornego ogniska z piwkiem i kiełbaską i sobie bajki opowiadamy.


Toczyła się dyskusja o zmianach kwietniowych i ewentualnego przyspieszenia inwestycji. Pozostanie na 15 lat w net-meteringu gwarantuje ustawa co jest dodatkowo często podnoszone przez Ministerstwo Klimatu. Tyle, że dość łatwo zmienić zasady rozliczenia co wywraca całość naszych założeń. 
Informuję o tym inwestora przy rozmowach. Nie mówię jednak o latających awionetkach spadających na jego dom bo to nadaje się na Twoje rozmowy piwno-ogniskowe. 
Racjonalne argumenty znajdziesz w kodeksie NC-RfG jak Ci OSD odłączy generator od sieci. Zresztą czasami problem z poziomem napięcia 253/264 pojawia się nie z winy OSD a z powodu słabej jakości instalacji po stronie inwestora lub jego usilnych prób ograniczenia wydatków. Pomiarem IPZ na ogół to wyłapuję. Tyle, że to zupełnie odrębny wątek a mój wpis odnosił się do zmian prawnych związanych z przejściem na net-billing.

----------


## mitch

> Gdybyś zedytował swoją bzdurę to bym się do niej nie odniósł. Na tej bzdurze zbudowałeś swoją błędną narrację.


Nie widziałem potrzeby edytowania, bo przyznałem się do błędu w następnym poście. Nie taka znowu błędna, skoro raz, że gwarancja jest obiektywnie dłuższa, a dwa:



> Huwei 5KTL - 1690 zł do 15 lat, 2580 zł do 20 lat
> SE SE5K - 1510 zł do 20 lat, 2460 zł do 25 lat
> netto


Huawei jak widać liczy sobie sporo więcej niż SE za przedłużenie gwarancji. Btw, dziękuję za podanie cen, na polskich stronach ciężko coś znaleźć.

Żeby była jasność - sprzęt Huawei podoba mi się, tak samo jak SE. Nieco niepokoi nastawienie USA/UE względem tej marki.




> Toczyła się dyskusja o zmianach kwietniowych i ewentualnego przyspieszenia inwestycji. Pozostanie na 15 lat w net-meteringu gwarantuje ustawa co jest dodatkowo często podnoszone przez Ministerstwo Klimatu. Tyle, że dość łatwo zmienić zasady rozliczenia co wywraca całość naszych założeń. 
> Informuję o tym inwestora przy rozmowach.


Chylę czoła - nieczęsto zdarza się taki instalator. Jednak to co piszesz - łatwo - to pojęcie mocno względne. Gdyby to było takie łatwe, zamiast obecnej sytuacji, zmieniono by właśnie ten opust. Z całą pewnością byłoby to prostsze od utrzymywania 2 systemów i 2 różnych rozliczeń w ustawie. A jednak zdecydowano się na zmianę tylko dla nowych prosumentów. A w najgorszym wypadku, nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, by przejść na nowy system rozliczeń. Nadal jednak uważam, że jest to zbyt daleko idące wróżenie z fusów, gdzie nie ma żadnej przesłanki do tego, żeby podejrzewać chęć takiej zmiany opustów.




> Nie mówię jednak o latających awionetkach spadających na jego dom bo to nadaje się na Twoje rozmowy piwno-ogniskowe.


Moim zdaniem i jedno i drugie tam ma swoje miejsce.




> Racjonalne argumenty znajdziesz w kodeksie NC-RfG jak Ci OSD odłączy generator od sieci.


Najpierw musieliby mieć powód, żeby odłączać. Jeszcze wcześniej, musieliby podłączyć coś pod złącze RS-485 falownika. Z kolei jeszcze wcześniej, musieliby rozpisać przetarg na te urządzenia. I jeszcze wcześniej musieliby przetestować te urządzenia i czy w ogóle umieją obsługiwać Sunspec. A jeszcze wcześniej musieliby ogarnąć własne systemy, żeby umiały z tegoż Sunspeca korzystać. Powiem szczerze - bardzo dużo tych "wcześniej". Mam wrażenie, że daleka droga do tego. 




> Zresztą czasami problem z poziomem napięcia 253/264 pojawia się nie z winy OSD a z powodu słabej jakości instalacji po stronie inwestora lub jego usilnych prób ograniczenia wydatków. Pomiarem IPZ na ogół to wyłapuję.


Masz z całą pewnością większy ogląd na sprawę, niż ja. Tyle że w tych przypadkach, które widziałem, zawsze problemem była sieć po stronie OSD.




> Tyle, że to zupełnie odrębny wątek a mój wpis odnosił się do zmian prawnych związanych z przejściem na net-billing.


Rozumiem. Zmiany są od 1/04/2022. Jeśli pojawią się nowe wątki, to z pewnością będziemy je poruszać. Póki co, wróżenie pozostawmy Maciejowi  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> Nieco niepokoi nastawienie USA/UE względem tej marki.


To oznacza, że są dobrzy a nawet lepsi, Xiaomi wygrało w sądach USA - komunistyczny producent wyprzedził Apple.
Najpierw Chińczycy rozkręcili falownik SE i go udoskonalili,  teraz czas żeby SE zrobili to samo. :big lol: 
Najpierw stawiają fabryki w Chinach, a potem na koniec embargo.

----------


## mitch

> To oznacza, że są dobrzy a nawet lepsi, Xiaomi wygrało w sądach USA - komunistyczny producent wyprzedził Apple.


Może są, może nie są. Co do Xiaomi mam mieszane uczucia. Sam używam paru ich urządzeń do tzw. smart home i jak dla mnie wymiatają. A po przeróbkach nie mają sobie równych. Ale już np. smartfony są dla mnie nieakceptowalne. Porównywanie Xiaomi z Apple... tego się nie da porównać. Apple po prostu działa out of the box. Xiaomi ma super baterie/ładowanie, ale już OS to jest jedna wielka porażka. Strach używać ich sprzętu do drona, bo nigdy nie wiesz co się stanie. Ić pan w ch.. z takim sprzętem  :wink: 

Wracając do Huawei - niepokoi mnie negatywne nastawienie w tym sensie, że np. na rynku telko USA/UE praktycznie dostali "nakaz eksmisji". Co jeśli próba zamknięcia rynku będzie dalej postępować i dotknie ich pozostałych produktów, w tym PV? Jak to się odbije na świadczonych usługach (chmura, apka, serwis)? Pewnie tak nie będzie, z drugiej strony, jeszcze 5 lat temu nikt nie myślał, że Huawei będzie miał tak pod górkę.



> Najpierw Chińczycy rozkręcili falownik SE i go udoskonalili,  teraz czas żeby SE zrobili to samo.
> Najpierw stawiają fabryki w Chinach, a potem na koniec embargo.


SE cały czas się rozwija, ich wydatki na R&D rosną w tempie 30-49% rocznie.

----------


## animuss

> Może są, może nie są. Co do Xiaomi mam mieszane uczucia. Sam używam paru ich urządzeń do tzw. smart home i jak dla mnie wymiatają. A po przeróbkach nie mają sobie równych. Ale już np. smartfony są dla mnie nieakceptowalne. Porównywanie Xiaomi z Apple... tego się nie da porównać. Apple po prostu działa out of the box. Xiaomi ma super baterie/ładowanie, ale już OS to jest jedna wielka porażka. Strach używać ich sprzętu do drona, bo nigdy nie wiesz co się stanie. Ić pan w ch.. z takim sprzętem


Nie ma urządzeń uniwersalnych,  Apple produkuje większość swoich iPhone’ów w Chinach. Mnie interesuje tylko szybszy rozwój, a do tego jest  potrzebna wojna, albo konkurencja.     



> Wracając do Huawei - niepokoi mnie negatywne nastawienie w tym sensie, że np. na rynku telko USA/UE praktycznie dostali "nakaz eksmisji". Co jeśli próba zamknięcia rynku będzie dalej postępować i dotknie ich pozostałych produktów, w tym PV? Jak to się odbije na świadczonych usługach (chmura, apka, serwis)? Pewnie tak nie będzie, z drugiej strony, jeszcze 5 lat temu nikt nie myślał, że Huawei będzie miał tak pod górkę.Wracając do Huawei - niepokoi mnie negatywne nastawienie w tym sensie, że np. na rynku telko USA/UE praktycznie dostali "nakaz eksmisji". Co jeśli próba zamknięcia rynku będzie dalej postępować i dotknie ich pozostałych produktów, w tym PV? Jak to się odbije na świadczonych usługach (chmura, apka, serwis)? Pewnie tak nie będzie, z drugiej strony, jeszcze 5 lat temu nikt nie myślał, że Huawei będzie miał tak pod górkę.


Poradzą sobie, albo wejdą w kooperację z jakąś firmą, zresztą rynek Azjatycki jest ogromny.
A ten cyrk  się szybko skończy, zatęsknią za chińskimi falownikami jak nie będą w stanie produkować tego taniej.  
Tak się składa, że instalacja fotowoltaiczna daje nadzieję na mniejsze rachunki za energię, na zakazie, czyli ograniczonym wyborze, traci cale społeczeństwo.
A Internetu chyba nie blokują tam ludkom.



> SE cały czas się rozwija, ich wydatki na R&D rosną w tempie 30-49% rocznie.


Nie wątpię, ale te granice się niestety zatarły, a to znaczy że ktoś kogoś dogonił, albo... nie sądzisz?

----------


## mitch

> Nie ma urządzeń uniwersalnych,  Apple produkuje większość swoich iPhone’ów w Chinach. Mnie interesuje tylko szybszy rozwój, a do tego jest  potrzebna wojna, albo konkurencja.


Ja już powoli wyrastam z wieku "pa teraz". Oprócz rozwoju interesuje również święty spokój. A jak przychodzi do latania, to również pewność działania. Jak mam używać androida, to wolę Samsunga niż Xiaomi. Są rzeczy ważne i ważniejsze. Nie ma znaczenia, co gdzie się produkuje, ważne jest dopracowanie produktu. Telefony Xiaomi dopracowane nie są.



> Poradzą sobie, albo wejdą w kooperację z jakąś firmą, zresztą rynek Azjatycki jest ogromny.


Że sobie poradzą, nie mam żadnych wątpliwości. Co do rynku - rynek azjatycki vs reszta świata, to nie jest aż taka przepaść, jak sugerujesz. Europa+USA to bardzo istotny kawałek tortu. Zwłaszcza, że Huawei kreuje się na produkt premium, czyli np. odpadają Indie, które w teorii są ogromnym rynkiem. 




> A ten cyrk  się szybko skończy, zatęsknią za chińskimi falownikami jak nie będą w stanie produkować tego taniej.


Szybko? Toczy się walka o stołek, kto jest największym mocarstwem świata. Rosja już dawno nie bierze w tym wyścigu udziału. Sądzisz, że USA tak szybko się poddadzą?



> Tak się składa, że instalacja fotowoltaiczna daje nadzieję na mniejsze rachunki za energię, na zakazie, czyli ograniczonym wyborze, traci cale społeczeństwo. A Internetu chyba nie blokują tam ludkom.


Na tym, że wycięli Huaweia z rynku telko, też traci całe społeczeństwo, bo operatorzy muszą kupować znacznie droższy sprzęt europejski, ograniczono konkurencyjność rynku, a akurat Huawei w telko wymiata. To dotyczy każdego bez wyjątku, a nie tak jak PV garstki ludzi (i to generalnie tych bogatszych). I co? Świat się zawalił? No nie. Przeceniasz siłę społeczeństwa, a nie doceniasz siły polityki.




> Nie wątpię, ale te granice się niestety zatarły, a to znaczy że ktoś kogoś dogonił, albo... nie sądzisz?


Dlaczego "niestety"? Bardzo dobrze, że wyścig trwa. Dzięki temu mamy nowe zabawki. Ja jedynie zwracam uwagę, że SE nie spoczął na laurach.

----------


## animuss

> .
> Że sobie poradzą, nie mam żadnych wątpliwości. Co do rynku - rynek azjatycki vs reszta świata, to nie jest aż taka przepaść, jak sugerujesz. Europa+USA to bardzo istotny kawałek tortu. Zwłaszcza, że Huawei kreuje się na produkt premium, czyli np. odpadają Indie, które w teorii są ogromnym rynkiem. 
> Dlaczego "niestety"? Bardzo dobrze, że wyścig trwa. Dzięki temu mamy nowe zabawki. Ja jedynie zwracam uwagę, że SE nie spoczął na laurach.


W Polsce czy Europie jest dostępny i będzie próbował się utrzymać w Europie, walka skupia się raczej o sieci 5G.



> Szybko? Toczy się walka o stołek, kto jest największym mocarstwem świata. Rosja już dawno nie bierze w tym wyścigu udziału. Sądzisz, że USA tak szybko się poddadzą?


Może będzie to trwało tyle, co włączenie Polski do programu Ruchu Bezwizowego do Stanów Zjednoczonych. :cool: 



> Na tym, że wycięli Huaweia z rynku telko, też traci całe społeczeństwo, bo operatorzy muszą kupować znacznie droższy sprzęt europejski, ograniczono konkurencyjność rynku, a akurat Huawei w telko wymiata. To dotyczy każdego bez wyjątku, a nie tak jak PV garstki ludzi (i to generalnie tych bogatszych). I co? Świat się zawalił? No nie. Przeceniasz siłę społeczeństwa, a nie doceniasz siły polityki.


W dzisiejszych czasach kłamliwą propagandę trudniej jest uprawiać.
Widocznie  nie zdajemy sobie sprawy, jak skutecznie będzie można śledzić i pozyskiwać informacje na obszarach rozbudowanych w taki system.
Tak jest zawsze, dostajemy większe korzyści kosztem dużo większej inwigilacji społeczeństwa.
W dodatku pod pretekstem szpiegowania można wypchnąć lidera z rynku i wsadzić rodzime biznesy.
Najciekawsze, że Huawei pracuje już nad 6G, może następnym razem nie da się tak wyrugować.

----------


## mitch

> W Polsce czy Europie jest dostępny i będzie próbował się utrzymać w Europie, walka skupia się raczej o sieci 5G.


Jeśli rozmawiamy o telko, to Huawei praktycznie wypada z rynku polskiego. Taki Play praktycznie nie kupuje już osprzętu Huawei do 4G, a 5G to 
Ericsson/Nokia. Na innych rynkach wcale nie jest lepiej.



> Może będzie to trwało tyle, co włączenie Polski do programu Ruchu Bezwizowego do Stanów Zjednoczonych.
> W dzisiejszych czasach kłamliwą propagandę trudniej jest uprawiać.


Żartujesz chyba. Teraz mamy najlepszy czas na kłamstwa, dezinformację i fake newsy. Nikt nie próbuje nawet weryfikować bzdur. 




> Widocznie  nie zdajemy sobie sprawy, jak skutecznie będzie można śledzić i pozyskiwać informacje na obszarach rozbudowanych w taki system.
> Tak jest zawsze, dostajemy większe korzyści kosztem dużo większej inwigilacji społeczeństwa.
> W dodatku pod pretekstem szpiegowania można wypchnąć lidera z rynku i wsadzić rodzime biznesy.
> Najciekawsze, że Huawei pracuje już nad 6G, może następnym razem nie da się tak wyrugować.


Rodzime?  :wink: 
Nie tylko Huawei pracuje nad 6G. Jeśli z Europy i USA pozbędą się ich, to będzie im bardzo ciężko powrócić na te rynki. Co będzie paranoją, przy liczbie sprzętu Huawei w core sieci i łatwości upgradów. No ale polityka, co zrobisz, jak nic nie zrobisz  :no: 

Dlatego podchodzę do ich falowników jak do jeża. Może niepotrzebnie...

----------


## animuss

> Jeśli rozmawiamy o telko, to Huawei praktycznie wypada z rynku polskiego. Taki Play praktycznie nie kupuje już osprzętu Huawei do 4G, a 5G to 
> Ericsson/Nokia. Na innych rynkach wcale nie jest lepiej.


Zdaje się, że mogą kupować, ale dla nich teraz to sprzęt wysokiego ryzyka.   




> Żartujesz chyba. Teraz mamy najlepszy czas na kłamstwa, dezinformację i fake newsy. Nikt nie próbuje nawet weryfikować bzdur.


To ma swoje plusy, ludzie uczą się jak ten system działa. Mają coraz większą świadomość. 




> Rodzime? 
> Nie tylko Huawei pracuje nad 6G. Jeśli z Europy i USA pozbędą się ich, to będzie im bardzo ciężko powrócić na te rynki. Co będzie paranoją, przy liczbie sprzętu Huawei w core sieci i łatwości upgradów. No ale polityka, co zrobisz, jak nic nie zrobisz 
> 
> Dlatego podchodzę do ich falowników jak do jeża. Może niepotrzebnie...


Takie drogie iPhone generują wysokie zyski, Unia wspiera lichwę w wykonaniu amerykańskiej marki pozwalając na takie praktyki.

A wracając do SE to zauważyłeś w jakim wąskim zakresie napięciowym działa?

----------


## mitch

> Zdaje się, że mogą kupować, ale dla nich teraz to sprzęt wysokiego ryzyka.


Nikt im nie zabronił (jeszcze). Ale przecież żaden operator nie będzie pod sobą dołków kopał, zwłaszcza, że koszty i tak przerzuci na klientów. W końcu mamy jedne z najtańszych usług w Europie  :smile: 




> To ma swoje plusy, ludzie uczą się jak ten system działa. Mają coraz większą świadomość.


Obawiam się, że przeceniasz naszą świadomość (jako narodu, ludzkości). Wszystko dąży do coraz większego zamordyzmu, a na osłodę masz iluzję wielkich możliwości, dostępu do informacji, etc. W rzeczywistości albo wpasujesz się w narzucone ramy albo wypad poza system - vide prosument. Albo podłączasz falownik z RS-485, który (w przyszłości) umożliwi OSD dowolne sterowanie Twoim falownikiem albo zostaje Ci offgrid.



> Takie drogie iPhone generują wysokie zyski, Unia wspiera lichwę w wykonaniu amerykańskiej marki pozwalając na takie praktyki.


Z tym pozwalaniem, to tak różnie. UE próbuje walczyć z Apple/Meta/Google, tylko średnio im to po prostu wychodzi. A Apple ma fajne sprzęty  :wink: 



> A wracając do SE to zauważyłeś w jakim wąskim zakresie napięciowym działa?


Tak, 748-750. Ale to nie ma znaczenia. Przy prawidłowo zaprojektowanej instalacji, produkcja wstaje i kończy się tak samo jak przy tradycyjnych falownikach. Tradycyjne też nie wstają od 10V, a od 140 czy 190, a śledzenie MPPT mają w jeszcze innym zakresie. Obydwa systemy wymagają odpowiedniego napięcia do pracy. Napięcie na SE wynika z zastosowanej technologii - optymalizatorów. Tylko dla przyzwyczajonych do tradycyjnej technologii jest to faktycznie mylące. Zwłaszcza, że w określonych warunkach pokazuje 890V  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

Krótkołańcuchowe działają przy 370V nominalnego.

Ale to nie ma większego znaczenia - przypominam, że każdy optymalizator ma płynne napięcie na wyjsciu  i może dać do 60V czy 80v w zależności od modelu

----------


## Damian1M

Czy ktoś może mi pomoc w wypełnieniu wniosku do PGE? Dodzwonić się do nich graniczy z cudem. Chodzi mi o jedno pole.
_
energię elektryczną wytworzona w mikroinstalacji i wprowadzona do sieci dystrybucyjnej zamierzam zaoferować (w przypadku gdy składający nie zamierza
skorzystać z przeznaczonego dla prosumentów mechanizmu określonego w art. 4 ust. 1 ustawy z dnia 20 lutego 2015 r. o odnawialnych źródłach energii (Dz.U.
z 2021 r. poz. 610, z późn. zm.)):_

_wybranemu sprzedawcy energii elektrycznej: ..................................................  ..................................................  .................... (nazwa sprzedawcy),

sprzedawcy zobowiązanemu: ..................................................  ..................................................  .................... (nazwa sprzedawcy)

i w związku z tym wyrażam zgodę na przekazywanie danych zawartych w niniejszym wniosku/zgłoszeniu ww. sprzedawcy._

Co tutaj wpisać?

----------


## Dariusz1983

Tu nie wpisujesz nic-chyba, że chcesz zostać "prosumentem" na nowych zasadach i sprzedawać prąd za 26 groszy, a kupowac po 2-3razy tyle ale w to wątpie.
Niech ktoś mnie jeszcze sprawdzi ale raczej wypełnienie tego jest zgodą na bycie nowym prosumentem bez 15lat opustu.

Treść wspomnianego zapisu ustawy OZE:
_"Art.  4.  [Rozliczenie ilości energii elektrycznej wprowadzonej i pobranej z sieci przez prosumenta]
1.  9
 Sprzedawca, o którym mowa w art. 40 ust. 1a, dokonuje rozliczenia ilości energii elektrycznej wprowadzonej do sieci dystrybucyjnej elektroenergetycznej wobec ilości energii elektrycznej pobranej z tej sieci w celu jej zużycia na potrzeby własne przez prosumenta energii odnawialnej wytwarzającego energię elektryczną w mikroinstalacji o łącznej mocy zainstalowanej elektrycznej:
1)
większej niż 10 kW - w stosunku ilościowym 1 do 0,7;
2)
nie większej niż 10 kW - w stosunku ilościowym 1 do 0,8."_

wypełniająć wskazane dane w druczku rezygnujesz z tego co masz w tych punktach Ustawy czyli rezygnujesz z opustu 70/80% na żecz sprzedawania i kupowania prądu.

EDYCJA: przeglądając dzis forum elektroda natrafiłem na temat w, którym pojawiły się informacje o planach "uwalenia" instalacji na deklaracjach, bo wymogi się zmieniły na Ceryfikaty:  https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic3857916.html
ten problem ma dotyczyć nawet 70% instalacji z falownikami nie wpisanymi na tą listę http://ptpiree.pl/opracowania/kodeks...z-certyfikatow

----------


## animuss

> N
> Obawiam się, że przeceniasz naszą świadomość (jako narodu, ludzkości). Wszystko dąży do coraz większego zamordyzmu, a na osłodę masz iluzję wielkich możliwości, dostępu do informacji, etc. W rzeczywistości albo wpasujesz się w narzucone ramy albo wypad poza system - vide prosument. Albo podłączasz falownik z RS-485, który (w przyszłości) umożliwi OSD dowolne sterowanie Twoim falownikiem albo zostaje Ci offgrid.


Jakiś pesymista jesteś  :cool:  i zdaję sobie sprawę, że dojdzie kiedyś do tego, czyli zdalnego ograniczania mocy falownków przez operatorów. 
Magazynowanie dopiero się rozwija, miejmy nadzieję, że nie zostawią nas z tym problemem.  



> Tak, 748-750. Ale to nie ma znaczenia. *Przy prawidłowo zaprojektowanej instalacji*, produkcja wstaje i kończy się tak samo jak przy tradycyjnych falownikach. Tradycyjne też nie wstają od 10V, a od 140 czy 190, a śledzenie MPPT mają w jeszcze innym zakresie. Obydwa systemy wymagają odpowiedniego napięcia do pracy. Napięcie na SE wynika z zastosowanej technologii - optymalizatorów. Tylko dla przyzwyczajonych do tradycyjnej technologii jest to faktycznie mylące. Zwłaszcza, że w określonych warunkach pokazuje 890V


No mnie to jakoś nie przekonuje, taka wysoka wartość napięcia DC.
Przetwornica DC/DC, podbija utrzymuje napięcie wejściowe do tych 750VDC, a wiadomo, im mniej podbija, tym lepsza sprawność.
Jak poprzeczka zawieszona wysoko, to  nie ma, z czego i falownik śpi.
Dlatego jak rusza instalacja, to wchodzi od razu na wyższy uzysk, który cieszy oko laika. 
Niby stosowanie po każdymi ogniwami optymalizatorów miało ułatwić budowę  instalacji Januszowi, a to g. prawda. :tongue:

----------


## mitch

> Jakiś pesymista jesteś  i zdaję sobie sprawę, że dojdzie kiedyś do tego, czyli zdalnego ograniczania mocy falownków przez operatorów. 
> Magazynowanie dopiero się rozwija, miejmy nadzieję, że nie zostawią nas z tym problemem.


Tak, jeśli chodzi o nasze kochane ZE, jestem pesymistą. Zawsze podejrzewam ich o najgorsze intencje i zarazem o największą nieudolność i jakoś do tej pory nigdy mnie nie zawodzą. Niestety  :wink:  Gdyby tylko mogli/umieli to już dawno byśmy mieli te ich "fancy" urządzonka podłączone do falowników i dziwnym trafem pernamentnie ograniczaną moc, czy trzeba, czy nie. No bo jak im udowodnisz, że w danym momencie wcale nie trzeba ograniczać mocy. Ustawią, że przy 240V na fazie ograniczamy moc i pozamiatane. Powiem szczerze - nic by mnie to nie zdziwiło  :smile:  Ale wierzę też w to, że zanim oni ogarną co to jest modbus i sunspec, to miną długie lata.  :big lol: 




> No mnie to jakoś nie przekonuje, taka wysoka wartość napięcia DC.
> Przetwornica DC/DC, podbija utrzymuje napięcie wejściowe do tych 750VDC, a wiadomo, im mniej podbija, tym lepsza sprawność.


A fakty są takie, że tracisz góra pół procenta. Niedawno pisałem, jakie są realne straty na liczbach.



> Jak poprzeczka zawieszona wysoko, to  nie ma, z czego i falownik śpi.
> Dlatego jak rusza instalacja, to wchodzi od razu na wyższy uzysk, który cieszy oko laika.


To nie jest prawda. Instalacja na SE rusza w tym samym momencie co dowolna inna i zaczyna od ok. 20W, tak samo jak i inne.



> Niby stosowanie po każdymi ogniwami optymalizatorów miało ułatwić budowę  instalacji Januszowi, a to g. prawda.


Nie zgodzę się. SE z założenia nie miał być dla typowego Janusza (zarówno jeśli chodzi o technikalia jak i cenę). Wszędzie się podkreśla, że system SE jest inny niż tradycyjne systemy i mimo dostarczenia narzędzia wspomagającego planowanie i automatycznie weryfikującego wszystkie parametry, ciągle zdarzają się instalatorzy, którzy potykają się o podstawowe błędy. Zasada jest bardzo prosta - jeśli SED przepuści projekt, to na 99% jest on poprawny i zgodny z wymaganiami (w tym gwarancyjnymi) SE. Mimo to ciągle zdarzają się wpadki typu zbyt mała liczba optymalizatorów, podłączenia pod dwa stringi, mimo że powinien być jeden, błędne optymalizatory. Ba, widziałem przypadek braku optymalizatorów (sic!). No to z czym do ludzi, jak ludzie to analfabeci wtórni albo "panie, ja tak 30 lat buduję i jest dobrze"? A co do ułatwień - owszem, system SE to jest też ułatwienie i bezpieczeństwo. Zrobisz projekt w SED, to nie dość że masz co klientowi pokazać, to jeszcze wiesz, że jak połączysz czarne z czarnym a czerwone z czerwonym, to instalacja zadziała. W pełnym słońcu sobie możesz podłączać instalację i masz praktycznie gwarancję, że przeżyjesz. To mało?  :big lol:

----------


## animuss

> Tak, jeśli chodzi o nasze kochane ZE, jestem pesymistą. Zawsze podejrzewam ich o najgorsze intencje i zarazem o największą nieudolność i jakoś do tej pory nigdy mnie nie zawodzą. Niestety  Gdyby tylko mogli/umieli to już dawno byśmy mieli te ich "fancy" urządzonka podłączone do falowników i dziwnym trafem pernamentnie ograniczaną moc, czy trzeba, czy nie. No bo jak im udowodnisz, że w danym momencie wcale nie trzeba ograniczać mocy. Ustawią, że przy 240V na fazie ograniczamy moc i pozamiatane. Powiem szczerze - nic by mnie to nie zdziwiło  Ale wierzę też w to, że zanim oni ogarną co to jest modbus i sunspec, to miną długie lata.


Dlatego te symulacje spłaty po* 5-8* latach, jakie roztaczają sprzedawcy instalacji fotowoltaicznych, mogą się rozciągnąć jak guma. 
A dla nowych już po 01/04  to jeszcze większe ryzyko będzie, a ci co mocno przepłacili/przepłacą za 1kWp, to tylko zmiana płatnika i szpan, "panie mam panele na dachu".   
 :big lol: 






> A fakty są takie, że tracisz góra pół procenta. Niedawno pisałem, jakie są realne straty na liczbach.


Pamiętam, ale porównywałeś chyba z danymi z STC. 



> To nie jest prawda. Instalacja na SE rusza w tym samym momencie co dowolna inna i zaczyna od ok. 20W, tak samo jak i inne.


Z bardzo długim łańcuchem na południe, pewnie tak będzie, ale jak dach skomplikowany, panele zwrócone w różnych kierunkach, tu już tak łatwo nie będzie.



> Nie zgodzę się. SE z założenia nie miał być dla typowego Janusza (zarówno jeśli chodzi o technikalia jak i cenę). Wszędzie się podkreśla, że system SE jest inny niż tradycyjne systemy i mimo dostarczenia narzędzia wspomagającego planowanie i automatycznie weryfikującego wszystkie parametry, ciągle zdarzają się instalatorzy, którzy potykają się o podstawowe błędy. Zasada jest bardzo prosta - jeśli SED przepuści projekt, to na 99% jest on poprawny i zgodny z wymaganiami (w tym gwarancyjnymi) SE. Mimo to ciągle zdarzają się wpadki typu zbyt mała liczba optymalizatorów, podłączenia pod dwa stringi, mimo że powinien być jeden, błędne optymalizatory. Ba, widziałem przypadek braku optymalizatorów (sic!). No to z czym do ludzi, jak ludzie to analfabeci wtórni albo "panie, ja tak 30 lat buduję i jest dobrze"? A co do ułatwień - owszem, system SE to jest też ułatwienie i bezpieczeństwo. Zrobisz projekt w SED, to nie dość że masz co klientowi pokazać, to jeszcze wiesz, że jak połączysz czarne z czarnym a czerwone z czerwonym, to instalacja zadziała. W pełnym słońcu sobie możesz podłączać instalację i masz praktycznie gwarancję, że przeżyjesz. To mało?


 :big lol: 
Zastanawiam się nad  wyłącznikiem przeciwpożarowym, jak to ugryźć na dachu.



> JEŚLI INSTALACJA PV MA > 6.5 KWP, ALE ≤ 50.0 KWP
> Konieczne jest uzgodnienie “projektu tych urządzeń” z rzeczoznawcą ds. zabezpieczeń ppoż. Wspólnie z rzeczoznawcą powinny zostać dobrane adekwatne środki bezpieczeństwa. I nie polega to na tym, aby bezkrytycznie pakować do instalacji “wyłączniki strażaka” lub układy MLPS (optymalizatory, mikrofalowniki), ponieważ zbyt duża ilość zbędnych urządzeń i dodatkowych połączeń zwiększa ryzyko powstania pożaru w instalacji PV!

----------


## mitch

> Dlatego te symulacje spłaty po* 5-8* latach, jakie roztaczają sprzedawcy instalacji fotowoltaicznych, mogą się rozciągnąć jak guma. 
> A dla nowych już po 01/04  to jeszcze większe ryzyko będzie, a ci co mocno przepłacili/przepłacą za 1kWp, to tylko zmiana płatnika i szpan, "panie mam panele na dachu".


No risk no fun  :wink:  Nie ma inwestycji bez ryzyka. A ja zawsze mówiłem, że wygrali Ci, którzy od samego początku kupowali instalacje - nawet jak były droższe i na dokładkę bez dotacji. Bo oni albo są już w 60-70% drogi do celu albo wręcz już instalacje tylko zarabiają (w sensie niepłacenia za energię). Na dokładkę falowniki sprzed NCRfG niekoniecznie muszą mieć rs485 zgodny z sunspec, więc OSD będzie mogło im skoczyć, bo nie podłączą im tego urządzonka do ograniczania mocy.




> Pamiętam, ale porównywałeś chyba z danymi z STC.


To były dane rzeczywiste. Nie ma znaczenia, czy z panelu 350W idzie 150, 290 czy 350W, procenty wyglądają tak samo. Ogromne straty mocy na optymalizatorach to taka sama legenda miejska jak brandzlowanie się niższym poziomem V na stringu potrzebnym do startu falownika, czy mycie i odśnieżanie paneli na typowym dachu (nie piszę o instalacjach "leżących"). Brzmi dumnie, a jak przychodzi co do czego, to się okazuje, że mówimy o wartościach na poziomie błędu pomiarowego, gdzie wystarczy, że liść spadnie na panel i będzie to miało większy wpływ na uzysk. 



> Z bardzo długim łańcuchem na południe, pewnie tak będzie, ale jak dach skomplikowany, panele zwrócone w różnych kierunkach, tu już tak łatwo nie będzie.


Po pierwsze, różnica będzie wręcz na korzyść SE, bo standardowy falownik nie wystartuje tak łatwo w takich warunkach. Po drugie, im bardziej skomplikowany dach (np. na 3 strony) tym lepiej dla SE a gorzej dla zwykłych falowników, a jeśli to będzie np. 16 paneli w 3 różnych kierunkach, to ogólnie praca zwykłego falownika będzie daleka od optymalnej (mówimy o przeciętnej instalacji - 5-10 kWp). Po trzecie niekoniecznie musi być długi łańcuch, kiedyś to było 14 szt, teraz można i mniej. Generalnie im więcej wygibasów, tym większe zalety SE.




> Zastanawiam się nad  wyłącznikiem przeciwpożarowym, jak to ugryźć na dachu.


Ja na szczęście nie mam jakiś kilometrowych odległości, żeby jeszcze na dachu mieć skrzynkę. Przy SE i ich Safe DC to ogólnie jest bez sensu pomysł. No chyba, że ktoś lubi wyrzucać kasę.

----------


## JTKirk

> No risk no fun  Nie ma inwestycji bez ryzyka. A ja zawsze mówiłem, że wygrali Ci, którzy od samego początku kupowali instalacje - nawet jak były droższe i na dokładkę bez dotacji. Bo oni albo są już w 60-70% drogi do celu albo wręcz już instalacje tylko zarabiają (w sensie niepłacenia za energię). Na dokładkę falowniki sprzed NCRfG niekoniecznie muszą mieć rs485 zgodny z sunspec, więc OSD będzie mogło im skoczyć, bo nie podłączą im tego urządzonka do ograniczania mocy.


Dokładnie!
Warto być pionierem  :wink:

----------


## animuss

> No risk no fun  Nie ma inwestycji bez ryzyka. A ja zawsze mówiłem, że wygrali Ci, którzy od samego początku kupowali instalacje - nawet jak były droższe i na dokładkę bez dotacji. Bo oni albo są już w 60-70% drogi do celu albo wręcz już instalacje tylko zarabiają (w sensie niepłacenia za energię). Na dokładkę falowniki sprzed NCRfG niekoniecznie muszą mieć rs485 zgodny z sunspec, więc OSD będzie mogło im skoczyć, bo nie podłączą im tego urządzonka do ograniczania mocy.


Założą im przystawki i tyle w temacie.  :big grin: 



> To były dane rzeczywiste. Nie ma znaczenia, czy z panelu 350W idzie 150, 290 czy 350W, procenty wyglądają tak samo. Ogromne straty mocy na optymalizatorach to taka sama legenda miejska jak brandzlowanie się niższym poziomem V na stringu potrzebnym do startu falownika, czy mycie i odśnieżanie paneli na typowym dachu (nie piszę o instalacjach "leżących"). Brzmi dumnie, a jak przychodzi co do czego, to się okazuje, że mówimy o wartościach na poziomie błędu pomiarowego, gdzie wystarczy, że liść spadnie na panel i będzie to miało większy wpływ na uzysk.


Tu jest trudno cokolwiek udowodnić, zwłaszcza, że reklama SE jest nachalna. :cool: 



> Po pierwsze, różnica będzie wręcz na korzyść SE, bo standardowy falownik nie wystartuje tak łatwo w takich warunkach. Po drugie, im bardziej skomplikowany dach (np. na 3 strony) tym lepiej dla SE a gorzej dla zwykłych falowników, a jeśli to będzie np. 16 paneli w 3 różnych kierunkach, to ogólnie praca zwykłego falownika będzie daleka od optymalnej (mówimy o przeciętnej instalacji - 5-10 kWp). Po trzecie niekoniecznie musi być długi łańcuch, kiedyś to było 14 szt, teraz można i mniej. Generalnie im więcej wygibasów, tym większe zalety SE.


Wszystko zależy od pomysłu na rozdział i od falownika. 




> Ja na szczęście nie mam jakiś kilometrowych odległości, żeby jeszcze na dachu mieć skrzynkę. Przy SE i ich Safe DC to ogólnie jest bez sensu pomysł. No chyba, że ktoś lubi wyrzucać kasę.


Ee.. ty tylko o jednym,  SE w Ameryce paliło się tak samo jak zwykła instalacja.



> Walmart, źle wykonane instalacje fotowoltaiczne doprowadziły do pożarów na siedmiu dachach jego sklepów, do których miało dojść w latach 2012-2018 (przed rokiem 2017 instalacje wykonywała przejęta przez Teslę firmę SolarCity).

----------


## mitch

> Założą im przystawki i tyle w temacie.


Oni jeszcze sunspeca nie ogarniają, a Ty już o przystawkach? Po kolei  :wink: 



> Tu jest trudno cokolwiek udowodnić, zwłaszcza, że reklama SE jest nachalna.


No wcale nie tak trudno. A czy reklama jest nachalna? Nie bardziej niż tezy konkurencji, że zwiększona liczba złączek MC4 zacznie zwiększa ryzyko pożaru. A punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia. Na instalatora papraka nic nie pomoże. Ale SE może ograniczyć szkody (AFCI) - tylko tutaj znowu kłania się jakość instalatora - włączy czy nie włączy, oto jest pytanie. Tak jak z katastrofami lotniczymi. Mamy ILS, możemy w mleku z zerową widocznością lądować, fly-by-wire, komputery, szmery, bajery. I co z tego? W ponad 90% wypadków wina wynika z popełnienia bardzo wielu błędów, w większości przez czynnik ludzki. Przy pożarach PV jest dokładnie tak samo. W większości zapewne zawodzi albo chińskie MC4, złe połączenia, montaż w wilgotnym środowisku (MC4) albo inny błąd instalatora, a nie wada falownika sama w sobie, paneli czy kabli. Na to nie ma mocnych.

A jeśli chodzi o montaż i a później ewentualne namierzenie wadliwego modułu, to SE bardzo ułatwia życie i oszczędza czas i chodzenie po dachu. Wiadomo, w trakcie gwarancji to problem instalatora. A po gwarancji? Ciekawe jak będzie z obsługą posprzedażną jak się połowa firm zmyje z rynku i do chodzenia po dachach nie będzie chętnych. Już nie mówiąc o tym, że w tradycyjnej instalacji powiedzmy 5-6 kWp nigdy się nie dowiesz, że np. 2 czy 3 moduły produkują na pół gwizdka albo i wcale. Przy Huawei (z optymalizatorami) i SE od razu widać. Wiadomo, są wady i zalety. Na pewno ogromną wadą tych dwóch firm jest cena. Jak ktoś dobrze się zakręci, to w cenie instalacji SE, metodą gospodarczą i na tanim osprzęcie (nie chodzi, że złym) zrobi sobie dwa razy większą instalację  :smile: 




> Wszystko zależy od pomysłu na rozdział i od falownika.


Spierać się nie będę. Dwóch rabinów  :wink: 





> Ee.. ty tylko o jednym,  SE w Ameryce paliło się tak samo jak zwykła instalacja.


Tesla to nie SE. To są inne systemy. A co do palenia się - wypowiedziałem się wyżej. Tak czy owak, SE jest bezpieczniejsze i dla użytkownika (i ich dzieci wieszających się na kablach DC - tak, kiedyś widziałem filmik - zgroza), instalatorów i strażaków. A historie o nie podejmowaniu akcji gaśniczej, bo są panele na dachu trzeba włożyć między bajki.

----------


## animuss

> No wcale nie tak trudno. A czy reklama jest nachalna? Nie bardziej niż tezy konkurencji, że zwiększona liczba złączek MC4 zacznie zwiększa ryzyko pożaru. A punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia. Na instalatora papraka nic nie pomoże. Ale SE może ograniczyć szkody (AFCI) - tylko tutaj znowu kłania się jakość instalatora - włączy czy nie włączy, oto jest pytanie. Tak jak z katastrofami lotniczymi. Mamy ILS, możemy w mleku z zerową widocznością lądować, fly-by-wire, komputery, szmery, bajery. I co z tego? W ponad 90% wypadków wina wynika z popełnienia bardzo wielu błędów, w większości przez czynnik ludzki. Przy pożarach PV jest dokładnie tak samo. W większości zapewne zawodzi albo chińskie MC4, złe połączenia, montaż w wilgotnym środowisku (MC4) albo inny błąd instalatora, a nie wada falownika sama w sobie, paneli czy kabli. Na to nie ma mocnych.


A czy na kable pomiedziowane też można trafić? 




> A jeśli chodzi o montaż i a później ewentualne namierzenie wadliwego modułu, to SE bardzo ułatwia życie i oszczędza czas i chodzenie po dachu. Wiadomo, w trakcie gwarancji to problem instalatora. A po gwarancji? Ciekawe jak będzie z obsługą posprzedażną jak się połowa firm zmyje z rynku i do chodzenia po dachach nie będzie chętnych. Już nie mówiąc o tym, że w tradycyjnej instalacji powiedzmy 5-6 kWp nigdy się nie dowiesz, że np. 2 czy 3 moduły produkują na pół gwizdka albo i wcale. Przy Huawei (z optymalizatorami) i SE od razu widać. Wiadomo, są wady i zalety. Na pewno ogromną wadą tych dwóch firm jest cena. Jak ktoś dobrze się zakręci, to w cenie instalacji SE, metodą gospodarczą i na tanim osprzęcie (nie chodzi, że złym) zrobi sobie dwa razy większą instalację


Tu nie ma problemu też bez optymalizacji z wykrawaniem anomalii,  wystarczy kupić sobie CAT-a S62 Pro i widać wszystko.






> Tesla to nie SE. To są inne systemy. A co do palenia się - wypowiedziałem się wyżej. Tak czy owak, SE jest bezpieczniejsze i dla użytkownika (i ich dzieci wieszających się na kablach DC - tak, kiedyś widziałem filmik - zgroza), instalatorów i strażaków. A historie o nie podejmowaniu akcji gaśniczej, bo są panele na dachu trzeba włożyć między bajki.


Tesli były ogniwa, a SE falowniki i reszta.

----------


## mitch

> A czy na kable pomiedziowane też można trafić?


Nie wiem o czym piszesz. Ja nie instalator  :smile: 



> Tu nie ma problemu też bez optymalizacji z wykrawaniem anomalii,  wystarczy kupić sobie CAT-a S62 Pro i widać wszystko.


1. Wszystkiego i zawsze tym nie wykryjesz (a przynajmniej nie zawsze od razu i nie w upalny dzień).
 2. I jak jako instalator masz na koncie powiedzmy tylko 100 instalacji, to zimą zrobisz objazd wszystkich? Ile czasu/pieniędzy to by kosztowało? A jeśli będzie ich więcej? To nierealne. W SE masz zdalny podgląd, jakby się użyszkodnik skarżył gdzie od razu potwierdzisz lub wykluczysz problem (a dobrze wiem, że co najmniej 70% "a bo się zepsuło" leży po stronie użytkownika albo mu się tylko wydaje, że jest problem), w innej instalacji musisz jechać, marnować czas, etc.
 3. Jako użytkownik - na głowę nie upadłem, żeby sobie zabawkę kupować za 3 koła do testowania paneli  :wink: 



> Tesli były ogniwa, a SE falowniki i reszta.


Cytat:
SolarEdge responded to Business Insider noting that it was not in any way involved in the lawsuit between Walmart and Tesla, " nor are SolarEdge products on the rooftops cited by Walmart in the lawsuit."
I drugi cytat:
It appears that Tesla’s product had a modest number of connectors experiencing problems and disengagements higher than what should have been permitted.
Czyli problem tkwił nie w produktach SE, tylko w tej "reszcie", która nie była SolarEdge'm - niewłaściwych komponentach - co potwierdza to, o czym pisałem wcześniej - ja ktoś źle zrobi instalację albo użyje złych produktów, to nie ma mocnych. Czy to byłby Huawei czy Fronius czy Growatt, skończyłoby się to tak samo.

A tak na marginesie SE określa, jakie MC4 powinno się stosować, jeśli instalator stosuje złe, to gwarancji brak  :smile: 

A, ja nie twierdzę, że SE jest dobry na wszystko. Bo nie jest. Ale ja go zwyczajnie lubię i faworyzuję  :big lol:  Huawei też mi się podoba, ale SE bardziej. I tak, wiem, kto bogatemu zabroni  :big lol:  Teraz czekam na nowe zabawki z pvmonitor.pl i w przyszłym tygodniu będę grzebał w rozdzielni (nienawidzę i boję się prądu!). Nie mogę się doczekać.

----------


## animuss

> Nie wiem o czym piszesz. Ja nie instalator





O dobrych cenach, kable miedziowane CCA, łatwo sprawdzić zapalniczką.  . :big lol: 





> 1. Wszystkiego i zawsze tym nie wykryjesz (a przynajmniej nie zawsze od razu i nie w upalny dzień).
>  2. I jak jako instalator masz na koncie powiedzmy tylko 100 instalacji, to zimą zrobisz objazd wszystkich? Ile czasu/pieniędzy to by kosztowało? A jeśli będzie ich więcej? To nierealne. W SE masz zdalny podgląd, jakby się użyszkodnik skarżył gdzie od razu potwierdzisz lub wykluczysz problem (a dobrze wiem, że co najmniej 70% "a bo się zepsuło" leży po stronie użytkownika albo mu się tylko wydaje, że jest problem), w innej instalacji musisz jechać, marnować czas, etc.
>  3. Jako użytkownik - na głowę nie upadłem, żeby sobie zabawkę kupować za 3 koła do testowania paneli


Zdalnie wszystkiego nie zobaczysz, a jak się zafajczy to już strata. 



> Czyli problem tkwił nie w produktach SE, tylko w tej "reszcie", która nie była SolarEdge'm - niewłaściwych komponentach.


Ale  jara się tak samo. :cool: 



> A, ja nie twierdzę, że SE jest dobry na wszystko. Bo nie jest. Ale ja go zwyczajnie lubię i faworyzuję , wiem, kto bogatemu zabroni  Teraz czekam na nowe zabawki z pvmonitor.pl i w przyszłym tygodniu będę grzebał w rozdzielni (nienawidzę i boję się prądu!). Nie mogę się doczekać.


Najważniejsze żeby zarabiało, a dodatkowo czerpać z tego przyjemność, nikt nikomu nie zabroni.  :big grin:

----------


## goguś

W zasadzie nie ma już o czym pisać bo kupno panela najtańszego po 900 zł sztuka to raczej dla masochistów chyba , ja odpuściłem na dobre bo sensu w tym nie widzę wielkiego , spadną ceny o połowę to się założy nie spadną to się nie założy .

----------


## mitch

> O dobrych cenach.


Ech, optymalizacja kosztowa nikogo nie oszczędza  :wink: 



> Zdalnie wszystkiego nie zobaczysz, a jak się zafajczy to już strata.


Wszystkiego nie. Ale już taki łuk wykryjesz, czy szwankujący panel. Co do ogniska - bywa. Ubezpieczenie przydatna rzecz  :smile: 



> Ale  jara się tak samo.


Fakt.



> Najważniejsze żeby zarabiało, a dodatkowo czerpać z tego przyjemność, nikt nikomu nie zabroni.


Z zarabianiem to jeszcze parę lat poczekam. Na razie cieszy mnie to, że omijają mnie podwyżki cen energii.

----------


## mitch

> W zasadzie nie ma już o czym pisać bo kupno panela najtańszego po 900 zł sztuka to raczej dla masochistów chyba , ja odpuściłem na dobre bo sensu w tym nie widzę wielkiego , spadną ceny o połowę to się założy nie spadną to się nie założy .


Nie mam pojęcia ile kosztuje jeden panel. Wiem, ile kosztuje instalacja ok 6 kWp u jednego instalatora. 
Na SE - wiadomo, drogo w cholerę - prawie 27 kpln (4400 za 1 kWp), po samej uldze termomodernizacyjnej robi się 22300 (3650 za 1 kWp), jeśli uda się załapać na Mój Prąd, to robi się 19800 (3250 za 1 kWp).
Na Sofarze 23 kpln (3750 za 1 kWp), po uldze 19 kpln (3100 za 1 kWp) i 16500 pln z Moim Prądem (2700 za 1 kWp). 

Może i sztuka dla masochistów. Jeden woli oszczędzać kasę, drugi wydawać na rachunki. Nie ma drogi uniwersalnej.

----------


## animuss

> Z zarabianiem to jeszcze parę lat poczekam. Na razie cieszy mnie to, że omijają mnie podwyżki cen energii.


Jak cały czas inwestujesz, to okres spłaty się wydłuża. :cool: 



> W zasadzie nie ma już o czym pisać bo kupno panela najtańszego po 900 zł sztuka to raczej dla masochistów chyba , ja odpuściłem na dobre bo sensu w tym nie widzę wielkiego , spadną ceny o połowę to się założy nie spadną to się nie założy .


Przecież tanio jeszcze, trzeba poszperać.
https://pvgroup.pl/index.php/produkt...y-na-dachowke/

----------


## mitch

> Jak cały czas inwestujesz, to okres spłaty się wydłuża.


Tych ostatnich zakupów nie traktuję w kategoriach inwestycji a hobby/zabawy. To zupełnie inny kawałek budżetu domowego. Jeden modele skleja (to jest dopiero kosztowne hobby), drugi grzebie w furach, trzeci integruje systemy domowe. Coś trzeba mieć z drobnych przyjemności w życiu. Swoją drogą, piękne  dziś słońce, rekordowa produkcja w tym roku :smile: 



> Przecież tanio jeszcze, trzeba poszperać.
> https://pvgroup.pl/index.php/produkt...y-na-dachowke/


Swoją drogą są instalatorzy, którzy w tej cenie z 8% VATem zrobią wszystko na gotowo  :wink: 
Ale zgodzę się z tym, że ceny rosną z każdym dniem. I przy takiej inflacji i kursach walut czarno to widzę, żeby malały. A żeby spaść o połowę, to na tą chwilę ciężko sobie wyobrażać.

I niejako przy okazji, WD miał wtopę i prognozuje się wzrost cen pamięci o jakieś 5-10%. I tak ten bajzel się kręci. Tanio już było  :smile:

----------


## marvinetal

> Nie mam pojęcia ile kosztuje jeden panel. Wiem, ile kosztuje instalacja ok 6 kWp u jednego instalatora. 
> Na SE - wiadomo, drogo w cholerę - prawie 27 kpln (4400 za 1 kWp), po samej uldze termomodernizacyjnej robi się 22300 (3650 za 1 kWp), jeśli uda się załapać na Mój Prąd, to robi się 19800 (3250 za 1 kWp).
> Na Sofarze 23 kpln (3750 za 1 kWp), po uldze 19 kpln (3100 za 1 kWp) i 16500 pln z Moim Prądem (2700 za 1 kWp). 
> 
> Może i sztuka dla masochistów. Jeden woli oszczędzać kasę, drugi wydawać na rachunki. Nie ma drogi uniwersalnej.


U mnie najniższa oferta na Sofar 5000 za 1kwp od firmy krzak. Za SE trójka z przodu (za trochę niższa moc niż podałeś). Połowa instalatorów nie ma terminów przed kwietniem. Punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia.

----------


## mitch

> U mnie najniższa oferta na Sofar 5000 za 1kwp od firmy krzak. Za SE trójka z przodu (za trochę niższa moc niż podałeś). Połowa instalatorów nie ma terminów przed kwietniem. Punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia.


Ano zależy. Btw - jakbym miał polegać na instalatorach z moich okolic (do 30 km) to też mają ceny z grubsza licząc + 1000 zł więcej za 1 kWp. Nie mówiąc o tym, że często brak doświadczenia w montażu SE. Co do terminów zgoda - teraz jest pora żniw. A co do samego SE - brak falowników na rynku powoduje, że firmy podpisują umowy i zdarza się, że dzwonią 2 dni przed montażem z propozycją nie do odrzucenia: albo montujemy coś innego albo żegnasz się z terminem  :cool:  Na marginesie często oferują Huaweia w zamian  :cool:

----------


## animuss

> Tych ostatnich zakupów nie traktuję w kategoriach inwestycji a hobby/zabawy. To zupełnie inny kawałek budżetu domowego. Jeden modele skleja (to jest dopiero kosztowne hobby), drugi grzebie w furach, trzeci integruje systemy domowe. Coś trzeba mieć z drobnych przyjemności w życiu. Swoją drogą, piękne  dziś słońce, rekordowa produkcja w tym roku


Ci co mają instalacje mają inne spojrzenie na słońce.  :big grin: 
Faktycznie dziś słonecznie było.
Słońce obdarowuje  mi promieniami ludzi, trzeba tylko mieć sieć żeby je złapać.  :big lol: 






> Swoją drogą są instalatorzy, którzy w tej cenie z 8% VATem zrobią wszystko na gotowo 
> Ale zgodzę się z tym, że ceny rosną z każdym dniem. I przy takiej inflacji i kursach walut czarno to widzę, żeby malały. A żeby spaść o połowę, to na tą chwilę ciężko sobie wyobrażać.
> I niejako przy okazji, WD miał wtopę i prognozuje się wzrost cen pamięci o jakieś 5-10%. I tak ten bajzel się kręci. Tanio już było


To się nie skończy, firmy potrzebują zbić ceny prądu, to początek.

----------


## Dolce1313

Mam prośbę o poradę i informacje.
Muszę stosunkowo szybko podjąć decyzję.
Mam możliwość kupna w dobrej cenie optymalizatorów Tigo ale tego starszego typu o oznaczeniu TS4-R-O.
Chciałem te urządzenia zamontować dla panelu, które są zacieniane rano od komina. 
Moje pytania są następujące:
1) Czy faktycznie optymalizatory powodują realne korzyści wynikające np z faktu, 
że zacienione panele nie są "kulą u nogi" dla reszty paneli w stringu?
2) Czy ten starszy model optymalizatora, oprócz innego sposobu mocowania i większych rozmiarów oraz wagi różni się pod względem elektroniki, sposobu pracy czy też niezawodności od nowego typu czyli TS4-A-O?
3) Czy jest jakaś możliwość, by sprawdzić przed montażem taki optymalizator?
Będę wdzięczny za podpowiedzi.

----------


## Dolce1313

Mam prośbę o poradę i informacje.
Muszę stosunkowo szybko podjąć decyzję.
Mam możliwość kupna w dobrej cenie optymalizatorów Tigo ale tego starszego typu o oznaczeniu TS4-R-O.
Chciałem te urządzenia zamontować dla paneli, które są rano zacieniane od komina. 
Moje pytania są następujące:
1) Czy faktycznie optymalizatory powodują realne korzyści wynikające np z faktu, że zacienione panele nie są "kulą u nogi" dla reszty paneli w stringu? Chodzi konkretnie o fakt zacienienia porannego w godzinach od wschodu do ok 9:30 kilku paneli. Na zdjęciach poniżej przedstawiam widok, dach jest skierowany na południe z lekką tendencją na wschód (azymut 167). To zdjęcie dachu z cieniem jest pewnie z października czyli podobnie będzie na przełomie lutego i marca. W kolejnych miesiącach (wiosennych i letnich) panele położone wyżej będą z rana mniej zacienione a te dolne ze względu na "przesunięcie się" słońca.
2) Czy ten starszy model optymalizatora, oprócz innego sposobu mocowania i większych rozmiarów oraz wagi różni się pod względem elektroniki, sposobu pracy czy też niezawodności od nowego typu czyli TS4-A-O?
3) Czy jest jakaś możliwość, by sprawdzić przed montażem taki optymalizator?
Będę wdzięczny za podpowiedzi.
https://zapodaj.net/6741851daa9ca.png.html
https://zapodaj.net/8a2e0c4ae1227.jpg.html

----------


## cangi80

Przecież po to są diody bocznikujące w panelach aby zacieniony nie był kulą u nogi.

----------


## d7d

> Mam prośbę o poradę i informacje.
> Muszę stosunkowo szybko podjąć decyzję.
> Mam możliwość kupna w dobrej cenie optymalizatorów Tigo ale tego starszego typu o oznaczeniu TS4-R-O.
> Chciałem te urządzenia zamontować dla paneli, które są rano zacieniane od komina.


Nominalna moc wejściowa DC to 375W.
Powinny działać.

----------


## Dolce1313

> Przecież po to są diody bocznikujące w panelach aby zacieniony nie był kulą u nogi.


Z tego co wyczytałem zacienienie jednego panela wpływa na obniżenie mocy całego stringa. Optymalizator ponoć działa jak bypass powodując, że zacieniony panel w ogóle nie wpływa niekorzystnie na przepływ mocy z pozostałych paneli. Jeśli tak faktycznie jest to w tym upatruję sensu montażu tych optymalizatorów. Po prostu godz 9:30 mam "wąskie gardło". Żyć bez optymalizatorów się da ale jeśli można poprawić wynik w dobrej cenie to może warto spróbować. Trochę nie chce mi się zdejmować paneli jeśli to by miało niewiele pomóc.

----------


## Dolce1313

> Nominalna moc wejściowa DC to 375W.
> Powinny działać.


Dzięki. A jakie jest Twoje zdanie na temat tych optymalizatorów? Czy faktycznie one zapobiegają obniżeniu przepływu mocy z całego stringu na skutek zacienienia jednego czy kilku paneli? Czy w takiej sytuacji jak u mnie warto je zastosować?

----------


## d7d

Tak właśnie mają działać optymalizatory.
Nie wiem czy będziesz maił funkcję monitorowania więc czy pomogą to się okaże jak je zamontujesz i będziesz śledzić zmianę bieżącej produkcji w czasie zacienienie.

https://globenergia.pl/jak-dziala-optymalizator-mocy/
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...kZ5bpdorZbqfs-

----------


## Ewa_G

Witam,
Dostałam taka ofertę na fotowoltaike, proszę o informacje czy to dobry zestaw:

Falownik: SolarEdge SE6K

       Moduły fotowoltaiczne: JA Solar JAM60S21/365MR o mocy 365Wp. 17szt
    Skrzynka przyłączeniowa AC hermetyczna ogranicznikiem przepiec AC typu 1+2 AC DEHN TNS 255, klasa I
   Oczywiście okablowanie i montaż, cena ok. 32 tys. 

Moc instalacji 6.21.

Moje zużycie roczne 4400kW.

----------


## Dolce1313

Według mnie to są takie standardowe elementy ale raczej na plus. Dehn robi dobre zabezpieczenia ale oprócz ograniczników przepięć na wyjściu ac to na pewno dadzą Ci jeszcze na dc. Panele JA Solar są obecnie popularne, chyba ich cena jest nieco korzystniejsza w stosunku do konkurencji. Grodno tym handluje i gdy ostatnio pytałem o cenę to wyszło najkorzystniej. Zakładam, że jakościowo nie odstają od tego typu konkurencji z Chin, która w większości króluje na naszych dachach i przydomowych stelażach. Z polskich paneli zdaje się jedynie firma Bruk-bet prowadzi produkcję ale nie wiem jak wychodzą cenowo. Być może warto to sprawdzić. 
Jeśli chodzi o falownik to koledzy się wypowiedzą. To dobra firma ale nie wiem czy akurat ten model jest w Twoim przypadku będzie najsensowniejszy. Pod względem mocy tak natomiast falowniki SE są przystosowane tylko do pracy ze swoimi optymalizatorami. Być może masz zacienienie i stąd decyzja o montażu akurat tego falownika. Nie napisałaś nic czy instalacja będzie zacieniana. 
Jeśli zużywasz rocznie 4400kWh to dobrana moc, zakładając fakt konieczności podzielenia się 20% zyskiem z ZE, jest odpowiednia. Zakładam, że nie masz zacienienia lub jest ono stosunkowo mało problematyczne (np poranny cień od komina). Ewentualna nadwyżka jest zawsze na plus bo masz zabezpieczenie w przypadku gorszej pogody/mniejszej produkcji a jeśli będziesz miała nadprodukcję to możesz sobie ją zawsze spożytkować np na cwu bazującą na grzałce elektrycznej albo na jesień dogrzać pokój grzejnikiem elektrycznym. Czajnik elektryczny czy dodatkowa zamrażarka to też są fajne sprawy.
Wycena nie jest niska, wychodzi ok 5000zł za 1kWp. Jednak dzisiaj takie ceny to pewnie standard. 
Zakładając Twój obecny pobór energii oraz cenę za kWh w wysokości 0,7zł, rachunek za prąd wyniósłby 3080zł. 
Tyle zaoszczędzisz minus opłaty stałe za licznik dwukierunkowy. Nie wiem ile to dokładnie wynosi ale zdaje się ok 300zł rocznie. Czyli realnie, na obecną chwilę, zaoszczędzasz ok 2800zł. 
Jeśli otrzymasz zwrot podatku (nie wiem czy to jeszcze będzie możliwe w przyszłym roku ale chyba tak) to załóżmy, że z urzędu skarbowego odzyskujesz, strzelam 3000zł. Dodatkowo, jeśli załapiesz się na mój prąd 4.0 to dodatkowo dostaniesz zwrot 3000zł.
Instalacja zwróci ci się przy w/w założeniach w ciągu 9 lat.

----------


## TomaszGejtz

Mogę odpowiedzieć na pierwsze pytanie Dolce1313 na post20534 z autopsji zauważyłem wczoraj jak "wstała" rano moja instalacja SE na opty. To na najbardziej nasłonecznionym panelu po jakimś czasie pokazywało produkcję od początku dnia 350Wh a na najmniej nasłonecznionym panelu (cień komina, niskie słońce, długie cienie) pokazywał 250Wh czyli różnica jest. Taki panel bo powodował w niektórych warunkach moc instalacji na 2/3 gwizdka a to dużo. Apropo wczorajszego dnia u mnie też rekord 23,8 kWh instalacja 5,28 południe.

----------


## Ewa_G

@ Dolce1313; dziękuje za odpowiedz, w domu mam delikatne zacienienie z uwagi na budowę/układ dachu, głównie zależne od pory dnia. Większa cześć dnia brak zacienienia. Optymalizatory również  będą firmy solaredge. Wykonawca wyrobi się na starych zasadach.

Interesowała mnie informacja czy to nie za duża moc, inni dostawcy proponują moc rzędu 5.2-5.6kW. Jednakże nie deklarują terminu wg starych zasad. 


Wczoraj dostałam tez druga ofertę:

Typ modułu PV JINKO JKM455M-60HL4-V 455 Wp
 Liczba modułów PV 12 szt.
 Moc 1 modułu PV 455 Wp
 Wielkość instalacji PV* 5.460 kWp
 Zajmowana powierzchnia 25.9 m2
 Typ inwerterów 3x APsystems QS1 Boosted
 Łączna moc inwerterów (Continous Output Power) 3.60 kW
 Łączna moc inwerterów (Peak Output Power) 4,20 kW

Cena 33500 zł brutto [email protected] starych zasadach 

Jak sądzicie który system wyglada sensowniej?

----------


## mitch

> @ Dolce1313; dziękuje za odpowiedz, w domu mam delikatne zacienienie z uwagi na budowę/układ dachu, głównie zależne od pory dnia. Większa cześć dnia brak zacienienia. Optymalizatory również  będą firmy solaredge. Wykonawca wyrobi się na starych zasadach.
> 
> Interesowała mnie informacja czy to nie za duża moc, inni dostawcy proponują moc rzędu 5.2-5.6kW. Jednakże nie deklarują terminu wg starych zasad. 
> 
> 
> Wczoraj dostałam tez druga ofertę:
> 
> Typ modułu PV JINKO JKM455M-60HL4-V 455 Wp
>  Liczba modułów PV 12 szt.
> ...


Mikrofalowniki APsystems to produkt niszowy. Cena też odstrasza jak na parametry. Omijałbym to z daleka.

Co do mocy - lepiej wziąć trochę większą instalację, niż na styk. Widziałem dużo sytuacji, gdzie po montażu instalacji okazywało się, ze jednak jest za mała. Co do ceny - 5 kpln za 1 kWh to dość wysoka cena (choć nie wyższa niż instalacje ogólnopolskich firm na tańszym sprzęcie). Ale rozumiem, że z racji na to, że zostało tylko 1,5 miesiąca ciężko znaleźć coś lepszego.

A tak na marginesie zainwestowałbym w jakiś miernik i sprawdził, jakie masz napięcia na fazach (i czy zbytnio nie odbiegają od siebie). Dziś i jutro zapowiadają się słoneczne dni, jeśli w południe będą napięcia powyżej 250V, to w lecie mogą być problemy z produkcją.

----------


## Pitrekkk

> A tak na marginesie zainwestowałbym w jakiś miernik i sprawdził, jakie masz napięcia na fazach (i czy zbytnio nie odbiegają od siebie). Dziś i jutro zapowiadają się słoneczne dni, jeśli w południe będą napięcia powyżej 250V, to w lecie mogą być problemy z produkcją.


Wszystko się zgadza, z tym że problemy nie będą w lato a już dziś(praktycznie na południu Polski mam w tym momencie swój maks).
W lato to akurat mniej zrobi(u siebie notowałem w najcieplejsze dni sprawność obniżoną o 20%).

----------


## Pitrekkk

> W zasadzie nie ma już o czym pisać bo kupno panela najtańszego po 900 zł sztuka to raczej dla masochistów chyba , ja odpuściłem na dobre bo sensu w tym nie widzę wielkiego , spadną ceny o połowę to się założy nie spadną to się nie założy .


https://allegrolokalnie.pl/oferta/pa...-solar-mono-fv

900 złotych najtańszy panel, no ciekawe.
Ale jak ktoś jest negatywnie nastawiony, to szuka na allegro po najdroższych aby się utwierdzić w słuszności myśli przewodniej.

Dwa. 
Zajazd cen o połowę. Czym niby miało by to być podyktowane?.
O połowę to w najbliższych latach mogą wzrosnąć ceny energii, tak bym bardziej obstawiał.

----------


## Ewa_G

> Wszystko się zgadza, z tym że problemy nie będą w lato a już dziś(praktycznie na południu Polski mam w tym momencie swój maks).
> W lato to akurat mniej zrobi(u siebie notowałem w najcieplejsze dni sprawność obniżoną o 20%).


Ciekawe, jeśli taki problem wystąpi, jak sobie z nim radzić ?

@mitch, podejrzewam ze cena instalacji spadnie po 01.04.2022, wydaje mi się ze chyba jednak lepiej teraz robić w cenie około 5.000 złotych za 1kW?

----------


## Pitrekkk

> Ciekawe, jeśli taki problem wystąpi, jak sobie z nim radzić ?
> 
> @mitch, podejrzewam ze cena instalacji spadnie po 01.04.2022, wydaje mi się ze chyba jednak lepiej teraz robić w cenie około 5.000 złotych za 1kW?


Pisać do zakładu energetycznego o obniżenie napięć(lekko nie będzie, ale próbować warto).
Multimetr i do dzieła(a jak nie ma, to do sąsiada co posiada panele na dachu/ziemi, i niech poda jakie ma wartości na poszczególnych fazach).

Co do samej mocy to jak Mitch.
Lepiej ciut większą, bo zapotrzebowanie na prąd w gospodarstwach domowych wzrasta z każdym rokiem i będzie to wartości odwrotnie proporcjonalna do mocny jaką uzyska się z paneli wraz z ich starzeniem.

Też bym nie kombinował z mikrofalownikami, a szedł w SE(to jakbym miał do wyboru jedną z dwóch instalacji), choć  przy braku zacienień i ograniczonych funduszach nie wybrałbym nic z powyższego.

----------


## animuss

> Jak sądzicie który system wygląda sensowniej?


Oba sensowne, zależy wszystko od warunków jakie tam masz, w jednej instalacji masz przewymiarowany falownik, a w drugiej większą możliwość "wtłoczenia prądu" do sieci.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Ja dziś czekając na nadal wymianę licznika i mając piękna pogodę lubelszczyzna(gmina jabłoń),temperatura +5stopni o 13:35 (słońce max wysoko z lekkim "zamgleniem" z  cieniutkich rozmytych obłoczków)odpaliłem na szybki test mocy uzyskiwanej z 3,95kW(p), panele pod kątem 35stopni na ekierkach skierowane w azymut ok 189(lekko na zachód od południa). Wynik to moc uzyskiwana 87% nominalnej czyli 3440W z 3950W w panelach. Napięcia w sieci dochodzą na jednej fazie podczas testowej pracy do 250V, a tuż obok(na dodatek ten sam słup) czeka na odpalenie nowa instalacja z 40paneli skieowana na zachód ze spadkiem 15stopni około...już widzę cuda jak słońce będzie wyżej i walke z PGE...

----------


## Dariusz1983

Ja dziś czekając nadal na wymianę licznika i mając piękna pogodę lubelszczyzna(gmina jabłoń),temperatura +5stopni o 13:35 (słońce max wysoko z lekkim "zamgleniem" z  cieniutkich rozmytych obłoczków)odpaliłem na szybki test mocy uzyskiwanej z 3,95kW(p), panele pod kątem 35stopni na ekierkach skierowane w azymut ok 189(lekko na zachód od południa). Wynik to moc uzyskiwana 87% nominalnej czyli 3440W z 3950W w panelach. Napięcia w sieci dochodzą na jednej fazie podczas testowej pracy do 250V, a tuż obok(na dodatek ten sam słup) czeka na odpalenie nowa instalacja z 40paneli skieowana na zachód ze spadkiem 15stopni około...już widzę cuda jak słońce będzie wyżej i walke z PGE...

----------


## Dariusz1983

Ja dziś czekając nadal na wymianę licznika i mając piękna pogodę: lubelszczyzna(gmina jabłoń),temperatura +5stopni o 12:35 (słońce max wysoko z lekkim "zamgleniem" z  cieniutkich rozmytych obłoczków)odpaliłem na szybki test mocy uzyskiwanej z 3,95kW(p), panele pod kątem 35stopni na ekierkach skierowane w azymut ok 189(lekko na zachód od południa). Wynik to moc uzyskiwana 91% nominalnej czyli 3600W z 3950W w panelach. Napięcia w sieci dochodzą na jednej fazie podczas testowej pracy do 250V, a tuż obok(na dodatek ten sam słup) czeka na odpalenie nowa instalacja z 40paneli skierowana na zachód ze spadkiem 15stopni około...już widzę cuda jak słońce będzie wyżej i walke z PGE...

EDYCJA: zmiana podanej mocy uzyskanej z 3440W/3950W(panele) na 3600W/3950W(panele) oraz współczynnika moc/moc zainstalowna z 87% na 91%-niestety aplikacja FoxESS clound z falownika T4 z opóźnieniem wykazała aktualne parametry produkcji.

----------


## Pitrekkk

> Napięcia w sieci dochodzą na jednej fazie podczas testowej pracy do 250V, a tuż obok(na dodatek ten sam słup) czeka na odpalenie nowa instalacja z 40paneli skierowana na zachód ze spadkiem 15stopni około...już widzę cuda jak słońce będzie wyżej i walke z PGE...


Dariuszu, proszę się na zapas tak nie denerwować, bo aż "jąkanie" się włączyło z tych emocji  :big grin: 

U mnie podobnie. Od zeszłego roku przybyło parę instalacji, na jednej fazie widziałem juz 252.

----------


## mitch

> Wszystko się zgadza, z tym że problemy nie będą w lato a już dziś(praktycznie na południu Polski mam w tym momencie swój maks).
> W lato to akurat mniej zrobi(u siebie notowałem w najcieplejsze dni sprawność obniżoną o 20%).


Mi bardziej chodzi o wyłączenia instalacji. Im większa moc, tym większy problem.



> Ciekawe, jeśli taki problem wystąpi, jak sobie z nim radzić ?


Doraźnie można włączać odbiorniki z dużym poborem. Ale jedyna szansa to interwencja techników z ZE. Tyle, że z tym często są problemy, bo ZE najpierw zakłada rejestrator na tydzień, a potem nagle się może okazać, że napięcia w nocy są ok, a tylko w dzień lecą w kosmos. W skrajnie niekorzystnym scenariuszu ZE w ogóle nie zareaguje. Dlatego ważne jest, żeby sprawdzić jaki jest stan sieci przed montażem PV, bo po montażu to już za późno.



> @mitch, podejrzewam ze cena instalacji spadnie po 01.04.2022, wydaje mi się ze chyba jednak lepiej teraz robić w cenie około 5.000 złotych za 1kW?


Spadnie, nie spadnie, na dwoje babka wróżyła. Może spadnie, ale nie jakoś drastycznie. Szklana kula się zepsuła  :big grin: 
Czy robić czy nie - to musisz sobie odpowiedzieć sama na te pytanie. Ja jestem nieobiektywny  :cool:

----------


## Ewa_G

> Też bym nie kombinował z mikrofalownikami, a szedł w SE(to jakbym miał do wyboru jedną z dwóch instalacji), choć  przy braku zacienień i ograniczonych funduszach nie wybrałbym nic z powyższego.


A z czym byś kombinował ? Inny falownik czy inny panel?

Oferent nr 1 proponuje ewentualnie inny falownik np. Huawei Sun2000-6KTL-M1 
Oraz panel JaSolar Jam60S20/380MR o mocy 380Wp 17 szt. 

Łączna moc 6.46 kWp. 

Cena 29.000 zł brutto. 

Ja chciałam panele tzw.full black. 


P.S. Dziękuje za poprzednie odpowiedzi.





> Spadnie, nie spadnie, na dwoje babka wróżyła. Może spadnie, ale nie jakoś drastycznie. Szklana kula się zepsuła 
> Czy robić czy nie - to musisz sobie odpowiedzieć sama na te pytanie. Ja jestem nieobiektywny


Masz racje. Trzeba podjąć jakieś ryzyko. Myśle ze finalnie zamontuje panele, chce tylko trafnie dobrać urządzenia  :stir the pot:

----------


## mitch

> A z czym byś kombinował ? Inny falownik czy inny panel?
> 
> Oferent nr 1 proponuje ewentualnie inny falownik np. Huawei Sun2000-6KTL-M1 
> Oraz panel JaSolar Jam60S20/380MR o mocy 380Wp 17 szt. 
> 
> Łączna moc 6.46 kWp. 
> 
> Cena 29.000 zł brutto. 
> 
> Ja chciałam panele tzw.full black.


No, od razu lepiej z ceną. Upewnij się, czy monitoring przez WWW/apkę jest i bierz Huawei.

----------


## Pitrekkk

> A z czym byś kombinował ? Inny falownik czy inny panel?


Tak jak reszta napisała.

Jeśli nie ma zacienień przez cały dzień, 365 dni w roku, to SE można by zastąpić czymś tańszym(uznaje jednak ze instalatorzy z jakiegoś powodu dobrali właśnie ten sprzed pod warunki panujące na dachu).
Nad tym bym pomyślał.

----------


## d7d

> @ Dolce1313; dziękuje za odpowiedz, w domu mam delikatne zacienienie z uwagi na budowę/układ dachu, głównie zależne od pory dnia. Większa cześć dnia brak zacienienia. Optymalizatory również  będą firmy solaredge. Wykonawca wyrobi się na starych zasadach.
> 
> Interesowała mnie informacja czy to nie za duża moc, inni dostawcy proponują moc rzędu 5.2-5.6kW. Jednakże nie deklarują terminu wg starych zasad. 
> 
> 
> Wczoraj dostałam tez druga ofertę:
> 
> Typ modułu PV JINKO JKM455M-60HL4-V 455 Wp
>  Liczba modułów PV 12 szt.
> ...


Moc nie jest za duża.
17 x 365Wp = 6.205 Wp
Produkcja będzie na poziomie ok. 6.000 kWh
Z tego do wykorzystania (przy autokonsumpcji ok. 20%) będzie ok. 5.000 kWh.
Czyli nie będzie dużej nadprodukcji.
Teoretycznie w pierwszym roku wydajność spada o ok. 2% a później o ok. 0,5-0,6% rocznie.

APsystem daruj sobie.
Produkt niszowy, tak jak napisł@mitch, i do tego niedopasowany moc do modułów 455Wp.
Chyba hurtownia ma duże zapasy mikrofalowników APsystems QS1
Kto dał ofertę na APsystems?  :smile:

----------


## d7d

> @mitch, podejrzewam ze cena instalacji spadnie po 01.04.2022, wydaje mi się ze chyba jednak lepiej teraz robić w cenie około 5.000 złotych za 1kW?


Zamawiaj i instaluj na starych zasadach.
Po 31.03.2022 ceny nie spadną w znaczący sposób.
Jeżeli masz zacienienia do montuj system SolarEdge z optymalizatorami lub system Huawei też z optymalizatorami.
Do SolarEdge jaki proponują optymalizatory?

Jeżeli Huawei za 29.000 PLN jest z optymalizatorami to zamawiaj Huawei i później podziel się wrażeniami i produkcją.  :smile: 
Jeżeli Huawei nie jest z optymalizatorami to ich dodatkowy koszt to ok. +3.000 PLN z 8% VAT czyli prawie tyle co SE.

----------


## Ewa_G

> Zamawiaj i instaluj na starych zasadach.
> Po 31.03.2022 ceny nie spadną w znaczący sposób.
> Jeżeli masz zacienienia do montuj system SolarEdge z optymalizatorami lub system Huawei też z optymalizatorami.
> Do SolarEdge jaki proponują optymalizatory?
> 
> Jeżeli Huawei za 29.000 PLN jest z optymalizatorami to zamawiaj Huawei i później podziel się wrażeniami i produkcją. 
> Jeżeli Huawei nie jest z optymalizatorami to ich dodatkowy koszt to ok. +3.000 PLN z 8% VAT czyli prawie tyle co SE.



Huawei jest bez optymalizatorów. Solaredge jest z optymalizatorami  SolarEdge P404 (17sztuk).

Wychodzi na to ze wybiorę SolarEdge. 

Ofertę APsystems dał Stlioenergy z Gdańska

----------


## d7d

Bierz SolarEdge !!  :yes: 
Tak też myślałem że to będzie od Stilo  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Teraz to, na jakich komponentach będzie instalacja ma drugorzędne znaczenie - ważne, żeby wejść z nią na dotychczasowy system rozliczania.

----------


## animuss

> Ofertę APsystems dał Stlioenergy z Gdańska


Oferta warta rozważenia, trzy mfalowniki, 1  na każdej fazie,  w razie problemów wyłączy jednego.
A tak wywala całą instalację jak w jednej z trzech faz przekroczy 253V.. :cool: 
Instalacje buduje się na 20 lat, jak już jest podbite napięcie w regionie, to co będzie za kilka lat.

----------


## d7d

> Oferta warta rozważenia, trzy mfalowniki, 1  na każdej fazie,  w razie problemów wyłączy jednego.
> A tak wywala całą instalację jak w jednej z trzech faz przekroczy 253V..
> Instalacje buduje się na 20 lat, jak już jest podbite napięcie w regionie, to co będzie za kilka lat.


*Oferta APsystems od Stilo nie warta rozważenia - jest znacznie droższa i gorsza.*
Teoretycznie może tak być że na jednej fazie będzie napięcie ponad 253 V ale jakie jest tego prawdopodobieństwo? 
Ile, w ciągu całego roku, stracisz z przy wyłączeniu jednego mikrofalownika a falownika SE?
Ile rocznie stracisz z produkcji instalacji 5,4kW APsystems względem instalacji 6,20 kW SolarEdge?

4 x 455 W = 1820 W << 1300 W.nawet jak to jest Boosted  :smile: 
Na własne życzenie zafundować sobie ograniczenie produkcji??
Koszt - 33.500 PLN / 5,460 kW = 6.135 PLN / 1 kWp.

SolarEdge kosztuje 32.000 PLN / 6,205 kWp = 5.157 PLN / 1 kWp.

----------


## animuss

> *Oferta APsystems od Stilo nie warta rozważenia - jest znacznie droższa i gorsza.*
> Teoretycznie może tak być że na jednej fazie będzie napięcie ponad 253 V ale jakie jest tego prawdopodobieństwo? 
> Ile, w ciągu całego roku, stracisz z przy wyłączeniu jednego mikrofalownika a falownika SE?
> Ile rocznie stracisz z produkcji instalacji 5,4kW APsystems względem instalacji 6,20 kW SolarEdge?
> 
> 4 x 455 W = 1820 W << 1300 W.nawet jak to jest Boosted 
> Na własne życzenie zafundować sobie ograniczenie produkcji??
> Koszt - 33.500 PLN / 5,460 kW = 6.135 PLN / 1 kWp.
> 
> SolarEdge kosztuje 32.000 PLN / 6,205 kWp = 5.157 PLN / 1 kWp.


Droższa, tak, ale to tylko liczby.
Niestety jest bardziej elastyczna od proponowanych instalacji, czy to SolarEdge, czy Huawei.
Może jak ktoś aż tak choruje na 3faz SE, :big lol:  to instalację  wschód/zachód bym proponował. :cool:

----------


## d7d

Droższa to nie są tylko liczby.
To jest więcej pieniędzy za słabszą pod każdym względem instalację.
Nie odniosłeś się do maksymalnej mocy QS1 1200 W czy w Boosted 1300 W lub 1400 W.
Nie podałeś też "liczb" - roczna produkcja QPSystems QS1 do SE.
To są konkrety a nie bajki.

Nie widzę chorych na 3 faz SE lub Huawei.
Dlaczego proponujesz instalację na wschód / zachód?
Co do tego ma SE lub APsystems?

Sprawdziłeś jak działa QS1 z jednym z dwoma zacienionymi modułami? Jak jest wtedy produkcja?

PS Radzę poczytać opinie na temat APsystems QS1 i firmy S.

----------


## animuss

> Droższa to nie są tylko liczby.
> To jest więcej pieniędzy za słabszą pod każdym względem instalację.
> Nie odniosłeś się do maksymalnej mocy QS1 1200 W czy w Boosted 1300 W lub 1400 W.
> Nie podałeś też "liczb" - roczna produkcja QPSystems QS1 do SE.
> To są konkrety a nie bajki.


Ale to problem wykonawczy,  a jak produkcja zależy od ilości ogniw to co tu porównywać.



> Dlaczego proponujesz instalację na wschód / zachód?
> .


Większy poziom autokonsumpcji



> Sprawdziłeś jak działa QS1 z jednym z dwoma zacienionymi modułami? Jak jest wtedy produkcja?


Ma oddzielne podłączenia pod każde ogniwo.



> PS Radzę poczytać opinie na temat APsystems QS1 i firmy S.


Opinie faktycznie nie zachęcają, ale to pewnie przez druciarstwo  i zakupy na Alliexpres.

----------


## Dolce1313

> Mogę odpowiedzieć na pierwsze pytanie Dolce1313 na post20534 z autopsji zauważyłem wczoraj jak "wstała" rano moja instalacja SE na opty. To na najbardziej nasłonecznionym panelu po jakimś czasie pokazywało produkcję od początku dnia 350Wh a na najmniej nasłonecznionym panelu (cień komina, niskie słońce, długie cienie) pokazywał 250Wh czyli różnica jest. Taki panel bo powodował w niektórych warunkach moc instalacji na 2/3 gwizdka a to dużo. Apropo wczorajszego dnia u mnie też rekord 23,8 kWh instalacja 5,28 południe.


Dziękuję. Ja mam sporo tego cienia z rana  po południu. Głównie chodzi mi o ranek. Mój komin jest duży jak cholera. 

*Mam pytanie do doświadczonych kolegów. Sprawa jest tego typu:*

Wczoraj podłączyłem wszystkie panele pod jeden MPPT (mam panele na jednej połaci dachu z dużym kominem pośrodku) i osiągnąłem produkcję 6kW ok południa (mam 7kWp). Panele są ułożone na dachu w ten sposób, że po stronie zachodniej komina mam 12szt  a po jego wschodniej 7szt:
https://zapodaj.net/fef6bc4206a25.png.html
Orientacja dachu jest na południe z lekką tendencją na wschód. Tak więc rano komin daje cień na część z 12 panelami a p południu na te 7szt (oczywiście nie wszystkie). Przy podłączeniu paneli do jednego MPPT  cień oczywiście "ścinał" produkcję rano i po południu ale od godziny 10:30 (gdy wychodziło słońce) była blisko 5kW a o 11:40 wyniosła te 6kW. Napięcie z takiego pojedynczego stringu wynosiło w przybliżeniu 600-700V. 
Dzisiaj podłączyłem panele do dwóch MPPT falownika. Cały dzień świeciło słonce. Wykres ładny, rano widać, że zacieniona strona produkuje w przybliżeniu 60% w przeliczeniu na jeden panel z tego co niezacieniona ale "tamta" nadrabia. Wszystko w porządku, nie ma sprawy. Tyle, że w południe, gdy cień nie padał na żaden panel produkcja wyniosła maksymalnie 4,5kW a nie 6kW. Zastanawiam się dlaczego? Najpierw pomyślałem, że ma to związek z tym, że falownik dostaje niższe napięcia z obu stringów (odpowiednio ok 400V z 12 paneli i 250V z 7 paneli) i w związku z tym nie jest tak dobrze dociążony. Testy wydajności falownika były robione przez firmę właśnie przy 600V (tzn. mojego, Foxess). Jednakże po namyśle doszedłem do wniosku, że to nie powinno mieć aż tak duży wpływ na obniżenie produkcji tym bardziej, że wczoraj robiłem pewne "testy" polegające na tym, iż rozdzielałem string na dwa i podłączałem je do dwóch MPPT falownika. Sprawdzałem w ciągu kilku minut różnice w produkcji i nie stwierdziłem przy tych przełączeniach praktycznie żadnych zmian -  i w jednej i w drugiej opcji była ona taka sama. Dzisiaj niestety nie miałem możliwości wykonania takich testów.
Hmm.
Czyżby niebo było "zamglone" pomimo braku chmur, światło bardziej rozproszone i to powodowało słabsze nasłonecznienie a w efekcie mniejszą produkcję w porównaniu do wczorajszego dnia w takich samych godzinach i przy braku zacienienia?

Będę bardzo wdzięczny za Wasze opinie odnośnie tego tematu.

----------


## d7d

> Ale to problem wykonawczy,  a jak produkcja zależy od ilości ogniw to co tu porównywać.
> Większy poziom autokonsumpcji
> 
> Ma oddzielne podłączenia pod każde ogniwo.
> 
> Opinie faktycznie nie zachęcają, ale to pewnie przez druciarstwo  i zakupy na Alliexpres.


Produkcja zależy od mocy modułów a nie od "ogniw".
Namawiasz aby świadomie kupić instalację droższa produkującą mniej energii elektrycznej.
W dodatku obcinającą maksymalną produkcję.
Już dzisiaj by obcinały.
Układ wschód - zachód to dla QS1 lepsze rozwiązanie. Układ południe to jest kiepskie rozwiązanie dla QS1.

To że ma oddzielne podłączenie pod każdy panel nie znaczy że może pracować poprawnie z jednym czyt z dwoma lub z trzema zacienionymi panelami.

Opinie są tak, że firma S. jasno odpowiada że QS1 obcina bo takie są jego parametry.
Nie "czujesz" tego a Ty mówisz, że to ne ma znaczenia.

Ludzie kupują QS1 na Alliexpress i później piszą opinie na temat firmy S i ich montażu instalacji z APsystems QS1 !?
Dobry jesteś  :big grin:

----------


## Kolo..9

Będę wnioskował o rejestrator do Tauronu.U mnie masakra dziś i wczoraj to już około 9 rano mnie wywala z produkcji.A od 10 to już bez możliwości powrotu bo w sieci blisko 253v na każdej fazie nawet gdy mój falownik nie wpycha. jeśli będę miał szczęście i trafie na jakiś dzień słoneczny w czasie podpiętego rejestratora to i tak nie wykaże przekroczeń bo ja będę odłączony a do 253v dla OSD jest ok. I tu mam pytanie do znawców tematu czy podkręcić falownik żeby wpychało a rejestrator zapisał co trzeba.Czy też może rejestrator wyłapie to i dostane po uszach????

----------


## animuss

> Produkcja zależy od mocy modułów a nie od "ogniw".
> Namawiasz aby świadomie kupić instalację droższa produkującą mniej energii elektrycznej.
> W dodatku obcinającą maksymalną produkcję.
> Już dzisiaj by obcinały.
> Układ wschód - zachód to dla QS1 lepsze rozwiązanie. Układ południe to jest kiepskie rozwiązanie dla QS1.
> 
> To że ma oddzielne podłączenie pod każdy panel nie znaczy że może pracować poprawnie z jednym czyt z dwoma lub z trzema zacienionymi panelami.
> 
> Opinie są tak, że firma S. jasno odpowiada że QS1 obcina bo takie są jego parametry.
> ...


Niby się z tym zgadzam, ale w sytuacji gdy  wywala  co chwila falownik 3 faz,  to może się okazać, że większą produkcję osiągnie na takim rozbitym na fazy słabszym zestawie.
Dlatego naspałem, że to tylko liczby, liczy się konkretny uzysk wtłoczony do sieci,  tu i teraz, a rywalizacja się już rozpoczęła.

----------


## animuss

> Będę wnioskował o rejestrator do Tauronu.U mnie masakra dziś i wczoraj to już około 9 rano mnie wywala z produkcji.A od 10 to już bez możliwości powrotu bo w sieci blisko 253v na każdej fazie nawet gdy mój falownik nie wpycha. jeśli będę miał szczęście i trafie na jakiś dzień słoneczny w czasie podpiętego rejestratora to i tak nie wykaże przekroczeń bo ja będę odłączony a do 253v dla OSD jest ok. I tu mam pytanie do znawców tematu czy podkręcić falownik żeby wpychało a rejestrator zapisał co trzeba.Czy też może rejestrator wyłapie to i dostane po uszach????


Podkręcanie jest karalne i jak będzie rejestrator to wyłapie, w dodatku możesz popalić urządzenia swoje lub sąsiadów.
Pomyśl lepiej o grzałce w bojlerze na tej fazie podbitej, albo przełożyć instalację wschód/zachód, to więcej czasu lepszej masz produkcji zanim wywali u ciebie  i konsumpcja lepsza.

Popatrz na osi  czasu, wykres, ile więcej byś wtłoczył zanim wywala ją z rana o godz. 9-10 i po południu jak inne słabną, twoja zachodnia jeszcze coś odda.

----------


## Pytajnick

Zanim u mnie uruchomiono instalację, mierzyłem sobie napięcie w domu. Wieczorami kiedy PV w okolicy nie pracowały, było w przedziale 244-247V, wyskakiwał mi też błąd kuchenki indukcyjnej w słoneczne dni, mówiący, że napięcie w sieci jest za wysokie. Założyłem PV, dwóch moich sąsiadów obok również. Obawy co do napięcia były, ale na wykresach widzę, że w słoneczne dwa ostatnie w godzinach szczytu 12-13 napięcie max248- 250V a wcześniej i później niższe.
Mogę być spokojny czy raczej jeszcze nie, skoro 6,4 kWp pracowało dotąd z mocą max 5,8kW i to w krótkim okresie czasu, bo słońce szybko się przemieszcza?

----------


## mitch

> Będę wnioskował o rejestrator do Tauronu.U mnie masakra dziś i wczoraj to już około 9 rano mnie wywala z produkcji.A od 10 to już bez możliwości powrotu bo w sieci blisko 253v na każdej fazie nawet gdy mój falownik nie wpycha. jeśli będę miał szczęście i trafie na jakiś dzień słoneczny w czasie podpiętego rejestratora to i tak nie wykaże przekroczeń bo ja będę odłączony a do 253v dla OSD jest ok. I tu mam pytanie do znawców tematu czy podkręcić falownik żeby wpychało a rejestrator zapisał co trzeba.Czy też może rejestrator wyłapie to i dostane po uszach????


To taki dziwny temat. Ogólnie nie można ustawiać innego kraju jak Polska (w sensie napięć). Co nie zmienia faktu, że ludzie tak robią i mają po 260V. Pytanie, jak długo to zniosą sprzęty domowe. Co do rejestratora - zależy gdzie go zamontują. Jak przy transformatorze, a PV jest więcej niż tylko u Ciebie, to nie dojdą kto. Jak przy Twoim liczniku, to raczej bym nie ryzykował.

----------


## mitch

> Tyle, że w południe, gdy cień nie padał na żaden panel produkcja wyniosła maksymalnie 4,5kW a nie 6kW. Zastanawiam się dlaczego? Najpierw pomyślałem, że ma to związek z tym, że falownik dostaje niższe napięcia z obu stringów (odpowiednio ok 400V z 12 paneli i 250V z 7 paneli) i w związku z tym nie jest tak dobrze dociążony. Testy wydajności falownika były robione przez firmę właśnie przy 600V (tzn. mojego, Foxess). Jednakże po namyśle doszedłem do wniosku, że to nie powinno mieć aż tak duży wpływ na obniżenie produkcji tym bardziej, że wczoraj robiłem pewne "testy" polegające na tym, iż rozdzielałem string na dwa i podłączałem je do dwóch MPPT falownika. Sprawdzałem w ciągu kilku minut różnice w produkcji i nie stwierdziłem przy tych przełączeniach praktycznie żadnych zmian -  i w jednej i w drugiej opcji była ona taka sama. Dzisiaj niestety nie miałem możliwości wykonania takich testów.
> Hmm.
> Czyżby niebo było "zamglone" pomimo braku chmur, światło bardziej rozproszone i to powodowało słabsze nasłonecznienie a w efekcie mniejszą produkcję w porównaniu do wczorajszego dnia w takich samych godzinach i przy braku zacienienia?


Jedno wyjaśnienie może być takie jak napisałeś- czyli inne warunki. Żeby mieć pewność, musiałbyś sprawdzić także dzisiaj na 1 i 2 stringach.
Drugie - nie wiem czy w ogóle może wchodzić w rachubę. Czytałem przy którymś z falowników (nie wiem czy nie o Froniusa chodziło), że nie lubi, jak dwa stringi różnią się znacząco liczbą paneli (chodziło o napięcia). A poza tym, to wróżenie z fusów  :smile:

----------


## Kolo..9

To poczekam do kwietnia czy maja z tym wnioskiem jest jeszcze kilka instalacji na mojej nitce wtedy pewnie z 260v będzie nawet bez mojego w to wkładu.albo na pogotowie energ. zadzwonie jak będzie tyle.A poza tym po jaką cholerę trzeba ten rejestrator zamawiać skoro mamy zamontowane liczniki podobno inteligentne ze zdalnym odczytem to przecież mogli by zobaczyć zza biurka co się w sieci dzieje po zgłoszeniu problemu przez odbiorce.

----------


## goguś

Nie stać was na zapłacenie prądu ?  za wszelką cenę musi być ta instalacja ? wg mnie to średnioopłacalne obecnie , płaciłem za ekogroszek do ogrzewania to i za prąd do pompy ciepła trzeba zapłacić więc nic się nie zmienia , jakoś mi nie po drodze zapędzać się w kozi róg bo nim się obejrzę to znów kit będą wciskać o tych magazynach i wyjdzie na to że mieszkanie w swoim domu i aby się ogrzać to trzeba poświęcić równowartość mieszkania w bloku , to może lepiej na bloki iść zapłacić 600 zł czynszu na miesiąc i po sprawie ?  :cool:   za ekogroszek 300/miesiąc mi wychodzi to niech za prąd do PC pójdzie nawet 400 to da się przeżyć bez fotovoltaiki i tych idiotycznie bezsensownych magazynów takie moje zdanie i nie koniecznie grzanie musi być w cudzysłowiu tzw darmowe .

----------


## Dariusz1983

Skoro wydajemy od kilkunastu do kilkudziesięciu tysięcy złotych od ręki to stać i na zapłacenie za prąd. Inwestujemy w fotowoltaike m.in.ze względu na rosnące ceny energii, ogromną inflację, a część ze względu na ekologię...a jakaś tam grupaz owczego pędu(sąsiad ma to i ja założe). Tak czy inaczej okres zwrotu kosztów instalacji biorąc pod uwagę powyższe spada z roku na rok więc i opłącalnośc rośnie. Do tego lada moment wejdą w obowiązywanie bardzo negatywne zmiany więc i to motywuje to pospiechu.

----------


## mitch

> Nie stać was na zapłacenie prądu ? za wszelką cenę musi być ta instalacja ? wg mnie to średnioopłacalne obecnie , płaciłem za ekogroszek do ogrzewania to i za prąd do pompy ciepła trzeba zapłacić więc nic się nie zmienia , jakoś mi nie po drodze zapędzać się w kozi róg bo nim się obejrzę to znów kit będą wciskać o tych magazynach i wyjdzie na to że mieszkanie w swoim domu i aby się ogrzać to trzeba poświęcić równowartość mieszkania w bloku , to może lepiej na bloki iść zapłacić 600 zł czynszu na miesiąc i po sprawie ?  za ekogroszek 300/miesiąc mi wychodzi to niech za prąd do PC pójdzie nawet 400 to da się przeżyć bez fotovoltaiki i tych idiotycznie bezsensownych magazynów takie moje zdanie i nie koniecznie grzanie musi być w cudzysłowiu tzw darmowe .


Znaczy zaglądamy sobie do portfela?  :smile:  Tak na logikę, skoro sobie instaluję PV (nawet w kredycie - bo raty też trzeba płacić), to raczej mnie stać. To jak to sobie wyjaśniliśmy, to idziemy dalej. Już dawno doszliśmy do wniosku, że "opłaca się" dla każdego jest inne. Każdy ma inny próg "bólu". Masz lokaty, giełdę, klocki lego, obligacje, krypto, nieruchomości (niekoniecznie mieszkania), grunty, wina i pewnie jeszcze kilkanaście różnych innych sposobów i każdy z nich opłaca się każdemu inaczej. Jeden patrzy tu i teraz, drugi w perspektywie 5 lat, trzeci 15 a jeszcze inny 30 lat. Dla mnie nieopłacalne jest grzanie węglem. Niedopuszczalne marnowanie czasu i zdrowia. A jednak cały czas sąsiad grzeje ekogroszkiem, a tysiące nowych domów powstaje z tym źródłem ciepła. Bo komuś to się opłaca (albo nie zna alternatywnych rozwiązań). Z drugiej strony, prace okołodomowe dla kogoś żyjącego w mieszkaniu są absurdalne. Ale np. dla mnie jest nieakceptowalne, że sąsiad może napuścić na mnie policję, bo sobie kolejny dzień (noc?) puszczam głośno muzę. Albo że dziecko piętro wyżej testuje wytrzymałość sufitu. Dlatego godzę się na pewne kompromisy, bo są rzeczy ważne i ważniejsze.

Z rzeczy ważnych dla mnie mogę wymienić totalną awersję do wyrzucania pieniędzy w błoto, do transferowania do innych pieniędzy, które mogę zatrzymać u siebie. Inaczej: muszę wydać pieniądze na ogrzewanie domu i jego zasilanie, czy mi się to podoba czy nie. I teraz mam do wyboru:
1) węgiel, gdzie muszę się przy tym fizycznie napracować, ubrudzić i co tydzień doglądać, wyrzucać popiół, etc. Czyli nie dość, że zapłacę, to jeszcze muszę przy tym pracować, nieważne jak się czuję, czy jestem chory, czy mam czas, czy wyjadę na 2 tyg na narty (albo znaleźć zastępstwo, jak mój sąsiad). Nie mam już 20 lat, więc z każdym rokiem będzie z tym gorzej. Już można nawet pominąć ryzyko pożaru i sprzątania syfu w kotłowni. 
2) PC, gdzie ustawiłem temperaturę prawie 10 lat temu i zapomniałem o niej. Muszę płacić za prąd i .... koniec.
3) Gaz czy olej gdzie zalety są jak przy PC.

Za ogrzewanie zapłacę tak czy owak, czy to węgiel czy prąd czy gaz.
Ale mogę zainstalować PV. Wtedy w 1 i 3 przypadku nadal płacę za ogrzewanie, ale za prąd zamiast płacić do zakładu energetycznego, "kupuję" sobie ten prąd z góry w postaci instalacji na kilka(-naście) lat do przodu. Nie interesując się ewentualnymi podwyżkami, a chyba nikt już nie ma wątpliwości, że ceny prądu będą już tylko rosły - patrz pakiet Fit for 55 czy podnoszenie kwestii uwolnienia cen dla odbiorców indywidualnych.

A przy pozycji nr 2 - "kombo" PC + PV kupuję sobie zarówno prąd jak i ciepło na kilka(naście) lat do przodu. Po cenie z dnia dzisiejszego, która nie ulegnie zmianie. A zapłacić i tak muszę, jak nie za instalację, to do ZE/gazowni. To szczerze, skoro i tak muszę wydać te pieniądze, to jeśli mam płacić do ZE/PGNiG, a jedyne, czego mogę być pewien, to że z roku na rok będzie tylko drożej, to... ja wolę zapłacić tu i teraz cenę jaką znam już dzisiaj. A jak się skończy umowa, to w skrajnie pesymistycznej wersji, nawet jeśli PV będzie zdelegalizowane, zawsze znajdę sposób na zmniejszenie rachunków wykorzystując instalację choćby do grzania wody. Czyli nie ma możliwości, żebym na tym stracił. A jakie będą ceny energii np. w 2028 roku? Jednego jestem pewien - na pewno nie niższe.

Z ciekawostek - w 2024 ma nastąpić uwolnienie cen gazu dla odbiorców indywidualnych - ciekawe co się wtedy stanie? Może kolejna "tarcza"? Pewnie taka sama jak przy cenie paliwa, które ładnie spadło, a w lipcu, jak sytuacja wróci do normy, znowu będzie po 6 zł albo i więcej?  :smile: 

Reasumując - dla mnie "średnioopłacalne", jak to napisałeś, to jest przynoszenie w zębach pieniędzy za rachunek za prąd, gaz czy węgiel. Który też ładnie poszedł w górę w ostatnich latach i będzie pewnie dalej szedł  :smile:  Ja nie patrzę tu i teraz. Ja patrzę na swoje pieniądze w perspektywie 30 lat. Dywersyfikacja to piękna rzecz. Cięcie zbędnych wydatków i przeznaczanie ich na inwestycje czy hobby to jeszcze fajniejsza rzecz  :smile: 

Ale też rozumiem, każdy ma inne podejście do finansów. Szanuję, choć się nie zgadzam. Ważne, żebyśmy wszyscy byli na koniec dnia zadowoleni z życia  :smile:

----------


## goguś

Dziś za prąd do grzania (mamPC nie pdłączoną jeszcze) zapłacę np 300 zł miesięcznie a za rok 340 ale też pensje rosną i na jedno wychodzi a znając twórczość czy to naszych czy unijnych urzędasów nie można być pewny jutra a co dopiero 15-tu lat , tu mnie boli i wychodzę z założenia że chyba lepiej płacić tu i teraz za prąd bez inwestycji może i źle myślę ale na czuja mi to tak wychodzi ,pomyślę jesienią jak już potanieje nad tzw off grid .

----------


## CityMatic

> Dziś za prąd do grzania (mamPC nie pdłączoną jeszcze) zapłacę np 300 zł miesięcznie a za rok 340 ale też pensje rosną i na jedno wychodzi a znając twórczość czy to naszych czy unijnych urzędasów nie można być pewny jutra a co dopiero 15-tu lat , tu mnie boli i wychodzę z założenia że chyba lepiej płacić tu i teraz za prąd bez inwestycji może i źle myślę ale na czuja mi to tak wychodzi ,pomyślę jesienią jak już potanieje nad tzw off grid .


Ja myślę, że zapłacisz 700/miesięcznie za prąd(grzanie PC +zużycie energii elektrycznej) można oczywiście liczyć , że podwyżki wynagrodzenia będą na tyle wysokie , że i za rok zapłacisz tyle samo :yes:  i Twój "czuj" Cię nie zawiedzie. Obecnie inwestowanie środków finansowych w FV to najlepsze co można zrobić - do kwietnia.

----------


## JTKirk

> Ale też rozumiem, każdy ma inne podejście do finansów. Szanuję, choć się nie zgadzam. Ważne, żebyśmy wszyscy byli na koniec dnia zadowoleni z życia


Problem jest gdzie indziej  :wink: 
Za dużo lekcii religii, za mało nauki liczenia  :wink: 

1 instalacja która zrobiłem juz mi sie spłaciła, druga będzie sie spłacać trochę dłużej, ale też szybko biorąc pod uwagę co się dzieje z cenami. W moim przypadku to była jedna z lepszych decyzji, pójście w PV

----------


## mitch

> Dziś za prąd do grzania (mamPC nie pdłączoną jeszcze) zapłacę np 300 zł miesięcznie a za rok 340 ale też pensje rosną i na jedno wychodzi a znając twórczość czy to naszych czy unijnych urzędasów nie można być pewny jutra a co dopiero 15-tu lat , tu mnie boli i wychodzę z założenia że chyba lepiej płacić tu i teraz za prąd bez inwestycji może i źle myślę ale na czuja mi to tak wychodzi ,pomyślę jesienią jak już potanieje nad tzw off grid .


Jak się z tym dobrze czujesz, to tak rób. Najgorzej, jak coś się robi wbrew sobie. Mnie najbardziej boli jak widzę swój stan konta ubezpieczonego, że ZUS mi zabiera tyle kasy na emeryturę. Ale rozumiem to, choć ja bym sobie poradził w życiu bez emerytury, to większość ludzi wydałaby dziś tę kasę na dobra konsumpcyjne, a w wieku emerytalnym nie mieliby za co żyć i byłby lament, że umierają z głodu.



> Problem jest gdzie indziej 
> Za dużo lekcii religii, za mało nauki liczenia 
> 
> 1 instalacja która zrobiłem juz mi sie spłaciła, druga będzie sie spłacać trochę dłużej, ale też szybko biorąc pod uwagę co się dzieje z cenami. W moim przypadku to była jedna z lepszych decyzji, pójście w PV


Każdy ma swój kalkulator w głowie  :smile:  Jeden lepszy, drugi trochę gorszy  :wink:  Ale że wróżbitą nie jestem, to się dopiero za kilkanaście lat okaże, kto na tym lepiej wyszedł. Trzymam za nas kciuki  :wink:

----------


## Dariusz1983

Od kwietnia to  aby "wyjść na zero" z rachunkami to trzeba będzie montować 300% tego co potrzeba, bo sprzedamy nadmiar za 25 groszy, a odkupimy po 75groszy ze wszystkimi opłatami zmiennymi,przesyłowymi itd...a te rosnąć będą, bo cenę prądu URE jeszcze sztucznie trzyma w ryzach(od dawna słychać o uwolnieniu cen gazu już za 2 lata, a prąd następny w kolejce jest) do tego z czegośc będzie trzeba sfinansować plany na elektrownie atomowe więc i opłaty ekstra się pojawią. W związku z faktem 3krotnie większego zapotrzebowania na wielkość instalacji u tych chcących ratować budrzety domowenie sądzę aby ich ceny spadły, do tego kosztu firm w ramach "nowego ładu" skokowo wzrosną oraz wyborcza kiełbasa w postaci minimalnej 4k/socjal, 13ki,14ki itd. swoje spowoduje w materii inflacji. Realnie większe pensje będą mniej warte niż obecnie...

----------


## animuss

> Dziś za prąd do grzania (mamPC nie pdłączoną jeszcze) zapłacę np 300 zł miesięcznie a za rok 340 ale też pensje rosną i na jedno wychodzi a znając twórczość czy to naszych czy unijnych urzędasów nie można być pewny jutra a co dopiero 15-tu lat , tu mnie boli i wychodzę z założenia że chyba lepiej płacić tu i teraz za prąd bez inwestycji może i źle myślę ale na czuja mi to tak wychodzi ,pomyślę jesienią jak już potanieje nad tzw off grid .


Jak wolisz płacić za ryby, zamiast kupić wędkę to twój wybór. :big lol:

----------


## gawel

> Od kwietnia to  aby "wyjść na zero" z rachunkami to trzeba będzie montować 300% tego co potrzeba, bo sprzedamy nadmiar za 25 groszy, a odkupimy po 75groszy ze wszystkimi opłatami zmiennymi,przesyłowymi itd...a te rosnąć będą, bo cenę prądu URE jeszcze sztucznie trzyma w ryzach(od dawna słychać o uwolnieniu cen gazu już za 2 lata, a prąd następny w kolejce jest) do tego z czegośc będzie trzeba sfinansować plany na elektrownie atomowe więc i opłaty ekstra się pojawią. W związku z faktem 3krotnie większego zapotrzebowania na wielkość instalacji u tych chcących ratować budrzety domowenie sądzę aby ich ceny spadły, do tego kosztu firm w ramach "nowego ładu" skokowo wzrosną oraz wyborcza kiełbasa w postaci minimalnej 4k/socjal, 13ki,14ki itd. swoje spowoduje w materii inflacji. Realnie większe pensje będą mniej warte niż obecnie...


To jest gdybanie i apokaliptyczne wizje. Nie mogą być brane przy racjonalnych wyborach i planach. Nikt nie wie co będzie. Budując nowy dom na pewno nie robiłbym żadnego układu wodnego. Bo po co grzejniki elektryczne +bojler = 2000 + PV 15-20 kWp i wyjdzie to taniej niż centralne wodne i pompa ciepła. Do tego jest to niezawodne i nie wymaga serwisu i można mieć prąd i ciepło za darmo.

----------


## mitch

> To jest gdybanie i apokaliptyczne wizje. Nie mogą być brane przy racjonalnych wyborach i planach. Nikt nie wie co będzie. Budując nowy dom na pewno nie robiłbym żadnego układu wodnego. Bo po co grzejniki elektryczne +bojler = 2000 + PV 15-20 kWp i wyjdzie to taniej niż centralne wodne i pompa ciepła. Do tego jest to niezawodne i nie wymaga serwisu i można mieć prąd i ciepło za darmo.


Z grzejnikami to ja mam problem. Przeszkadzają mi wizualnie i psują ustawność pomieszczeń, w dodatku to są... grzejniki. Za bardzo się przyzwyczaiłem do ogrzewania podłogowego. No i jeszcze wybierając grzejniki elektryczne "skazujesz się" na jedno jedyne źródło zasilania. Jak już tak gdybasz "nikt nie wie co będzie", to mogę sobie wyobrazić za 10 czy 15 lat problemy z siecią - co tam sobie wymyślisz, napięcia nie te, przerwy w dostawach, whatever. Mając grzejniki elektryczne, jesteś ugotowany. Chyba że masz dom pasywny, gdzie odpalenie 5 świeczek załatwia problem. Ale zakładając, że jednak pasywny nie będzie, to jednak wrzuciłbym te rurki z wodą w podłogę, a pod to wtedy możesz dopiąć cokolwiek: PC, kocioł elektryczny czy nawet śmieciucha/kozę. Przy całkowitym koszcie budowy domu te rurki w podłodze to będzie znikomy koszt, za to przyszłościowe rozwiązanie. No chyba że masz na myśli dom szkieletowy, ale wtedy to z kolei poszedłbym w klimę. Budowanie domu, który można ogrzać tylko dzięki grzejnikom elektrycznym i 20 kWp fotowoltaiki jest dla mnie poronionym pomysłem. Bo jak coś pójdzie nie tak, to masz spory problem - nawet przy sprzedaży. 

No to se pogdybaliśmy  :wink:  Na razie, to ja następnego domu budować nie będę. Za droga impreza.

----------


## Pitrekkk

> Dziś za prąd do grzania (mamPC nie pdłączoną jeszcze) zapłacę np 300 zł miesięcznie a za rok 340 ale też pensje rosną i na jedno wychodzi a znając twórczość czy to naszych czy unijnych urzędasów nie można być pewny jutra a co dopiero 15-tu lat , tu mnie boli i wychodzę z założenia że chyba lepiej płacić tu i teraz za prąd bez inwestycji może i źle myślę ale na czuja mi to tak wychodzi ,pomyślę jesienią jak już potanieje nad tzw off grid .


Jak się zmienia zasady, to się btc zacznie kopać i po problemie(nie ma rozwiązania, to nie ma problemu).

Póki co jestem zadowolony, a jak wszystko dobrze pójdzie, dostanę 3k zwroru, to instalacja zwróci się szybciutko.

----------


## goguś

> Ja myślę, że zapłacisz 700/miesięcznie za prąd(grzanie PC +zużycie energii elektrycznej) można oczywiście liczyć , że podwyżki wynagrodzenia będą na tyle wysokie , że i za rok zapłacisz tyle samo i Twój "czuj" Cię nie zawiedzie. Obecnie inwestowanie środków finansowych w FV to najlepsze co można zrobić - do kwietnia.


To proste , jak zapłacę za prąd do grzania 700 zł pompą ciepła to wyłączę pompę i dalej grzać będę ekogroszkiem mnie to aż tak nie przeraża jak to malują , raz w tygodniu 3 worki po 20 kg sypnąć to raczej nie wyczyn a tanio jest i to bardzo , jakoś mnie nie łapie nowomowa .

----------


## goguś

> Jak wolisz płacić za ryby, zamiast kupić wędkę to twój wybór.


Po 60-te jestem i dalekosiężnych planów raczej nie robię zwłaszcza w dobie kryzysów wojen covidów itp plag Egipskich , trochę luzu kiedyś trzeba dostać jak to oczywiście możliwe .

----------


## Dolce1313

> Po 60-te jestem i dalekosiężnych planów raczej nie robię zwłaszcza w dobie kryzysów wojen covidów itp plag Egipskich , trochę luzu kiedyś trzeba dostać jak to oczywiście możliwe .


To po kiego grzyba siedzisz na forum fotowoltaiki skoro Ciebie nie interesuje? Lepiej zapisz się na kurs internetowych szachów, przynajmniej trochę ruchu będziesz miał  :smile:

----------


## goguś

> To po kiego grzyba siedzisz na forum fotowoltaiki skoro Ciebie nie interesuje? Lepiej zapisz się na kurs internetowych szachów, przynajmniej trochę ruchu będziesz miał


No bo też chciałem , oglądałem wiosną ale zakup pompy ciepła i inne wydatki a oglądając teraz to dodatkowe 80 procent trzeba by dołożyć a to mnie raczej nie urządza ,poczekam rok zobaczę luzik ciśnienia nie mam .

----------


## animuss

> Po 60-te jestem i dalekosiężnych planów raczej nie robię zwłaszcza w dobie kryzysów wojen covidów itp plag Egipskich , trochę luzu kiedyś trzeba dostać jak to oczywiście możliwe .


Czyli dojrzały, mężczyzna w tym wieku powinien podejmować trafne decyzje, a ty zaśniedziałeś? :big grin:

----------


## CityMatic

> Czyli dojrzały, mężczyzna w tym wieku powinien podejmować trafne decyzje, a ty zaśniedziałeś?


 :big lol:  trafne....tym bardziej ,że np moja córka ma ...dzieści lat.

----------


## goguś

> Czyli dojrzały, mężczyzna w tym wieku powinien podejmować trafne decyzje, a ty zaśniedziałeś?


Może to efekt przejścia po covidzie , bo sam covid przeleciał ot tak sobie ale dwa tygodnie a ja dalej zajechany jak koń po westernie ,  :yes:

----------


## Kriss7

Czesc, mam zagwostke i im wiecej czytam tym mam wrazanie, że nie wiem jak podejść do tematu.
Własnie uruchamiam PV o mocy 9,72kWp - wedlug wyliczen powinna produkować okolo 10MWh w ciagu roku czyli do rozliczenia przyjmuje 8MWh po odjeciu -20%.
Mam PC i używam obecnie G13 gdzie średnio za ostatnie 3 lata konsumpcja wygląda nastepująco:
-całkowite zuzycie 8500kWh
-zuzycie w przedpołudniowym: 11%
-zuzycie w popoludniowym: 7%
-zuzycie reszta doby: 82%

I teraz tak, teoretycznie mam pokrycie w 90%+ i zastanawiam sie czy zostać przy G13, czy moze wybrać G11 ale zmienić harmonogram pompy, żeby grzała wiecej w dzien gdzie jest wiekszy COP no i autokonsumpcja. Jakieś rady ludzi którzy mają podobny pakiet i sytuacja? Czy po prostu zlać temat i zobaczyć co bedzie na koniec roku?

btw tauron porobił mi faktury prognozujące z jakimiś chorymi wyliczeniami, po 400-500zł pewnie dlatego, że jeszcze nic nie wyprodukowałem. Z tego co wyczytałem to trzeba do nich zadzwonić i poprosić o zmiejszenie.

----------


## gawel

W PGE  prosumenci nie płacą zaliczek do prognoz.

----------


## animuss

> Może to efekt przejścia po covidzie , bo sam covid przeleciał ot tak sobie ale dwa tygodnie a ja dalej zajechany jak koń po westernie ,


Mam to samo, też przeszedłem, nawet nie kaszlałem, 2 dni gorączki  i  covid się zwinął, bania bolała,   :yes: , ale ja jestem nadal słaby i pocę się szybko, sytuacja nieciekawa.  :no:

----------


## gawel

> Mam to samo, też przeszedłem, nawet nie kaszlałem, 2 dni gorączki  i  covid się zwinął, bania bolała,  , ale ja jestem nadal słaby i pocę się szybko, sytuacja nieciekawa.


Te siódme poty z byle powodu to bardzo charakterystyczny objaw covidu. Potwierdzam.

----------


## JTKirk

> Jak się zmienia zasady, to się btc zacznie kopać i po problemie(nie ma rozwiązania, to nie ma problemu).
> .


I takich przypadków jest coraz wiecej. Polak potrafi  :wink:

----------


## mitch

Moduły polikrystaliczne - test po 6 latach. To dla tych, co tak dramatyzowali, że jak te panele strasznie tracą na wydajności. Ciekawe, jak mono wypadną po latach  :cool: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqq5saezmms

tl;dr: nie straciły  :big grin:

----------


## animuss

Ciekawe, zwłaszcza te zdjęcia robione, co do wyników to niejasne jakieś przeszacowane.

----------


## d7d

Test na YT bardzo ciekawy ale wyniki nie są za bardzo wiarygodne.
Moduły mają większą moc niż pierwotnie zakładana bo aparatura nie była skalibrowana do tych modułów.
Mogą mieć większą moc ale jaką mają to nie wiadome.

Po drugie należało zbadać dwa moduły przed myciem i te same dwa moduły po umyciu i wtedy porównać wyniki.

----------


## kaja2928

Panowie chcę dołożyć 4 panele do istniejącej instalacji fotowoltaicznej. Panele są zamontowane na dachu budynku gospodarczego na którym niestety nie ma już miejsca. Falownik (FRONIUS ) jest umiejscowiony w garażu który jest oddalony od paneli około 10metrów. Mam miejsce na drugim daszku (ten sam kierunek - południe) który znajduje się po przeciwnej stronie od już istniejącej instalacji. Gdybym poprowadził przewody do miejsca usytuowania falownika to byłoby jakieś drugie 10 m. W sumie aby połączyć obydwie instalacje szerogowo w miejscu usytuaowania falownika (dokładnie środek pomiedzy obydwoma instalacjami) to jeden z przewodów miałby dlugość około 20m. 
Moje pytanie:
-  czy zda to egzamin 
- czy odległość nie jest za duża
- czy do tych 4 paneli muszą być optymalizatory
W chwili obecnej do falownika poprowadzone są dwa stringi każdy po 9 paneli 360W, w przypadku dołożenia paneli jeden string miałby 13 paneli a drugi 9.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mitch

> Test na YT bardzo ciekawy ale wyniki nie są za bardzo wiarygodne.
> Moduły mają większą moc niż pierwotnie zakładana bo aparatura nie była skalibrowana do tych modułów.
> Mogą mieć większą moc ale jaką mają to nie wiadome.
> 
> Po drugie należało zbadać dwa moduły przed myciem i te same dwa moduły po umyciu i wtedy porównać wyniki.


Jasne, być może metoda nie była w 100% dokładna, jednak można śmiało założyć, że historie o tym, jak to panele szybko tracą na wydajności można wsadzić między bajki. W takim świetle wrzucanie mniejszej mocy falowników przez instalatorów do instalacji skierowanych na południe "bo panele stracą za chwilę moc" trochę kiepsko wyglądają.

Tak czy owak, wiele osób powtarza miejską legendę, jakoby panele po kilku latach mają sporo mniejszą moc, a po kilkunastu to już śmietnik. Teraz widać, ile warte jest takie gadanie bez sensu niepoparte żadnymi dowodami.

To samo dotyczy pomp ciepła czy samochodów elektrycznych (długość życia produktu, trwałość, sprawność, etc). Ale wiadomo, jak ktoś się na czymś zafiksuje, to choćby nie miał żadnych podstaw, to trzyma się teorii wyssanych z palca, bo pasują mu do koncepcji. A tu wyraźnie widać, ile takie teorie są warte.

----------


## gawel

Pv południowe bardzo się przegrzewają w lecie i nie wiem czy nie lepsze uzyski byłyby jednak wsch-zach zwłaszcza w letnich miesiącach np w czerwcu moc od 10 do 15 lest taka sama bo jest wszystko przegrzane.

----------


## mitch

> Pv południowe bardzo się przegrzewają w lecie i nie wiem czy nie lepsze uzyski byłyby jednak wsch-zach zwłaszcza w letnich miesiącach np w czerwcu moc od 10 do 15 lest taka sama bo jest wszystko przegrzane.


Nie, wsch-zach nie byłyby lepsze od południowej ekspozycji. Pokazują to zarówno kalkulatory jak i prawdziwe uzyski realnych instalacji. W miesiącach zimowych to już w ogóle jest przepaść między wsch-zach a południem.

----------


## gawel

> Nie, wsch-zach nie byłyby lepsze od południowej ekspozycji. Pokazują to zarówno kalkulatory jak i prawdziwe uzyski realnych instalacji. W miesiącach zimowych to już w ogóle jest przepaść między wsch-zach a południem.


owszem ja tylko mam 4 kwpna południe i nigdy nie było 4kw uzysku stabilne 2,5-2,7 kw w słoneczny dzien z tym ze ja mam instalację płaska ok 14 st

----------


## JTKirk

> owszem ja tylko mam 4 kwpna południe i nigdy nie było 4kw uzysku stabilne 2,5-2,7 kw w słoneczny dzien z tym ze ja mam instalację płaska ok 14 st


Właśnie, 30-45 stopnie na Pd będzie zupełnie inaczej wyglądać niż 14. W tabelach też to przecież widać. A jeszcze zostaje kwestia ewentualnego zacienienia.

----------


## gawel

> Właśnie, 30-45 stopnie na Pd będzie zupełnie inaczej wyglądać niż 14. W tabelach też to przecież widać. A jeszcze zostaje kwestia ewentualnego zacienienia.


zacienienia nie ma. gdybym miał możliwość to zainstalowałbym pv pod większym kątem. Chodziło mi tylko o podkreślenie że samo południe to nie wszystko. zarówno przy instalacjach wsch -zach czy południowych można dać mniejszy falownik. z 3.92 kWp miałem roczne uzyski 3,5-3,7 MWh.  To zgodnie z tabelami. Natomiast wszystkie Pv miałem na jednym stringu więc dołozyłem nieco PV na gruncie i zobaczymy o ile wzrośnie produkcja.

----------


## mitch

> zacienienia nie ma. gdybym miał możliwość to zainstalowałbym pv pod większym kątem. Chodziło mi tylko o podkreślenie że samo południe to nie wszystko. zarówno przy instalacjach wsch -zach czy południowych można dać mniejszy falownik. z 3.92 kWp miałem roczne uzyski 3,5-3,7 MWh.  To zgodnie z tabelami. Natomiast wszystkie Pv miałem na jednym stringu więc dołozyłem nieco PV na gruncie i zobaczymy o ile wzrośnie produkcja.


Ok. Od każdej zasady są wyjątki. Ale zdecydowana większość ludzi buduje domy z nieco innym kontem dachów  :smile:  Jednak kostki to nadal rzadko spotykane są. A widuję takie ładne wykresy urżnięte na górze przez 2 h (czy nawet czasami dłużej). I tak przez kwiecień-lipiec. No to chyba jednak coś jest nie tak.

----------


## JTKirk

> zacienienia nie ma. gdybym miał możliwość to zainstalowałbym pv pod większym kątem. Chodziło mi tylko o podkreślenie że samo południe to nie wszystko. zarówno przy instalacjach wsch -zach czy południowych można dać mniejszy falownik. z 3.92 kWp miałem roczne uzyski 3,5-3,7 MWh.  To zgodnie z tabelami. Natomiast wszystkie Pv miałem na jednym stringu więc dołozyłem nieco PV na gruncie i zobaczymy o ile wzrośnie produkcja.


3500kWh z takiej instalacji to 892kWh/1kWp, natomiast 3700 to 943kWh/1kWp
Ja przy orientacji południowej i nachyleniu 45 st miałem około 1100kwH z 1kWp. 
Nie było żadnego ucinania. pewnie to wynika właśnie z takiego a nie innego nachylenia.
Liczby nie kłamią, instalacje południowe w optymalnych warunkach wychodzą najlepiej.

----------


## gpel

> 3500kWh z takiej instalacji to 892kWh/1kWp, natomiast 3700 to 943kWh/1kWp
> Ja przy orientacji południowej i nachyleniu 45 st miałem około 1100kwH z 1kWp. 
> Nie było żadnego ucinania. pewnie to wynika właśnie z takiego a nie innego nachylenia.
> Liczby nie kłamią, instalacje południowe w optymalnych warunkach wychodzą najlepiej.


Niestety ale masz rację. Mam instalację Wschód Zachód od niedawna na dachu 38 st., ale już widzę, że daleko mi będzie do takich wyników. Wg tabel to miało być 80% południa, ale sądzę, że to będzie mniej .... niestety  :sad:

----------


## mitch

> Niestety ale masz rację. Mam instalację Wschód Zachód od niedawna na dachu 38 st., ale już widzę, że daleko mi będzie do takich wyników. Wg tabel to miało być 80% południa, ale sądzę, że to będzie mniej .... niestety


Poczekaj na cały rok. W miesiącach zimowych instalacje wschód-zachód faktycznie produkują bardzo mało, ale od kwietnia zaczynają nadganiać i w rezultacie powinieneś się zbliżyć do tych 80%.

----------


## gawel

> 3500kWh z takiej instalacji to 892kWh/1kWp, natomiast 3700 to 943kWh/1kWp
> Ja przy orientacji południowej i nachyleniu 45 st miałem około 1100kwH z 1kWp. 
> Nie było żadnego ucinania. pewnie to wynika właśnie z takiego a nie innego nachylenia.
> Liczby nie kłamią, instalacje południowe w optymalnych warunkach wychodzą najlepiej.


Najlepsze gruntowe w przewiewie wtedy nie ma przegrzania.

----------


## JTKirk

Nie ma rozwiązań idealnych - nie każdy ma miejsce na gruntowe, dodatkowo wtedy zwykle problemem jest jakieś zacienienie

----------


## gawel

> Nie ma rozwiązań idealnych - nie każdy ma miejsce na gruntowe, dodatkowo wtedy zwykle problemem jest jakieś zacienienie


To prawda ja najpierw wyciąłem drzewa i pojawilo się miejsce na gruncie, i była wolna dziurka w falowniku no i ulga mi sie skończyła pit więc trzeba było zrobić szybką dokładkę.

----------


## mitch

Nawiązując do magazynów energii i problemów związanych z ich zgłaszaniem (zwiększanie mocy wytwórczej i wpadanie np. w 70% opust). Znajomy kupił i... nie zgłosił. I tak sobie myślę, że w przypadku "starych" prosumentów (czyli tych, co nie będą mogli skorzystać z dofinansowania) właśnie tak to się będzie kończyć - instalowaniem bez zgłaszania. Bo w rzeczywistości nic za to nie grozi, a człowiek pozbywa się problemu w postaci walki z cwaniackim podejściem ZE do tematu.

----------


## CityMatic

> Nawiązując do magazynów energii i problemów związanych z ich zgłaszaniem (zwiększanie mocy wytwórczej i wpadanie np. w 70% opust). Znajomy kupił i... nie zgłosił. I tak sobie myślę, że w przypadku "starych" prosumentów (czyli tych, co nie będą mogli skorzystać z dofinansowania) właśnie tak to się będzie kończyć - instalowaniem bez zgłaszania. Bo w rzeczywistości nic za to nie grozi, a człowiek pozbywa się problemu w postaci walki z cwaniackim podejściem ZE do tematu.


No nie pisz, że nic nie grozi, 1000 zł mandat i groźba wypowiedzenia umowy. Tyle jest obecnie za zwiększenie mocy wytwórczej czy wymiana falownika bez zgłoszenia/aktualizacji.

----------


## marvinetal

> Właśnie, 30-45 stopnie na Pd będzie zupełnie inaczej wyglądać niż 14. W tabelach też to przecież widać. A jeszcze zostaje kwestia ewentualnego zacienienia.


A gdzie można zobaczyć te tabele?

----------


## gawel



----------


## stos

.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Od kiedy to zainstalowanie magazynu jest równoznaczne ze zwiększeniem mocy wytwórczej?
> Masz jakieś źródło tej rewelacji?


Pierwsze lepsze z wyszukiwarki.

----------


## mitch

> No nie pisz, że nic nie grozi, 1000 zł mandat i groźba wypowiedzenia umowy. Tyle jest obecnie za zwiększenie mocy wytwórczej czy wymiana falownika bez zgłoszenia/aktualizacji.


Dlatego napisałem "w rzeczywistości". Teoria jest taka jak piszesz, a jak jest w praktyce? Przy obecnym poziomie zaawansowania OSD miną wieki, zanim ktokolwiek się zorientuje, że coś nie zostało zgłoszone. Poza tym, jak już w końcu ktoś wpadnie na pomysł, że coś jest nie tak, to nadal pozostanie kwestia udowodnienia, że :
 1) masz magazyn
2) używasz go w połączeniu z on-grid.
Jak niby ma to ktokolwiek zrobić, skoro 99,99% magazynów będzie w chałupie, ukryte przed oczyma pracowników ZE? Nie ma czegoś takiego jak okresowa weryfikacja, przy której musisz dopuścić technika do falownika i/lub oględzin instalacji wewnętrznej.

To samo dotyczy modułów. Jak sobie zapragnę wymienić moduły, to nikt mi na dach nie wejdzie i nie będzie weryfikował tabliczek znamionowych. Zmienisz Froniusa na Growatta i niby jak się ktokolwiek zorientuje? Kary są  fikcją, tylko jak się dasz złapać za rękę i jeśli pozwolisz technikowi wejść do domu i obejrzeć falownik. 

Żeby była jasność - nikogo nie namawiam do niczego. Tylko sygnalizuję, że OSD ma niewielką szansę na wyłapanie takiej sytuacji, a potem ma dosyć kiepskie pole manewru, aby to udowodnić. I wcale się nie zdziwię, że takie niezgłaszanie będzie miało miejsce w wielu przypadkach - polityka zarówno państwa (dyskryminowanie starych prosumentów) jak i OSD (uporczywe działanie na szkodę prosumentów i konsumentów, manipulacje) do tego zachęcają.

----------


## animuss

Coś tu nie gra.



> Pan Andrzej, czytelnik portalu WysokieNapiecie.pl, postanowił wyposażyć swoją mikroinstalację fotowoltaiczną w magazyn energii. Uznał, że to dobre rozwiązanie, dzięki któremu *będzie mógł wykorzystać u siebie wyprodukowaną przez jego instalację energię*.


Jeżeli tej energii nie oddaje, nie wprowadza do wirtualnego magazynu, to się nie dubluje i po co zgłasza.

----------


## mitch

> Coś tu nie gra.
> 
> Jeżeli tej energii nie oddaje, nie wprowadza do wirtualnego magazynu, to się nie dubluje i po co zgłasza.


Bo zgodnie z Art 5 Ustawy o OZE jest zobowiązany do zgłoszenia.
A że nie gra, to wszyscy wiemy, bo magazyn energii nie jest źródłem wytwórczym energii. Ale ZE jak zwykle kłamie i manipuluje. I dlatego część ludzi będzie wolała uniknąć zgłaszania magazynu. W ten sposób właśnie tworzy się martwe prawo. Dramat.

----------


## stos

,

----------


## mitch

> Czytałeś to co zalinkowałeś?
> 
> _Zapytaliśmy Urząd Regulacji Energetyki, czy magazyny są traktowane jako  źródło wytwórcze i liczą się do mocy mikroinstalacji. W świetle  definicji magazynu energii elektrycznej oraz magazynowania energii  elektrycznej, magazyn nie może być traktowany jako: „źródło wytwórcze” –  tłumaczy URE_


Co nie zmienia faktu, że Tauron jak zwykle interpretuje po swojemu. To się pewnie dotrze jeszcze, ale beton jak zwykle wie swoje lepiej. 

A'propos betonu - zasięgałem języka w Enerdze, jak się zapatrują na Art 4 pkt 2b, ale jeszcze się nie zapatrują. Tzn. jeszcze nie przekazali infolinii informacji, czy będą to robić na poziomie licznika czy excela. <mode ironia on> W końcu mają jeszcze dużo czasu <mode ironia off>  :big lol:

----------


## stos

,

----------


## mitch

> Czy o tym artykule Ustawy o OZE piszesz?
> Ja nie widzę w nim obowiązku zgłaszania magazynu energii. 
> Masz jakiś inny w którym ten obowiązek jest zapisany?​


_
– informuje operatora systemu dystrybucyjnego elektroenergetycznego, do któregosieci ma zostać przyłączona mikroinstalacja, o terminie przyłączenia mikroinstalacji, lokalizacji przyłączenia mikroinstalacji, rodzaju odnawialnego źródła energiii magazynu energii elektrycznej użytego w tej mikroinstalacji oraz łącznej mocyzainstalowanej elektrycznej mikroinstalacji, nie później niż w terminie 30 dni przeddniem planowanego przyłączenia mikroinstalacji do sieci operatora systemudystrybucyjnego elektroenergetycznego_

Masz nieaktualną wersję. Aktualna będzie zawsze tu: http://isap.sejm.gov.pl/isap.nsf/Doc...wdu20150000478

Sam tekst jednolity jest tu: http://isap.sejm.gov.pl/isap.nsf/dow...20150478Lj.pdf

----------


## stos

.

----------


## animuss

> Bo zgodnie z Art 5 Ustawy o OZE jest zobowiązany do zgłoszenia.
> A że nie gra, to wszyscy wiemy, bo magazyn energii nie jest źródłem wytwórczym energii. Ale ZE jak zwykle kłamie i manipuluje. I dlatego część ludzi będzie wolała uniknąć zgłaszania magazynu. W ten sposób właśnie tworzy się martwe prawo. Dramat.


A gdzie to napisano,  że wyspową do akumulatora trzeba zgłaszać.
Wytwarzasz, wprowadzasz część do akumulatora i zużywasz całość zmagazynowaną w akumulatorze kiedy chcesz.
To  instalacja wyspowa, nie masz obowiązku zgłoszenia.
To agregat jak spięty w domowej sieci też zgłaszasz i doliczają.  :big lol: 
Moc wytwórczą. agregat akurat ma.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Czytałeś to co zalinkowałeś?
> 
> _Zapytaliśmy Urząd Regulacji Energetyki, czy magazyny są traktowane jako  źródło wytwórcze i liczą się do mocy mikroinstalacji. W świetle  definicji magazynu energii elektrycznej oraz magazynowania energii  elektrycznej, magazyn nie może być traktowany jako: „źródło wytwórcze” –  tłumaczy URE_


Otóż czytałem, ale całość. Nie tylko powyższy fragment. I jasno z tego wynika, że stanowisko URE ma się nijak do praktyk zakładów energetycznych. Gdyby taki numer wywinął normalny przedsiębiorca już dawno posypałyby się kary. Ale spółki SP to inna bajka...  :sad:

----------


## stos

,

----------


## mitch

> A gdzie to napisano,  że wyspową do akumulatora trzeba zgłaszać.
> Wytwarzasz, wprowadzasz część do akumulatora i zużywasz całość zmagazynowaną w akumulatorze kiedy chcesz.
> To  instalacja wyspowa, nie masz obowiązku zgłoszenia.


Jeśli instalacja jak w artykule jest on-grid i wprowadzasz energię do aku, to nie jest to instalacja wyspowa, magazyn jest połączony z siecią (pośrednio, bo pośrednio, ale nie masz izolacji między obwodami. Gdybyś faktycznie miał instalację off-grid i do niej podłączony magazyn - zgoda - wtedy nie masz obowiązku zgłaszania. 



> To agregat jak spięty w domowej sieci też zgłaszasz i doliczają. 
> Moc wytwórczą. agregat akurat ma.


Tego nie wiem, nie interesowałem się jak to wygląda z agregatami. Wiem tylko, że jeśli masz automatykę przełączającą, to na pewno musisz to zgłosić (tj. OSD musi zaaprobować). Na logikę masz rację - choć akurat jeśli chodzi o agregaty, to znam 4 osoby z agregatem i tylko jedna to zgłosiła - właśnie ze względu na automatykę (no i pewnie po części dlatego, że pracuje w tym zawodzie).

----------


## mitch

> Wyjaśnienia wymaga definicja "magazynu energii" użyta w Ustawie OZE.
> 
> _[...]_
> Tak więc, magazynem energii, w rozumieniu Ustawy OZE, nie jest akumulator podłączony do inwertera hybrydowego, ponieważ on nie ma zdolności dostawy energii elektrycznej do sieci z akumulatora do niego podłączonego, tak jak nie jest magazynem energii UPS.


No ale my to wszystko wiemy. Nawet o dziwo URE to wie. Tylko jak zwykle beton w ZE albo intencjonalnie albo bezmyślnie wprowadza konsumentów w błąd. Tak jak pisałem - to się wszystko z biegiem czasu wyjaśni, ale co napsują krwi, to ich.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## mitch

> Instalacja z artykułu nie jest OFF-grid ale tam jest typowy magazyn energii z własnym inwerterem podłączonym do sieci. Czyli jest to magazyn z definicji w Prawie Energetycznym Art.3. 10k.
> Dla inwertera hybrydowego, to że magazyn jest ładowany z sieci nie znaczy że ma możliwość oddawania do sieci.
> Inwerter "hybrydowy" tak się nazywa ponieważ jak jest sieć to jest ON-gridowy a jak sieci brak to jest OFF-gridowy.
> Bateria oddaje energię jedynie w modzie OFF-grid.


Nie do końca rozumiem, do czego zmierzasz.

Wspomniany magazyn jest częścią instalacji on-grid i jako taki oficjalnie podlega zgłoszeniu. Nie ma znaczenia, jaka jest jego charakterystyka pracy, znaczenie ma tylko to, że jest częścią instalacji PV zgłoszonej do ZE i tym samym nie jest odizolowany od sieci. Jedynie jeśli byłby częścią instalacji off-grid, tj. byłby podłączony do instalacji PV, która nie ma fizycznego połączenia z siecią energetyczną i która jako taka nie podlega zgłoszeniu do ZE, to tylko wtedy magazyn nie podlega zgłoszeniu.

Jeszcze raz - znaczenie ma to, czy jest częścią zgłoszonej instalacji. Jeśli jest jej częścią, to należy go zgłosić. 

Natomiast od razu napiszę, że nie analizowałem prawa energetycznego, czy magazyn "standalone" należy zgłaszać, bo mnie to w żaden sposób nie dotyczy.

----------


## stos

,

----------


## niedowiarek

> Nie byłoby tego zamieszania gdyby ustawodawca miał odrobinę inteligencji...


Czy Ty aby nie za dużo wymagasz? :cool:

----------


## animuss

> Jeśli instalacja jak w artykule jest on-grid i wprowadzasz energię do aku, to nie jest to instalacja wyspowa, magazyn jest połączony z siecią (pośrednio, bo pośrednio, ale nie masz izolacji między obwodami. Gdybyś faktycznie miał instalację off-grid i do niej podłączony magazyn - zgoda - wtedy nie masz obowiązku zgłaszania. .


To hybryda czyli on-grid + off-grid, masz obowiązek do części on-gird, nie ma znaczenia czy pchasz energię w żarówkę, czy do akumulatora, jeżeli jej nie wysyłasz poza własną sieć odbioru.
Tego nawet nie widzi licznik dwukierunkowy, więc nie ma podstaw do zgłaszania, że coś dodatkowo wprowadzasz do sieci.



.


> Tego nie wiem, nie interesowałem się jak to wygląda z agregatami. Wiem tylko, że jeśli masz automatykę przełączającą, to na pewno musisz to zgłosić (tj. OSD musi zaaprobować). Na logikę masz rację - choć akurat jeśli chodzi o agregaty, to znam 4 osoby z agregatem i tylko jedna to zgłosiła - właśnie ze względu na automatykę (no i pewnie po części dlatego, że pracuje w tym zawodzie).


Jak sama automatyka jest, ok, trzeba to uzgodnić, "naczynia połączone".
Wystarczy założyć jeden wyłącznik ręczny i mieć cały czas włączony, a dalej  automatyka i niczego nie musisz już zgłaszać.



> Dopóki to my – w momencie braku prądu – będziemy ręcznie odłączać naszą instalację od sieci, uruchamiać agregat i wytwarzaną przez niego energią elektryczną zasilać urządzenia w naszym domu, nie mamy obowiązku informować o tym Zakładu Energetycznego.

----------


## mitch

@stos Pozwolę sobie nie zgodzić się z Twoją opinią. Ustawa mówi o magazynie energii w zgłoszonej mikroinstalacji. Bez wyjątków czy to powerbank, hybryda (*) czy jeszcze inne rozwiązanie.

 A akurat w przypadku wspomnianego artykułu nie było mowy o hybrydzie. Dodatkowo magazyn nawet w przypadku hybrydy ma zdolność do dostawy energii elektrycznej do sieci. Jedyne, co go powstrzymuje, to jakość software'u, który może nawalić.

Co do mocy instalacji, prawie się zgodzę. Powinno być "mniejsza z mocy" falownika lub modułów. I wtedy byłoby git  :smile: 

(*) Poza tym, czy każda hybryda na rynku pracuje w taki sposób? Tzn. czy żadna hybryda nie ma możliwości korzystania z magazynu podczas bycia "ongrid"? Mam spore wątpliwości.

----------


## mitch

> To hybryda czyli on-grid + off-grid, masz obowiązek do części on-gird, nie ma znaczenia czy pchasz energię w żarówkę, czy do akumulatora, jeżeli jej nie wysyłasz poza własną sieć odbioru.
> Tego nawet nie widzi licznik dwukierunkowy, więc nie ma podstaw do zgłaszania, że coś dodatkowo wprowadzasz do sieci.


Już tłumaczyłem @stos - mam inny punkt widzenia. Masz styk z siecią, zgłaszasz. Software, to software. Coś nie pyknie, styk się zgrzeje i nie puści i poleci napięcie na sieć. 




> .
> Jak sama automatyka jest, ok, trzeba to uzgodnić, "naczynia połączone".
> Wystarczy założyć jeden wyłącznik ręczny i mieć cały czas włączony, a dalej  automatyka i niczego nie musisz już zgłaszać.


A jak coś się stanie - odpukać w niemalowane - to prokurator będzie miał ułatwione zadanie?  :smile: 

Tak czy owak - jestem przeciwko zgłaszaniu magazynów, ale zgodnie z ustawą, imho powinno się je zgłaszać. A każdy i tak zrobi co chce, najwyżej się poboksuje tak ten pan z artykułu  :smile:

----------


## JTKirk

> A gdzie można zobaczyć te tabele?


np. tutaj
https://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvg_tools/en/tools.html#TMY

----------


## stos

.

----------


## stos

,

----------


## mitch

> To o co się tu boisz nie ma nic wspólnego z magazynem energii.
> Urządzenia takie jak inwertery hybrydowe mają certyfikaty dopuszczenia i jak się coś stanie prokurator będzie ścigał producenta a nie użytkownika.


Tu miałem na myśli patent jaki zaproponował @animuss - obejście zgłoszenia automatyki przełączania wykonując ręczny przełącznik na stałe w pozycji "on"  :cool: 




> Masz prawo się nie zgadzać ale to nie znaczy że masz rację.


I zostawmy to w tym miejscu. We agree to disagree  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> Już tłumaczyłem @stos - mam inny punkt widzenia. Masz styk z siecią, zgłaszasz. Software, to software. Coś nie pyknie, styk się zgrzeje i nie puści i poleci napięcie na sieć. 
> 
> 
> A jak coś się stanie - odpukać w niemalowane - to prokurator będzie miał ułatwione zadanie? 
> 
> Tak czy owak - jestem przeciwko zgłaszaniu magazynów, ale zgodnie z ustawą, imho powinno się je zgłaszać. A każdy i tak zrobi co chce, najwyżej się poboksuje tak ten pan z artykułu



Niby luka prawna, 



> Obecne regulacje prawne nie pozwalają Enei Operator wykluczyć sytuacji, w których energia z mikroinstalacji oraz magazynu byłaby jednocześnie wprowadzana do sieci. W związku z powyższym przyłączenie magazynu energii *w zależności od sytuacji* może zwiększać potencjał wytwórczy prosumenta – informuje Mateusz Gościniak, rzecznik prasowy poznańskiego Oddziału Dystrybucji Enea Operator.


ale to ty decydujesz czy zgłaszasz  umowę o przyłączenie *do sieci* magazynu energii elektrycznej,
Umowa o przyłączenie *do sieci magazynu* oznacza, że masz możliwość  jednocześnie wprowadzana do sieci energii z tego magazynu.
Jeżeli nie masz możliwości wprowadzenia do sieci, to nie zgłaszasz.
Skąd oni mają wiedzieć jakim urządzeniem dysponujesz, jak nalegasz to oni nie mają wyjścia. 



> „W świetle przepisów ustawy – Prawo energetyczne, łączna moc zainstalowana elektryczna magazynu energii elektrycznej, jest parametrem odrębnym od łącznej mocy zainstalowanej elektrycznej jednostki/instalacji wytwórczej, przy czym w procesie realizacji przyłączenia do sieci jednostki/instalacji wytwórczej, której część będzie stanowił magazyn energii elektrycznej, moce te są traktowane łącznie w jednym przypadku, tj. celem ustalenia, czy w danym przypadku wystąpi potrzeba sporządzenia, na potrzeby przyłączenia, dokumentu pt. ekspertyza wpływu instalacji na system elektroenergetyczny” – dodaje URE.





> Tauron: magazyn staje się źródłem
> Dystrybutor z płd-zach. Polski, do sieci którego podłączony jednak wydaje się mieć odmienne zdanie. „Magazyn energii elektrycznej jest urządzeniem, które w cyklu rozładowania *oddaje energię do sieci,* a więc staje się źródłem prądu, podobnie jak panel fotowoltaiczny. Dlatego obecnie Tauron Dystrybucja wyznacza moc znamionową instalacji OZE uwzględniając wszystkie urządzenia prądotwórcze (panele fotowoltaiczne i magazyn energii). Dzieje się tak ponieważ istnieje techniczna możliwość, że prąd oddawany do sieci będzie jednocześnie generowany przez panele oraz oddawany z magazynu energii” – odpowiedziała na zapytanie portalu WysokieNapiecie.pl Ewa Groń, rzeczniczka prasowa Tauron Dystrybucja.
> 
> Przyznaje jednocześnie, że potrzebna jest interpretacja przepisów ustawy o OZE. „Jednak z uwagi na ostatnie zmiany w ustawie o Odnawialnych źródłach energii w zakresie definicji mocy zainstalowanej instalacji OZE, zależy nam na posiadaniu jednolitej interpretacji przepisów, obowiązujących wszystkich Operatorów Sieci. Dlatego z innymi OSD podjęliśmy inicjatywę zredagowania wspólnego pytania do URE i uzyskania spójnej dla całego kraju interpretacji zapisów prawa” – napisała Ewa Groń.
> 
> „Zależnie od odpowiedzi od URE będziemy podejmować kolejne działania. Jeżeli stosowany przez nas obecnie sposób ustalania mocy przyłączeniowej ulegnie zmianie, zmie

----------


## mitch

> ale to ty decydujesz czy zgłaszasz  umowę o przyłączenie *do sieci* magazynu energii elektrycznej,


I tego się będę trzymał  :wink:  Nic bęcwałom nie będę zgłaszał.

Ps. a co, jak ktoś podłączy i skonfiguruje EV do oddawania energii? Mobilny magazyn energii.  :big lol:

----------


## animuss

> I tego się będę trzymał  Nic bęcwałom nie będę zgłaszał.
> :


Odpowiedzialność leży po stronie wytwórcy, ty jesteś wytwórcą i powinieneś określić co i kiedy oddajesz, jak coś oddajesz to zgłaszasz, proste.  
Musisz  podać ile możesz na raz wytworzyć, jak pracują panele i magazyn w tym czasie pcha do sieci.
To jeżeli się utrzyma, to nie ma wpływu dla nowych, sprzedających/oddających z magazynów w drogiej taryfie do sieci.




> Ps. a co, jak ktoś podłączy i skonfiguruje EV do oddawania energii? Mobilny magazyn energii.


Jak oddaje to zgłasza, zresztą na liczniku dwukierunkowym wszystko będzie widać, np. jak oddasz nocą  :big lol:   albo za dnia jak zdublujesz magazyn z panelami to nawet dziecko łatwo policzy. :rotfl:

----------


## Dolce1313

Mam pewien problem z instalacją fotowoltaiczną, może ktoś przerabiał podobny temat. Panele są ułożone w dwóch stringach na jednej połaci dachu (mają taki sam kierunek i pochylenie) ze względu na fakt, że pośrodku jest komin. Jeden string liczy 12 paneli a drugi 7, które są podłączone do dwóch mppt falownika.
Problem dotyczy tego, że przy stosunkowo małej produkcji, np w pochmurny dzień występują różnice sięgające nawet 30% w przeliczeniu na panel pomiędzy stringami. Do tego na korzyść stringu z mniejszą ilością paneli, którego napięciecwynosi przeważnie ok 250V. Weźmy pod uwagę np poniższe dane z aplikacji z dzisiejszego dnia. Produkcja dla pv1 (string z 12 modułami) na panel to 438,9x1,5:12=54,86W a pv2 to 244,5x1,9:7=66,36W. To ok 20% różnicy.
Tak duże różnice w produkcji pomiędzy stringami występują przy braku słońca, np w pochmurne dni. Na stringu z mniejszą ilością paneli efektywność produkcji jest jak widać zdecydowanie lepsza. Natomiast w momencie, gdy jest słonecznie produkcja jest zbliżona lub nawet lepsza dla stringu z większą ilością paneli. Oczywiście w obu przypadkach chodzi o sytuację, gdy na żaden panel nie pada cień.
Założyłem, że w mniej wydajnym stringu może być wadliwy panel, który wpływa na słabszą produkcję. Nie jestem jednak pewny czy to jedyna możliwość, bo jak napisałem wcześniej, przy dobrym nasłonecznieniu te różnice nie występują. String z 7 panelami pracuje na dość niskim napięciu ale wytwarzany prąd jest wyższy niż w przypadku stringu z 12 panelami. Napięcia na panel dla obu stringów są w zasadzie zbliżone.
Chciałem się Was zapytać, czy spotkaliście się z podobną sytuacją a jeśli tak to z czego ona wynikała?
Ewentualnie co można jeszcze brać pod uwagę w przypadku takiej sytuacji oprócz uszkodzenia panela?
Być może będę musiał sprawdzić panel po panelu ale wiadomo, że to się wiąże z problematyczną rozbiórką stringu. Dlatego wolę dopytać czy jest prawdopodobne, że jakiś inny czynnik ma wpływ na opisaną sytuację.
Będę wdzięczny za podpowiedzi.

----------


## marcinbbb

Pytanie jakie napięcia ogarnia MPPT falownika być może przy 12 panelach napięcie przewyższa punkt pracy MPPT?

----------


## animuss

Albo te używki Tigo coś nie teges.

----------


## Dolce1313

String z 12 panelami jest w zakresie napięcia pracy mppt a Tigo jeszcze nie podłączałem.

----------


## animuss

To zamień stringi w falowniku, najłatwiej.
Znasz kogoś z kamerką termowizyjną?

----------


## marvinetal

LG się zawija

----------


## Dolce1313

> To zamień stringi w falowniku, najłatwiej.
> Znasz kogoś z kamerką termowizyjną?


Zamienię mppt ale pewnie niewiele to zmieni, zobaczymy. 
Póki co nie mam nikogo z termowizja ale może jak zrobię wywiad to się znajdzie. Czy będzie wyraźnie widać różnice w kolorach? Jakby to miało wyglądać?
A co sądzisz o tym, że wraz ze wzrostem nasłonecznienia/mocy różnice w produkcji na panel pomiędzy stringami się zacierają?

----------


## animuss

> LG się zawija


Wycofali się z rynku smartfonów, teraz ogniwa.

----------


## animuss

> Zamienię mppt ale pewnie niewiele to zmieni, zobaczymy. 
> Póki co nie mam nikogo z termowizja ale może jak zrobię wywiad to się znajdzie. Czy będzie wyraźnie widać różnice w kolorach? Jakby to miało wyglądać?


Ogniwa pod obciążeniem.



> W sprawnej i nieuszkodzonej instalacji fotowoltaicznej temperatury modułów mogą różnić się o kilka stopni. Wpływ na to mają warunki atmosferyczne (prędkość i kierunek wiatru, zachmurzenie) czy też naturalnie występujący gradient temperatury, który wynika z konwekcyjnego przenoszenia ciepła. Jeśli doszło do uszkodzenia paneli PV, różnice wskazań temperatur mogą sięgać nawet kilkudziesięciu st. C. Taki wynik jest podstawą do dalszej analizy problemu.
> 
> Zdjęcia wykonane kamerą termowizyjną mogą w łatwy sposób wykryć miejsca uszkodzeń modułów PV, tzw. hot spoty, czyli gorące ogniwa paneli.


Jak się da to jeszcze kable - złączki  trzeba obejrzeć.




> A co sądzisz o tym, że wraz ze wzrostem nasłonecznienia/mocy różnice w produkcji na panel pomiędzy stringami się zacierają?


To bardzo ciekawe, ewidentnie coś jest nie tak,  może trzeba szukać odpowiedzi w asymetrii obciążania wejść Mppt?

----------


## Dolce1313

Wydaje mi się, że jeśli panel byłby uszkodzony to niezależnie od nasłonecznienia dawałby mniejszą moc w stosunku do panela nieuszkodzonego. Czasem jednak w elektronice dochodzi do dziwnych zjawisk więc nie wykluczam opcji z uszkodzeniem panela. Muszę sprawdzić jakie dane pokazuje sam falownik, niestety do końca tygodnia mogę mieć pogląd tylko przez aplikację FoxCloud. A ta jest niedopracowana. Ddodatkowo do 08.03 FoxEss będzie prowadził prace na serwerze więc występują rozłączenia oraz opóźnienia w przesyłaniu danych. Gdy tylko będę miał dostęp do falownika to zamienię stringi na wejsciach mppt falownika. Jeśli string z mniejszą ilością paneli będzie nadal wykazywał lepszą produkcję przy niższym oświetleniu to w sumie niewiele wyjaśni, natomiast jeśli nastąpi zmiana to jest prawdopodobne, że problem tkwi po stronie falownika. Mnie w sumie interesuje, by produkcja była optymalna więc będę dążył do wyjaśnienia tej sytuacji. Albo panel jest do wymiany albo falownik. Produkcja z paneli tak samo oświetlonych powinna być jednakowa, nie może odbiegać od normy. Jest też prawdopodobne, że falownik jakoś dziwacznie oblicza moce z wejść mppt albo nieodpowiednio optymalizuje zróżnicowane pod względem ilości paneli stringi.

----------


## marcinbbb

Eee tam gadanie miałem panela walniętego z cegłówki działał jak nówka funkiel a miał ponad 5 lat. Wymieniłem tylko dlatego że ubezpieczyciel wydał kasę.

----------


## damiaszek

Mam stary panel z przyczepy campingowej, przed uszkodzeniem i po uszkodzeniu różnice w produkcji energii z niego są nie do zaobserwowania. Uszkodzenie to przebicie na wylot prętem stalowym. Oprócz przebicia cała powierzchnia szkła pokryta jest  "pajączkami"

----------


## Dolce1313

Cóż, świetne wiadomości dla "fotowoltaików", szczególnie w tle ostatnich wydarzeń wojennych.

----------


## marcinbbb

Proponujesz abyśmy zamiast gadać o fotowoltaice zaczęli wstawiać fotki flag Ukraińskich? I tymi flagami będziemy ich wspierać na facebooku i gdzie jeszcze? Świeczki w oknach i wyłączymy światło dziś o 20:00 na znak Solidarności?

----------


## fotohobby

Ale o co ci chodzi ? 
Przecież napisał, że to świetne informacje dla nas, że panele, które są tak uszkodzone wciąż działają. 
Gdyby tak kiedyś rakiety zaczęły spadać w PL

----------


## mitch

> Przecież napisał, że to świetne informacje dla nas, że panele, które są tak uszkodzone wciąż działają. 
> Gdyby tak kiedyś rakiety zaczęły spadać w PL


Może jestem pesymistą, ale obawiam się, że w podobnym przypadku długo byśmy się nie nacieszyli panelami, bo znając życie, sieć u nas szybko by się poddała. W takim przypadku tylko hybryda albo inny patent na przynajmniej częściowy off-grid. W sensie instalacja z magazynem albo generator.

----------


## fotohobby

Tak, to już osobna kwestia...

----------


## Tomasz_34

Ja polecam zestaw fotowoltaiczny do grzania wody  :big grin:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Ja polecam zestaw fotowoltaiczny do grzania wody


Faktycznie żeś wymyślił głupotę sprawność paneli fotowoltaicznych w granicach 20%, sprawność kolektorów słonecznych około 80%. Więc co z tego że polecasz coś co średnio działa! U mnie kolektory ugrzały już 400l wody do 55*C do tego ogrzewanie podłogowe chodzi też ze słoneczka na kolektorach ponad 67*C.

----------


## pdothash

Dostałem ofertę na instalację 6,4kWp w cenie 36000, czyli z grubsza 5600/1kWp, czy teraz takie ceny obowiązują, czy jednak powinienem szukać dalej?
Panele Longi LR4-60 HPH-375M, mikrofalowniki Hoymiles

----------


## Dariusz1983

Nie wiem co to za firma ale chyba ze złota ta instalacja będzie, bo namówiłem kilka dni temu teścia na instalację 6kWp na gruncie i wyjdzie to 26500, a gdyby wolał dach to 23000zł. Sam 3,95kWp Jinko 395W i FoxESS T4 na ekierkach robiłem za 18000zł w tej samej firmie ale do mnie mieli 140km i w sumie mała instalacja więc i koszt jednostkowy dość wysoki aleu Ciebie to przesada raczej-chyba, że masz super skomplikowaną sytuacje i będzie kilka odwodów, optymalizatory i inne cuda. Się zastanawiam po co te mikrofalowniki u Ciebie?

P.S. ta moja firma robi na dachy 10kWp za 34k.zł, a na gruncie za 37k.zł.

Przynajmniej na lubelszczyźnie da się za tyle ogarnąć i to z wykonastwem przed zmianami ale to trzeba poszukać firmy lokalnej, a nie jakichś molochów.

----------


## gawel

> Dostałem ofertę na instalację 6,4kWp w cenie 36000, czyli z grubsza 5600/1kWp, czy teraz takie ceny obowiązują, czy jednak powinienem szukać dalej?
> Panele Longi LR4-60 HPH-375M, mikrofalowniki Hoymiles


To cena z dupy nie do przyjęcia. Ja mam instalację 6,17 KW . Kosztowała 28 tys po odliczeniach 18 tys. Montaż 2019 rok 4 kw na dachu  + dokładka na gruncie w 2021

----------


## pdothash

> przesada raczej-chyba, że masz super skomplikowaną sytuacje i będzie kilka odwodów


Owszem, są w tej ofercie optymalizatory, sugerujesz że to zbędny wydatek?



> Się zastanawiam po co te mikrofalowniki u Ciebie?


Firma przygotowała też ofertę na zwykłych falownikach, ja się skłaniałem ku mikrofalownikom żeby w przypadku rozbudowy nie musieć zmieniać falownika, tylko dołożyć kolejne mikro.



> Przynajmniej na lubelszczyźnie da się za tyle ogarnąć i to z wykonastwem przed zmianami ale to trzeba poszukać firmy lokalnej, a nie jakichś molochów.


Ta moja firma to nie moloch, działają lokalnie na Dolnym Śląsku.



> To cena z dupy nie do przyjęcia. Ja mam instalację 6,17 KW . Kosztowała 28 tys po odliczeniach 18 tys. Montaż 2019 rok 4 kw na dachu  + dokładka na gruncie w 2021


2019 to chyba raczej słaby punkt odniesienia...

Jeśli ktoś może polecić jakąś tańszą firmę w okolicach Wrocławia to poproszę o PW.
Na szybko przed chwilą przejrzałem kilka ofert na olx i generalnie wszystko to okolice 6000/1kWp...

----------


## Dariusz1983

Co do mikrofalowników i ewentualnej rozbudowy to wystarczy zamiast kilku mikro wybrać 1 falownik o większej(planowanej docelowo) mocy np.10kW(czy ile planujesz kiedyś rozbudować) i musi banglać(jak zepnie się wszystko czyli te ok 6kWp na 1 string-oczywiście jeśli te obecne panele będą po 1 stronie), a koszty zapewne sporo mniejsze.

----------


## marvinetal

> Firma przygotowała też ofertę na zwykłych falownikach, ja się skłaniałem ku mikrofalownikom żeby w przypadku rozbudowy nie musieć zmieniać falownika, tylko dołożyć kolejne mikro.


A jaka była cena na zwykłym falowniku? Generalnie mikro daje się jak są kłopoty z cieniem chociaż zwykle tak pompują cenę że opłacalność i tak jest wątpliwa.

----------


## d7d

> Dostałem ofertę na instalację 6,4kWp w cenie 36000, czyli z grubsza 5600/1kWp, czy teraz takie ceny obowiązują, czy jednak powinienem szukać dalej?
> Panele Longi LR4-60 HPH-375M, mikrofalowniki Hoymiles


Oferta od firmy Stilo... ?
Jak połączą 17 modułów?

----------


## pdothash

> Co do mikrofalowników i ewentualnej rozbudowy to wystarczy zamiast kilku mikro wybrać 1 falownik o większej(planowanej docelowo) mocy np.10kW(czy ile planujesz kiedyś rozbudować) i musi banglać


Czyli falownik generalnie może być wyższej mocy niż instalacja? Bo któraś z firm sugerowała co innego, ale nie pamiętam jak to uzasadniali.




> a koszty zapewne sporo mniejsze.


Nie w tej firmie, wycena z falownikami Huawei i Solaredge była wyższa niż z mikrofalownikami.




> A jaka była cena na zwykłym falowniku? Generalnie mikro daje się jak są kłopoty z cieniem chociaż zwykle tak pompują cenę że opłacalność i tak jest wątpliwa.


Na zwykłym falowniku cena była wyższa i tak, jest cień z drzewa.




> Oferta od firmy Stilo... ?
> Jak połączą 17 modułów?


Nie Stilo, nie wiem jak połączą

----------


## d7d

Mikrofalowniki lepiej omijaj.
Jakie masz konkretnie wyceny w tych ofertach?

----------


## damiaszek

> Owszem, są w tej ofercie optymalizatory, sugerujesz że to zbędny wydatek?
> Firma przygotowała też ofertę na zwykłych falownikach, ja się skłaniałem ku mikrofalownikom żeby w przypadku rozbudowy nie musieć zmieniać falownika, tylko dołożyć kolejne mikro.


Przecież mając zwykły falownik w przypadku rozbudowy na mikrofalownikach też nie musisz zmieniać falownika - on nic nie przeszkadza dokładanym panelom z mikrofalownikami, one działają niezależnie.

----------


## pdothash

> Mikrofalowniki lepiej omijaj.


Dlaczego?




> Jakie masz konkretnie wyceny w tych ofertach?


37000 z Huawei i 38500 z Solaredge.




> Przecież mając zwykły falownik w przypadku rozbudowy na mikrofalownikach też nie musisz zmieniać falownika - on nic nie przeszkadza dokładanym panelom z mikrofalownikami, one działają niezależnie.


Nie chce mieszać producentów żeby docelowo mieć całą instalację w jednej aplikacji. Czyli albo same mikro albo tylko zwykły.

Swoją drogą dostałem wyceny od dwóch kolejnych firm - ten sam rząd wielkości jeśli chodzi o ceny.

----------


## d7d

> Dlaczego?
> 
> 
> 37000 z Huawei i 38500 z Solaredge.
> 
> 
> Nie chce mieszać producentów żeby docelowo mieć całą instalację w jednej aplikacji. Czyli albo same mikro albo tylko zwykły.
> 
> Swoją drogą dostałem wyceny od dwóch kolejnych firm - ten sam rząd wielkości jeśli chodzi o ceny.


Mikrofalowniki to jest mało popularny system i możesz zostać na lodzie.
Który model falownika Hoymiles masz w ofercie za 36.000 zł
Piszesz instalacja 6.400 Wp i moduły 375Wp.
17x 375 Wp = 6.375 Wp.
Ile lat gwarancji na Hoymiles?

Czy oferta Huawei 37.000 zawiera optymalizatory? 17 optymalizatorów czy na wybranych modułach?

Masz zacienienia lub różne kierunki połaci dachowych?

----------


## pdothash

> Który model falownika Hoymiles masz w ofercie za 36.000 zł


4 x Hoymiles HM-1500, 1 x Hoymiles HM-350




> Ile lat gwarancji na Hoymiles?


12 lat.




> Czy oferta Huawei 37.000 zawiera optymalizatory? 17 optymalizatorów czy na wybranych modułach?


Oferta z Huawei nie zawiera optymalizatorów, przypomniałem sobie, że mówili że Huawei jest jakiś na tyle sprytny, że nie potrzebuje. Oferta z Solaredge zawiera 17 optymalizatorów.




> Masz zacienienia lub różne kierunki połaci dachowych?


Jedna połać dachu (południowa), zacienienie od drzew.

----------


## goguś

A ja sobie z premedytacją poczekam do maja aż mam nadzieję ceny zestawów spadną bo nie chcę być prosumentem nie bo nie , będę sprzedawał po pół ceny ale też kupować po pół ceny i wyjdę na tym też dobrze .

----------


## animuss

Ceny zestawów cały czas drożeją, zlotówa  jeszcze traci do dolara.

----------


## goguś

> Ceny zestawów cały czas drożeją, zlotówa  jeszcze traci do dolara.


Wiem dlatego czekam , ja myślę że to wina owczego pędu aby zdążyć przed końcem marca , mam tylko skromną nadzieję że po tym wszystko się uspokoi a jak nie to świat się nie zawali , jak dotąd żyło się bez paneli to te kilka lat jeszcze się pociągnie też bez  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## animuss

Wydaje mi się, że tajnej już nie będzie, jedynie robocizna może spadnie.

----------


## mitch

> Wydaje mi się, że tajnej już nie będzie, jedynie robocizna może spadnie.


Albo i nie  :wink:  Teraz to już jedna wielka zagadka, co będzie za 2-3 miesiące. Obstawiam jednak, że jak ma się ruszyć, to raczej w kierunku jak na zachodzie - usługi będą albo drogie albo bardzo drogie. Chyba, że samemu się zrobi.

Co mnie nieco śmieszy, może się okazać, że rację może mieć goguś, bo wyjdzie na to, że nawet nowy system będzie się opłacać vs płacenie rachunków.

Tak na marginesie, ciekawe jak wojna wpłynie na sprzedaż EV (w sensie ceny paliw do samochodów spalinowych). W obecnej sytuacji raczej bym się nie spodziewał obniżek cen paliw (już nie wspominając o czekającej nas podwyżce w lipcu). Nawet jak ktoś nie ma PV (albo nie wystarczy mu na "tankowanie" EV), to jakby nie kombinował, nadal będzie taniej jeździć na prąd. Węgiel przynajmniej mamy własny, z ropą gorzej  :wink:  To może być szansa dla górników  :wink:

----------


## marvinetal

> W obecnej sytuacji raczej bym się nie spodziewał obniżek cen paliw


To brzmi eufemistycznie skoro cena ropy w przeliczeniu na PLN wzrosła o 1/3 od startu wojny. Obawiam się że oczekiwanie na spadek cen czegokolwiek w perspektywie kilku mc to myślenie mocno życzeniowe.

----------


## marcinbbb

Zobaczcie ile kosztuje teraz ryza papieru A4 kosztowała jakieś 10-12zł a teraz...

----------


## mitch

> To brzmi eufemistycznie skoro cena ropy w przeliczeniu na PLN wzrosła o 1/3 od startu wojny. Obawiam się że oczekiwanie na spadek cen czegokolwiek w perspektywie kilku mc to myślenie mocno życzeniowe.


No dobra, doprecyzuję: uważam, że w perspektywie najbliższych paru(-nastu) miesięcy czekają nas wyłącznie podwyżki cen paliw. Niemniej wróżem Maciejem nie jestem, szklanej kuli nie posiadam i nie mam daru przepowiadania przyszłości, więc zaznaczam, że to tylko moja niczym nie poparta opinia  :cool: 

Acha, do paliw zaliczam również węgiel  :big grin:  Co za tym idzie, myślę że w przyszłym roku URE dostanie znowu do zaakceptowania pakiet podwyżek dot. prądu. Taniej już było. Skoro zaczynamy się odcinać od rosyjskiego węgla (i dobrze, na pohybel sku$w^s^[email protected]), to trzeba się przyzwyczaić do podwyżek.

----------


## goguś

Zanim zaczną dobrze pilnować lasów to trzeba chrust już zbierać bo za rok dwa lasów nie będzie ,widzieliście te wycinki ??? toć to zwykły rabunek a przynajmniej u mnie to obserwuję lasy wygołocone do cna ,gdzie to idzie nie wiem , a co to foto to chyba latem założę sobie instalację ale małą i tylko dla siebie , inwerter hybryda ile zjem tyle zjem a to już dużo .

----------


## mitch

> Zanim zaczną dobrze pilnować lasów to trzeba chrust już zbierać bo za rok dwa lasów nie będzie ,widzieliście te wycinki ??? toć to zwykły rabunek a przynajmniej u mnie to obserwuję lasy wygołocone do cna ,gdzie to idzie nie wiem , a co to foto to chyba latem założę sobie instalację ale małą i tylko dla siebie , inwerter hybryda ile zjem tyle zjem a to już dużo .


Owszem, wycinki są koszmarne. Niby statystycznie nie jest źle, problem w tym, że wycinki są miejscowe i np. obok mnie wyrżnęli całe hektary lasów. Tego z poziomu drogi tak bardzo nawet nie widać, ale jak się popatrzy z góry, to są ogromne place wyrżniętych pól. I jak ktoś idzie na spacer do lasu, to co i rusz wchodzi na takie puste pole 500x200m. Dramat. W dodatku poniszczyli nam drogi swoim ciężkim sprzętem. Co do chrustu - u nas się nadleśnictwo wściekało, bo jak ścięte pnie zostawiali przy drodze wieczorem przygotowane na transport, to rano im ubywało niespodziewanie po 2-3 pnie  :wink:  Chłopi se radzą jak mogą  :wink: 

Co do hybryd - już teraz jest ich mało na rynku i są drogie. A ceny cały czas rosną. Zresztą jak wszystko. Jak komuś rośnie równie szybko pensja, to ok (przy obecnej inflacji to już zaczyna być problem), ale jeśli nie, to każdy miesiąc opóźnienia to realna strata - nie tylko na samym koszcie instalacji, ale też na "topieniu" kasy w rachunkach za prąd.

----------


## d7d

> 4 x Hoymiles HM-1500, 1 x Hoymiles HM-350
> 
> 
> 12 lat.
> 
> 
> Oferta z Huawei nie zawiera optymalizatorów, przypomniałem sobie, że mówili że Huawei jest jakiś na tyle sprytny, że nie potrzebuje. Oferta z Solaredge zawiera 17 optymalizatorów.
> 
> 
> Jedna połać dachu (południowa), zacienienie od drzew.


Planujesz instalację 17 x 375 Wp = 6.375 Wp.
Szczytowa moc wyjściowa Hoymiles to 3 x 1500 W + 350 W = 4.850 W
Houmiles HM-1500 ma dwa MPPT.
Nie wiem jakie w praktyce masz zacienienia i w jaki sposób HM-1500 poradzi są z lokalnymi zacienieniami 4 modułów.
Hoymiles jest mikrofalownikiem jednofazowym.

W ofercie masz moduł komunikacji z serwerem?

Mikroinwerter współpracuje tylko z panelami, których napięcie maksymalne (Voc) nie przekracza 60 V.

12 lat gwarancji czyli podobnie jak przeciętna gwarancja zwykłego falownika.
Tradycyjny falownik jest łatwiej wymienić.
Huawei chyba nie jest na tyle sprytny aby poradził sobie z cieniami.
Huawei ma swoje optymalizatory więc chyba sobie nie radzi...  :smile: 

Podstawa decyzji to ile tego cienia masz i jak się zmienia w okresie wiosennym, letnim i jesiennym.

----------


## animuss

> że mówili że Huawei jest jakiś na tyle sprytny, że nie potrzebuje.


To ogniwa są sprytne.
https://ae-solar.com/wp-content/uplo...W-400W-1-1.pdf

----------


## pdothash

> W ofercie masz moduł komunikacji z serwerem?


Tak, jest w ofercie.




> Podstawa decyzji to ile tego cienia masz i jak się zmienia w okresie wiosennym, letnim i jesiennym.


Jak określić "ile" jest cienia? Jak stopień zacienienia powinien wpłynąć na decyzję? Cień pochodzi z drzew, więc w sezonie zimowym zacienienie będzie na pewno mniejsze niż w letnim. W letnim można założyć, że zacienienie będzie 100% do którejś tam godziny, ale nie wiem do której (9:00, 10:00?).

----------


## marvinetal

Czy ktoś słyszał o tym, że podobno całe partie optymizatorów tigo maja walnięty soft?

----------


## Dolce1313

Tak ponoć jest. Użytkownicy po założeniu Tigo z takich partii nie widzą różnicy w produkcji. Niektórzy twierdzą, że Tigo z wadliwym firmware działają jedynie jak bypass ale nie dodają energii z danego zacienionego panela, do którego jest podpięty optymalizator. Jednak według mnie, gdyby tak było to widać byłoby różnice, choćby dlatego, że te zacieniane panele z optymalizatorami nie hamowałyby przepływu energii uzyskanej z pozostałych paneli. A to już coś. Nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby ktokolwiek z olejem w głowie montował panele w miejscu ciągłego zacienienia więc zakładając, że Tigo zostało założone na okresowo zacienianych panelach (np. od komina), w momencie tego zacienienia nie umożliwiałyby wprawdzie dodania z nich energii ale spełniając rolę bypassu, umożliwiałby przepływ całej energii z pozostałych, niezacienionych modułów. A to na pewno stanowiłoby różnicę dla opcji bez takiego bypassu bo z tego co wiem diody paneli jedynie odcinają dany, zacieniony fragment panela ale funkcji bypassu nie pełnią. 
I to jest główną przyczyną strat mocy bo taki panel działa wówczas jak wąskie gardło hamując przepływ pełnego prądu z pozostałych paneli stringu.
Fajnie, jak ktoś zorientowany by to wytłumaczył bo może źle rozumuję. 
Jeśli jednak moje przemyślenia są słuszne to musi być różnica pomiędzy produkcją z Tigo z walniętym softem a produkcją bez nich. No chyba, że takie Tigo w ogóle nie pracują, nie spełniają roli bypassu czyli nie pełnią jakiejkolwiek pożytecznej funkcji.
Pewnie za jakiś czas będę musiał przerobić ten temat osobiście bo mam kilka optymalizatorów Tigo, które czekają na podłączenie pod zacieniane od komina panele. Po podłączeniu okaże czy cokolwiek poprawią w produkcji.

----------


## d7d

> Jak określić "ile" jest cienia? Jak stopień zacienienia powinien wpłynąć na decyzję? Cień pochodzi z drzew, więc w sezonie zimowym zacienienie będzie na pewno mniejsze niż w letnim. W letnim można założyć, że zacienienie będzie 100% do którejś tam godziny, ale nie wiem do której (9:00, 10:00?).


Jeżeli cały dach (17 modułów) będzie jednocześnie zacienionych to optymalizatory wiele nie pomogą.
Zimą jest "mało" słońca i jest nisko więc cień od drzew pewnie będzie dłużej i optymalizatory też niewiele pomogą.

Optymalizatory pomagają gdy część modułów jest w cieniu a część w słońcu.

----------


## animuss

> Jeżeli cały dach (17 modułów) będzie jednocześnie zacienionych to optymalizatory wiele nie pomogą.
> .


Ale te panele co podlinkowałem się nadają i dużo większy uzysk by miał.
Tam może nawet to nie wstać  jak mocno zacienione.

----------


## d7d

Ile kosztują panele AE Smart Hot-Spot Free ?
O ile wyższy jest uzysk tych modułów?

----------


## animuss

> Ile kosztują panele AE Smart Hot-Spot Free ?
> O ile wyższy jest uzysk tych modułów?


1. Nie wiem
2. W zacienieniu wyższy.

----------


## d7d

AE Smart Hot-Spot Free 335 Wp kosztuje 269,00 EUR.
Moduły mają sprawność 19,90 %.

W zacienieniu częściowym czy całkowitym?
AE Smart Hot-Spot Free nie zastępuje optymalizatorów.

----------


## marcinbbb

1200 zł za 1 moduł w życiu chyba że robi dodatkowo kawę z rańca. W tej cenie można kupić dobre panele o większej mocy w ilości sztuk 2. Na filmie widzimy panel do panela a ja bym chciał zobaczyć film 2 panele zwykłe do ich jednego. Czego byśmy się dowiedzieli?  :wink:

----------


## Dolce1313

Według mnie takie panele nie są warte zakupów jeśli są droższe od standardowych rynkowych.
Jeśli jest cień to i tak produkcja jest wyraźnie mniejsza 
i niewiele można z tym zrobić. Nie ma światła, nie ma produkcji.
Przekonuję się, że do fotowoltaiki należy podchodzić najprościej jak się da.
Jeśli brakuje mocy to dokładamy paneli, jeśli mamy "znośne" zacienienie "przechodzące" to ewentualnie dajemy panel + optymalizator.
Jeśli mamy stałe zacienienie to nie robimy fotowoltaiki.

----------


## d7d

Jeżeli chcemy posiadać instalację PV i mamy przesuwający się cień to stosujemy optymalizatory.

----------


## Dolce1313

> Jeżeli chcemy posiadać instalację PV i mamy przesuwający się cień to stosujemy optymalizatory.


Cieszę się, że kolega się ze mną zgadza.
Chyba, że to będą optymalizatory Tigo z serii nieoptymalizującej.

----------


## animuss

> W zacienieniu częściowym czy całkowitym?


Częściowym.



> Jeżeli chcemy posiadać instalację PV i mamy przesuwający się cień to stosujemy optymalizatory.


Przy tego typu panelach będzie większy uzysk, praktycznie sam obrys cienia będzie wyłączony, a w zwykłych panelach dojdzie do wyłączenia większych powierzchni paneli.  .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g3YltPslN0
20% to 3 panele w plecy.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Jeżeli chcemy posiadać instalację PV i mamy przesuwający się cień to stosujemy optymalizatory.


Wiesz panele mam dużo dłużej niż ty jakieś 6,5 roku. Cień mamy w zimie, cień mamy od chmur, od kominów nie wydajemy bzdurnie kasy na gruszki na wierzbie.

----------


## d7d

> Wiesz panele mam dużo dłużej niż ty jakieś 6,5 roku. Cień mamy w zimie, cień mamy od chmur, od kominów nie wydajemy bzdurnie kasy na gruszki na wierzbie.


Rozumiem twoje podejście do tematu.
Nie wiem ile masz rocznej produkcji bez gruszek na wierzbie a ile byś miał z gruszkami a ile bez cieni chwilowych i dłuższych.
Cienie od chmur praktycznie nie mają żadnego znaczenia, z gruszkami czy bez gruszek.  :smile:

----------


## Dariusz1983

Szanowni forumowicze 1.03.2022 odpaliłem wreszcie swoją instalację i jak to na początku u chyba wszystkich "świeżaków" jestem na etapie "paczania" co i jak się dzieje i zainteresowała mnie istota wskazań z indeksach 5.8.0-energia bierna indukcyjna i 8.8.0 energia bierna pojemnościowa i ewentualne jej koszty. 5.8.0 z tego co wyczytałem jest "darmowy" poniżej współczynnika 0,4 liczonego z ilości energii czynnej pobranej i wskazania 5.8.0 ale wskazanie 8.8.0 nie jest dla mnie jasne:czy płacimy za to(był jakiś czas temu wielki raban jak białostockie PGE dowaliło za to opłaty z, których się wycofali) ale jednak wolę się upewnić czy obecnie prosumenci są obarczani opłatą za ilość energii biernej pojemnościowej z indeksu 8.8.0?

Obecnie mam takie wskazania na liczniku GAMA350(jest jeszcze sporo innych ale nieistotnych w tym pytaniu):
-1.8.0(energia czynna pobrana):   13,3kWh
-2.8.0(energia czynna oddana):    35,2kWh
-5.8.0(en.biern.indukc.pobrana):    4,9kvarh(przez 8 godzin wzrosło o +0,3kvarh)
-8.8.0(en.biern.pojemn.pobrana):   1,7kvarh(przez 8 godzin wzrosło o +0,1kvarh)

Zastanawiam się czy warto byłoby wprowadzić zmiany opisane w falownikach 3-fazowych https://forum-foxess.pro/community/f...nikach-foxess/ zaznaczonych na obrazku "Nastawy dla falowników 3‑fazowych" widocznych tu https://forum-foxess.pro/wp-content/...-19_144723.png -jaki miałoby to sens/wpływ na generowanie zwłaszcza wartości dla 8.8.0/5.8.0?

----------


## d7d

> Cieszę się, że kolega się ze mną zgadza.
> Chyba, że to będą optymalizatory Tigo z serii nieoptymalizującej.


Jeżeli nie działają konkretne egzemplarze Tigo to należy je wymienić na sprawne.
Nie mają pełnego monitoringu nigdy nie będzie wiadomo czy wszystkie moduły i optymalizatory działają poprawnie.

----------


## marvinetal

Samo podłączenie monitoringu naprawia wadliwe egzemplarze tigo. Problem w tym, że monitoring kosztuje tyle co 5 optymalizatorów. Nawet dołożenie 1 modułu pv byłoby tańsze. Oczywiście bez podłączenia monitoringu nie ma co liczyć na bezpłatną wymianę w ramach gwarancji bo wtedy nie ma żadnej gwarancji.

----------


## d7d

Zgłaszasz wadliwą pracę Tigo to teoretycznie serwis sprawdzi ten optymalizator bez twojego monitoringu.

----------


## Dolce1313

U mnie sprawa jest dość prosta. Moim monitoringiem będzie aplikacja falownika. Mam "przechodzący" cień od komina, dwa stringi na tej samej płaszczyźnie po obu stronach komina i już nieco zebranych danych "porównawczych". Po założeniu  Tigo, szczególnie w słoneczny dzień, powinna być zauważalna zmiana na zacienionym stringu i na to liczę. 
Jeśli tak nie będzie to rozważę zakup Cloud Connect choć wolałbym się w to nie pchać, szkoda kasy dla paru optymizerów. Taki zestaw to wydatek rzędu 1150zł.

----------


## d7d

> Częściowym.
> 
> Przy tego typu panelach będzie większy uzysk, praktycznie sam obrys cienia będzie wyłączony, a w zwykłych panelach dojdzie do wyłączenia większych powierzchni paneli.  .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g3YltPslN0
> 20% to 3 panele w plecy.


Ten przykład pokazuje że optymalizatory mogą czynić "cuda".
Omawiana instalacja PV 5.000 Wp ma 12 modułów po ok. 415 Wp.= 4.980 Wp.
W danej chwili miała moc 1780 W.
Przy założeniu sprawności 52% jak dla tej niezacienionej powinna mieć moc ok. 2.590 W, po ok. 215,8 W na każdy moduł.
8 x 215,8 W = 1.726 W, na pozostałe 4 zacienione przypada 4 x 13,4 W.

W praktyce pewnie te 4 zacienione zostały całkowicie wyłączone ze wspólnej pracy.
1.780 W / 8 szt. = 222,5 W na każdy nasłoneczniony co daje sprawność ok. 54%.
Strata mocy to 4 x 222,5 W = 890 W czyli 33,3%.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Nie wiem czy ja dobrze rozumiem ustawę o OZE ale zgodnie z jej zapisami prosument na starych zasadach będzie obowiązywał nie wszem i wobec trąbione "15lat" ale raczej "do 15lat" ale nie dłużej niż do 31 grudnia 2035roku(zależnie co nastapi wcześniej)- zauważyliście to czy ja jestem przewrażliwiony?

----------


## marvinetal

To chyba nie ta data (w ustawie jest wiele). Prosumentów obowiązuje 30 czerwca 2039 (Art.40). Tak jest wpisane w aneksie. To co podałeś dotyczy czegoś innego.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Oby tak było, bo bajzel w tych przepisach/nowelizacjach jest niemiłosierny-czekam na aneks z PGE ale o ile wiem to se pcozekam.

----------


## goguś

Olać prosumenta , będzie netbiling też będzie dobrze szkoda tylko że wszystko o 100 proc poszło , ja chyba wiatraka kupię bo taniej wychodzi .

----------


## Dariusz1983

Nowe zasady po tych kilkunastu latach też będą dobre, bo się juz instalacje "spłacą" ale trzeba mieć świadomość cen za jakie obecnie na nowych zasadach ludzie będą sprzedawać nadmiar prądu(ci nowi ze zgłoszeniami od 1 kwietnia 2022), są one obecnie w okolicy 25groszy netto...a ile kosztuje pobrana energia z sieci ze wszystkimi opłatami..np.w G11 ok 75groszy brutto. Więc o ile większa musiałaby być instalacja aby się "bilansowała" na mniej więcej zero? Sporo większa niż roczne zużycie obecnie.

----------


## marvinetal

> Zgłaszasz wadliwą pracę Tigo to teoretycznie serwis sprawdzi ten optymalizator bez twojego monitoringu.


Ciekawe czy instalatorzy mają powszechnie ten monitoring na stanie żeby sprawdzić.

----------


## d7d

Instalatorzy nie ale serwis pewnie tak.
Serwisanci powinni posiadać sprzęt (taki serwisowy komputer) do sprawdzenia poprawności działania optymalizatora.
Weryfikacja pracy w instalacji to kolejny etap.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Ponowię swoje pytanie zadane 2 dni temu:
czy płacimy za wskazanie z licznika GAMA 350 z poniższych indeksów?
-*5.8.0*(to chyba en.biern.indukc.pobrana?)-tu raczej tak jeśli współczynnik do energii pobranej czynnej z sieci będzie większy niż 0,4(ale niekoniecznie zakład naliczy, bo ma dowolność powyżej tego współczynnika:może ale nie musi),

a co z tym wskazaniem(8.8.0), bo jakiś czas temu oddział białostocki PGE kazał swoim klientom płacić za to wskazanie ale się wycofali z tego
-*8.8.0*(to chyba en.biern.pojemn.pobrana?) -jak jest obecnie w PGE?

----------


## animuss

Operatorzy masowo odmawiają przyłączania do sieci energetycznych kolejnych farm słonecznych.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Ponowię swoje pytanie zadane 2 dni temu:
> czy płacimy za wskazanie z licznika GAMA 350 z poniższych indeksów?
> -*5.8.0*(to chyba en.biern.indukc.pobrana?)-tu raczej tak jeśli współczynnik do energii pobranej czynnej z sieci będzie większy niż 0,4(ale niekoniecznie zakład naliczy, bo ma dowolność powyżej tego współczynnika:może ale nie musi),
> 
> a co z tym wskazaniem(8.8.0), bo jakiś czas temu oddział białostocki PGE kazał swoim klientom płacić za to wskazanie ale się wycofali z tego
> -*8.8.0*(to chyba en.biern.pojemn.pobrana?) -jak jest obecnie w PGE?


   W taryfach G* nie ma opłat za en. bierną (jak do tej pory). W pozostałych (C*,B*,A*) zgodnie z umową - oddanie płacisz za całość, pobór po przekroczeniu tg φ powyżej 0,4 lub 0,33.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Dzięki serdeczne ale jest jeszcze pewien niuans :wskaźnik 0,4 liczymy z poboru energii czynnej i wskazania 5.8.0, a co ze wskazaniem 8.8.0? Wedle mnie obie te pozycje są pobraniem ale czy tylko 5.8.0 liczy się do wskaźnika 0,4?

----------


## sagemini

Cześć,

Proszę o poradę - mam wycenę na instalację opartą o panele Sunlink 380W HalfCut BlackFrame ale jako laik w temacie nie wiem czy są one warte uwagi. Inwerter to raczej solidny Sofar 4.4 KTL-X ale ze względu na możliwą rozbudowę instalacji FV w niedalekiej przyszłości zdecyduje się raczej dopłacić (ok. 600 zł) do wersji 8.8. W chwili obecnej chodzi mi bardzej o przyłączenie na obecnych warunkach więc instalacja ma pokryć mi bieżące zapotrzebowanie z perspektywą rozbudowy jeśli ceny gazu nie wrócą do akceptowalnych poziomów i trzeba będzie przesiąść się na pompe ciepła. Doradźcie proszę jakie panele wybrać do instalaji w okolicach 5KW w tym momencie. Czasu do namysłu mam niewiele, zatem wszelkie rady są mile widziane.

Ekspozycja instalacji - południowa, słońca w pogodne dni nie brakuje. Brak bezpośredniego cienia mogącego rzutować na efektywność paneli. Jedynie kąt dachu niewielki, jakies 20-22 stopnie.

----------


## gawel

> Cześć,
> 
> Proszę o poradę - mam wycenę na instalację opartą o panele Sunlink 380W HalfCut BlackFrame ale jako laik w temacie nie wiem czy są one warte uwagi. Inwerter to raczej solidny Sofar 4.4 KTL-X ale ze względu na możliwą rozbudowę instalacji FV w niedalekiej przyszłości zdecyduje się raczej dopłacić (ok. 600 zł) do wersji 8.8. W chwili obecnej chodzi mi bardzej o przyłączenie na obecnych warunkach więc instalacja ma pokryć mi bieżące zapotrzebowanie z perspektywą rozbudowy jeśli ceny gazu nie wrócą do akceptowalnych poziomów i trzeba będzie przesiąść się na pompe ciepła. Doradźcie proszę jakie panele wybrać do instalaji w okolicach 5KW w tym momencie. Czasu do namysłu mam niewiele, zatem wszelkie rady są mile widziane.


Posiadam sofara 4,4 ktlx i sunlinki 280 W 14 sztuk na jednym stringu , dołożyłem 2 string po 2 latach 2,25 kwp na grucie. trina solar 375 wx6 szt. Mam łącznie 6,17 kWp. przez 2 lata z 3,92 miałem uzyski 3,7 Mwh w 2020 i 3,5 Mwh w 2021. Obecnie wydajność bardzo wzrosła .

przy 3,92 kwp max moc w słonecznie dni to ok 2,6kW bo wraz z nasłonecznieniem rośnie temperatura i spada sprawność paneli, uważam że śmiało można zastosować moc falownika w 75 % w stosunku do mocy PV.

Jaką moc instalacji planujesz?

----------


## sagemini

> Jaką moc instalacji planujesz?


W chwili obecnej mam przyjęte do kalkulacji 12 szt. wspomnianych paneli Sunlink 380W co w zasadzie pokrywa mi moje aktualne zapotrzebowanie z niewielkim zapasem. Docelowo prawdopodobnie moc instalacji będzie zwiększona o kolejne panele w przypadku konieczności przesiadki z ogrzewania gazowego na pompe ciepła.

----------


## gawel

> W chwili obecnej mam przyjęte do kalkulacji 12 szt. wspomnianych paneli Sunlink 380W co w zasadzie pokrywa mi moje aktualne zapotrzebowanie z niewielkim zapasem. Docelowo prawdopodobnie moc instalacji będzie zwiększona o kolejne panele w przypadku konieczności przesiadki z ogrzewania gazowego na pompe ciepła.


rozumiem zrób to na jednym stringu wtedy zrobisz dokładkę z innych paneli jak będzie taka potrzeba.

----------


## bobrow

Witam Towarzystwo,
sucha informacja -dzisiaj uruchomiono u mojego syna instalację PV na dachu 45st jedna połać na południowy zachód.
Miałem trochę obaw czy instalator nie odstawi jakiejś maniany , ale ogólnie wszystko przebiegło bez problemów (nie trzeba było nawet szlifować dachówki-była tylko odsuwana i zasuwana, bałtycka betonowa).
Dane instalacji :
-22 szt x Jasolar JAM 72S20-450/MR , tj 9,9kWp
-Sofar solar 8.8KTL-X
Cena 34 000pln brutto 8% Vat , dwa dni pracy po 9h i 6 osób
Kosztowało mnie trochę czasu , aby się upewnić co do firmy (ze względu na cenę)-prywatne "śledztwo" dało pozytywny wynik (sprawdzenie czy firma fizycznie istnieje włącznie z telefonami do sąsiadów , opinie , itp).
Tymczasem

----------


## gawel

> Witam Towarzystwo,
> sucha informacja -dzisiaj uruchomiono u mojego syna instalację PV na dachu 45st jedna połać na południowy zachód.
> Miałem trochę obaw czy instalator nie odstawi jakiejś maniany , ale ogólnie wszystko przebiegło bez problemów (nie trzeba było nawet szlifować dachówki-była tylko odsuwana i zasuwana, bałtycka betonowa).
> Dane instalacji :
> -22 szt x Jasolar JAM 72S20-450/MR , tj 9,9kWp
> -Sofar solar 8.8KTL-X
> Cena 34 000pln brutto 8% Vat , dwa dni pracy po 9h i 6 osób
> Kosztowało mnie trochę czasu , aby się upewnić co do firmy (ze względu na cenę)-prywatne "śledztwo" dało pozytywny wynik (sprawdzenie czy firma fizycznie istnieje włącznie z telefonami do sąsiadów , opinie , itp).
> Tymczasem


Bardzo tanio

----------


## bobrow

> Bardzo tanio


Kryteria były takie :
-panele z tier 10
-inwerter Sofar (bo taki mam) lub lepszy 
-jak najniższa cena za całość
Kabel DC lappkabel , peszle i trytytki UV ,ale zabezpieczenia zwykłe chinole VCX i Gacia , uziemienie opomiarowane 0,3 OHm.
Podpytałem o tę atrakcyjną cenę-powiedzieli ,że kupili dużo kontenerów w Chinach przy dobrej cenie z początku covida.

----------


## marvinetal

> Instalatorzy nie ale serwis pewnie tak.
> Serwisanci powinni posiadać sprzęt (taki serwisowy komputer) do sprawdzenia poprawności działania optymalizatora.
> Weryfikacja pracy w instalacji to kolejny etap.


Według relacji kilku osób tigo odmawia przyjęcia reklamacji/zgłoszenia serwisowego jeśli nie jest podłączony monitoring:




> Takie info odnośnie CCA rozmawiałem z dystrybutorem. Aby reklamować TIGO, że nie działa jest potrzebny monitoring przez CCA. Bez tego ani rusz.

----------


## sagemini

Forumowicze doradźcie bo nie wiem co zrobić.
Kilka wątków wyżej pisałem o wycenie na instalacje PV o mocy 4,5KW opartą o falownik Sofar Solar 8.8 KTL-X (wiem, przewymiarowany ale zakładam, że instalacja także ulegnie rozbudowie w niedalekiej przyszłości a dopłata do tego falownika względem 4.4 to 600zł więc uważam, że chyba warto). Do tego 12 szt. paneli Sunlink 380W Half-Cut. Niby wszystko mi pasuje ale jak to zwykle w przypadku inwestycji na lata, pojawiają sie wątpliwości. Zastanawiam się m.in. czy nie warto byłoby założyć falownik Huawei zamiast tego Sofara?. Huawei ma nieco wyższą sprawność, może pracować w układach hybrydowych (teraz wiem, że mnie to nie interesujue ale za jakiś czas kto wie, podobnie myślałem jeszcze niedawno o PV a teraz chce zamontować). Gwarancja podobna, jedynie chyba w przypadku Huawei nie ma w Polsce centrum serwisowego więc to troche większy kłopot w przypadku awarii. Firma która robiła mi wycene jednak mi ten falownik odradziła, bo m.in. nie ma wyświetlacza więc w przypadku braku dostępu do aplikacji, brakuje podglądu na parametry pracy instalacji. Zatem czy tego typu sytuacje są aż tak częste w przypadku Huawei'a aby się tym istotnie przejmowac?. Mnie bardziej chodzi o stabilność instalacji, jej efektywność i bezpieczeństwo oraz jako bonus większe możliwości rozbudowy systemu w przyszłości. Czy zatem wybór Huawei'a byłby dla mnie lepszy Waszym zdaniem czy też ten Sofar nie jest taką złą opcją?.

Druga sprawa - panele fotowoltaiczne. W mojej sytuacji jestem nieco ograniczony wymiarami dachu na którym zostaną one obecnie zainstalowane. Z tego powodu mogę wybierać z ograniczonej ilości paneli, często różnica kilku centymetrów więcej może oznaczać, że nie wejdzie mi 6 paneli w rzędzie a jedynie 5. Zapoponowano mi jak już wyżej wspomniałem panele Sunlink 380W Half-Cut argumentując ich wybór także długą gwarancją produktową (25 lat) oraz gwarancją na uzysk >80% w 30 roku eksploatacji. Ponoć także jakość wykonania tych paneli jest na bardzo wysokim poziomie. Niemniej jednak jako człowiek twardo stąpający po ziemi, nie daje specjalnie wiary w te gwarancje na 25 - 30 lat bo kto wie czy firma za 5 lat nie zniknie z rynku. W warunkach gwarancji nie ma także wzmianki o wysokości zwrotu w przypadku gdy np. w 15 roku obowiązywania gwarancji panel ulegnie uszkodzeniu. Zakładam, że producent jeśli w ogóle uzna taką reklamacje to zwróci mi z 5 zł za taki panel zasłaniając się jego dużą amortyzacją. Zatem taka gwarancja na 25 lat do mnie nie przemawia ale jeśli się w tej kwestii myle to mnie poprawcie. 
Druga sprawa to utrata sprawności tego panela wydaje mi się być nieco wyższa niż dla większości innych paneli na rynku - w pierwszym roku to nie więcej niż 3%, potem rok do roku 0,7% by w 30 roku eksploatacji nie spaść poniżej 80%. Powiedzcie mi - przejmować się tym parametrem czy odpuścić i się nie zadręczać bo to mało istotne?. Szperając w internecie gdzieś trafiłem nawet na wpis o tym, że ktoś w 2020 roku użytkował jeszcze panele z 1997 roku a ich efektywność wynosiła 92%. Widząc takie wpisy osób użytkujących instalacje PV i konfrontując to z kartami katalogowymi producentów paneli, ciężko wywniokować czy to co podaje producent to absolutne maksimum tego co może stracić panel ale wcale nie musi, czy też to po prostu będą realia z którymi przyjdzie zyć.
No i na koniec - Sunlink pomimo tego, że tak zachwalany przez instalatora, to jednak nie znajduje się w żadnych rankingach paneli które można znaleść w internecie. Są tam za to panele Longi (te akurat mi odradzono bo ponoć to najczęściej podrabiana marka), JA Solar - te z powodu krótkiej gwarancji produktowej i rzekomo niższej jakości wykonania w stosunku do Sunlinka. Prawdę powiedziawszy, wolałbym wybierać spośród producentów którzy są w rankingach, czyli właśnie Longi, JA Solar, REC, Hyundai, etc. Mało można znaleźć na temat tych Sunlinków a nie chce eksperymentować na sobie.

Pomóżcie dobrzy ludzie bo czas leci a ja musze podjąć decyzję.

----------


## mitch

> Firma która robiła mi wycene jednak mi ten falownik odradziła, bo m.in. nie ma wyświetlacza więc w przypadku braku dostępu do aplikacji, brakuje podglądu na parametry pracy instalacji. Zatem czy tego typu sytuacje są aż tak częste w przypadku Huawei'a aby się tym istotnie przejmowac?. Mnie bardziej chodzi o stabilność instalacji, jej efektywność i bezpieczeństwo oraz jako bonus większe możliwości rozbdowy systemu w przyszłości. Czy zatem wybór Huawei'a byłby dla mnie lepszy Waszym zdaniem czy też ten Sofar nie jest taką złą opcją?.


Co do braku wyświetlacza - każdy argument, nawet najbardziej bezsensowny, jest dobry dla handlowca, żeby sprzedać Ci to, co on chce sprzedać. Brak wyświetlacza nie powinien być żadnym kryterium przy wyborze falownika. Na łeb jeszcze nie upadłem, żeby do sprawdzenia produkcji chodzić do garażu oglądać falownik (a jak w pracy jestem, to będę się zwalniał, żeby sprawdzić?  :big lol: )




> Druga sprawa to utrata sprawności tego panela wydaje mi się być nieco wyższa niż dla większości innych paneli na rynku - w pierwszym roku to nie więcej niż 3%, potem rok do roku 0,7% by w 30 roku eksploatacji nie spaść poniżej 80%. Powiedzcie mi - przejmować się tym parametrem czy odpuścić i się nie zadręczać bo to mało istotne?


Dla jednego istotne, dla drugiego nie. Jak nie masz monitoringu każdego modułu, to i tak nic ta wiedza Ci nie da, bo nie będziesz wiedział, czy dany moduł działa ok czy nie.




> No i na koniec - Sunlink pomimo tego, że tak zachwalany przez instalatora, to jednak nie znajduje się w żadnych rankingach paneli które można znaleść w internecie. Są tam za to panele Longi (te akurat mi odradzono bo ponoć to najczęściej podrabiana marka), JA Solar - te z powodu którkiej gwarancji produktowej i rzekomo niższej jakości wykonania w stosunku do Sunlinka. Prawdę powiedziawszy, wolałbym wybierać spośród producentów którzy są w rankingach, czyli właśnie Longi, JA Solar, REC, Hyundai, etc. Mało można znaleźć na temat tych Sunlinków a nie chce eksperymentować na sobie.


Jak chcesz dobry produkt, który jest naprawdę sprawdzany, to kup polskiego Brukbeta. Przynajmniej wiadomo będzie, co kupujesz, jaką ma jakość i gdzie z gwarancją uderzać, a nie do jakiegoś chińczyka  :smile:  Ja na Longi i Ja Solar złego słowa nie powiem. A jak instalator kupuje z niewiadomo jakiego źródła, to i potem ma wątpliwości co do produktu, czy nie jest podróbką.

----------


## sagemini

Dzięki za odpowiedź chociaż nie da sie ukryć, że nie odniosłeś się w niej do wielu moich pytań za to w większości skupiłeś się na własnych uwagach co do opinii i teorii wygłoszonych przez instalatora. Szczerze mówiąc masz rację w wielku aspektach bo zasadzniczo każdy zdrowo myślący inwestor dojdzie do podobnych wniosków po wysłuchaniu niektórych z argumentów. Przy czym aspekt tego falownika nie jest taki do końca absurdalny jak mogłoby sie wydawać. Żeby oddać sprawiedliwość to instalator przyznał, że Huwei to świetny falownik ale jak wspomniałem - według niego, największym jego minusem jest brak wyświetlacza. Pozornie tylko wydaje się to absurdem bo wyobrażam sobie scenariusze, że może być to problematyczne. Opieranie sterowania i podglądu parametrów instalacji jedynie na aplikacji producenta, gdzie zapewne dane zbierane i przetwrzane są w jego chmurze to błąd w mojej opinii i nie chodzi mi tutaj o ocene bezpieczeństwa takiego rozwiazania. Chodzi mi o to, że ta chmura albo działa albo nie, aplikacja się do niej łączy albo nie, są na pewno jakieś przestoje, momenty kiedy usługa nie jest dostępna. To potrafi być problemem bo mam już kocioł gazowy z podobnym rozwiązaniem i niestety o ile na początku podgląd i sterowanie kotłem działało nieźle, tak teraz jest fatalnie i w zasadzie mógłbyś zapomnieć, że posiadasz to rozwiązanie. W tygodniu więcej jest przerw w działanu aplikacji niż faktycznie to działa, weekendy są całkowicie pozbawione dostępu do usługi. Żeby uprzedzić ewentualne pytania - produkt nie jest bynajmniej chiński bo to duży europejski producent. Powiesz pewnie - zgłaszaj to do nich i niech rozwiązują problem. Otóż zgłaszałem, wiedzą o problemie, niby nad nim pracują ale niestety nie wiadomo kiedy i czy faktycznie go rozwiążą. 
Tak więc podsumowując - każdy kij ma dwa końce jak to mówią. Prosiłbym więc posiadaczy falowników Sofar i Huawei o ocene czy są zadowoleni z wyboru i czy dziś nie wybraliby czegoś innego. Podobnie jeśli chodzi o panele, jeśli ktoś użytkuje panele Sunlink i jest w stanie podzielić się ze mną uwagami na ich temat, jak się spisują, czy osiągacie z nich oczekiwane uzyski, itp. to bardzo proszę o informację w tym temacie lub na priv.

----------


## Dolce1313

Sprawa jest bardzo prosta.
Jeśli kierujesz się ceną to weź panele jak najtańsze ale od pewnego sprzedawcy/instalatora. Nic Ci po firmie takiej czy innej jeśli okaże się, że panele były poturbowane w transporcie. Wada z tym związana może się ujawnić za pewien czas i chyba nie trzeba Ci tłumaczyć co osiągniesz reklamując taki panel z mikropęknięciami.
Jeśli chcesz zminimalizować ryzyko uszkodzeń związanych z transportem oraz kiepskimi materiałami oraz montażem w fabryce a masz nieco więcej kasy na wydanie to bym doradzał Brukbet, robione w Polsce, poprawnie składane i gwarancja w razie problemów powinna normalnie zadziałać. 
Zobacz sobie na początek poniższy filmik:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO3BsW4Em-c
Wybrał Brukbet choćby ze względu na problemy z degradacją folii opisaną w kolejnym filmiku:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXIfguBw-HU
Te dodatkowo wydane pieniądze to trochę tak jakbyś wykupił realne ubezpieczenie na panel no i raczej ich żywotność powinna być lepsza bo parametry "początkowe" będą takie same jak paneli innych firm.
Ja mam Longi ale gdybym miał dzisiejszą wiedzę to pewnie celowałbym w Brukbet. No chyba, że kosztują ponad 35% więcej niż chińskie panele.
Moc panela jaki planujesz założyć czyli ok 380Wp jest w przypadku dachu ok. 
Na wszelki wypadek Ci napiszę, że panele o większej mocy mają też większą powierzchnię  :smile: 
To nie jest tak, że upychają więcej krzemu na 1m2 powierzchni. Tak więc dając panele większej mocy i tak nie zmieścisz więcej mocy na dachu. Być może są tam jakieś różnice w stosunku mocy paneli z 1m2 do ich powierzchni ale nie sądzę, żeby powalały na kolana. A z tego co czytałem, większe panele to też większe ryzyko ugięcia bo nawet jeśli dadzą ramkę o większym przekroju profilu to ona i tak jest po obwodzie a środek jest zapewne taki sam (taka sama grubość szkła itp).  
Jeśli chodzi o falownik to sam nie wiesz czy brać hybrydę czy zwykły. Tego Ci nikt nie doradzi bo kto wie co będzie za X lat. Szczególnie w takich niepewnych czasach.
Ja starałbym się kupić możliwie najtańszy sprzęt z sensownym serwisem w Polsce czyli zdaje się Sofar albo FoxEss. Raczej nie brałbym pod uwagi tego co będzie za kilka lat. Nie wydaje mi się również, żeby magazyny energii były szybko opłacalne:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hch3sjba-s
Firma FoxEss planuje wypuścić magazyn energii niewymagający połączenia z falownikiem a bezpośrednio pod sieć tak więć będzie go mógł zastosować każdy. Ma być tańszy od tych współpracujących z hybrydami. Jak to ma działać, czy taki magazyn będzie oddawało zgromadzoną w dzień energię wieczorem nie wiem ale wydaje mi się, że tak bo jaki byłby sens tworzenia zwykłego akumulatora? Jednakże biorąc pod uwagę, że zapewne jego koszt i tak będzie duży to i tak lepiej będzie oddać te 20% zakładowi niż bawić się w kolejną drogą zabawkę.

----------


## mitch

> Dzięki za odpowiedź chociaż nie da sie ukryć, że nie odniosłeś się w niej do wielu moich pytań za to w większości skupiłeś się na własnych uwagach co do opinii i teorii wygłoszonych przez instalatora.


Nie jestem instalatorem i siłą rzeczy nie mam poglądu na więcej sprzętu. Huawei jest dobrą firmą, tak samo jak tańszy Sofar. Co do wyświetlacza - ja akurat mam swój monitoring, więc nawet jak zdarzy się, że chmura producenta w danej chwili nie działa, to albo poczekam do następnego dnia albo zajrzę w swój monitoring. Tak czy owak - wyświetlacz jest z czapy - jak jestem pół dnia poza domem to i tak nie sprawdzę na wyświetlaczu danych. Funkcjonalność i użyteczność bliska zeru.

----------


## fotohobby

> Dzięki za odpowiedź chociaż nie da sie ukryć, że nie odniosłeś się w niej do wielu moich pytań za to w większości skupiłeś się na własnych uwagach co do opinii i teorii wygłoszonych przez instalatora. Szczerze mówiąc masz rację w wielku aspektach bo zasadzniczo każdy zdrowo myślący inwestor dojdzie do podobnych wniosków po wysłuchaniu niektórych z argumentów. Przy czym aspekt tego falownika nie jest taki do końca absurdalny jak mogłoby sie wydawać. Żeby oddać sprawiedliwość to instalator przyznał, że Huwei to świetny falownik ale jak wspomniałem - według niego, największym jego minusem jest brak wyświetlacza. Pozornie tylko wydaje się to absurdem bo wyobrażam sobie scenariusze, że może być to problematyczne. Opieranie sterowania i podglądu parametrów instalacji jedynie na aplikacji producenta, gdzie zapewne dane zbierane i przetwrzane są w jego chmurze to błąd w mojej opinii i nie chodzi mi tutaj o ocene bezpieczeństwa takiego rozwiazania. Chodzi mi o to, że ta chmura albo działa albo nie, aplikacja się do niej łączy albo nie, są na pewno jakieś przestoje, momenty kiedy usługa nie jest dostępna. To potrafi być problemem bo mam już kocioł gazowy z podobnym rozwiązaniem i niestety o ile na początku podgląd i sterowanie kotłem działało nieźle, tak teraz jest fatalnie i w zasadzie mógłbyś zapomnieć, że posiadasz to rozwiązanie. W tygodniu więcej jest przerw w działanu aplikacji niż faktycznie to działa, weekendy są całkowicie pozbawione dostępu do usługi. Żeby uprzedzić ewentualne pytania - produkt nie jest bynajmniej chiński bo to duży europejski producent. .


Nie mam wyświetlacza i jest mi kompletnie niepotrzebny.
Dostęp do chmury padł może 5x w ciągu trzech lat - najczęściej w weekendy, bo coś tam updatowali.
Z drugiej strony - do tej apki zaglądam raz na kilka dni.
Masz Tauraona - jak chcesz zobaczyc, ile kWh wprowadziłeś, ile zużyłeś każdego dnia to masz aplikacje Mój Licznik


W kotle gazowym z kolei mam sam wyświetlacz, nie mam apki, ale kompletnie nie widzę potrzeby, żeby ją w tym urządzeniu mieć.
DO tego urządzenie, zaglądam ze 2x na sezon.

----------


## Dolce1313

> W kotle gazowym z kolei mam sam wyświetlacz, nie mam apki, ale kompletnie nie widzę potrzeby, żeby ją w tym urządzeniu mieć.
> DO tego urządzenie, zaglądam ze 2x na sezon.


Wiesz, w przypadku falownika jest inaczej.
Fajnie sobie zaparzyć kawę i popatrzeć jak kilowaty płyną z dachu 
do naszej skarbonki  :big lol: 
Niefajnie natomiast patrzeć jak kocioł przechlewa ciężki szmal  :no:

----------


## marks9

> Pisałem na telefonie automatycznie zmieniło (podpowiedziało) z elicznik na Włocznik 
> U siebie na  koncie zelicznik  mam taką informację:
> "Od dnia 12 grudnia 2016r., TAURON Dystrybucja udostępnił swoim Klientom z obszaru objętego Projektem AMIplus nową funkcjonalność o nazwie HAN TAURON AMIplus (HANplus). Sieć HAN (Home Area Network), jest typem lokalnej sieci łączącej urządzenia, znajdujące się w domu lub w biurze, którymi można zdalnie sterować. Więcej o możliwościach HANplus pod adresem: amiplus.tauron-dystrybucja.pl/o-amiplus/han/Strony/han.aspx"
> 
> Czy ktoś z Was ogarnia temat Hanplus/  Wireless M-Bus (wM-Bus), albo ma ktoś coś takiego w domu połączone. Ile  kosztuje odbiornik/ nadajnik do tego i z czym to się je .



Ceny można sprawdzić w sklepach z automatyką przemysłową, pierwszy link który mi się wyświetlił po wpisaniu  :spam:

----------


## mitch

> Ceny można sprawdzić w sklepach z automatyką przemysłową, pierwszy link który mi się wyświetlił po wpisaniu wireless m-bus to -> https://consteel-electronics.com/mbus-wireless
> I idąc tą ścieżką więcej informacji o protokole przemysłowym M-Bus


Gratulujemy zwycięzcy trofeum "Złotej Łopaty" za odkopanie zapytania sprzed ponad 2 lat  :big lol:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Gratulujemy zwycięzcy trofeum "Złotej Łopaty" za odkopanie zapytania sprzed ponad 2 lat


Ej ma ktoś może panele fotowoltaNIczne bo zastanawiam się czy nie ukraść gdzieś przy Niemieckiej autostradzie?  :wink:  I nie zainstalować na drewnianej stodole.

----------


## marvinetal

Czy można w domu podłączyć magazyn/akumulator jeśli jest instalacja PV z falownikiem on-grid? Celem byłaby optymalizacja autokonsupcji/ups. PV zostawałoby offline w przypadku braku sieci ale reszta by chodziła z baterii. Czy cos takiego jest możliwe?

----------


## mitch

> Czy można w domu podłączyć magazyn/akumulator jeśli jest instalacja PV z falownikiem on-grid? Celem byłaby optymalizacja autokonsupcji/ups. PV zostawałoby offline w przypadku braku sieci ale reszta by chodziła z baterii. Czy cos takiego jest możliwe?


Tak, ale to nie są tanie rzeczy, jeśli robić to na rozwiązaniach komercyjnych.

----------


## stos

> Czy można w domu podłączyć magazyn/akumulator jeśli jest instalacja PV z falownikiem on-grid? Celem byłaby optymalizacja autokonsupcji/ups. PV zostawałoby offline w przypadku braku sieci ale reszta by chodziła z baterii. Czy cos takiego jest możliwe?


Można i nawet dotychczasowe PV, z jego on-gridowym inwerterem,  można używać przy braku sieci.
Tylko ta możliwość mocno zależy od tego na ile jesteś zdesperowany aby wydać na to kupę kasy.  :smile:

----------


## marvinetal

Dzięki. Na razie rozważam to jako teoretyczną koncepcję na przyszłość. W tej chwili to pożytek byłby znikomy ale gdzieniegdzie kraczą o blackoutach i 20 stopniu zasilania  :smile:

----------


## mercik

Instalacja 9,8 kW w 2 niezależnych stringach po 11szt, wystawa południowa. 
*Który falownik wybrać:Sofar 8.8kW czy 11kW?*  
Rozbudowy instalacji nie przewiduję.

panele: 11 szt w stringu,  Voc=49V,  Vm=41V
prąd paneli 11,5A

Sofar 8,8 ma zakres napięciowy od 300V, 11kW od 380V.

Czy coś zyskuję/tracę wybierając mniejszy/większy falownik? Różnica w cenie 'symboliczna' więc nie w tym rzecz.

Czy Sofar 8,8 będzie wcześniej startował? Czy może rozumować należy tak, że 11*41V=451V, co oznacza że oba faolwniki wtedy wystartują?

----------


## gawel

> Instalacja 9,8 kW w 2 niezależnych stringach po 11szt, wystawa południowa. 
> *Który falownik wybrać:Sofar 8.8kW czy 11kW?*  
> Rozbudowy instalacji nie przewiduję.
> 
> panele: 11 szt w stringu,  Voc=49V,  Vm=41V
> prąd paneli 11,5A
> 
> Sofar 8,8 ma zakres napięciowy od 300V, 11kW od 380V.
> 
> ...


Powiem tak mam też instalację południowa od 2 lat na początku 3,92 kWp na jednym stringu kąt nachylenia 11 st , produkcja roczna 3,5-3,7 Mwh max moc stabilna 2,6 kW w letnich miesiącach. Obsługuje to sofar ktlx 4,4 kw . Dołożylem 2,25 kwp na gruncie też na południe i jak na racie produkcja wrosła o 100 % , przewidywana produkcja w br 6 Mwh. Moim zdaniem ten falownik to anwet chyba za duży. Pamiętaj ze w lecie panele są przegrzane i wydajność siada

----------


## marvinetal

W parametrach podają:
Prąd max na MPPT: oba 11A
Zasię operacyjny MPPT taki sam 160-960 ale Full power MPPT: 8.8=380-850 11=480-850

Przy wysokim nachyleniu na mniejszym może coś obciąć przy dużym nasłonecznieniu i niskiej temperaturze (np. tak jak ostatnio). Jeżeli nachylenie niskie to raczej nic nie obetnie.

----------


## bobrow

> Instalacja 9,8 kW w 2 niezależnych stringach po 11szt, wystawa południowa. 
> *Który falownik wybrać:Sofar 8.8kW czy 11kW?*  
> Rozbudowy instalacji nie przewiduję.
> 
> panele: 11 szt w stringu,  Voc=49V,  Vm=41V
> prąd paneli 11,5A
> 
> Sofar 8,8 ma zakres napięciowy od 300V, 11kW od 380V.
> 
> ...


Możesz spokojnie wybrać 8.8kW , a jak Ci się znudzi -to sobie przestawisz bity na płycie głównej pod 10kW (opis na elektrodzie o Sofarze).
Raczej możesz zyskać tylko komfort psychologiczny , albo bardzo niewiele kWh

----------


## miecio 301

> Instalacja 9,8 kW w 2 niezależnych stringach po 11szt, wystawa południowa. 
> *Który falownik wybrać:Sofar 8.8kW czy 11kW?*  
> Rozbudowy instalacji nie przewiduję.
> 
> panele: 11 szt w stringu,  Voc=49V,  Vm=41V
> prąd paneli 11,5A
> 
> Sofar 8,8 ma zakres napięciowy od 300V, 11kW od 380V.
> 
> ...


Falownik 11ktl-x jest o mocy 10kW i w tym przypadku mając 9,8 zainstalowane i na południe to 11ktl-x  ale prąd modułów przekracza 11A więc potrzebny falownik w wersji G3

----------


## mercik

> ..


Miałem jakąś nieaktualną kartę katalogową, w której były mniejsze zakresy napięć full MPPT. Dla KLX11 480v sporo przewyższa moje 450V z paneli.
Nie zwróciłem uwagi na max prąd falownika mniejszy niż prąd paneli. Dzięki! Zatem zwykły KLX i tak w obu wersjach odpada.



> na południe to 11ktl-x  ale prąd modułów przekracza 11A więc potrzebny falownik w wersji G3


dzięki. W G3 jest 13A, więc prądowo jest ok.
W karcie katalogowej KTL-G3 dla falownika 11kW jest napięcie full MPPT od 420V co obejmowałoby moje panele. Tyle że porównując karty KTL i KLT-G3 zakres napięć zmienił się tylko dla tego jednego modelu falownika. I tu się obawiam o "błąd w druku..."

A falowniki FoxEss? Warto?  (parametrycznie jest ok: prąd 12,5A, full_moc od 410V).

----------


## Dariusz1983

Ja mam FoxEss T4 i w rodzinie T6-zalety FoxEss: 12lat gwarancji plus serwis D2D(zdalna diagnostyka i wymiana falownika zamiast naprawy:najpierw wysyłają nowy i po wymianie odbierają stary na swój koszt do tego płącą monterowi za wymianę) plus polski support(dodzwonić się to chwila moment), cena/jakość oraz realne uzyski obecnie na poziomie 25,5kWh/3,95kW(p) dziennie świadczą o dobrej wydajności.

Jak komuś mało 12,5A to nowa wersja G3 ma 14A!
https://pl.fox-ess.com/wp-content/up...-Datasheet.pdf
poprzednia wersja 12,5A
https://mezoko.com/pl/p/file/4af6cfa...ogowa-PL-7.pdf

----------


## bobrow

Sofar 8.8 i 10kW mają ten sam prąd max 14A na stringu i nominał 11A.
W sumie niewielkie są różnice między nimi…no chyba ,że jakieś nieaktualne są dane katalogowe

----------


## Jancia

> Sofar 8.8 i 10kW mają ten sam prąd max 14A na stringu i nominał 11A.
> W sumie niewielkie są różnice między nimi…no chyba ,że jakieś nieaktualne są dane katalogowe


Trochę nie tak,  dla sofara w wersji G2 14A to prąd zwarciowy, maksymalny to 11 i właśnie ten maksymalny jest decydujący i jego bierzemy pod uwagę dobierając moduły. Podobnie z prądem zwarciowym modułów który też nie powinien przekroczyć prądu zwarciowego falownika

----------


## Dolce1313

> A falowniki FoxEss? Warto?  (parametrycznie jest ok: prąd 12,5A, full_moc od 410V).


Mam falownik FoxEss model T6.
Mój pokazuje nieprawidłowy prąd z paneli na MPPT1. Miałem aktualizowane oprogramowanie i nic to nie zmieniło (w najnowszej wersji oprogramowania nadal występuje ten błąd). Być może cała seria T jest wadliwa, tego nie można wykluczyć. Napisałem do firmy, opisałem problem, załączyłem "dokumentację" potwierdzającą wadę i czekam na odpowiedź.
Oprócz tego jest limit na korzystanie z aplikacji FoxCloud. Czasem w trakcie sprawdzania parametrów pracy falownika, już po 10 wejściach w ustawienia wyświetla się komunikat o zbyt częstym korzystaniu z aplikacji i dostajesz "bana" na jakiś czas.
Jak oni to określają w komunikacie: "Twoje żądania są zbyt częste, Spróbuj później"  :smile: 
Śmieszne to jest ale... tak to wygląda w praktyce.
Natomiast, pomijając powyższe wady, które oczywiście nie powinny występować to falownik pracuje stabilnie.
Jeśli producent poprawiłby wspomniane niedogodności to wydaje mi się, że falownik byłby warty zainteresowania.
Jednak do tego czasu wstrzymałbym się z zakupem FoxEss serii T, skoro można kupić inny produkt wolny od takich wad.
Przy kontakcie z ludźmi pracującymi w polskim serwisie można odnieść wrażenie, że przyzwoicie podchodzą do swojej pracy: można się do nich dodzwonić bez większego kłopotu, chętnie udzielają wskazówek, w razie potrzeby aktualizują zdalnie oprogramowanie. 
Póki co jednak nie mogę potwierdzić czy prócz tych pozytywnych skojarzeń z ich pracy zdalnej będą tak samo pozytywni w przypadku realnego rozwiązania problemu jakim jest ten opisany przeze mnie. Podejrzewam zresztą, że to może chwilę potrwać ponieważ po jego zweryfikowaniu przez polski serwis, sprawa zostanie zapewne przekazana do rozwiązania producentowi. Chyba, że to tylko mój falownik trafił się jakiś niezestrojony i mi go po prostu wymienią. Jednak szczerze w to wątpię, bo te urządzenia w kwestii regulacji i odczytów pomiarów bazują zdaje się na oprogramowaniu w rodzaju systemu komputerowego. Prawdę mówiąc dziwię się, że producent nie "wyłapał" przekłamania podstawowego parametru jakim jest prąd paneli. 
Cóż, zobaczę jak podejdą do mojej sprawy. Tak naprawdę sposób jej załatwienia będzie wyznacznikiem rzetelności firmy a nie reklama i zapisy gwarancyjne na papierze  :smile:

----------


## Dariusz1983

W jaki sposób przekłamuje napięcie/amperaż prądu DC? Po czym to widzisz, bo u mnie na T4 jest raczej OK-prąd  z natężeniem pokrywa się z parametrami paneli. Jaki najnowszy soft masz wgrany?

Druga sprawa, że jedynym problemem jest "estetyka" wskazań, bo prąd produkuje prawidłowo i wysyła w sieć normalnie?

----------


## Dolce1313

> W jaki sposób przekłamuje napięcie/amperaż prądu DC? Po czym to widzisz, bo u mnie na T4 jest raczej OK-prąd  z natężeniem pokrywa się z parametrami paneli. Jaki najnowszy soft masz wgrany?


A skąd wiesz, że wskazanie falownika jest zgodne z prądem, jaki otrzymuje z paneli?
Wersja oprogramowania: Master 3.50, Slave 3.01, Manager 3.10.

Poniżej są przykładowe dane z mojego falownika. Ten sam string został podłączony najpierw do MPPT1 a potem do MPPT2. Pierwsze dwa zdjęcia ilustrują parametry stringu podłączonego do MPPT1 a kolejne dwa, do MPPT2:

https://zapodaj.net/2a0a7ab0b4748.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/1239da24ed062.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/805efadae1271.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/231b1f8b8e65e.jpg.html

Warunki pogodowe takie same - przepięcie stringu z MPPT1 do wejścia MPPT2 nastąpiło w tym przypadku przy takiej samej słonecznej pogodzie w południe więc błąd wynikający z różnic mocy dostarczanych z paneli jest pomijalny. Oczywiście wykonałem kilkadziesiąt takich i podobnych testów w celu upewnienia się odnośnie wadliwych wskazań falownika.
Zresztą już samo wskazanie prądu w stosunku do obliczonej mocy Pac daje do myślenia. Zobacz na załączonych zdjęciach - moc Pac zarówno w przypadku MPPT1 jak i MPPT2 jest praktycznie taka sama. Tak samo napięcie z paneli jest zbliżone. Tak niewielkie różnice są nieistotne. Natomiast różnice we wskazaniach prądu wynoszą 10%. Na podstawie całości testów wyszło mi po uśrednieniu ok 8% przekłamania.
Wylicz sobie moc ze znanego wzoru P=UxI w obu przypadkach. Jak sądzisz, czy wskazanie mocy Pac na MPPT1 lub też dostarczanego z paneli prądu ma szansę być prawidłowe? Powyższe różnice wskazują na fakt, że falownik daje wyraźnie zróżnicowane wyniki pomiaru prądu dla wejść MPPT przy praktycznie takiej samej mocy dostarczanej z paneli. A dokładniej rzecz biorąc, pokazuje zbyt duży prąd uzyskiwany z paneli na MPPT1.
Nadmienię, że falownik przelicza moc Pac (w zależności od zmian mocy z paneli podawanych na wejścia) sprawnie, praktycznie natychmiastowo a pomiarów, jak wspomniałem wcześniej, wykonałem sporo i czekałem na stabilizowanie się mocy. Jest to najprawdopodobniej jakiś błąd "kalkulatora" oprogramowania wynikający być może z samej konstrukcji falownika, który sprzęga moc dostarczaną z dwóch źródeł (stringów) w jedną całość. Niemniej jednak nie powinien występować ponieważ dotyczy zupełnie podstawowego parametru jakim jest moc uzyskiwana ze stringu.
Dlaczego jest istotne, żeby tego przekłamania (nawet jeśli nie wpływa ono na produkcję i przekształcanie mocy dc w ac) nie było?
Wyjaśnienie jest proste. Po to, by użytkownik, który ufa firmie i jest zauroczony jej reklamą nie musiał demontować paneli na przykład z dachu. Bo przy zróżnicowanych wskazaniach prądu z dwóch identycznie zamontowanych stringów (kąt, azymut) - na przykład na tej samej połaci dachu -  podejrzenie padnie na wadliwy panel, który ogranicza produkcję całego danego stringu. Mamy przecież mniejszy o 8% prąd, podobnie jak może się zdarzyć w sytuacji, gdy na jednym panelu danego szeregu występuje zacienienie. Jednak zacienienia nie ma a różnica w mocy jest więc logiczne jest rozumowanie o możliwości częściowego uszkodzenia jednego z paneli.  
I właśnie taką sytuację, z demontażem paneli, przerabiałem w pewną piękną sobotę tego marca. 
W zasadzie początkowo brałem pod uwagę fakt, iż przyczyną opisywanych problemów może być falownik. Jednak odpuściłem ten temat m.in. dlatego, że nieco wcześniej napisałem do firmy FoxEss e-maila i przedstawiłem sprawę o otrzymywaniu zróżnicowanych wyników prądów ze stringów z taką samą orientacją i kątem. W e-mailu nie sugerowałem wady falownika, bo o tym jeszcze wówczas nie miałem pojęcia ale już szukałem przyczyny i w pewnym sensie potwierdzenia z firmy, że błąd falownika nie wchodzi w grę lub też, że warto sprawdzić jego działanie. Co istotne, w wiadomości napisałem, że różnice mocy pomiędzy stringami w przeliczeniu na panel wynoszą 20% (w tamtych testach tak mi wyszło z obliczeń).
W odpowiedzi otrzymałem taką informację:
_Te różnice są naprawdę bardzo małe i mogą mieć bardzo wiele przyczyn, które ciężko określić._ 
oraz zalecenie, by przeprowadzić obserwacje przy lepszej pogodzie (pierwsze obserwacje przeprowadziłem przy pochmurnej pogodzie).
Nie zgodziłem się z fachowcem z FoxEss, że 20% różnicy to mało więc zacząłem drążyć temat.
Skoro serwis nie zasugerował, by sprawdzić falownik, moje podejrzenie padło na wadliwy panel. 
Całą sobotę spędziłem na dachu. Wkręty radełkowane poodkręcane z aluminiowych docisków paneli - wiadomo jak wygląda aluminium po takim odkręcaniu.
Cóż, zdarza się. 

Zobaczymy co odpisze firma FoxEss. Czy uzna, że tego typu wada nie powinna występować?
A jeśli uzna, to czy zrekompensuje mi stracony czas i pokryje wydatki zakupu nowych uchwytów i przedłużaczy ze złączkami MC4? 
Jak wspomniałem we wcześniejszym poście, zobaczymy w realu ile jest warta firma FoxEss.




> Druga sprawa, że jedynym problemem jest "estetyka" wskazań, bo prąd produkuje prawidłowo i wysyła w sieć normalnie?


Jeśli wskazania są błędne to nigdy nie ma pewności, że to jest tylko problem jak to nazwałeś "estetyki". Napisałem, że najprawdopodobniej falownik prawidłowo przekształca moc dc na ac ale pewności nie mam bo skąd mogę wiedzieć, że wada dotyczy jedynie kwestii wskazania na wyświetlaczu? 
Nie posiadam stanowiska do pomiarów. Zresztą to nie moja rola, żeby badać falowniki. Producent ma to sprawdzić i wyjaśnić.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Fakt masz dziwnie małe napięcie ok 200V/string-u mnie na T4 WERSJA SOFTU(fabryczny)Master:3,48 Slave:3,01, Manager:3,12 mam napięcia zgodne z panelami czyli 360-410V oraz amperaż też właściwie pokazywany mam(kwestia nasłonecznienia), a mam 10paneli na 1 stringu pod MPPT1(opis instalacji w podpisie na dole). 
Suma/moc chwilowa produkcji pokrywają się z licznikiem PGE(wiadomo minus autokonsumpcja) oraz moca instalacji:max moce chwilowe produkcji mam 3600-4000W, bo tyle mam mocy w panelach i tyle falownik obsługuje.

Ile i jakie masz panele i czy na pewno wszystkie są podpięte w stringu-piszesz, że rozkłądałeś instalację ale wystarczy wadliwa złączka lub źle zarobiona i już cuda mogą być?

Druga sprawa-czy produkcja wedle licznika ZE szacunkowo zgadza się z oczekiwaną z Twojej instalacji oraz czy falwonik produkcję podlicza właściewie, bo zaniżająć napięcie przy liczeniu produkcji może zaniżac o połowę około(zależnie jakie napięcie sumaryczne masz paneli wedle ich danych techncznych)?

Ja bym jeszcze zrobił reset falownika do ustawień fabrycznych-zrobisz to po przeklikaniu na falowniku.

Jakie moce/prądy/uzyski pokazuje aplikacja mobilna FoxEss, bo u mnie wszystkie wskazania pokrywają się z oczekiwanymi i są między soba zgodne(falownik-wyświetlacz, apka i licznik PGE)?

----------


## Dolce1313

Ja też mam napięcia zgodne z panelami, jak to napisałeś  :smile: 
Mam inną ilość paneli w stringu niż Ty i stąd to niższe napięcie.
Dodam, że podłączałem również ilość paneli do wejść falownika MPPT i oczywiście napięcia wówczas były wyższe. Fakt jest taki, że falownik pokazuje zawsze wadliwie prąd, zakładam że na wejściu MPPT1.

Żeby nie być gołosłownym to się trochę wysilę i poszerzę opis oraz załączę dodatkowe materiały. Może ktoś zainteresowany kupnem falownika tej firmy będzie chciał się z tym zapoznać? Sądzę, że warto.

Poniżej dwie serie zdjęć. Tym razem mam dwa stringi podłączone do obu wejść MPPT falownika. Tak mam na "co dzień", jeden string ma 7 paneli a drugi 12. Stringi oczywiście mają dokładnie ten sam kąt i azymut i w momencie testowania nie były w jakikolwiek sposób zacienione.
Test polega po prostu na przepięciu stringów na wejściach MPPT falownika czyli najpierw string z 7 panelami jest podłączony do MPPT1 a z 12 panelami do MPPT2 a potem odwrotnie - do MPPT1 podłączyłem 12 paneli a do MPPT2 7 paneli.
Przypominam, że w opisanym poprzednio teście przepinałem ten sam string najpierw do wejścia MPPT1 a potem do MPPT2, by nie występowało ryzyko jakiegoś błędu po stronie paneli. Wskazania prądu na MPPT1 w tamtym teście opisanym dwa posty wyżej różniły się o 10% w stosunku do wskazań prądu na MPPT2.

Wracając do obecnego testu. Można porównać sobie dane dwojako, najpierw przeliczyć jedynie dane na podstawie pierwszych czterech zdjęć. Jak widać, falownik wykazuje, że na MPPT1 jest  większy prąd uzyskiwany z paneli (wszystkie panele mam takie same, Longi LR4-60HPH-375M).
To jednak może być dla kogoś nieprzekonywujące (jak i dla mnie na początku) więc następnie można sobie porównać dane po przepięciu stringów na wejściach MPPT. MPPT1 nadal pokazuje większy prąd ze stringu, który przecież wcześniej, gdy był podpięty do MPPT2 był mniejszy.

*To jest wada o której piszę: przy takiej samej mocy podanej na MPPT1 i MPPT2 falownika, wskazania prądu z obu wejść różnią się średnio o 8%. Dodatkowo, przemnożenie prądu i napięcia wskazywanego na MPPT1 daje większą wartość niż aktualnie podawana moc Pac.*

Dane były odczytywane bezpośrednio z wyświetlacza falownika - czy to w postaci zdjęć z wyświetlacza (głównie do późniejszej analizy na spokojnie), jak również spisywane na bieżąco. 

Dodam, że te różnice z tego co zaobserwowałem nie są stałe i ulegają "procentowej" zmianie w zależności od nasłonecznienia paneli i być może podpiętej ilości czyli napięcia wejściowego. Według moich obliczeń oscylują w zakresie 5% do 12% a oprócz tego, jak napisałem wcześniej, wyświetlana aktualnie moc Pac nijak się ma do mocy na podstawie wskazań prądu i napięcia z MPPT1, które są bardziej optymistyczne. 
Krótko mówiąc mój falownik ma logikę 2x2=5  :smile: 

Nie wiem czy to będzie wystarczający argument dla serwisu FoxEss, by pochylić się nad tą sprawą i czy będą się chcieli tym zająć. Ja im przygotowałem i tak sporo materiałów i opisałem, jak widać, rzecz dokładnie i rzetelnie. To wymagało dużo czasu, nieco potu i pisząc kolokwialnie, rozpiepszenia mojej instalacji na dachu. Więcej w testowanie brnąć nie będę bo mi już szkoda czasu, są ciekawsze zajęcia. Poza tym falownik pracuje stabilnie i według mnie przelicza moc poprawnie. Jednak za to ręki sobie bym uciąć nie dał. 

Problemem dla użytkownika jest to, że pojawiają się wątpliwości odnośnie prawidłowej pracy urządzenia. Jeśli bowiem różnice w przeliczaniu mocy na wejściach MPPT falownika rzędu 8% miałyby być normą tego falownika a wskazania mocy Pac miałyby być niższe od skalkulowanej mocy na podstawie obliczeń IxU ze wskazań wyświetlacza to równie dobrze można mieć wątpliwości czy deklarowana sprawność tego urządzenia wynosi 98% a nie 90%.

String 7 paneli na MPPT1, 12 paneli na MPPT2:
https://zapodaj.net/863b203d9ab95.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/a673cbb939391.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/cd925dfba3190.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/67f1baa3fbfb9.jpg.html

String 12 paneli na MPPT1, 7 paneli na MPPT2:
https://zapodaj.net/512bc1b001299.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/305b1ad1aeab7.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/6d22da80727e6.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/64764095baa76.jpg.html

Lecę do roboty a problem z falownikiem pozostawiam póki co polskiemu serwisowi FoxEss.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Tak się zastanawiam i mam wrażenie, że założyłeś 1 układ: moc/napięcie na wejściu MPPT otrzymywane z paneli dla Ciebie równa się mocy uzyskiwanej z falownika!

Nigdy tak nie będzie aby to co wpada z paneli (napięcie * amperaż) było równe temu co wychodzi na końcu produkcji w formie prądu AC, bo...falownik na swoją pracę(zwłaszcza gdy napięcie jest sporo poniżej punktu optymalnej pracy, a 200V jest dużo dużo poniżej) pobiera pewną ilość energii otrzymanej z paneli: szacunkowo ok 5% ale może być więcej im niższe napięcie i natężenie dostanie z paneli. Wydaje mi się, że masz wszystko w pełni prawidłowo lecz zapomniałeś o czymś takim jak sprawność falownika, jego straty itd.(tu lekko zakłada się minimum 5%, które może jeszcze wzrosnąć im bardziej nieoptymalne będą parametry nasłonecznienia).


Tak z ciekawości przeliczyłem amperaż i napięcie wejścia z paneli i wyszło mi dokładnie to co widać w apce jako moc z paneli(z zakładki "Statystyki mocy"). Natomiast wyjściowy prąd jest o ok 5% mniejszy niż wyliczony z wejścia od strony paneli.
Zweryfikowałem to z wyświetlaczem i też iloczyn na wejściu Amperaż * Napięcie paneli daje moc niższą o ok 5% i tak jak u Ciebie jest to zgodne z mocą na wyjściu w formie prądu AC. Wygląda, że falownik podaje wynik mnożenia(moc) parametrów wejściowych z uwzględnieniem strat/zużycia własnego i tym samym wynik zaniża o te kilka procent zależnie od realnych strat!

----------


## Dolce1313

Przeczytaj jeszcze raz mój poprzedni wpis i postaraj się to zrobić ze zrozumieniem bo jest akurat na odwrót niż napisałeś  :smile:

----------


## Dariusz1983

Fakt-jakoś krzywo to czytałem i faktycznie napisałeś, że wynik mnożenia(napięcie * amperaż paneli) jest pokazany większy niż matematyka wylicza(u mnie jest mniejszy o kilka procent i mniej więcej równy mocy oddawanej na wyjściu AC) więc chyba u mnie jest "prawidłowo"choć nie koniecznie z sensem to przedstawione.

Wygląda na to, że te dane nalezy traktować jako szacunkowe i nie opierać się na nich, a jedynie na liczniku produkcji.

----------


## animuss

W niedzielę 27.03 wieczorkiem pomagałem sąsiadowi przy papierach, ENERGA wniosek ("elektroniczny") o zgłoszenie przyłączenia mikroinstalacji , a dziś o 11 przyjechali i zamontowali mu licznik. :jaw drop:

----------


## stos

> W niedzielę 27.03 wieczorkiem pomagałem sąsiadowi przy papierach, ENERGA wniosek ("elektroniczny") o zgłoszenie przyłączenia mikroinstalacji , a dziś o 11 przyjechali i zamontowali mu licznik.


Może już zaczęli realizować poniższy plan.

https://innpoland.pl/167703,wymiana-...entne-liczniki

----------


## Dariusz1983

Zerknijcie tu https://globenergia.pl/15-kwietnia-r...amy-szczegoly/ , a dowiecie się o zasadach Mój Prąd 4.0: słowem kasa TYLKO dla prosumentów na nowych zasadach lub tych, którzy stare lepsze zmieną na nowe! Start naboru 15 kwietnia 2022.

P.S. wiem, że trochę nie w temacie ale bardzo istotna to informacja.

----------


## mitch

> Zerknijcie tu https://globenergia.pl/15-kwietnia-r...amy-szczegoly/ , a dowiecie się o zasadach Mój Prąd 4.0: słowem kasa TYLKO dla prosumentów na nowych zasadach lub tych, którzy stare lepsze zmieną na nowe! Start naboru 15 kwietnia 2022.
> 
> P.S. wiem, że trochę nie w temacie ale bardzo istotna to informacja.


No tak, ale o co chodzi? Zaskoczony jesteś? Przecież tak miało być od samego początku, już kilka m-cy temu o tym było wiadomo. Tylko kwoty i daty były nieznane.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Jeszcze niedawne informacje sugerowały, że będą dopłacać do magazynów i jednocześnie "starzy" mieli też dostać dopłatę. Obecnie starych wywalili całkiem co mnie jakoś nie zaskoczyło ale wielu liczyło na te wcześniej podawane 3000zł. Teraz to zmienili zabierająć starym a nowym podwyższająć do 4000zł.

----------


## marcinbbb

Magazyn to zło ostateczne, nie płacisz za przesył energii, płacisz rachunki za prąd pomniejszone o przesył, zamiast prąd sprzedawać sąsiadom ładujesz swój "bank". to ZE nie jest na rękę w dłuższej perspektywie. Liczą że zarobią na tych co nie mają PV a idę o zakład że za kilka lat przedłużacze będą latały z posesji na posesję  I będziemy się z sąsiadami rozliczać po swojemu.

Czy ktoś z nas zastanowił się ile kosztuje nas prąd? Jednorazowy wydatek, a później potrzebna nam tylko synchronizacja z siecią i prąd możemy rozdawać po sąsiadach w wersji nie oficjalnej. Masz sąsiadowi sprzedać 1kWh wiem że teraz to nic ale za ile byście ją sprzedali? 70 gr/kWh tyle to elektrownia bierze, może 45 gr/kWh czy może jeszcze mniej bo ja chętnie wymienię 1kWh za jajco od kury z wolnego wybiegu. Ty masz za dużo jaj ja za dużo prądu, sąsiad ma świniaki za półtuszkę wieprza "swojskiego" oddał był i 1,5MWh

A jak sąsiada zachęcimy do odłączenia od sieci to już bajka - oczywiście to "nie legalne" ale możliwe.

----------


## marvinetal

> No tak, ale o co chodzi? Zaskoczony jesteś? Przecież tak miało być od samego początku, już kilka m-cy temu o tym było wiadomo. Tylko kwoty i daty były nieznane.


Myślę że sytuacja mogła być dynamiczna bo jeszcze niedawno była mowa o 1mld zł a ostatecznie dali tylko 350mln. Ta zmiana może mieć związek z zaostrzeniem warunków. Niewykluczone że jakby teraz ludzie chwycili za widły to do 15.04 możliwe byłyby kolejne zmiany.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Niewykluczone że jakby teraz ludzie chwycili za widły to do 15.04 możliwe byłyby kolejne zmiany.


Diesel kosztował 5,6zł/l teraz 7,56l/zł i za widły nie chwyciłeś? @ styczniu kupowałęm mąkę za 60zł/25kg wczoraj za 88zł/25kg i wideł w ręcach nie mam - więc o czym ty gadasz?

Stać nas bo VAT na musztardę spadł z 23% na 8%!!!  I Ty chłopie się nie radujesz?!
Mój chleb pieczony w domu kosztuje może 2 zł w sklepie ten sam 10zł (robota kosztuje, ZUS kosztuje, amortyzacja kosztuje, lokal też. A powiem Ci że czasami robię chlebek Pszenno-żytni na maślance w Zakopcu kosztuje 46zł/kg mnie kosztuje około 7 zł.

A jak mi się chce wędzić a bardzo to lubię to schab kosztuje mnie około 18zł, za szklankę zrębków bukowo-olchowych max 2 zł i trochę ciepła z grzałki ale leci z PV. Pomijam 30g soli, liścia lautowego, kilka ząbków czosnku i inne przyprawy (majeranek)

----------


## marvinetal

I miałbym z tymi widłami na Moskwę iść? Bo tutaj wystarczy na Warszawę  :tongue:

----------


## marcinbbb

> I miałbym z tymi widłami na Moskwę iść? Bo tutaj wystarczy na Warszawę


Z Warszawy wyprowadziłem się lata temu pewnie 8 lat. Mam tam jakieś 3 mieszkania pod wynajem ale nigdy do Warszawy nie wrócę. 
Gdzie iść nie wiem, ja spierdzielam do Portugalii i kajakiem wpław do USA  :smile:  żartuje oczywiście - *Albania* to mój kierunek w razie W. Lub Bośnia i Hercegowina.
Tylko nadal nie wiem przed czym miałbym zwiewać. W domu 75kg mąki starczy na 2 lata. Reszta na kolejne 5 lat spokojnego życia.

----------


## animuss

> Może już zaczęli realizować poniższy plan.
> 
> https://innpoland.pl/167703,wymiana-...entne-liczniki


A to "cfaniaki". :cool:

----------


## gpel

> Magazyn to zło ostateczne, nie płacisz za przesył energii, płacisz rachunki za prąd pomniejszone o przesył, zamiast prąd sprzedawać sąsiadom ładujesz swój "bank". to ZE nie jest na rękę w dłuższej perspektywie. Liczą że zarobią na tych co nie mają PV a idę o zakład że za kilka lat przedłużacze będą latały z posesji na posesję  I będziemy się z sąsiadami rozliczać po swojemu.
> 
> Czy ktoś z nas zastanowił się ile kosztuje nas prąd? Jednorazowy wydatek, a później potrzebna nam tylko synchronizacja z siecią i prąd możemy rozdawać po sąsiadach w wersji nie oficjalnej. Masz sąsiadowi sprzedać 1kWh wiem że teraz to nic ale za ile byście ją sprzedali? 70 gr/kWh tyle to elektrownia bierze, może 45 gr/kWh czy może jeszcze mniej bo ja chętnie wymienię 1kWh za jajco od kury z wolnego wybiegu. Ty masz za dużo jaj ja za dużo prądu, sąsiad ma świniaki za półtuszkę wieprza "swojskiego" oddał był i 1,5MWh
> 
> A jak sąsiada zachęcimy do odłączenia od sieci to już bajka - oczywiście to "nie legalne" ale możliwe.


Poniosła Cię fantazja  :big grin: 
A tak w ogóle to wkurzyli mnie. Dobre by i 3 tys było.

----------


## mitch

> Myślę że sytuacja mogła być dynamiczna bo jeszcze niedawno była mowa o 1mld zł a ostatecznie dali tylko 350mln. Ta zmiana może mieć związek z zaostrzeniem warunków. Niewykluczone że jakby teraz ludzie chwycili za widły to do 15.04 możliwe byłyby kolejne zmiany.


Jakie widły  :wink:  @marcinbbb już napisał, co o widłach myślę  :wink: 

Sytuacja nigdy nie miała być dynamiczna w zakresie "starych" prosumentów. Od samego początku były sygnały, że starych prosumentów będą mieli w dupie. I to się potwierdziło. Oczywiście żaden z obecnych prosumentów, który ceni swoje pieniądze, nie skorzysta z "oferty" przejścia na nowy system rozliczeń, bo to się zwyczajnie nie kalkuluje. Chyba, że ktoś i tak planuje/musi kupić magazyn ze względu na "siłę wyższą" w postaci beznadziejnej sieci NN (wysokie/niskie napięcia, blackouty i tym podobne atrakcje).

IMHO "staremu" prosumentowi lepiej już bez dotacji wykonać samoróbkę w postaci baterii z EV, wtedy będzie się miało 2-3 razy więcej pojemności za 40% tańszy sprzęt. I ja mam taki właśnie plan, tylko jak zwykle musi poczekać w kolejce, bo budżet nie z gumy, a na dokładkę ostatnie wyceny ekip remontowych nieco mi popsuły kalkulacje.

A tak na marginesie, Energa znowu się z rachunkami nie popisała, zazwyczaj dostawałem w okolicach 9, maksymalnie 16 dnia. Dziś mamy 31 marca, a rachunku jak nie ma, tak nie ma. Odczyt oczywiście zdalny. Chyba im się system bilingowy gotuje od tych zmian, co od 1 kwietnia miały być  :wink:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Poniosła Cię fantazja 
> A tak w ogóle to wkurzyli mnie. Dobre by i 3 tys było.


Przecież aby Ci dać 3000 zł, musieli przynajmniej 5000zł wyciągnąć z Twojej kieszeni. A tylko przypomnę że to już Mój Prąd 4.0 czyli wyciągali kasę z naszych kieszeni już 4 razy tylko na ten cel, wcześniej wyciągali na Ostrołękę i ostatni blok węglowy. A dziś może się okazać że Ostrołęka powstanie jak Fenix z popiołu  :wink:  W senie wybudujemy, przerobimy na gaz - zburzymy i znów odbudujemy bo "dziś" już można i jest mocny argument za tym aby to sfinansować. Czy teraz też fantazjuje? Czy Greenpeace znów oświetli nasze kominy i będzie protestować - nie już "dziś" nie.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Tośmy spierniczyli z tym pośpiechem-teraz Unia daje darmowe do 10kWp, magazyn i dopłatę do auta elektrycznego:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdhlL6KBJUs
są chętni?  :cool:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Tośmy spierniczyli z tym pośpiechem-teraz Unia daje darmowe do 10kWp, magazyn i dopłatę do auta elektrycznego:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdhlL6KBJUs
> są chętni?


Przecież jeszcze w pakiecie miał być dom pasywny, pod Krakowem.

----------


## stos

> Tośmy spierniczyli z tym pośpiechem-teraz Unia daje darmowe do 10kWp, magazyn i dopłatę do auta elektrycznego:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdhlL6KBJUs
> są chętni?


Prima Aprilis  :smile:

----------


## Dariusz1983

Wiadomo dziś 1 kwietnia ale żart w tym filmie całkiem ok-z komentarzy pod nim wynika, że zarzutkę pare osób złapało.

----------


## Dolce1313

> Wygląda na to, że te dane nalezy traktować jako szacunkowe i nie opierać się na nich, a jedynie na liczniku produkcji.


Zastanawiam się czy to takie trudne zrobić urządzenie pokazujące poprawnie moc dostarczaną z paneli, w tym przypadku prąd. Dla FoxEss, przynajmniej w modelu T6 (choć podejrzewam, że taka sama wada występuje również w innych falownikach tej firmy) najwyraźniej poprawienie tej wady nie jest możliwe. W najbliższy wtorek minie 2 tygodnie od momentu wysłania do serwisu danych dokumentujących wadliwe działanie falownika. Ani słychu ani widu. Nic nie odpisali a do tej pory odpisywali w ciągu maksimum 2 dni (przynajmniej do mnie) no ale to były proste zapytania i wymiana uprzejmości. Teraz dostali trochę trudniejszy temat więc wygodniej im się pewnie zatkać  :smile: 
W tym temacie już nie będę komentował FoxEss, natomiast w wolnym czasie zredaguję odpowiednio tekst i otworzę nowy temat na forum, w którym opiszę wadę mojego falownika. 
Są jeszcze inne fora typu Elektroda itp w Polsce oraz oczywiście zagraniczne. To dzisiaj nie problem machnąć gotowy tekst do kilku krajów. Będę już miał gotowy materiał, znam angielski a poza tym translatory są coraz lepsze. Potem napiszę bezpośrednio do producenta, załączę linki do wszystkich tych stron z moją opinią i dokumentami na temat wadliwego działania ich falownika i ciekawe, czy Chińczyk też mnie zleje tak jak to zrobił polski serwis FoxEss chełpiący się szybką i wspaniała pomocą techniczną. Jeśli w Chinach odczyta moją wiadomość jakaś myśląca osoba to chyba nieco się zastanowi czy warto kompletnie zlekceważyć klienta, który opisuje i dokumentuje wadliwe działanie falownika i chce choćby zwykłej odpowiedzi dlaczego tak jest i czy to można poprawić. Drugą sprawą jest kompletny brak odpowiedzi na proste pytanie - dlaczego aplikacja FoxCloud, z której się korzysta w celu pobrania danych z falownika blokuje użytkownika nieraz już po dosłownie kilku "krokach" w celu odczytu takich podstawowych danych. To wyklucza możliwość spokojnego porównania parametrów jego pracy. W Sklepie Play, skąd można pobrać tą aplikację użytkownicy skarżą się, że jest do .... Poprosiłem, żeby serwis wskazał mi zapis w umowie o limicie w korzystaniu z tej aplikacji dla użytkowników. Kompletnie zignorowali moje zapytanie. 
Cóż, może pomogę kilku osobom w wyborze lepszego sprzętu bo w sumie o to chodzi, żeby ludzie, którzy szukają informacji na temat firmy mieli wiarygodne opinie od użytkowników a nie wyłącznie reklamę producenta.

----------


## animuss

> Warunkiem uzyskania prawa do rozliczenia w systemie opustu jest dokonanie *kompletnego i poprawnego zgłoszenia o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji w terminie do 31 marca 2022 r.* Dla nabycia tego prawa nie ma natomiast znaczenia wymiana licznika, przyłączenie mikroinstalacji, wytworzenie energii elektrycznej oraz przekazanie jej do sieci. Są to czynności techniczne, które wpłyną na moment rozpoczęcia działalności prosumenckiej, bez wpływu na nabycie prawa do rozliczania się w systemie opustu.


https://www.gov.pl/web/klimat/nowy-s...ch-prosumentow

----------


## gawel

> https://www.gov.pl/web/klimat/nowy-s...ch-prosumentow


to raczej dobre wiadomości

----------


## grzeniu666

Cześć, jestem świeżakiem w PV, aktualnie 5,46 kWp (14x390) na jednym MPPT na dachu.
Prędzej czy później raczej będę rozbudowywał (jak kocioł gazowy ulegnie poważniejszej awarii, na potrzeby PC-PW), na gruncie lub grunt + dołożenie na dachu.

Myślę aby dokupić teraz kilka modułów na dach (aby dostać identyczny wygląd/wielkość), najchętniej cztery, ale nie mam pewności czy na jednym MPPT "zmieści" się 18 paneli, podpowiecie coś? 

Wybrane dane paneli:
- Jinko JKM390N-6RL3-B
- napięcie obwodu otwartego (Voc): 44,5 (STC) / 42 (NOCT)
- wsp. temp. Voc dla -25*C: 113%
- karta: https://www.solartoday.es/wp-content...-a2c1-en-2.pdf 

Wybrane dane falownika:
- FoxESS T8-G3
- zakres napięcia MPPT [Vdc]: 140-1000
- zakres napięcia MPPT (przy pełnym obciążeniu) [Vdc]: 300-850
- karta: http://static.fox-ess.pro/upload/T3_...783a27e7f1.pdf 

Nie mam pewności które z powyższych danych użyć, w skrajnym przypadku wychodzi mi niestety 905 V (chyba to mnie może blokować, 18*44,5*1,13>850 V). Czy tak to trzeba liczyć, czyli mogę dołożyć tylko 2 panele (parzyste, mam dwa rzędy)?

----------


## Dolce1313

Cześć.
Tak na początek, mam falownik FoxEss T6 i opisałem, że ma wadę. Chodzi o nieprawidłowe wskazania prądu z paneli. Dodatkowo aplikacja FoxCloud ma limit na ilość wejść. Nawet po kilku próbach wejścia w ustawienia (celem sprawdzenia sobie parametrów pracy instalacji/falownika) zablokowują użytkownika i musisz czekać zanim ponownie będziesz mógł korzystać z aplikacji (na kolejnych kilka wejść). Napisałem do serwisu FoxEss e-maila w tej sprawie ponad dwa tygodnie temu, dołączyłem dowody dokumentujące jednoznacznie wadliwe wskazania falownika, poprosiłem o wskazanie w umowie zapisu umożliwiającego nakładanie limitu na użytkowników ale nie otrzymałem żadnej odpowiedzi. 
Warto to mieć na uwadze przed kupnem falownika tej firmy. 
Jak chcesz to sobie obejrzyj dwa moje posty w tym temacie (tu i stronę wcześniej, to "świeża" sprawa). 
Być może seria G3 nie ma opisanej przeze mnie wady ale tego nie wiem. Tak czy inaczej serwis chełpiący się świetną pomocą techniczną to raczej w reklamie i w sytuacji banalnych problemów, np typu "instruktażowych". Zgadza się, szybko aktualizują oprogramowanie, póki co jeszcze ich to bawi. Również fajnie pokazują na filmiku jak np zarobić złącze MC4. 
Natomiast przy takich nieco trudniejszych problemach nabierają wody w gęby i nie stać ich nawet na odpisanie przysłowiowego "pocałuj nas w doopę"  :smile:  

Wracając do Twoich pytań. Jedno MPPT obsłuży 18 paneli, które planujesz zamontować. Napięcie sumaryczne obwodu otwartego 18 takich paneli połączonych szeregowo mieści się w bezpiecznym zakresie napięcia wejściowego dc falownika (wynoszącego 1000V). Moc z 18 paneli (390Wp/panel) to również nie jest dla tego falownika problem bo 18x390Wp=7020Wp a na wejście falownika można podać do 12000W dc. Przyjmujemy, że 1000Wp da 1000W mocy dc. Ewentualnie można zostawić jakiś margines bo nieraz zdarza się, że z 1000Wp wyciągniesz nieco więcej mocy niż 1000W. 
Dla 18 paneli wystarczającym byłby falownik o mocy wyjściowej 6kw. 
Jednak napisałeś, że planujesz rozbudować w przyszłości instalację. Jeśli docelowo planujesz moc 10000Wp to pozostaje Ci jeszcze niecałe 3000Wp czyli 7 paneli na gruncie. W takiej sytuacji będziesz miał nieco niskie napięcie na MPPT2 (7x34,37V=240V). Falownik T8 ma zakres napięcia MPPT przy pełnym obciążeniu 300-850V. Rozwiązaniem może być przeniesienie części paneli z dachu na grunt. Warto dodać, że optymalnym napięciem wejściowym dla tego falownika (i innych zapewne również) jest 600V. Wówczas sprawność falownika jest najlepsza. To nie są jakieś ogromne zyski w porównaniu z napięciem wejściowym odbiegającym od tych 600V (ale oczywiście mieszczącym się w zakresie MPPT) ale jeśli jest taka możliwość, to zawsze korzystniej będzie tak zaplanować stringi, żeby w te 600V wcelować. Można zyskać zdaje się do 2% mocy wyjściowej. Zawsze coś.
Natomiast jeśli planowałbyś większą ilość paneli na gruncie to musisz pamiętać, że nie możesz przekroczyć sumarycznie 12000W dc na wejściach falownika. Czyli na przykład 18 wspomnianych paneli na dachu + 12 na gruncie. Łącznie to daje 11700Wp.  Napięcie z paneli na dachu wyniosłoby ok 600V a na gruncie ok 400V. Dla uzysku istotne są jeszcze: kąt nachylenia paneli, ich azymut oraz to czy nie są zacieniane.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Wracając do Twoich pytań. Jedno MPPT obsłuży 18 paneli, które wybrałeś. Napięcie sumaryczne z tych paneli mieści się w bezpiecznym zakresie. ... Warto oczywiście zostawić jakiś margines bo nieraz zdarza się, że z 1kWp wyciągniesz nieco więcej niż 1kW energii. ... Zakładam, że na gruncie będziesz chciał dołożyć paneli do mocy 10kWp. Jeśli tak, to pozostaje Ci do wykorzystania niecałe 3kWp na grunt czyli 7 paneli.  W takiej sytuacji będziesz miał nieco niskie napięcie na MPPT2 (7x34,37V=240V). Falownik T8 ma zakres napięcia MPPT przy pełnym obciążeniu 300-850V. Rozwiązaniem może być przeniesienie części paneli z dachu na grunt.


Cześć Dolce, dzięki za odp.

Jeszcze FoxESSa nie zgłębiałem, nie miałem czasu, trochę miał problem zatrybić z chmurą, tyle wiem.

No właśnie matematycznie mi to nie wychodzi (905>850), choć nie mam pewności co oznacza to "przy maksymalnym obciążeniu" (może powinienem się sugerować tym zakresem do 1000V?), i ew. czym ryzykuję (gwarancja?). Inne limity wyglądają spoko.

BTW, dziś pierwszy dzień z sensownym słoneczkiem, i FoxESSCloud raportował w peaku 6,07kW (z 5,42kWp)  :smile: 

Tak, zastanawiałem się na tym drugim MPPT czy nie będzie za mały, dach mam prawie perfekt, a grunt już taki nie będzie. Myślałem również o elewacji - wiem, straty - ale mam proste 6x2,4m bez żadnych otworów gdzie zamiast deski elewacyjnej mógłbym dać 5-6 paneli (tylko czy taki MPPT by wogóle "ruszył"?).

Max 10kWp (opusty 0,8 ), do tylko 2 paneli (aby nie limitować MPPT2) to nie wiem czy bym ekipę wołał (dach na wys. >6m), więc możliwe że zostanie 5,42 na dachu + 8 duzych/mocnych na gruncie (ca. 4,5kWp).

Z dachu na grunt już nie przeniosę (super-ładnie wyglądają i mają bdb warunki)  :smile:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Cześć.Tak na początek, mam falownik FoxEss T6 i opisałem, że ma wadę. Chodzi o nieprawidłowe wskazania prądu z paneli.


Chłopie ochłoń falownik nie ma nawet klasy energetycznej, licznik certyfikowany klasy B, który masz w domu może się walnąć o 5% w dowolną stronę zgodnie z prawem. Inwerter nie ma żadnej klasy energetycznej może wskazywać 15MWh w środku nocy i ma do tego pełne prawo.
Reasumując posiadając 10kW certyfikowany licznik może się walnąć o 500W w dowolną stronę, Twój inwerter może wskazywać co se wymyślisz od 0 do nieskączoności.

Nikt nie ma takiego inwertera co starasz się osiągnąć że nagle te inwertery będą instalowane nagminnie, nie ma lepszych? Sofar zamknął fabrykę, Fronius też? Chłopie kupiłeś badziewie które miałeś w umowie i zwalasz winę na kogoś. Ja to samo robiłem w 2015r i pretensji nie mam.

Wgłebiając się w Twoją retorykę rząd kłamie i ściemnia - ale to wie każdy, a ty wymyśliłeś coś nowego że inwerter kłamie...

----------


## Dolce1313

> Tak, zastanawiałem się na tym drugim MPPT czy nie będzie za mały, dach mam prawie perfekt, a grunt już taki nie będzie. Myślałem również o elewacji - wiem, straty - ale mam proste 6x2,4m bez żadnych otworów gdzie zamiast deski elewacyjnej mógłbym dać 5-6 paneli (tylko czy taki MPPT by wogóle "ruszył"?).


Napięcie startowe falownika to 140V więc 6 takich paneli, które posiadasz wystarczy. Musisz się zastanowić czy w ogóle warto montować te kilka sztuk na elewacji lub postawić na gruncie. Przeliczyć, ile musisz wydać na montaż oraz panele i kiedy Ci się to zwróci biorąc pod uwagę, że panele na elewacji będą dawały mniejszą o ok 1/3 produkcję w stosunku do optymalnego kąta. Tak więc można przyjąć, że z 6 paneli o łącznej mocy 2340Wp ulokowanych pionowo na elewacji uzyskasz realnie jakieś 1500kWh rocznie.
Również planowałem montaż 6 paneli na elewacji ale odstąpiłem od tego pomysłu właśnie ze względu na dłuższy okres zwrotu. No i w moim przypadku byłyby pewne trudności z montażem paneli na elewacji ponieważ musiałbym je mocować stosunkowo wysoko. Po wykonaniu kalkulacji stwierdziłem, że najsensowniej będzie wcisnąć jeszcze kilka paneli na dach i tak też zrobiłem.

----------


## marvinetal

Takie pytanie: czy różnica napięć pomiędzy fazami rzędu 15V lub więcej jest czymś normalnym? Czym może być spowodowana? Czy falownik wyłączy się jeżeli tylko jedna faza przekroczy normę czy bierze jakąś średnią z trzech?

----------


## stos

> Takie pytanie: czy różnica napięć pomiędzy fazami rzędu 15V lub więcej jest czymś normalnym? Czym może być spowodowana? Czy falownik wyłączy się jeżeli tylko jedna faza przekroczy normę czy bierze jakąś średnią z trzech?


U mnie zdarza się że na jednej fazie mam 180V a na drugiej 260V, więc 15V różnicy to luksus.  :smile: 
Wystarczy że jedna faza przekroczy i wszystko się wyłącza.
Chyba że masz falownik "WoltaStar", zbankrutowanej już polskiej firmy Spirvent, to w nim każda faza pracowała oddzielnie. Wyłączenie się jednej fazy nie wyłączało pozostałych.

----------


## Dolce1313

U mnie z kolei nigdy nie było większej różnicy pomiędzy fazami niż 3-4V.
Jeśli występują znaczne różnice w napięciach pomiędzy fazami to przyczyną "u nas" mogą być zbyt cienkie przewody, słaby styk, duży pobór mocy przez urządzenie itp. Jeśli u nas jest ok to problemy są podobne ale pewnie po stronie zewnętrznej instalacji  :smile: 
"Zwykły" falownik trójfazowy zapewne po równo rozdziela moc z paneli na poszczególne fazy. Są też takie, które potrafią przekierować więcej mocy na fazę z większym poborem (by zwiększyć autokonsumpcję).

----------


## fotohobby

Jakie falowniki to oferują ?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Jakie falowniki to oferują ?


Prawda... jak to dobrze że inwerter bez miernika poboru prądu wie która faza bierze więcej. OK można by ogarnąć po napięciu ale różne może być napięcie na każdej fazie. Ale poczekajmy zobaczymy inwerter + dodatkowe elementy kosztujące połowę wartości inwertera i pewnie będzie miejsce na power bank. I coś jeszcze będzie robiło loda... bardzo proszę bez skojarzeń.

----------


## Dolce1313

> Jakie falowniki to oferują ?


Tuż po zamontowaniu mojego falownika miałem kilka pytań związanych z jego funkcjonowaniem. Podczas rozmowy z serwisantem FoxEss zapytałem czy jest jakaś możliwość, by w przypadku większego poboru prądu na jednej fazie falownik przekierowywał tam więcej mocy. Dowiedziałem się, że mój falownik nie daje takiej możliwości (model T6), po prostu przekształca moc z paneli "na sztywno" na trzy fazy. Natomiast serwisant wymienił jakiś model, który może w ten sposób pracować. Nie pamiętam jego nazwy.
Jeśli byłbyś zainteresowany tym tematem to najprościej będzie zadzwonić do serwisu FoxEss.

----------


## marcinbbb

> AFORE trójfazowy BNT


Spadaj spamiarzu o BNT!!

----------


## s-max

> Spadaj spamiarzu o BNT!!


Zapytanie było który inwerter może balansować mocą AC na wyjściu każdej z faz. Udzieliłem odpowiedzi że mój Afore trójfazowy BNT ma taką możliwość i tyle w temacie. A odpowiedzi typu spadaj wiele mówi o twoim poziomie intelektualnym.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Zapytanie było który inwerter może balansować mocą AC na wyjściu każdej z faz. Udzieliłem odpowiedzi że mój Afore trójfazowy BNT ma taką możliwość i tyle w temacie. A odpowiedzi typu spadaj wiele mówi o twoim poziomie intelektualnym.


Skoro piszesz coś o czym nie wiesz najlepiej będzie jeśli w ogóle nie będziesz pisał, bo to o czym piszesz nazywa się "AntiFlow" i ten system pozwala ograniczyć moc na wyjściu AC a nie jak twierdzisz "balansowanie faz". Ograniczyć moc na wyjściu to ja w swoim leciwym inwerterze też mogę.
Ale np. taki Sofar potrafi z 8kW inwertera za zmianą jednego pinu zrobić się 10kW a to chyba lepsza zaleta niż ograniczanie mocy.

----------


## s-max

> Skoro piszesz coś o czym nie wiesz najlepiej będzie jeśli w ogóle nie będziesz pisał, bo to o czym piszesz nazywa się "AntiFlow" i ten system pozwala ograniczyć moc na wyjściu AC a nie jak twierdzisz "balansowanie faz". Ograniczyć moc na wyjściu to ja w swoim leciwym inwerterze też mogę.
> Ale np. taki Sofar potrafi z 8kW inwertera za zmianą jednego pinu zrobić się 10kW a to chyba lepsza zaleta niż ograniczanie mocy.


Skaczesz od tematu do tematu ale może postaram się wytłumaczyć prościej. NIE chodzi mi o antiflow ale o to że w moim inwerterze 3 fazowym w czasie produkcji ta faza na której jest niższe napięcie inwerter podwyższa natężenie pracy a na innych z wyższym napięciem obniża natężenie. W moim przypadku różnica natężenia produkcji między fazami dochodzi czasem do 1,5A a z reguły wynosi ok 0,5A - dużo nie dużo ale jednak. Dzwoniłem jakiś czas temu do serwisu z zapytaniem czy to normalne i powiedziano mi że inwerter może w niewielkim stopniu płynnie ,,balansować'' między fazami i dociążać fazę z niższym napięciem a tam gdzie jest wysoka wartość obniżać natężenie. Z tego co pamiętam serwisant wspominał o max wartości 2A. I jeszcze raz wspomnę że nie chodzi o ograniczenie programowe inwertera.

----------


## animuss

> .
> Ale np. taki Sofar potrafi z 8kW inwertera *za zmianą jednego pinu zrobić się 10kW* a to chyba lepsza zaleta niż ograniczanie mocy.


Chyba raczej to deja vu.




> Jak widać po wykresie zmiana zworki *zmieniła tylko stałą amperomierza* (większe moce mają inny bocznik) ale prąd efektywny wyjściowy jest taki sam.

----------


## marcinbbb

> W moim przypadku różnica natężenia produkcji między fazami dochodzi czasem do 1,5A a z reguły wynosi ok 0,5A - dużo nie dużo ale jednak.


Wybacz moją nieufność ale dziś o 11:00 była konferencja jednego pana z rządu, która dotyczyła tragedii ludzkiej gdzie bomba w skrzydle wybuchła... paliwo jak wykapywało to zrobiła się z tego bomba termobaryczna. Wiesz gość wydaje się być wiarygodny bo na te badania wydał 23mln. zł.
Wiesz chłop nie przekonał by mnie nawet gdyby na badania wydał 100 mln. zł bo przed kamerą za "głosy" można powiedzieć wszystko, tylko jeśli to był zamach to dlaczego ludzie dostali mil. złotych odszkodowań? Zgodnie z dowolnym ubezpieczeniem nie obowiązuje w trakcie aktów terrorystycznych/wojny, itp. 

To była ta skala "makro pod publikę" a ta skala mikro to dzwoni jakiś koleś na serwis zawraca tyłek pierdołami, panie tak ma być po co wnikasz? A później ludzie na serwisie bekę mają że gość dzwoni że mu inwerter działa i się prądy nie zgadzają. Pewnie gdybyś powiedział że masz inwerter 1 fazowy wcisnął by Ci dokładnie taką samą bajkę  :wink:  Tymczasem darujmy już sobie uszczypliwości jeśli wierzysz w to co Ci mówią to fajnie, nie pozostaje nic innego niż włączyć TVP Info i poczuć się jak na zielonej wyspie, krainie mlekiem i miodem płynącej, gdzie Niemcy zazdroszczą nam silnej gospodarki, a paliwo u nas jest najtańsze w całej Europie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Nie wiem, czy było.
Czy można legalnie, tz nie informując ZE dołożyć kilka dodatkowym modułów, tak by falownik startował, skierowanych w inną stronę? Dodatkowo dołożyć stycznik DC który by przełączał część modułów tak, by do falownika zawsze była podpięta moc zgłoszona. Taką namiastka trackera w trochę mniejszych kosztach.

----------


## mitch

> Nie wiem, czy było.
> Czy można legalnie, tz nie informując ZE dołożyć kilka dodatkowym modułów, tak by falownik startował, skierowanych w inną stronę? Dodatkowo dołożyć stycznik DC który by przełączał część modułów tak, by do falownika zawsze była podpięta moc zgłoszona. Taką namiastka trackera w trochę mniejszych kosztach.


Nie sądzisz, że to jakiś absurd? Legalnie nie można. Już pomijam sensowność, możliwości techniczne i koszty wykonania takiej automatyki. Jeśli chcesz legalnie, to każdy moduł w instalacji on-grid musisz zgłosić. Jeśli patrzysz z punktu widzenia legalności, to pracują moduły niezgłoszone do OSD, więc kara i tak się należy  :big grin: 

Jeśli mówimy o 2-4 modułach, to bym sobie nie zawracał głowy i po prostu je dorzucił do instalacji. Jeśli nie masz przewymiarowanego falownika, to i tak obetnie ci moc i nikt tego nie wykryje - po rozpoczęciu działania instalacji nikt nie wysyła techników, żeby liczyli panele, czy czasem nie ma ich więcej niż w zgłoszeniu.

Oczywiście robisz to na własną odpowiedzialność, będąc świadomym konsekwencji  :cool:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Tylko zapytałem o taką możliwość. Sama automatyka nie jest skomplikowaną, a nawet prosta jak budowa cepa.

----------


## mitch

> Tylko zapytałem o taką możliwość. Sama automatyka nie jest skomplikowaną, a nawet prosta jak budowa cepa.


Skoro twierdzisz, że automatyka przełączania DC "na produkcji" jest prosta jak budowa cepa, to ok. Z ciekawości spytam, masz na myśli jakieś profesjonalne (w domyśle: dedykowane) rozwiązania, czy tzw. druciarstwo?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Skoro twierdzisz, że automatyka przełączania DC "na produkcji" jest prosta jak budowa cepa, to ok. Z ciekawości spytam, masz na myśli jakieś profesjonalne (w domyśle: dedykowane) rozwiązania, czy tzw. druciarstwo?


Jeśli jest to nielegalne, to nie będę podejmować tematu.

----------


## Okta

> Nie sądzisz, że to jakiś absurd? Legalnie nie można. Już pomijam sensowność, możliwości techniczne i koszty wykonania takiej automatyki. Jeśli chcesz legalnie, to każdy moduł w instalacji on-grid musisz zgłosić. Jeśli patrzysz z punktu widzenia legalności, to pracują moduły niezgłoszone do OSD, więc kara i tak się należy 
> 
> Jeśli mówimy o 2-4 modułach, to bym sobie nie zawracał głowy i po prostu je dorzucił do instalacji. Jeśli nie masz przewymiarowanego falownika, to i tak obetnie ci moc i nikt tego nie wykryje - po rozpoczęciu działania instalacji nikt nie wysyła techników, żeby liczyli panele, czy czasem nie ma ich więcej niż w zgłoszeniu.
> 
> Oczywiście robisz to na własną odpowiedzialność, będąc świadomym konsekwencji



Pytanie.
Czy kara się należy za nie zgłoszenie dodatkowego panelu/li do już pracujących (wtedy wystarczy zgłosić jak mniemam) czy kara się należy za przekroczenie mocy chwilowej generowanej przez układ (przykładowo umowa podpisana na 3.5kW a generuje chwilowo 3,9kW)? Ewentualnie jeśli moc chwilowa nie zostanie przekroczona nawet z dodatkowymi podpiętymi i zgłoszonymi , że są podpięte , panelami to czy nadal "kara się należy"?

Proszę wyjaśnij bo jestem na początku drogi i mam dwa takie miejsca od wschodu i drugie od zachodu, że po 2/3 panele mógłbym dodać w przyszłości (przystosowany kąt paneli do wschodzącego/zachodzącego kąta padania promieni słońca).

pozdrawiam
Okta

----------


## mitch

> Pytanie.
> Czy kara się należy za nie zgłoszenie dodatkowego panelu/li do już pracujących (wtedy wystarczy zgłosić jak mniemam) czy kara się należy za przekroczenie mocy chwilowej generowanej przez układ (przykładowo umowa podpisana na 3.5kW a generuje chwilowo 3,9kW)? Ewentualnie jeśli moc chwilowa nie zostanie przekroczona nawet z dodatkowymi podpiętymi i zgłoszonymi , że są podpięte , panelami to czy nadal "kara się należy"?


To pierwsze. Moc chwilowa nie ma żadnego znaczenia dla OSD. Dla nich liczy się wyłącznie papierek, który ma się zgadzać ze stanem faktycznym. Czy instalacja generuje 50% mocy znamionowej (modułów, nie falownika) czy 150%, to już ich nie obchodzi. Nie pytaj, gdzie sens i logika, bo u tych złodziei jej nie ma. 

Oczywiście inną sprawą jest to, czy podłączenie jednego czy trzech modułów "na lewo" jest w ogóle w najbliższej przyszłości do wykrycia przez ich pracowników.

----------


## stos

> TOczywiście inną sprawą jest to, czy podłączenie jednego czy trzech modułów "na lewo" jest w ogóle w najbliższej przyszłości do wykrycia przez ich pracowników.


Dostęp ich pracownika do Googlemaps lub geoportal i umiejętność liczenia na palcach wystarczy aby policzyć ile jest paneli na dachu.  :smile:

----------


## mitch

> Dostęp ich pracownika do Googlemaps lub geoportal i umiejętność liczenia na palcach wystarczy aby policzyć ile jest paneli na dachu.


Nie wątpię, że kiedyś do tego dojdzie. Aczkolwiek obstawiam, że będzie to związane z obróbką bigdata i automatyzacją, a nie mozolną i powolną pracą żywego osobnika. No chyba, że wierzysz w bajki i krasnoludki. Powód jest prosty - brak im zasobów na ręczne sprawdzanie tysięcy prosumentów i liczenie paneli na dachu.

----------


## fotohobby

> Dostęp ich pracownika do Googlemaps lub geoportal i umiejętność liczenia na palcach wystarczy aby policzyć ile jest paneli na dachu.


Wiesz, co takiego widać w googlemaps w mojej lokalizacji ?
Plan domu
A co widać w google street view ?
Działkę.

Chyba nie sądzisz, że google aktualizuje widoki 2x w roku

----------


## Okta

> Dostęp ich pracownika do Googlemaps lub geoportal i umiejętność liczenia na palcach wystarczy aby policzyć ile jest paneli na dachu.


Rozumiem, że idąc tą drogą to każdy sąd musiał by uznać, że takie a takie zdjęcie jeszcze dodatkowo nie zrobione przez śledczego/prokuratora jest dowodem, a i opinia biegłego etc... 

Dlaczego o tym napisałem bo przecież nikt mi nie zabroni prawnie położenia sobie gdzie chcę i ile chce paneli PV "zdobytych z odzysku" albo po prostu dla mnie "ładnie wyglądających" abym mógł chwalić się w rodzinie jaki to jestem ECO (a że są "nie podłączone" i w ogóle "nie biorą" udziału w generowaniu jakiejś tam energii... hmmm były ładne to sobie postawiłem/dodałem/zamontowałem.

A ten kabel wiszący to tak dla ozdoby aby na święta lampki na nim wieszać.  :big grin: 

@mitch
dopytam ponownie czy jesli będę chciał dodać panel do takiej już istniejącej instalacji (swoją drogą aż boję się zapytać a co jeśli jeszcze będzie z dofinansowania ta istniejąca) to czy po prostu zgłaszam taki fakt i ewentualnie czekam na zgodę czy wręcz nie ma takiej możliwości?

pozdrawiam

----------


## animuss

Nikt nie będzie nikogo ciągał po sądach.
Mogą  zablokować możliwość wysyłania energii do wirtualnego  magazynu i rozliczyć oddaną energię odpowiednio z karą.
Po przeprogramowaniu licznika, traci się też możliwość  15-letniego systemu opustów, wtedy oczy się otworzą szeroko.

Jak wyczują w tym jakiś interes, to zacznie się dyskretne sprawdzanie, z licznika dwukierunkowego zdalnie da się zorientować, które instalacje produkują nadmiar do wirtualnego magazynu.
 :big lol:  
Są oczywiście sposoby maskowania, ale czy warto ryzykować.

----------


## mitch

> Rozumiem, że idąc tą drogą to każdy sąd musiał by uznać, że takie a takie zdjęcie jeszcze dodatkowo nie zrobione przez śledczego/prokuratora jest dowodem, a i opinia biegłego etc... 
> 
> Dlaczego o tym napisałem bo przecież nikt mi nie zabroni prawnie położenia sobie gdzie chcę i ile chce paneli PV "zdobytych z odzysku" albo po prostu dla mnie "ładnie wyglądających" abym mógł chwalić się w rodzinie jaki to jestem ECO (a że są "nie podłączone" i w ogóle "nie biorą" udziału w generowaniu jakiejś tam energii... hmmm były ładne to sobie postawiłem/dodałem/zamontowałem.
> 
> A ten kabel wiszący to tak dla ozdoby aby na święta lampki na nim wieszać.


Oczywiście, że nikt nie zabroni. Natomiast jeśli masz instalację zgłoszoną do OSD i niezgodną z dokumentacją, a OSD w jakiś sposób to odkryje, to zapewne zrobi wizję lokalną, wyśle pismo, Ty się ustosunkujesz, oni wtedy będą chcieli to zweryfikować (hehe, już sobie wyobrażam jak będzie wyglądać taka weryfikacja na dachu). 



> @mitch
> dopytam ponownie czy jesli będę chciał dodać panel do takiej już istniejącej instalacji (swoją drogą aż boję się zapytać a co jeśli jeszcze będzie z dofinansowania ta istniejąca) to czy po prostu zgłaszam taki fakt i ewentualnie czekam na zgodę czy wręcz nie ma takiej możliwości?
> 
> pozdrawiam


Pytałeś czy kara się należy za niezgłoszenie modułu i otrzymałeś odpowiedź. 
Co do drugiego pytania - zgłaszasz w ciągu bodajże 2 tyg (jak się mylę, to proszę o poprawienie) fakt modyfikacji. Nie czekasz na zgodę, chodzi wyłącznie o obowiązek zgłoszenia zmiany stanu faktycznego. Jeśli chcesz, żeby to łatwo poszło, to wysyłasz wszystkie papiery dot. instalacji (falownik + panele + schemat) tak jak przy pierwotnym zgłoszeniu. Tak, wiem, że OSD ma te papiery, ale jak praktyka pokazuje, wymagają uzupełnienia brakującej dokumentacji, a jeśli się nie prześle, to Energa np. żąda wyłączenia instalacji (hehehe, żartownisie) do czasu dostarczenia wszystkich załączników. 
Nie ma znaczenia z punktu widzenia OSD czy instalacja była wybudowana z pomocą dofinansowania - im zgłaszasz jedynie aktualizację stanu. To, czy zgodnie z warunkami dofinansowania możesz rozbudowywać instalację, zależy od konkretnego programu - musisz zajrzeć do zapisów danego programu.

----------


## marcinbbb

dziś rekord 0,00kWh max inwerter klepał 3W  :smile:

----------


## mitch

Zaczynam powoli męczyć Energę o zmiany dokonane w Ustawie o OZE.

 Zacząłem od godzinnego bilansowania międzyfazowego, jako że te obowiązuje od 1 kwietnia 2022. Na razie 2 rozmowy telefoniczne za mną. Stanowisko Energa Operator można podsumować jako "ja nic nie wiem, ja tu tylko sprzątam, zarobiony jestem" i odesłali mnie do sprzedawcy (no i prawidłowo). Z ich punktu widzenia oni dostarczają dane do Energi Obrót i to w ich "excelach" ma być dokonywana cała operacja. No to telefon do sprzedawcy i chwila konsternacji - "nic na ten temat nie wiemy". Miła pani przyjęła zgłoszenie/wniosek z pytaniem o godzinne bilansowanie i w ciągu 2 tyg mam otrzymać odpowiedź.

 Po tym jak dostanę odpowiedź zamierzam jeszcze wrócić do Energa Operator z pytaniem o Art. 4 pkt 2b w celu wyciągnięcia informacji, czy od 1 kwietnia 2022 stosują metodę wektorową. Uprzedzając pytanie, tak, zdaję sobie sprawę, że godzinne bilansowanie i tak załatwi sprawę, ale skoro w ustawie jest metoda wektorowa, to niech się oficjalnie wypowiedzą  :smile:  Wczoraj sprawdziłem i wiem, że bilansowania wektorowego nie ma  :smile: 

No i już się nie mogę doczekać nowego rachunku, gdzie będą podane "_w przejrzystej i zrozumiałej formie, szczegółowe informacje dotyczące rozliczenia, o którym mowa w ust. 3 i 3a, w tym dane pomiarowe obejmujące ilości odnawialnej energii elektrycznej wprowadzonej do i pobranej z sieci dystrybucyjnej elektroenergetycznej przez prosumenta energii odnawialnej, prosumenta zbiorowego energii odnawialnej lub prosumenta wirtualnego energii odnawialnej, ustalone na zasadach określonych w ust. 2a–2d_"  :big grin: 

A z kolei w lipcu poruszę z Energa Obrót temat systemu teleinformatycznego o którym mowa w pkt 6a.

----------


## stos

> Zaczynam powoli męczyć Energę o zmiany dokonane w Ustawie o OZE.
> 
>  Zacząłem od godzinnego bilansowania międzyfazowego, jako że te obowiązuje od 1 kwietnia 2022. Na razie 2 rozmowy telefoniczne za mną. Stanowisko Energa Operator można podsumować jako "ja nic nie wiem, ja tu tylko sprzątam, zarobiony jestem" i odesłali mnie do sprzedawcy (no i prawidłowo). Z ich punktu widzenia oni dostarczają dane do Energi Obrót i to w ich "excelach" ma być dokonywana cała operacja. No to telefon do sprzedawcy i chwila konsternacji - "nic na ten temat nie wiemy". Miła pani przyjęła zgłoszenie/wniosek z pytaniem o godzinne bilansowanie i w ciągu 2 tyg mam otrzymać odpowiedź.
> 
>  Po tym jak dostanę odpowiedź zamierzam jeszcze wrócić do Energa Operator z pytaniem o Art. 4 pkt 2b w celu wyciągnięcia informacji, czy od 1 kwietnia 2022 stosują metodę wektorową. Uprzedzając pytanie, tak, zdaję sobie sprawę, że godzinne bilansowanie i tak załatwi sprawę, ale skoro w ustawie jest metoda wektorowa, to niech się oficjalnie wypowiedzą  Wczoraj sprawdziłem i wiem, że bilansowania wektorowego nie ma 
> 
> No i już się nie mogę doczekać nowego rachunku, gdzie będą podane "_w przejrzystej i zrozumiałej formie, szczegółowe informacje dotyczące rozliczenia, o którym mowa w ust. 3 i 3a, w tym dane pomiarowe obejmujące ilości odnawialnej energii elektrycznej wprowadzonej do i pobranej z sieci dystrybucyjnej elektroenergetycznej przez prosumenta energii odnawialnej, prosumenta zbiorowego energii odnawialnej lub prosumenta wirtualnego energii odnawialnej, ustalone na zasadach określonych w ust. 2a–2d_" 
> 
> A z kolei w lipcu poruszę z Energa Obrót temat systemu teleinformatycznego o którym mowa w pkt 6a.


Ja do dzisiaj nie dostałem faktury za drugą połowę ubiegłego roku, więc nawet nie wiem co to znaczy  "_w przejrzystej i zrozumiałej formie,..."_

----------


## mitch

> Ja do dzisiaj nie dostałem faktury za drugą połowę ubiegłego roku, więc nawet nie wiem co to znaczy  "_w przejrzystej i zrozumiałej formie,..."_


Ja dostałem ostatni rachunek z ponad miesięcznym poślizgiem. Ale też nie wiem co to znaczy  :big lol:

----------


## animuss

> dziś rekord 0,00kWh max inwerter klepał 3W


A dziś jak?

25.04 jeszcze gorzej - 6,84kWh

----------


## marcinbbb

> A dziś jak?
> 
> 25.04 jeszcze gorzej - 6,84kWh


Wczoraj bajka... 2,8kWh (z 3,3kWp)

----------


## mitch

> Zaczynam powoli męczyć Energę o zmiany dokonane w Ustawie o OZE.
> 
>  Zacząłem od godzinnego bilansowania międzyfazowego, jako że te obowiązuje od 1 kwietnia 2022. Na razie 2 rozmowy telefoniczne za mną. Stanowisko Energa Operator można podsumować jako "ja nic nie wiem, ja tu tylko sprzątam, zarobiony jestem" i odesłali mnie do sprzedawcy (no i prawidłowo). Z ich punktu widzenia oni dostarczają dane do Energi Obrót i to w ich "excelach" ma być dokonywana cała operacja. No to telefon do sprzedawcy i chwila konsternacji - "nic na ten temat nie wiemy". Miła pani przyjęła zgłoszenie/wniosek z pytaniem o godzinne bilansowanie i w ciągu 2 tyg mam otrzymać odpowiedź.


No dobra, pierwsze podejście nieudane, mimo właściwej ścieżki schodzenia odpowiedź otrzymałem nie na temat. Więc wykonałem pull up i odszedłem na drugi krąg  :wink:  Ponownie zadałem pytanie cytując odpowiednie zapisy, ale uparta pani konsultant, mimo podkreślenia zapisu, że "Sprzedawca" ma to rozliczyć, napisała, że przekaże pytanie do Operatora. Jak grochem o ścianę. Napisałem, że skoro się upiera, to niech przekazuje, ja tylko chcę mieć odpowiedź na temat, a nie, że "wystawią FV tak jak im każe Operator", tak jak teraz dostałem. Niestety, obstawiam, że i teraz otrzymam odpowiedź nie na temat. Jeśli tak będzie, to napiszę reklamację - może wtedy trafi do odpowiedniego działu  :wink:  Nie dość, że banda złodziei, to na dokładkę banda idiotów tam pracuje. Ręce opadają.

A sama Energa zapewne jeszcze w proszku i mam przeczucie, że ani Operator ani Obrót nie są jeszcze gotowi na rozliczanie zgodnie z Ustawą. Oby nie robili testów na produkcji jak wcześniej bywało. Ciekawe, czy dostaniemy rachunki za kwiecień-maj w terminie, czy będzie obsuwa  :smile:

----------


## marcinbbb

Też mam Energe i mi powiedzieli wprost że konsultanci niczego nie wiedzą i z posiadaczami PV nie gadają, ale jako prosument z 2015r dali mi adres emal gdzie załatwiam wszystkie tematy praktycznie tego samego dnia. Jeśli nie znasz adresu daj co masz wyślę w odpowiednie miejsce jako poszkodowany - też chce bilansowanie międzyfazowe.

----------


## magdaseb

Ja też chcę...

----------


## animuss

> PGNiG
> Drodzy Klienci,
> 
> Jesteśmy w trakcie wdrażania nowego systemu billingowego w obszarze obsługi Klientów. Dotychczas w naszej spółce funkcjonowało wiele systemów billingowych. Aby ujednolicić i przyśpieszyć obsługę, podjęliśmy decyzję o wprowadzeniu jednego wspólnego systemu billingowego, co wiąże się z przeniesieniem do niego danych ponad 7 milionów naszych Klientów.
> 
> Z tak dużą skalą przedsięwzięcia związane są niestety utrudnienia dotyczące bieżącej obsługi Klienta, które mogą być odczuwalne dla części z Państwa.
> 
> W tym czasie mogą wystąpić utrudnienia związane z:
> • uzyskaniem bieżących informacji o rozliczeniach i wpłatach;
> ...


.

----------


## marvinetal

To ma jakiś związek z PV? Wydawało mi się że PGNiG jeżeli chodzi o prąd jest tylko sprzedawcą a nie operatorem.

----------


## mitch

> Też mam Energe i mi powiedzieli wprost że konsultanci niczego nie wiedzą i z posiadaczami PV nie gadają, ale jako prosument z 2015r dali mi adres emal gdzie załatwiam wszystkie tematy praktycznie tego samego dnia. Jeśli nie znasz adresu daj co masz wyślę w odpowiednie miejsce jako poszkodowany - też chce bilansowanie międzyfazowe.


Nie mam przy sobie tego co napisałem, ale sprawa jest dosyć prosta. 

1) Ustawa o OZE, Art. 4 ust. 2b oraz 3, stosowanie się Sprzedawcy do godzinowego rozliczania metodą wektorową sumarycznie zbilansowanej energii pobranej i wprowadzonej.
2) Ustawa o OZE, Art. 4 ust. 5a, rozliczanie energii przez Sprzedawcę z najstarszą datą wprowadzenia do sieci przed energią wprowadzoną w bieżącym okresie

Moja druga próba również nieudana, odpowiedź nie na temat - "jesteś starym prosumentem, ale jak chcesz przejść na nowe zasady, to złóż odpowiednie pisemne oświadczenie". Zadzwoniłem więc spytać, czy oprócz idiotów odpisujących nie na temat zatrudniają kogoś nieco bardziej kompetentnego. No i ktoś się trafił. 

Skrót z dość długiej rozmowy: wszyscy prosumenci w związku z nową ustawą o OZE zostali rozliczeni niezależnie jak im wypadał okres rozliczeniowy do końca kwietnia (w moim przypadku dostałem fakturę za 3 m-ce od lutego do kwietnia, ale równie dobrze ktoś mógł dostać rozliczenie za jeden miesiąc). Na dziś nie mają przekazanych żadnych wytycznych, we wszystkich sprawach dotyczących rozliczeń mają przekierowywać do Ministerstwa (sic!) - Rozumiecie? Zarząd kazał im odsyłać ludzi z pytaniami dotyczącymi Energi Obrót do Ministerstwa  :big lol:  Na moje pytanie, czy kolejna faktura/rozliczenie pojawi się zgodnie z umową za 2 m-ce (czyli maj-czerwiec) czy może również będzie niezgodnie z umową za inny okres pani rozłożyła ręce mówiąc "nic nam nie przekazano, nic nie wiemy".

 Czyli miałem rację pisząc, że Energa jest pod koniec pierwszego miesiąca w czarnej dziurze i ich system rozliczeniowy wg nowych zasad nadal nie działa. Dramat. Ustawa ogłoszona 21 grudnia 2021. Czyli minęły 4 miesiące, a Energa nadal nie ogarnęła pożaru w burdelu i swojego zrypanego systemu. Nie dość że złodzieje, to niekompetentni idioci.

Pozostaje czekać do najbliższego rachunku. Dopiero wtedy będzie można cokolwiek zweryfikować. O ile ust 5a (rozliczanie najstarszej energii) można pi razy drzwi sprawdzić czy się stosują  - jeśli stan najstarszej wprowadzonej energii nie ulegnie zmianie, to znaczy, że  w ogóle nie stosują się do tego zapisu - o tyle z weryfikacją godzinnego rozliczania wektorowego będzie więcej zabawy. Całe 2 miesiące trzeba będzie zrzucić do excela i posumować. Trochę klikania będzie, ale przynajmniej pierwszy rachunek będę musiał zweryfikować, bo wierzyć im na słowo nie zamierzam.

----------


## marvinetal

> Skrót z dość długiej rozmowy: wszyscy prosumenci w związku z nową ustawą o OZE zostali rozliczeni niezależnie jak im wypadał okres rozliczeniowy do końca kwietnia (w moim przypadku dostałem fakturę za 3 m-ce od lutego do kwietnia, ale równie dobrze ktoś mógł dostać rozliczenie za jeden miesiąc).


Faktycznie, ja dostałem rozliczenie za okres 3 tygodni i musiałem dopłacić co mnie trochę zdenerwowało. Nie wiedziałem że to ogólnopolska akcja  :tongue: 

Na innej starszej umowie jednak nic nie przysłali.

----------


## marcinbbb

Ja dostałem z Energa papiery od 9.01 do 31.03.
Jakieś chore dopłaty płaciłem 27,50 zł/ 2 m-ce teraz przychodzi po 57zł co rachunek w jakiś dziwnych ramach czasowych.

----------


## mitch

> Ja dostałem z Energa papiery od 9.01 do 31.03.
> Jakieś chore dopłaty płaciłem 27,50 zł/ 2 m-ce teraz przychodzi po 57zł co rachunek w jakiś dziwnych ramach czasowych.


Aaaaaa... Pomyliłem się, fakturę też dostałem od stycznia do marca. I wszyscy prosumenci zostali rozliczeni do końca marca, a nie kwietnia.
Czyli czekamy na kolejny rachunek za kwiecień-maj, który powinni wystawić mniej więcej w połowie czerwca.

----------


## marcinbbb

Zbyt proste było by dlaczego dostałeś rachunek niezgodny z deklaracjami, ale spytasz na forum. Dlaczego tak się stało nie wiesz, bo system/bo jednorazowa akcja. Zbyt długo pracowałem w korporacji 100 razy większej niż Energa aby wiedzieć co to znaczy. Rachunki będą wysyłane chaotycznie (zwalając na ich system bilingowy - z grzeczności pominę bilansowanie międzyfazowe w 1 godzinę) Mogą robić co chcą do czasu aż ktoś nie pójdzie do sadu i przez 4 lata sprawa będzie w "tzw. próżni" nie ma wyroku nie ma opinii, mogę tak robić.

Przyjdzie wyrok z 3 instancji ( bo w 4 długopis ją odrzuci - ale czas mija) to zapłacą Waszymi zyskami w tego czasu  :smile: 
Dzień dobry - witam Was serdecznie w realnej fotowoltaice  :wink: 
Normalnie aż bym dla tych ogarniętych fotowoltaiką założył kanał.
Tylko moje tłumaczenie do niewielu trafia a skoro moje PV ma 7 lat to jestem tylko dziadkiem i nie mam nic do powiedzenia BO.... mam 41 lat.

----------


## mitch

Akurat dlaczego tak się stało, to wiedziałem zanim spytałem Energę (i zanim tu napisałem posta). Prawdę mówiąc, nie liczyłem na sensowną odpowiedź Energi, bo wiem jaki mają tam burdel. Chodziło jedynie o wybadanie gruntu. Teraz już na 100% wiem na czym stoję i wiem, że pierwszy rachunek od tych złodziei wg nowych zasad będę musiał przeanalizować. 
Masz skłonność do dramatyzowania. Ja cierpliwie poczekam do rachunku w czerwcu (jak dev napisze i QA dopuści  :cool: ).

----------


## goguś

Nawet i zadowolony jestem że nie wydałem 30 czy tam 40 tys na panele ,doszedłem do wniosku że te 3 czy 4 stówy miesięcznie więcej zapłacę miesięcznie za prąd odkąd zmieniłem ekogroszek na pompę da się spokojnie przełknąć .

----------


## gawel

> Nawet i zadowolony jestem że nie wydałem 30 czy tam 40 tys na panele ,doszedłem do wniosku że te 3 czy 4 stówy miesięcznie więcej zapłacę miesięcznie za prąd odkąd zmieniłem ekogroszek na pompę da się spokojnie przełknąć .


To juz chyba nie ma co przełykać bo ceny się zmienily to chyba awet tych stów nie będzie.

----------


## mitch

> Nawet i zadowolony jestem że nie wydałem 30 czy tam 40 tys na panele ,doszedłem do wniosku że te 3 czy 4 stówy miesięcznie więcej zapłacę miesięcznie za prąd odkąd zmieniłem ekogroszek na pompę da się spokojnie przełknąć .


Jeśli ktoś nie miał kasy na PV - to rozumiem. Zadłużanie się na siłę nie jest mądre. Ale jak ktoś miał kasę, a nie zainstalował PV, to powiem szczerze - nie ogarniam. Toć to podstawy finansów/matematyki są. Kasę za prąd tak czy inaczej trzeba wyłożyć na stół. Czy to będzie kasa tu i teraz (i po znanym koszcie), czy też rozłożona na 7-10 lat (po koszcie cholera wie jakim) - nie ma znaczenia. Te pieniądze i tak i tak wyjdą z portfela. Z tą różnicą, że z upływem lat jest duża szansa (pewności nigdy nie ma), że za energię będziemy płacić coraz więcej. Mając gwarancję na falownik te 10-12-15-20 czy nawet 25 lat (tak, wiem, w standardzie mamy przeważnie 10-12 lat) oznacza to, że w najgorszym przypadku, jak falownik padnie od razu po gwarancji, to wyjdziemy na lekkim plusie. Nawet jak padnie, to znowu mamy wybór - możemy spróbować naprawić stary, kupić używany albo nowy i instalacja będzie nadal pracować. 

Wszystko się sprowadza do tego, że jest różnica między wyłożeniem kasy na ogrodzenie, kostkę czy dom ogólnie, a PV. Niestety takich rzeczy nie uczą w szkole czy na studiach (nawet na kierunkach okołofinansowych). Wszędzie jest kult pieniądza, tylko nikt nie uczy, jak mądrze wydawać i inwestować. Konsumpcjonizm rządzi. A potem widzę ludzi z zarobkami 10-15 kpln, którzy żyją od pierwszego do pierwszego i wieku 35-40 lat mają hipotekę na 600 kpln (do spłacenia 1 mln czy więcej) i samochodem na kredyt/w leasingu i 5 kpln oszczędności. What could possibly go wrong?


I tak, wiem o problemach z wysokim napięciem, że nikt nie ma szklanej kuli, etc. Ciekawe, że zdarzały mi się dyskusje o tym że inwestycja w PV jest bezsęsu  :big grin:  z osobami, które brały kredyt hipoteczny na 30 lat na kilkaset tysięcy, a które teraz są zaskoczone wzrostem raty z np. 1,6 kpln na 2,6 kpln. No kto by się spodziewał... Nie tak przecież miało być, doradca mówił co innego.  :rotfl:

----------


## animuss

Ktoś wspominał że materiały do budowy instalacji fotowoliaicznych będą tanieć, po granicznej dacie prosumenta, chyba to się nie spełni.
 :big lol:

----------


## Dariusz1983

Szanowny Kolego(jeśli mogę tak bezpośrednio) jest dedykowany temat w kwestii uzysków https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...k-z-PV/page256 i dziś/na dniach pojawią się w nim wpisy uzysków z bieżącego miesiąca(ja również wpiszę w nim takie dane).
Na szybko, bo jeszcze produkcja trwa:
Produkcja za kwiecień 2022 z inst.3,95kW:407,8kWh-autokonsumpcja 26,92%.

----------


## animuss

> Szanowny Kolego(jeśli mogę tak bezpośrednio) jest dedykowany temat w kwestii uzysków https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...k-z-PV/page256 i dziś/na dniach pojawią się w nim wpisy uzysków z bieżącego miesiąca(ja również wpiszę w nim takie dane).
> Na szybko, bo jeszcze produkcja trwa:
> Produkcja za kwiecień 2022 z inst.3,95kW:407,8kWh-autokonsumpcja 26,92%.


Dzięki, będę śledził ten wątek.

----------


## marvinetal

> Ktoś wspominał że materiały do budowy instalacji fotowoliaicznych będą tanieć, po granicznej dacie prosumenta, chyba to się nie spełni.


Że co? To nie Polska dyktuje światowe ceny falowników i paneli? To się nie godzi.

Przynajmniej będą 4 tysie dotacji na waciki.

----------


## marcinbbb

Taka szybka wrzutka zupełnie odbiegająca od tematu.
Panowie Wy nadal nie rozumiecie... Wojna zacznie się 9 maja, bo puki co była "operacja wojskowa". Rozumienie "wojna" to przymusowy pobór poborowych... i nie chce być złą wróżbą ale wspomnicie moje słowa.
Mieli Kijów zdobyć w 3 dni a męczą się już 66 dni, przykro mi że to mówię jednak uważam że Ukraina wygra honorowa jednak przegra strategicznie/terytorialnie - nie życzę jej tego 
czekajcie spokojnie do 9 maja wtedy zacznie się jazda. I to nie będzie inflacja 12%... Oooo nie!

----------


## animuss

> Przynajmniej będą 4 tysie dotacji na waciki.


Ta miska ryżu jest już w trakcie realizacji. :big lol:

----------


## TomaszGejtz

> Szanowny Kolego(jeśli mogę tak bezpośrednio) jest dedykowany temat w kwestii uzysków https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...k-z-PV/page256 i dziś/na dniach pojawią się w nim wpisy uzysków z bieżącego miesiąca(ja również wpiszę w nim takie dane).
> Na szybko, bo jeszcze produkcja trwa:
> Produkcja za kwiecień 2022 z inst.3,95kW:407,8kWh-autokonsumpcja 26,92%.


U mnie uzysk w kwietniu 2022r z instalacji 5,28kWp na południe to 807 kWh.

----------


## cactus

> Ktoś wspominał że materiały do budowy instalacji fotowoliaicznych będą tanieć, po granicznej dacie prosumenta, chyba to się nie spełni.


Ceny montażu spadną a nie ceny materiałów. Jednak ceny robocizny były tak absurdalne na poczatku tego roku że po prostu było to aż niesmaczne. Bywalo że montaż paneli która firma robiła w 1 lub połotora dnia kosztował 15tyś, a same panele i falownik niewiele więcej....
Od początku kwietnia firmy od PV montują już tylko ze zleceń sprzed 1 kwietnia. Pratycznie nie ma żadnych nowych zleceń z wyjatkiem rozbudów już istniejących instalacji plus pojedyncze od instytucji i organizacji. Jesli przepisy sie nie zmienią to do konca roku firmy ktore zajmowały sie tylko PV znikną z rynku lub sie przebranżowią. Była to kura znosząca złote jajka ale chwilowo zabrano jej grzędę.

----------


## mitch

> Ceny montażu spadną a nie ceny materiałów. Jednak ceny robocizny były tak absurdalne na poczatku tego roku że po prostu było to aż niesmaczne. Bywalo że montaż paneli która firma robiła w 1 lub połotora dnia kosztował 15tyś, a same panele i falownik niewiele więcej....
> Od początku kwietnia firmy od PV montują już tylko ze zleceń sprzed 1 kwietnia. Pratycznie nie ma żadnych nowych zleceń z wyjatkiem rozbudów już istniejących instalacji plus pojedyncze od instytucji i organizacji. Jesli przepisy sie nie zmienią to do konca roku firmy ktore zajmowały sie tylko PV znikną z rynku lub sie przebranżowią. Była to kura znosząca złote jajka ale chwilowo zabrano jej grzędę.


Patrząc w ten sposób, to ceny montażu nie będą miały powodu spaść. Skoro nie będzie konkurencji (bo jak sam piszesz, konkurencja zniknie z rynku lub się przebranżowi), to ceny się utrzymają. Poza tym, nawet jeśli cena montażu spadnie, to cena sprzętu wzrośnie i jedno wejdzie w drugie.

 Słyszę tak gdzieś od 4 lat, że z tymi cenami PV to powariowali i to za chwilę spadnie. Jasne. Teraz jest kolejna szansa na spadki, zwłaszcza przy inflacji 12%  :big lol:

----------


## Dariusz1983

Taniej to już było jak mawiają. Teraz to inflacja zaiwania, koszty pracownika wzrastaja(w przyszłym roku planują 2 podwyzki pensji minimalnych, a to spowoduje wzrost tez tych wyższych niz minimalna), koszty materiałów skokowo rosną(sytuacja na wschodzie) i nie widać końca wzrostów, bo wszystkiego brakuje-nie ma szans na widoczne spadki cen.

----------


## gawel

> Taniej to już było jak mawiają. Teraz to inflacja zaiwania, koszty pracownika wzrastaja(w przyszłym roku planują 2 podwyzki pensji minimalnych, a to spowoduje wzrost tez tych wyższych niz minimalna), koszty materiałów skokowo rosną(sytuacja na wschodzie) i nie widać końca wzrostów, bo wszystkiego brakuje-nie ma szans na widoczne spadki cen.


i w związku z tym co ?

----------


## Dariusz1983

To w związku z tym, że płonne były nadzieje wielu czekających na spadek cen instalacji po granicznym terminie 1.04.2022 mający nastąpić z racji spadku ilości chętnych na nową instalacje po tej dacie. To z racji powyższych(mój post wcześniej do, którego się odniosłeś w Swoim pytaniu) powodów nie nastąpi w przewidywalnym terminie i w satysfakcjonującej/oczekiwanej przez wielu kwocie. Tylko tyle i aż tyle.

----------


## gawel

> To w związku z tym, że płonne były nadzieje wielu czekających na spadek cen instalacji po granicznym terminie 1.04.2022 mający nastąpić z racji spadku ilości chętnych na nową instalacje po tej dacie. To z racji powyższych(mój post wcześniej do, którego się odniosłeś w Swoim pytaniu) powodów nie nastąpi w przewidywalnym terminie i w satysfakcjonującej/oczekiwanej przez wielu kwocie. Tylko tyle i aż tyle.


no proszę cię jak ceny maja spaść po 2 dniach ? Bądzmy poważni. Spadek cen już najtapił np panele o dużj mocy zjechały p 300 zł. Dopiero co skonczyły się montaż ei teraz zaczną się spadki, aż do podwyżek prądu. Jak dojdzie do złotówki to znowu zacznie się zainteresowanie.

----------


## animuss

> no proszę cię jak ceny maja spaść po 2 dniach ? \


Jakie 2 dni przecież minął miesiąc, mój falownik przez ten czas podskoczył o 500zl, panele 38zł na sztuce.

----------


## gawel

> Jakie 2 dni przecież minął miesiąc, mój falownik przez ten czas podskoczył o 500zl, panele 38zł na sztuce.


odpowiem wprost srakie bez obrazy ale samo mi się to ciśnie żeby napiać: ).  Liczy się data zgłoszenia i ta data owszem minęła ale masz 30 dni na zainstalowanie od zgłoszenia i to spowodowało że był wzmozony popyt na PV a to sposowdowało wzrost ich cen i wszelkich dodatków instalatorskich np konstrukcji do instalacji na gruncie.

----------


## goguś

Gdzie one zjechały ? jesienią szło dostać po 500 do 600 brutto a teraz 1200 bruttto więc trzeba być durniem aby to kupować .

----------


## gawel

> Gdzie one zjechały ? jesienią szło dostać po 500 do 600 brutto a teraz 1200 bruttto więc trzeba być durniem aby to kupować .


Jeszcze chwila

----------


## d7d

> odpowiem wprost srakie bez obrazy ale samo mi się to ciśnie żeby napiać: ).  Liczy się data zgłoszenia i ta data owszem minęła ale masz 30 dni na zainstalowanie od zgłoszenia i to spowodowało że był wzmozony popyt na PV a to sposowdowało wzrost ich cen i wszelkich dodatków instalatorskich np konstrukcji do instalacji na gruncie.


Do 31 marca miałeś czas na zgłoszenie wykonanej instalacji PV a nie "zgłaszałeś" i miałeś 30 dni na wykonanie instalacji.
Co byś "zgłaszał" do ZE ?

----------


## gawel

> Do 31 marca miałeś czas na zgłoszenie wykonanej instalacji PV a nie "zgłaszałeś" i miałeś 30 dni na wykonanie instalacji.
> Co byś "zgłaszał" do ZE ?


No własnie konkretną instalację z wszystkimi dokumentami i pod takim warunkiem można było nawet mieć już licznik a PV jeszcze nie,

Z reszta niech się wypowiedzą instalatorzy.

----------


## humidorek

Potwierdzam, u mnie założyli licznik nie patrząc specjalnie na PV

----------


## s-max

W rejonie obsługiwanym przez PGE od 4 miesięcy pracownicy mają obowiązek przed zamontowaniem licznika dwukierunkowego sprawdzić czy instalacja PV faktycznie istnieje i czy działa. U moich rodziców przejrzeli całą instalację od inwertera do licznika nie pomijając zabezpieczeń AC i DC. A u mnie trzy lata temu licznik wymienili w 4 minuty i uciekali bo szkoda było im czasu marnować na takie popierdółki.

----------


## animuss

> odpowiem wprost srakie bez obrazy ale samo mi się to ciśnie żeby napiać: ).  Liczy się data zgłoszenia i ta data owszem minęła ale masz 30 dni na zainstalowanie od zgłoszenia i to spowodowało że był wzmozony popyt na PV a to sposowdowało wzrost ich cen i wszelkich dodatków instalatorskich np konstrukcji do instalacji na gruncie.


Tu coś pokręciłeś, po zgłoszeniu  30 dni mają na założenie licznika.  :cool: 
Materiały do budowy instalacji musieli kupić przed końcem prosumenta, więc nie ma to wpływu na ceny poszczególnych elementów.



> Jeszcze chwila


Moim zdaniem nie nadejdzie.

----------


## gawel

> Tu coś pokręciłeś, po zgłoszeniu  30 dni mają na założenie licznika. 
> Materiały do budowy instalacji musieli kupić przed końcem prosumenta, więc nie ma to wpływu na ceny poszczególnych elementów.
> 
> Moim zdaniem nie nadejdzie.


Nadejdzie na spokojnie, jeszczy NIGDY ceny nie rosły w nieskończonośc na rzadne dobra.

----------


## d7d

> Nadejdzie na spokojnie, jeszczy NIGDY ceny nie rosły w nieskończonośc na rzadne dobra.


_Oj tam oj tam_ na takie BTC ceny rosną w prawie nieskończoność  :wink:

----------


## gawel

> _Oj tam oj tam_ na takie BTC ceny rosną w prawie nieskończoność


co to jest BTC ?

----------


## animuss

Bitcoin

----------


## gawel

ja miałem takie skojarzenie

----------


## mitch

> Nadejdzie na spokojnie, jeszczy NIGDY ceny nie rosły w nieskończonośc na rzadne dobra.


Nadejdzie, czy nie, nie ma to większego znaczenia. Ten co czeka na obniżki i tak swoje zapłaci za energię. Jeszcze pal sześć, jeśli będzie miał wysoką autokonsumpcję, wtedy jeszcze na nowych zasadach tak źle nie wyjdzie. Ale im niższa autokonsumpcja i wyższe zużycie, tym bardziej w plecy będzie w porównaniu do tego, gdyby założył PV wcześniej (nawet drożej) i załapał się na stare zasady. A kasę zamiast inwestować w BTC (hehe), to wkłada w energię (tak, to żarcik)  :stir the pot:

----------


## animuss

Jest problem z ogrzewaniem, zakupem w*un*gla w przyzwoitej cenie , drewno cały czas drożeje, gaz również, ludzie zaczną grzać prądem, a jak obniżyć rachunki za  prąd, kółko się niestety zamyka, jak teraz nie nazbierają tego z fotowoltaiki, to  zimą będzie lament, nie ma na co czekać, z każdym promieniem słońca ucieka czas-kasa.  :big lol:

----------


## marcinbbb

Kto ma czas pójdzie na grzyby i będzie zbierał szyszki i gałęzie brzozy do ogrzewania, kto nie ma czasu będzie polował na PGG na wungiel.
Ale Program Rozdawnictwo+ należy chwalić wszak VAT obniżyli, tylko ceny poszły o 30% w górę. Kto mógł to przewidzieć... ekonomista z liceum :smile: 
Glapiński zamiast zdejmować kasę z rynku robi, hocki klocki ze stopami procentowymi.

I chcą go na kolejną kadencję jak teraz mamy inflację 12,3% to do końca roku będzie 25% i wjedziemy w hiper inflację co zbliży nas do kolejnej denominacji pieniądza  :smile:  Bo żeście się już przyzwyczaili do miliardów i bilionów.

----------


## animuss

Robią sobie bardzo dobrze, chcą zubożyć społeczeństwo, niby rozdawali 500+ osłonowe, tarcze itd. a przy dużej inflacji teraz zabiorą.
Wpływy podatkowe do budżetu państwa  wysokie. Wysoki zysk NBP, osłabianie złotego.
Wszystko zwalą na Covid i nowego "Adolfa", zanim się ludzie ogarną już będzie po ptokach  :big lol:

----------


## marcinbbb

Społeczeństwo się przyzwyczaiło, jedziesz na stację płacisz 7,30 zł/l ON będzie za 8,50zł/l też zapłacisz. Rządzący wiedzą że co by nie robili można zwalić na "Adolfa" i Covid i społeczeństwo na ulice nie wyjdzie. W najgorszym wypadku zamiast 500+ dadzą 750+, hucznie 13 i 14 emerytury i coś tam sypną wojskowym, policji i nauczycielom i całe społeczeństwo nadstawi tyłeczki już wysmarowane wazeliną na następne kilka lat. A przed wyborami standardowo obniżą cenę paliwa o 20 gr/l i pokażą jaki mamy dobrobyt. Pamiętajcie najlepiej jest skłócić ze sobą całe społeczeństwo bo takim po prostu łatwiej się rządzi. Raz jedni wyjdą na ulice innym razem kolejni a oni w środku nocy przegłosują co będą chcieli i jak będą chcieli przecie oni muszą być bezkarni a nawet jeśli Vateusz Mati nie ma nic... tylko wypłatę i dodatki bo resztę przepisał na żonę gdyby chcieli mu się do tyłka dobrać.

----------


## Dolce1313

Moja babka przeżyła 2 wojny światowe a nie miała fotowoltaiki.
A my mamy więc nie ma co biadolić  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> Moja babka przeżyła 2 wojny światowe a nie miała fotowoltaiki.
> A my mamy więc nie ma co biadolić


Babcia miała tylko na prąd  kołchoźnika, czyli głośnik radiowęzłowy zasilany z zewnątrz i lampy naftowe po co jej fotowoltaika. :big lol:

----------


## SandraLipinska

Właśnie się nad tym zastanawiam. Jedni zachwalają a inni krytykują. Nie wiem co sądzić o tym

----------


## mitch

> Właśnie się nad tym zastanawiam. Jedni zachwalają a inni krytykują. Nie wiem co sądzić o tym


Pokaż mi jedną rzecz na świecie, którą tylko chwalą.  :cool: 

Przeciwnikami PV, podobnie jak pomp ciepła, w znakomitej większości są osoby, które nigdy nie miały takiej instalacji - tj. widziały ją w folderach reklamowych, na dachu u sąsiada, czy słyszały od ciotki, która miała znajomą, która znała właściciela instalacji PV  :wink:  A matematyka, jaka jest, każdy widzi (parafrazując klasyka). Jednym z działania 2+2 wychodzi 4, innym 3 albo 5. Ciężko znaleźć płaszczyznę porozumienia, jeśli jedna ze stron świadomie ignoruje fakty czy uważa, że oszczędzanie/inwestowanie jest dla frajerów. 

A jak ktoś ma inny, lepszy pomysł na wydanie swoich pieniędzy, to niech się podzieli. PV już mam, ale mądrego zawsze dobrze posłuchać, a przy okazji może wyjdę ze swojej banieczki i poznam coś nowego.

----------


## animuss

> Właśnie się nad tym zastanawiam. Jedni zachwalają a inni krytykują. Nie wiem co sądzić o tym


Nie ma się co zastanawiać, jedynie trzeba sprawdzić napięcie w sieci czy jest podbite i ile jest w okolicy instalacji fotowoltaicznych, nie ma na co czekać chyba, że drożej chcesz kupować.

----------


## Dolce1313

> Babcia miała tylko na prąd  kołchoźnika, czyli głośnik radiowęzłowy zasilany z zewnątrz i lampy naftowe po co jej fotowoltaika.


No właśnie o tym mówię. Bez fotowoltaiki da się żyć, nikt w Polsce z głodu nie umiera. My ją jednak mamy więc tym bardziej nie ma co biadolić. To miałem na myśli.

----------


## Dolce1313

> Właśnie się nad tym zastanawiam. Jedni zachwalają a inni krytykują. Nie wiem co sądzić o tym


Najlepiej skalkulować opłacalność.
Są osoby, którym fotowoltaika się faktycznie nie opłaci. 
Nawet takie, które już ją mają i są z niej szczerze zadowolone  :smile:

----------


## mitch

https://globenergia.pl/fatalne-dane-z-rynku-mikroinstalacji-pv-tylko-648-nowych-instalacji-w-kwietniu/


_Oznacza to, że w marcu 2022 roku dziennie instalowano ponad dwa razy więcej prosumenckich systemów PV niż w całym kwietniu 2022


_Ale też: *“W  mojej ocenie rynek instalacji prosumenckich zacznie się odbudowywać na  przełomie pierwszego i drugiego półrocza 2022 roku. Będzie wynikało to z  faktu, że zdecydowana większość inwestorów, którzy chcieli wykonać  swoje instalacje do połowy roku, przyspieszyła decyzję z uwagi na zmianę  przepisów i wykonała instalację do końca marca.” - komentuje Bogdan  Szymański, wiceprezes Stowarzyszenia Branży Fotowoltaicznej POLSKA PV.*

Zgadzam się z takim podejściem, trzeba poczekać na wyklarowanie się rynku, za kilka miesięcy będzie wiadomo, jak skuteczni są handlowcy.

----------


## marcinbbb

Na dzisiejszych zasadach pewnie około 8 lat.

----------


## Wekto

5kW to 5-6 lat minus MP4.0. Przy średniej cenie RCE z ostatniego półrocza. Co się dzieje aktualnie na TGE każdy może sprawdzić.

----------


## animuss

Za 2 miechy jest podwyżka prądu. :big lol:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Jest problem z ogrzewaniem, zakupem w*un*gla w przyzwoitej cenie , drewno cały czas drożeje, gaz również, ludzie zaczną grzać prądem, a jak obniżyć rachunki za  prąd, kółko się niestety zamyka, jak teraz nie nazbierają tego z fotowoltaiki, to  zimą będzie lament, nie ma na co czekać, z każdym promieniem słońca ucieka czas-kasa.


Teraz, to drogim gazem jest taniej od wungla.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Teraz, to drogim gazem jest taniej od wungla.


Nawet piecem elektycznym

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Takie pytanko.
Jak z różniczką przy pv. Dwie, czy jedna?
Generalnie to wpina się pod różniczkę w domu, czyli zabezpieczenie od strony rozdzielni. Od strony falownika, nie dają, tylko nieliczni zakładają.
A czy można ją pominąć? 
Różne opinie słyszałem, stąd zapytanie.
Wiadomo, że dla własnego bezpieczeństwa związanego ze zdarzeniami losowymi, powinna być. Jak to powinno w teorii i praktyce ma wyglądać?

----------


## _John

> Takie pytanko.
> Jak z różniczką przy pv. Dwie, czy jedna?
> Generalnie to wpina się pod różniczkę w domu, czyli zabezpieczenie od strony rozdzielni. Od strony falownika, nie dają, tylko nieliczni zakładają.
> A czy można ją pominąć? 
> Różne opinie słyszałem, stąd zapytanie.
> Wiadomo, że dla własnego bezpieczeństwa związanego ze zdarzeniami losowymi, powinna być. Jak to powinno w teorii i praktyce ma wyglądać?


PV powinno mieć swoje zabezpieczenie o wyższym prądzie różnicowym 0,1 A
Ta stosowana na dom, się nie nadaje.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> PV powinno mieć swoje zabezpieczenie o wyższym prądzie różnicowym 0,1 A
> Ta stosowana na dom, się nie nadaje.


W przypadku kiedy instalacja nie pracuje np w nocy, prąd tam dopływa od strony domu. Wtedy zabezpieczenie jest od rozdzielni w domu.

----------


## animuss

> Teraz, to drogim gazem jest taniej od wungla.

----------


## Dolce1313

:smile:  Dobre.

Chciałem się upewnić w kwestii okresu rozliczeniowego, jestem prosumentem.
Moja instalacja pv została uruchomiona 24.11.2021r. 
Czy mój okres rozliczeniowy będzie liczony każdego roku od 24. listopada danego roku do 23. listopada następnego roku?
Czy PGE nie wyrównuje takich "resztek" tak, by rozliczać zgodnie z rokiem kalendarzowym czyli od 01. stycznia do 31. grudnia?

----------


## marcinbbb

24.11.21 do 31.12.21 i później od 1.01.22 do 31.12.22.

----------


## Jancia

> Dobre.
> 
> Chciałem się upewnić w kwestii okresu rozliczeniowego, jestem prosumentem.
> Moja instalacja pv została uruchomiona 24.11.2021r. 
> Czy mój okres rozliczeniowy będzie liczony każdego roku od 24. listopada danego roku do 23. listopada następnego roku?
> Czy PGE nie wyrównuje takich "resztek" tak, by rozliczać zgodnie z rokiem kalendarzowym czyli od 01. stycznia do 31. grudnia?


Jeżeli nie dostałeś faktury rozliczeniowej na koniec roku 2021 to prawdopodobnie będzie albo na koniec m-ca 11.  2022

----------


## Jancia

> W przypadku kiedy instalacja nie pracuje np w nocy, prąd tam dopływa od strony domu. Wtedy zabezpieczenie jest od rozdzielni w domu.


Nie ma znaczenia gdzie ta różnicówka jest zamontowana, jak pojawi się prąd  upływowy ok 30mA w takim obwodzie to i tak zadziała , a 100mA nie jest aparatem chroniącym przed porażeniem, więc i tak  nie ochroni

----------


## marcinbbb

> Jeżeli nie dostałeś faktury rozliczeniowej na koniec roku 2021 to prawdopodobnie będzie albo na koniec m-ca 11.  2022


Taaa i jeszcze pierdykną się w liczeniu zamiast *0,8 będzie *1,2. A na rachunku napiszą że masz 1kWp na dachu.
@Jancia co bierzesz i w jakich ilościach bo ja będę brał 10% tego i będę w 100% za PIS`em. Bo dają tak dużo że na ceny nie patrzam, ON 8 zł no jak za zachodnią granicą, no ale DAJoooooo!!! za PO kradli ino.

----------


## JTKirk

> 24.11.21 do 31.12.21 i później od 1.01.22 do 31.12.22.


U mnie mniej więcej tak było.
Instalacja załozona i zgłoszona w maju. Pierwszą fakturę rozliczeniową dostałem.....po bardzo długim okresie czasu  :wink:

----------


## Dolce1313

Dzięki za odpowiedzi.
Właśnie dostałem fakturę rozliczeniową za miesiące poprzedzające moje "wejście" do sieci jako prosumenta. Mam nadpłatę bo prognozy były wyższe. Jednak nie w tym rzecz. Zadzwoniłem do biura obsługi i przy okazji zapytałem jak będzie wyglądało moje rozliczenie. I zgłupiałem bo agent tak mi tłumaczył, że nic nie zrozumiałem. Jednakże z tego co mówił wywnioskowałem, że jest taka możliwość, że nawet jeśli od stycznia do grudnia danego roku wyprodukuję więcej energii o 20% niż pobrałem (pomijam autokonsumpcję) to i tak mogę zapłacić za prąd bo oni sczytują licznik na koniec każdego miesiąca i w okresach zimowych produkcja będzie dużo mniejsza niż pobór co może doprowadzać do sytuacji, że będę musiał dopłacić za prąd. Wiem, że to zawile brzmi ale właśnie tak mi to tłumaczył agent  :smile: 
Zapytałem go więc wprost: czy jeśli od lipca do września będę miał sporą nadprodukcję a od października do grudnia będę pobierał prąd od PGE (ale mimo wszystko w ciągu tego pół roku oddam więcej energii o te 20% do PGE) to czy może dojść do sytuacji, że będę musiał zapłacić za prąd i usłyszałem, że tak może się zdarzyć.
Cóż, nie kapuję jeszcze tego systemu rozliczeń. Jestem oczywiście na tych "starych" zasadach, przed kwietniem tego roku (puściłem pierwszy prąd do sieci jeszcze w zeszłym roku).
Czy moglibyście mi wytłumaczyć jak to działa? Będę wdzięczny.

----------


## Okta

Hmmm... mitch w pewnym sensie ma rację z tym inwestowaniem bo... zrobię piękne ogrodzenie z 25k zł ale większość czasu spędzam poza domem a dodatkowo jak już jestem w domu to nie patrzę na ogrodzenie z zewnątrz ale już ciepła woda w kranie i brak marudzenia kobiałek ewentualnie brak składowiska węgla/drewna na zewnątrz i wychodzenia przy -10 aby "dorzucić" to już jest coś.
Kilkanaście stówek w roku na plus nawet biorąc kredyt do spłaty za PV to akurat kilka metrów ogrodzenia (nie musi być na raz tylko kto odłoży kilka stówek przez kilka lat na określony cel - chyba, że też z kredytu).
Problem w tym, że jak zaczyna się budowę to ma się w uj kasy swojej lub bankowej ale na koniec to nawet klamki do drzwi się sprawdza gdzie taniej...
Dlatego "zamknąć oczy", otworzyć, sprawdzić czy nie ma małych literek na końcu umowy i brać brać  :big grin: 

Płacąc kilka stówek za samochód to dlacego nie płacić kilka stówek za komfort energetyczny...

pozdro

----------


## marcinbbb

Przechodziłem przez to gówno w 2015r jak założyłem pierwsze PV. Już wtedy pakowali kłody pod nogi.
Myślę że niedługo zaczną się fajerwerki. I te instalacje będą "latały" - oczywiście w przenośni.

----------


## mitch

Posypuję głowę popiołem. Piekło zamarzło - system Energi jest już gotowy do rozliczania wg nowych zasad. Jestem pod wrażeniem. Aczkolwiek wolę nie znać szczegółów prac, bo jeszcze czar by prysł  :wink:  Mam nadzieję, że to nie testy na produkcji  :big lol: 

Łatwo i przystępnie wytłumaczone nowe rozliczenie na podstawie faktury z Energi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ1g0rbbl5w

Zwróćcie uwagę, jak bardzo korzystnie wypada w tym konkretnym przypadku rozliczenie wg tzw godzinnego rozliczania międzyfazowego. Różnica pomiędzy dotychczasowym rozliczaniem a tym od 1 kwietnia to 124 kWh - licząc samą tylko cenę energii w taryfie G11 to 53 zł. Doliczając przesył mamy już 85 zł. Dla osób, które mają zbyt małą instalację względem zużycia to realny zysk, który zostaje w kieszeni.

----------


## kpc21

Taki grzebień:



w słoneczny dzień z przelotnymi chmurami – to normalna rzecz, czy oznaka wyłączania falownika z powodu zbyt wysokiego napięcia?

Jak widać – produkcja nie spada do zera.

Falownik Huawei SUN2000 6 kW.

----------


## Dolce1313

Normalna.

----------


## marcinbbb

@mitch system Energa znam od 2015r pojeb... jak lato z radiem.
Tam się na infolinii niczego nie dowiesz, a rachunek tylko wydaje się być prosty łatwy i czytelny.
A jeśli tak jest to dlaczego mają najdroższą energię w Polsce?

----------


## kpc21

A jaki czas po wymianie licznika w PGE dostaje się aneks do umowy? Oni to w ogóle przysyłają, czy trzeba się udać do nich do biura w celu jego podpisania?

----------


## humidorek

U mnie pismo z datą  kilka dni po wymianie licznika przysłali z miesiąc później. Nie trzeba nic podpisywać.

----------


## Dolce1313

Jak wygląda sprawa aktualizacji w związku ze zwiększeniem mocy pv, kiedy do istniejącej instalacji z falownikiem trójfazowym dodamy jeszcze jeden falownik jednofazowy (ze "swoimi panelami").
Czy to wygląda w ten sposób, że składa się dokumentację podobnie jak w przypadku, gdybyśmy tylko dołożyli paneli do istniejącego falownika tylko na schemacie zaznaczamy dodatkowy falownik?
Może ktoś z Was ma taką przykładową dokumentację lub schemat aktualizacji tego typu i mógłby mi udostępnić do wglądu na pw?
Będę wdzięczny.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gawel

> Jak wygląda sprawa aktualizacji w związku ze zwiększeniem mocy pv, kiedy do istniejącej instalacji z falownikiem trójfazowym dodamy jeszcze jeden falownik jednofazowy (ze "swoimi panelami").
> Czy to wygląda w ten sposób, że składa się dokumentację podobnie jak w przypadku, gdybyśmy tylko dołożyli paneli do istniejącego falownika tylko na schemacie zaznaczamy dodatkowy falownik?
> Może ktoś z Was ma taką przykładową dokumentację lub schemat aktualizacji tego typu i mógłby mi udostępnić do wglądu na pw?
> Będę wdzięczny.
> Pozdrawiam.


zgosić rzba wszystko od pocztaku łacznie z tym co było + to co nowego zainstalowano z tym że w umowie jest tylko moc paneli o falownikach wzmianek nie ma. Więc wymiana samego falownaika nie wymagałaby aneksu.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Mam instalację jak w podpisie FoxESS T4+10*Jinko 395
https://sklep.helpes.pl/public/uploa...ALOGOWA_PL.pdf

zgodnie z danymi technicznymi panele mają dla STC parametry :
max napięcie:36.58V i prąd mocy maksyamlnej 10.80A oraz
dla
napięcie obwodu otwartego VOC: 43,93V i prąd zwarciowy IOC 11,48A

moje pytanie brzmi czy normalnym jest aby w obecnych warunkach pogodowych(temp.ponad 30stopni) falownik z paneli otrzymywał często ponad 11A(zbliżą się do pradu zwarcia) z napięciem w okolicach 360V?

Tak jest prawidłowo czy coś jest nie tak?

Pytam , bo wszystko śmiga, uzyski w normie-zero problemów, a jednak te ponad 11A z paneli nie daje mi spokoju.

----------


## Jancia

> Mam instalację jak w podpisie FoxESS T4+10*Jinko 395
> https://sklep.helpes.pl/public/uploa...ALOGOWA_PL.pdf
> 
> zgodnie z danymi technicznymi panele mają dla STC parametry :
> max napięcie:36.58V i prąd mocy maksyamlnej 10.80A oraz
> dla
> napięcie obwodu otwartego VOC: 43,93V i prąd zwarciowy IOC 11,48A
> 
> moje pytanie brzmi czy normalnym jest aby w obecnych warunkach pogodowych(temp.ponad 30stopni) falownik z paneli otrzymywał często ponad 11A(zbliżą się do pradu zwarcia) z napięciem w okolicach 360V?
> ...


Nie jest to normalne ale też niema się co niepokoić, z reguły  prądy są niższe niż katalogowe, chyba że to pojedyncze piki gdy słonko wyjdzie z za chmur, sprawdź jeszcze te prądy miernikiem bo falownik niekoniecznie prawdę pokazuje

----------


## Dariusz1983

Akurat miernika nie mam pod ręka, a te ponad 11A to nie piki tylko niemal norma w słoneczny dzień(od powiedzmy 10 do 15 gdy dobrze daje słoneczko)-napięcie w okolicach 360-370V i 11A co daje razem moc w okolicy nominału instalacji.
Logicznym dla mnie było, że prądy/napięcia standardowo są poniżej katalogu dla STC ale tu jest odmniennie i z racji okolic prądu zwarciowego naszły mnie wątpliwości czy to prawidłowe wartości.

Skoro to norma to tylko lżej na duchu.

Z racji upałów postanowiłem niedawno potestować wpływ schłodzenia falownika na uzyskiwane moce( i wstępne obserwację są obiecujące, bo gdy rozgrzany falownik dawał powiedzmy 3600W to po schłodzeniu moc wzrasta o ponad 200W.

----------


## d7d

> Z racji upałów postanowiłem niedawno potestować wpływ schłodzenia falownika na uzyskiwane moce( i wstępne obserwację są obiecujące, bo gdy rozgrzany falownik dawał powiedzmy 3600W to po schłodzeniu moc wzrasta o ponad 200W.


Ciekawa obserwacja tylko nie ma pewności że wnioski są prawidłowe.

Jaka była temperatura falownika i w którym miejscu była mierzona przed i po schłodzeniu?
W jakim czasie wykonałeś kolejne pomiary?
Różnica ok. 5,5% to może być zwykły wpływ promieni słonecznych.

Wpływ schodzenie paneli na produkcję jest bardziej zauważalny.
Takie testy robił @stos.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Nie twierdzę, że moje obserwacje są w pełni miarodajne ale nagrzany(w dotyku dość ciepły front i boki-elementy radiatora jeszcze cieplejsze-wręcz gorącawe niemal) falownik obserwowany przez pewien czas dawał stabilne ok 3600W ale po włączeniu chłodzenia gdy istotnie jego temperatura uległa obniżeniu jednoczęsnie zaobserwowany był wzrost mocy o ponad 200W mimo braku zauważalnej zmiany nasłonecznienia(test w czasie max nasłonecznienia w okolicach 13ej przy temperaturze powietrza ponad 30stopni).
Jutro zamiast zwykłego postawionego na próbę wentylatora domowego montuję chłodzenie z termostatem i czymś takim https://allegro.pl/oferta/wentylator...vko-6240604488 -koszt niewielki, a spodziewam się wzrostu wydajności falownika(starczy aby zrównoważyła się energia zużyta przez chłodznie, które odpalane będzie automatycznie termostatem). Gdyby nawet jego moc wzrosła mniej niż zaobserwowałęm to niższa temperatura dobrze robi elektronice wszelakiej.

Nadmienię, że test odrotnie też był robiony-schłodzony falownik wraz ze wzrostem swojej temperatury obniżał wydajność.

----------


## d7d

Ciekawe !
Może producent falownika podaje informacje o zmianie sprawności wraz ze zmianą temperatury falownika.

----------


## marcinbbb

HALO producent ma zapewnić pracę w zimę i lato - bo to pudłu jest do tego przystosowane. Za gorące w zimę... ale jak? Za chłodne Latem?!!!
Mam falownik na "pod chmurką" od 6 lat działa i w... d... ma czy na niego śnieg czy deszcz. 
Potrafi znaleźć znaleźć jakiś kompromis.

Powiecie że się nie znam ale mam drugi taki sam układ w gospodarczym na lepszych panelach i działa podobnie. Ciepło mu ogranicza moc właczysz mu wentylator coś tam dobije ale pisałem o tym lata temu.

----------


## marvinetal

> Mam falownik na "pod chmurką" od 6 lat działa i w... d... ma czy na niego śnieg czy deszcz. 
> Potrafi znaleźć znaleźć jakiś kompromis.


A przypadkiem nie padł ci już jeden kiedyś?

----------


## marcinbbb

> A przypadkiem nie padł ci już jeden kiedyś?


Oczywiście po 5 latach i po 5 dniach miałem nówkę sztukę z magazynu  :wink:  Ale to był GoodWe, a SolaX nadal wisi na tej samej ścianie.
Nadal śnieg/burza/różnica temperatur... nawet mu przednia osłona wyświetlacza mu odpadła, i działa.

----------


## Dolce1313

> Akurat miernika nie mam pod ręka, a te ponad 11A to nie piki tylko niemal norma w słoneczny dzień(od powiedzmy 10 do 15 gdy dobrze daje słoneczko)-napięcie w okolicach 360-370V i 11A co daje razem moc w okolicy nominału instalacji.
> Logicznym dla mnie było, że prądy/napięcia standardowo są poniżej katalogu dla STC ale tu jest odmniennie i z racji okolic prądu zwarciowego naszły mnie wątpliwości czy to prawidłowe wartości.
> 
> Skoro to norma to tylko lżej na duchu.
> 
> Z racji upałów postanowiłem niedawno potestować wpływ schłodzenia falownika na uzyskiwane moce( i wstępne obserwację są obiecujące, bo gdy rozgrzany falownik dawał powiedzmy 3600W to po schłodzeniu moc wzrasta o ponad 200W.


Sprawdź odczyty na liczniku. Jeśli się potwierdzi, że masz większą moc przy chłodzeniu radiatora falownika to warto to robić. Uzysk większy o 200W + najprawdopodobniej zwiększysz trwałość falownika.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Dziś jak kurier koło 10ej dowiezie termostat i wentylator złożę to i podłącze pod falownikiem. Czy coś da-wstępne obserwacje prowizorycznym chłodzeniem wentylatorem domowym dają sporą na to szansę. W najgorszym wypadku powinien się "zwrócić" prąd zużywany przez chłodzenie, a jeśli wpłynie chłodzenie na wzrost mocy/produkcji to będę zadowolony-minimum przedłuży się żywotność chłodzonego falownika(12 lat gwarancji i tak jest)..

Jak tu wyżej pisał szanowny kolega z większym dużo doświadczeniem to pudło ma działać i wewnątrz i na zewnątrz i w zimę i w lato i działa u mnie świetnie oczym świadczą uzyski oraz stabilność działania(wspominałem o wysokim amperażu z paneli przekraczającym nominalne wartośći). Temperatura sprzętu pod obciążeniem zawsze i w każdym przypadku rośnie(czy to falownik, czy silnik czy sprzęt audio) co jest oznaką wzmożonej pracy ale im zapewni mu się lepsze warunki p[racy(niższa temperatura) tym on napewno "poczuje" się lepiej niz pracująć w gorszych warunkach.

Obserwacje będę robił i na falowniku i liczniku ZE.

W danych technicznych falownika FoxEss T4 mamy: 
zakres temperatur pracy: -20 do +60°C (obniżany przy +45°C) więc może gdy radiatory osiągną ponad +45°C układ zmniejsza swoją moc aby nie prowadzić do przegrzania.

----------


## stos

> W danych technicznych falownika FoxEss T4 mamy: 
> zakres temperatur pracy: -20 do +60°C (obniżany przy +45°C) więc może gdy radiatory osiągną ponad +45°C układ zmniejsza swoją moc aby nie prowadzić do przegrzania.


Oczywiście że dobrze jest obniżać temperaturę falownika bo dzięki temu dłużej popracuje bezawaryjnie.
Miałem kiedyś falownik Spirventa który w południe nagrzewał się do 80C.
Widać było na wykresie jak po osiągnięciu 80C obniża moc maksymalną.
Najzabawniejsze było to że obniżał moc maksymalną a nie aktualną.
W efekcie po 2 latach eksplodował i znalazł się na elektrośmietniku.
P.S.
Ktoś mógłby zauważyć że jak miałem na niego 10 lat gwarancji to producent powinien go naprawić.
Powinien ale zbankrutował. Jego bankructwo mnie zupełnie nie zdziwiło.
Udało się jednak odzyskać pieniądze od instalatora.  :smile:

----------


## swierol

Dzień dobry, To mój pierwszy post w tym temacie bo jakoś wcześnie mnie to nie interesowałem ale może się skuszę :smile:  Na co zwrócić uwagę przy poszukiwaniu konkretnego wykonawcy? Na odległość od inwestycji? Na cenę? Na design strony internetowe? :big tongue:  (żart). Gdzie nie spojrzysz to reklamy PV. Nie znam się za bardzo na sprzęcie, marki paneli, falowników zdąrzyłem poznać ale co wybrać?
Może znacie jakiego godnego uwagi instalatora na pograniczu łódzkiego, śląskiego i świętokrzyskiego. Planuje instalacje 3,5kWp, ewentualnie 4. Wiem, wiem, wiem - te instalacje wychodzą najgorzej cenowo ale po prostu więcej nie chcę i nie potrzebuje. Oferty jakie mam sa miedzy 16,5 - 18tys.

----------


## marcinbbb

Ty się czasem nie spóźniłeś kilka miesięcy z montażem? Do kwietnia były normalne zasady rozliczania teraz to raczej można montować jak ktoś ma za dużo pieniędzy.

----------


## swierol

> Ty się czasem nie spóźniłeś kilka miesięcy z montażem? Do kwietnia były normalne zasady rozliczania teraz to raczej można montować jak ktoś ma za dużo pieniędzy.


Nic nie jest przesadzone w kwestii opłacalności lub jej braku.

----------


## fotohobby

A liczyłeś ją dla obecnych warunków ?

----------


## swierol

> A liczyłeś ją dla obecnych warunków ?


Nie liczyłem i nie będę liczył. A Ty masz panele?

----------


## fotohobby

No to trochę dziwne podejście bo wydasz te 18 tysięcy a nawet nie wiesz, na ile zredukuje to rachunki za en.el.
Tak, mam - opis w stopce

----------


## swierol

> No to trochę dziwne podejście bo wydasz te 18 tysięcy a nawet nie wiesz, na ile zredukuje to rachunki za en.el.
> Tak, mam - opis w stopce


Masz coś do powiedzenia w temacie mojego wpisu czy nie? Coś jest nie jasne dla Ciebie? Jest wyraźnie napisane w jaka instalacje mam zamiar zainwestować.

----------


## fotohobby

Tak, 3,5-4 kWp. 
I wiesz, ile będziesz przez najbliższe lata płacił za en. el. posiadając taką instalację ?
Jaką redukcję aktualnych kosztów uzyskasz ?

Bo jak sam napisałeś - zamierzasz ZAINWESTOWAĆ. 
Inwestycja powinna się zwrócić, i z reguły przed wydaniem na nią środków szacuje się, kiedy te środki się zwrócą.
Dlatego dziwi mnie Twoje podejście:



> Nie liczyłem i nie będę liczył.


A szkoda, bo jestem autentycznie ciekaw, jaki okres zwrotu taka instalacja rozliczana na obecnych zasadach

----------


## swierol

Nie liczyłem bo w mojej sytuacji jest to nie policzalne. Buduje dom rekreacyjny i nawet ja nie wiem jak często będę tam przebywał. Może to będzie średnio jeden weekend na miesiąc a może trzy. Może ta instalacja pozwoli pokryć całe zuzycie a może będzie za duża lub zbyt mała-to tez możliwe. Chciałbym poprostu rachunki obniżyć a jak sie uda ich nie płacić to bedzie jeszcze fajniej.
Według różnych OZC  :smile:  zapotrzebowanie na energię na ogrzanie i cwu to od 2700 do chyba 7600 (nie chce mi się odkopywać tych bzdur) Pewnie zima będę grzał stale ale do 15-16*.
Tak bardzo nie chcialo mi się tego pisac ale skoro trzeba to proszę :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

To chyba wolałbym (oczywiście po przeliczeniu) jakąś małą instalację off-grid zrobić, z magazynem, który pozwoliłby to oświetlić i ogrzać wodę, kiedy tam będziesz

----------


## marcinbbb

PV do domu "rekreacyjnego" pomysł iście z tyłka w myśl nowych przepisów. No tak ale po co liczyć skoro jest policzone

----------


## swierol

> PV do domu "rekreacyjnego" pomysł iście z tyłka w myśl nowych przepisów. No tak ale po co liczyć skoro jest policzone


No to proszę. Powiedzmy ze jest to dom mieszkalny o zapotrzebowaniu 6000kwh. Weźmy pod uwagę produkcje na poziomie 3100kwh, autokomsupcje i magazynowanie (po staremu) 50/50. Cena 1kwh=0,8 zł brutto, koszt instalacji 17000.Tu dane są proste i oczywiste. Tak samo proste i oczywiste dane przedstawisz mi do obliczenia opłacalności  po nowych zasadach? Czas start.

----------


## marcinbbb

Już lecę aby liczyć to dla ciebie, może jeszcze mam zapłacić za ciebie?  :wink:  
I to magiczne słowo "magazynowanie" którego próżno szukać, ale jak ktoś wie lepiej to wie lepiej.
A tak serio możesz podać mi numerki na najbliższego lotka?

----------


## swierol

> Już lecę aby liczyć to dla ciebie, może jeszcze mam zapłacić za ciebie?  
> I to magiczne słowo "magazynowanie" którego próżno szukać, ale jak ktoś wie lepiej to wie lepiej.
> A tak serio możesz podać mi numerki na najbliższego lotka?


A No właśnie, czyli kolejny, ktoremu sie wydaje ze wszystko wie ale z grzeczności tego nie przyzna  :smile:  Czyli w moim temacie odpowiedziało dwóch Panów ale ze nie maja nic konkretnego traktuje to jak nic nie warta forumowa aktywność. Pozdrawiam Was-mam nadzieje ze to już zrozumieliście :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Na banalne pytania nie ma sensu odpowiadać, kiedyś w zrobiła to @elfir to ją zbluzgałeś, kiedy w innym wątku pytałeś o kolor grzejników  :smile: 
PV to nie jest rocket science i firmę do jej montażu wybierasz, tak, jak firmę od WM, PC, czy innej tego typu instalacji.

----------


## swierol

> Na banalne pytania nie ma sensu odpowiadać,


To po co się w ogóle odzywasz?

----------


## fotohobby

Jeszcze raz, bo może nie dotarło:



> bo jestem autentycznie ciekaw, jaki okres zwrotu taka instalacja rozliczana na obecnych zasadach

----------


## swierol

> Jeszcze raz, bo może nie dotarło:


Jeśli potrafisz to oszacować to proszę bardzo. Mi nic do tego. Już wyżej pisałem, że nie zamierzam tego liczyć

----------


## gawel

> Na banalne pytania nie ma sensu odpowiadać, kiedyś w zrobiła to @elfir to ją zbluzgałeś, kiedy w innym wątku pytałeś o kolor grzejników 
> PV to nie jest rocket science i firmę do jej montażu wybierasz, tak, jak firmę od WM, PC, czy innej tego typu instalacji.


nie ma głupich pytań ale odpowiedzi już tak :cool:

----------


## marcinbbb

I teraz taka hipotetyczna sytuacja dowolny z nas stawia taki domek, instaluje PV dostaje pierwszą fakturę i idzie z "mordą" do ZE że on miał mieć auto konsumpcję w granicach 50% i do tego magazyn energii 80%. I to idzie tam z przekonaniem że to On ma rację a ZE się myli.
No jajca jak berety by były. A później przychodzi na forum i żali się że założył PV za 17000 zł, że miało być tak pięknie a tu go ZE w hula hop robi. 
Najważniejsze że my wiemy a tobie się wydaje i wszystko wie  :wink: 

Ale dobrze chłop nie przejmuje się opiniami innych, niech instaluje. Przecież każdy z nas jest zadowolony z PV, że nawet dziś byście dołożyli gdybyście mogli ja zresztą też.

----------


## swierol

> I teraz taka hipotetyczna sytuacja dowolny z nas stawia taki domek, instaluje PV dostaje pierwszą fakturę i idzie z "mordą" do ZE że on miał mieć auto konsumpcję w granicach 50% i do tego magazyn energii 80%. I to idzie tam z przekonaniem że to On ma rację a ZE się myli.
> No jajca jak berety by były. A później przychodzi na forum i żali się że założył PV za 17000 zł, że miało być tak pięknie a tu go ZE w hula hop robi. 
> Najważniejsze że my wiemy a tobie się wydaje i wszystko wie 
> 
> Ale dobrze chłop nie przejmuje się opiniami innych, niech instaluje. Przecież każdy z nas jest zadowolony z PV, że nawet dziś byście dołożyli gdybyście mogli ja zresztą też.


Dochodzę do wniosku ze nie przeczytałeś ze zrozumieniem postu, do którego się odnosisz. Mało tego - śmiem twierdzić, ze zrobiłeś to specjalnie udając  głupiego.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Dochodzę do wniosku ze nie przeczytałeś ze zrozumieniem postu, do którego się odnosisz. Mało tego - śmiem twierdzić, ze zrobiłeś to specjalnie udając  głupiego.


Chłopie czy ja głupi jestem... na pewno nie wyspany wróciłem z nocki zaraz kładę się w kimę i o 19:00 znów mam nockę., jutro to samo. Jak pisałem nie interesuje mnie co zrobisz i jak. Mamy z ciebie sporą bekę a co zrobisz to se dziergaj na drutach i tak jesteś mądrzejszy od nas.

----------


## gawel

> I teraz taka hipotetyczna sytuacja dowolny z nas stawia taki domek, instaluje PV dostaje pierwszą fakturę i idzie z "mordą" do ZE że on miał mieć auto konsumpcję w granicach 50% i do tego magazyn energii 80%. I to idzie tam z przekonaniem że to On ma rację a ZE się myli.
> No jajca jak berety by były. A później przychodzi na forum i żali się że założył PV za 17000 zł, że miało być tak pięknie a tu go ZE w hula hop robi. 
> Najważniejsze że my wiemy a tobie się wydaje i wszystko wie 
> 
> Ale dobrze chłop nie przejmuje się opiniami innych, niech instaluje. Przecież każdy z nas jest zadowolony z PV, że nawet dziś byście dołożyli gdybyście mogli ja zresztą też.


a co na to lekarze?

----------


## marcinbbb

> a co na to lekarze?


To zależy ile płacisz za wizytę na NFZ, znieczulenie młotkiem, prywatnie masz anestezjologa na 2 dyżurze po 8h.  W USA masz rachunek do wypisania za obecność pielęgniarki, lekarza, anestezjologa, miejsca i kto tam jeszcze przyjdzie myślę że w okolicach 35000 dołków.
USA to kraj 3 świata... Medycyna tylko płatna (chyba że w robocie masz zajebiste ubezpieczenie), uczelnia wyższa kosztuje majątek i zwykle około 200k dołków. 
Dom... no tak dom Los Angeles... jeśli przez 40 lat będziesz odkładał swoją pensję i niczego nie wydasz będziesz miał "wkład" na swój dom. oczywiście na krechę  :smile: 
Ale to nie jest jakieś złe w Holadii przeklepali kredyt hipoteczny tylko do 105 lat, bo wcześniejszy był do 135 lat... tak kuźwa kredyt na dach nad głową.
My mamy tylko pojechaną włądzę... reszta jest w "miarę" byle zabrać wszelkie świadczenia i to dla większośći 500+/300+ 13 i 14 emerytura OUT!! i może wrócimy a kilka lat do normalności.

Idę spać na 19:00 robota czeka....

----------


## swierol

> Chłopie czy ja głupi jestem... na pewno nie wyspany wróciłem z nocki zaraz kładę się w kimę i o 19:00 znów mam nockę., jutro to samo. Jak pisałem nie interesuje mnie co zrobisz i jak. Mamy z ciebie sporą bekę a co zrobisz to se dziergaj na drutach i tak jesteś mądrzejszy od nas.


Nie będę specjalnie dla Ciebie pisał wszystkiego jeszcze raz od początku. Ty jednak nie udajesz i to tez nie jest kwestia zmęczenia  :smile:

----------


## goguś

Pamiętam czasy jak owczym pędem każdy zakładał liczniki zużytej wody w blokach bo taka naszła moda no a jak już pozakładali opomiarowali to każdy płacił więcej niż przed , a ludzie tak chcieli płacić tylko za siebie a wyszło jak zawsze bo a to opłata sraka taka i jeszcze jakaś i to samo z fotovoltaiką ,

----------


## Jancia

> Pamiętam czasy jak owczym pędem każdy zakładał liczniki zużytej wody w blokach bo taka naszła moda no a jak już pozakładali opomiarowali to każdy płacił więcej niż przed , a ludzie tak chcieli płacić tylko za siebie a wyszło jak zawsze bo a to opłata sraka taka i jeszcze jakaś i to samo z fotovoltaiką ,


Raczej nie jest to samo, niema żadnych dodatkowych opłat przynajmniej dla prosumentów rozliczających się na starych zasadach posiadających instalacje fotowoltaiczne w porównaniu  do odbiorców nieposiadających takiej instalacji.

Na nowych zasadach też żadne dodatkowe opłaty nie dochodzą, podstawowa różnica to taka że na starych zasadach w instalacjach do 10 kW  za każdą kWh wysłaną do sieci energetycznej prosument otrzymuje 80% , natomiast w/g nowych zasad mimo 15% rabatu na opłaty przesyłowe będzie to ok. 45% , sens będą miały małe instalacje takie  2-3 kW a i tak nie będzie możliwe zużycie na bieżąco całości produkcji  w okresie wiosenno jesiennym

----------


## swierol

> Raczej nie jest to samo, niema żadnych dodatkowych opłat przynajmniej dla prosumentów rozliczających się na starych zasadach posiadających instalacje fotowoltaiczne w porównaniu  do odbiorców nieposiadających takiej instalacji.
> 
> Na nowych zasadach też żadne dodatkowe opłaty nie dochodzą, podstawowa różnica to taka że na starych zasadach w instalacjach do 10 kW  za każdą kWh wysłaną do sieci energetycznej prosument otrzymuje 80% , natomiast w/g nowych zasad mimo 15% rabatu na opłaty przesyłowe będzie to ok. 45% , sens będą miały małe instalacje takie  2-3 kW a i tak nie będzie możliwe zużycie na bieżąco całości produkcji  w okresie wiosenno jesiennym


Ile by taka instalacja nie obniżyła rachunków, właściciel zawsze będzie na plus(zawsze zapłaci niższy rachunek). Taka instalacja to koszt 15-20tys wiec tez nie ma co przesadzać z szacowanym czasem zwrotu. Mniejsza inwestycja szybciej się zwróci.

----------


## pdothash

> I teraz taka hipotetyczna sytuacja dowolny z nas stawia taki domek, instaluje PV dostaje pierwszą fakturę i idzie z "mordą" do ZE że on miał mieć auto konsumpcję w granicach 50% i do tego magazyn energii 80%.


No ale że co, na starych zasadach miałby 50%, a na nowych nie będzie miał? Jaki wpływ na auto konsumpcję ma sposób rozliczania?
Jaką tak właściwie stawiasz tezę, że fotowoltaika na nowych zasadach jest zupełnie nieopłacalna, w sensie że jej koszt się nigdy nie zwróci?




> w/g nowych zasad mimo 15% rabatu na opłaty przesyłowe


Skąd ta informacja o 15% rabatu?




> będzie to ok. 45%


"To", czyli co? I 45% czego?

----------


## Jancia

> Skąd ta informacja o 15% rabatu?
> 
> 
> "To", czyli co? I 45% czego?



O takim rabacie wspomniano w :  https://swiatoze.pl/net-billing-sejm...lej-z-rynkiem/

https://www.esoleo.pl/baza-wiedzy/po...przepisy-2022/

https://www.ekoradcy.pl/blog/zmiany-...sy-na-2022-rok




"To " inaczej zysk ze sprzedaży  energii wysłanej do sieci dystrybucyjnej

45% to wartość energii elektrycznej wysłanej, sprzedanej  do takiej samej ilości ale zakupionej

----------


## JTKirk

> Ty się czasem nie spóźniłeś kilka miesięcy z montażem? Do kwietnia były normalne zasady rozliczania teraz to raczej można montować jak ktoś ma za dużo pieniędzy.


jesteś tego pewny?
Ostatnio czytałem artykuł, że przy aktualnych cenach na TGE to własnie ci na nowych zasadach lepiej na tym wychodzą  :wink:

----------


## marcinbbb

> jesteś tego pewny?
> Ostatnio czytałem artykuł, że przy aktualnych cenach na TGE to własnie ci na nowych zasadach lepiej na tym wychodzą


Też czytałem bardzo pozytywne opinie podparte dowodami. Ostatnio nawet nawet o tym że skoro masz PV to jesteś szkodnikiem i ZE będą nam podnosić częstotliwość do 52Hz aby nasze falowniki nie przeszkadzały ZE w produkcji ich prądu. Ale nikt nie napisał czy z tego powodu dostaniemy jakąś kasę - bo skoro nie generujemy to pobieramy, a skoro pobieramy to płacimy. I jak/kiedy będą mogli to robić. A skoro coś nie jest powiedziane to można robić jak się chce i kiedy się chce.
Vati Mora bez majątku też opowiadał o 1 mln aut elektrycznych, o 100 obwodnicach, wcześniej o 1 mln mieszkań. Kłapać mordą to można wiele róznica jest taka że Ty nigdy nie zarobisz na "prawie" a oni i owszem no tak obligacje anty inflacyjne - też kupiłeś je jak Vatti przed wojną?

----------


## damiaszek

Przecież polska sieć jest zsynchronizowana z europejską, jak wyobrażasz sobie to podniesienie częstotliwości?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Przecież polska sieć jest zsynchronizowana z europejską, jak wyobrażasz sobie to podniesienie częstotliwości?


Czy jak mały ludzik na ulicy zacznie krzyczeć J*** P**, J*** P**, J*** P** to cała Europa tak samo zacznie śpiewać? No chciałbym takiego scenariusza  :wink: 

Wiesz całą noc w robocie byłem i słuchałem RMF wiesz co mi zostało we łbie z całej nocy słuchania pisenka której nie słyszałem sto lat: "De Mono - Wszystko na sprzedaż". Nie znaczy że teraz namówiłem Cię do odsłuchania kawałka z mojej kuźwa 18-tki. 
Oj jak sobie przypomnę te ilość alko i #narkotykizawszespoko łezka się kręci w oku. A tera 41 lat na karku żona, dziecko, dom i bez kredytów i zobowiązań - to zajebiście cieszy.
Czemu się nie stoczyłem... aaaale bym Was zaskoczył.
W kolejnym odcinku... bo idę spać... o 19:00 znów robota, ale od piątku URLOP kuźwa!

----------


## Zbignievsson

> Czy jak mały ludzik na ulicy zacznie krzyczeć J*** P**, J*** P**, J*** P** to cała Europa tak samo zacznie śpiewać? No chciałbym takiego scenariusza 
> 
> Wiesz całą noc w robocie byłem i słuchałem RMF wiesz co mi zostało we łbie z całej nocy słuchania pisenka której nie słyszałem sto lat: "De Mono - Wszystko na sprzedaż". Nie znaczy że teraz namówiłem Cię do odsłuchania kawałka z mojej kuźwa 18-tki. 
> Oj jak sobie przypomnę te ilość alko i #narkotykizawszespoko łezka się kręci w oku. A tera 41 lat na karku żona, dziecko, dom i bez kredytów i zobowiązań - to zajebiście cieszy.
> Czemu się nie stoczyłem... aaaale bym Was zaskoczył.


"Historie MarcinaBajtka" part 1283
#nikogo

Ps. do roboty na nocki latasz? Przecież niedawno pisałeś, że od 8 lat nie pracujesz  :big grin:

----------


## marcinbbb

Moja robota... no tak ciężki temat bo jak tu na forum napisać że nie muszę płacić podatków/PIT~ów itd. od pensji...bo tak mówi Polskie prawo.
No ciężko to ogarnąć no ale to nie ja tak zadecydowałem tylko społeczeństwo  :wink:  W sensie Ty i Ty, i każdy inny,

Więc pomimo że pracuję w 100% LEGALNIE, umowy na to nie mam a z wynagrodzenia nie płacę podatków.  :wink:

----------


## pdothash

@marcinbb, powtórzę pytanie, co właściwie twierdzisz w temacie opłacalności fotowoltaiki przy obecnych zasadach, że nigdy się nie zwróci?
W artykule na wysokim napięciu (_Net-billing zamiast opustów. Jak zmienia się opłacalność fotowoltaiki?_) jest infografika z NFOŚiGW przedstawiająca jakiś tam przykładowy scenariusz, wg. którego okres zwrotu wydłuża się z 9 lat do 12. Zapewne to w warunkach laboratoryjnych, no ale są przedstawione jakieś tam założenia, które każdy może sobie przeanalizować. 
Masz jakieś konkurencyjne założenia, które sprawiają że okres zwrotu to... no właśnie, ile? 20 lat, 50 lat, 100 lat?
Chętnie zobaczę jakieś konkrety, bo sam właśnie rozważam montaż (ok. 4kWp), moim głównym celem jest złagodzenie skutków czarnego scenariusza za kilka lat, w którym prąd zdrożeje dajmy na to pięciokrotnie. 
W okresie kwiecień-wrzesień mam zużycie ok 500kWh miesięcznie, zakładam że 400 z tych 500 będzie mogło być pokryte przez auto konsumpcję z paneli. Ciężko obliczyć jaka to będzie dokładnie wartość, bo na cenę końcową 1kWh wpływają składniki zmienne, no ale załóżmy że będzie to 250zł miesięcznie, razy 6 miesięcy to daje 1500zł, czyli instalacja za 21000 zwróci się za 14 lat, nie licząc zupełnie zysku ze sprzedaży energii do sieci.
Jeśli jest jakiś rażący błąd w moich wyliczeniach/założeniach - będę wdzięczny za wypunktowanie.

----------


## JTKirk

> że Ty nigdy nie zarobisz na "prawie" a oni i owszem no tak obligacje anty inflacyjne - też kupiłeś je jak Vatti przed wojną?


Nie, ale kupiłem złoto i CHF/USD/EUR
Mimo, że na złocie jestem na razie nas minimalnym plusie tylko, to w dłuższej perspektywie wyjdę na tym dużo lepiej, niż na obligacjach, jestem tego pewny
 :wink:

----------


## miecio 301

> @marcinbb, powtórzę pytanie, co właściwie twierdzisz w temacie opłacalności fotowoltaiki przy obecnych zasadach, że nigdy się nie zwróci?
> W artykule na wysokim napięciu (_Net-billing zamiast opustów. Jak zmienia się opłacalność fotowoltaiki?_) jest infografika z NFOŚiGW przedstawiająca jakiś tam przykładowy scenariusz, wg. którego okres zwrotu wydłuża się z 9 lat do 12. Zapewne to w warunkach laboratoryjnych, no ale są przedstawione jakieś tam założenia, które każdy może sobie przeanalizować. 
> Masz jakieś konkurencyjne założenia, które sprawiają że okres zwrotu to... no właśnie, ile? 20 lat, 50 lat, 100 lat?
> Chętnie zobaczę jakieś konkrety, bo sam właśnie rozważam montaż (ok. 4kWp), moim głównym celem jest złagodzenie skutków czarnego scenariusza za kilka lat, w którym prąd zdrożeje dajmy na to pięciokrotnie. 
> W okresie kwiecień-wrzesień mam zużycie ok 500kWh miesięcznie, zakładam że 400 z tych 500 będzie mogło być pokryte przez auto konsumpcję z paneli. Ciężko obliczyć jaka to będzie dokładnie wartość, bo na cenę końcową 1kWh wpływają składniki zmienne, no ale załóżmy że będzie to 250zł miesięcznie, razy 6 miesięcy to daje 1500zł, czyli instalacja za 21000 zwróci się za 14 lat, nie licząc zupełnie zysku ze sprzedaży energii do sieci.
> Jeśli jest jakiś rażący błąd w moich wyliczeniach/założeniach - będę wdzięczny za wypunktowanie.


Wyliczenia ok. ale założenie że auto konsumpcja przy instalacji 4kW w gospodarstwie domowym wyniesie 80%  to bardzo mało prawdopodobne,  może i by można się było zbliżyć do tego wskaźnika ale potrzebne następne spore inwestycje jak np. magazyn energii i też elektryk ładowany w dzień a używany po zachodzie.

Dla przykładu instalacja 4,07 kW na domku jednorodzinnym z 4 mieszkańcami bez grzania cwu bo jak na razie z gazu jest taniej ale jak go zabraknie to ok 5-7 kWh można jeszcze  z tych 25 wyprodukowanych skonsumować 


Cały rok 2020.  Produkcja 4200. Wysłana 3723, pobrana 3151, autokonsumpcja 11,4%

Cały Lipiec 2020.  Produkcja 676,  Wysłana 571, Pobrana 223, autokonsumpcja 15,5%

Wybrane dni
05.07  Produkcja 30, Wysłana 28, Pobrana 4, autokonsumpcja 6,6%
11.07  Produkcja 4, Wysłana 3, Pobrana 10, autokonsumpcja 25%
13.07 , Produkcja 12, Wysłana 9, Pobrana 10, autokonsumpcja 25%
30.07 , Produkcja 27, Wysłana 23, Pobrana 7, autokonsumpcja 14,8%

----------


## pdothash

> Wyliczenia ok. ale założenie że auto konsumpcja przy instalacji 4kW w gospodarstwie domowym wyniesie 80%  to bardzo mało prawdopodobne


Masz na myśli, że
a) nie wstrzelę się z konsumpcją w produkcję, czyli nie zbiję sobie rachunków o te teoretyczne 80%
czy
b) wstrzelę się, ale i tak nie będę miał na tyle dużej konsumpcji, żeby skonsumować te 80%
?
Jeśli b, to w zasadzie nie problem, bo wszystko co sprzedaję, choćby i za 0,1zł za kWh działa na moją korzyść (w swoich uproszczonych wyliczeniach w ogóle nie wziąłem sprzedaży pod uwagę).




> 05.07  Produkcja 30, Wysłana 28, Pobrana 4, autokonsumpcja 6,6%
> 11.07  Produkcja 4, Wysłana 3, Pobrana 10, autokonsumpcja 25%
> 13.07 , Produkcja 12, Wysłana 9, Pobrana 10, autokonsumpcja 25%
> 30.07 , Produkcja 27, Wysłana 23, Pobrana 7, autokonsumpcja 14,8%


Czy Pobrana to już netto, czyli po odliczeniu auto konsumpcji?
Zakładam że tak, bo tylko wtedy te procenty mogą się zgadzać.

----------


## marvinetal

Trudno policzyć opłacalność PV na nowych warunkach bo już za dwa lata zmieniają się zasady rozliczeń na stawki godzinowe. Obecna sytuacja gdzie ceny hurtowe (czyli te po których się sprzedaje) przewyższają ceny zakupu stawia PV w ekstremalnie korzystnym świetle  ale raczej nie potrwa to dłużej niż kilka miesięcy do czasu aż ceny detalu dogonią hurt (chociaż niektórzy chyba jeszcze wierzą że prąd w PL będzie tani po wsze czasy).

Dzisiaj opublikowano pierwszą RCEm (Rynkowa miesięczna cena energii elektrycznej) po której rozlicza się sprzedaż energii z PV: *0.659zł/kwh*

----------


## mitch

> Nie, ale kupiłem złoto i CHF/USD/EUR
> Mimo, że na złocie jestem na razie nas minimalnym plusie tylko, to w dłuższej perspektywie wyjdę na tym dużo lepiej, niż na obligacjach, jestem tego pewny


No jak przypomnę sobie, że całkiem niedawno ze złota na plus się wychodziło dopiero po 30 latach, to ta perspektywa faktycznie może być dłuższa  :wink: 
Nie, nie hejtuję złota w żadnym wypadku. Co do obligacji - m.in. blackrock stwierdził "a traditional 60/40 portfolio of stock and bonds, hedges and risk models based on historical relationships won't work anymore, we think". Takie tam ciekawe czasy nadeszły. A waluty zawsze na propsie (dziwnie było płacić na urlopie EUR kupionym po 3,7).

Ps. Ludzie, którzy zdawali się być od zawsze totalnym betonem - czy też konserwatystami, jak zwał, tak zwał - jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie i prąd (piec na olej i faktura z Energi za prąd) niecały rok temu zwrot o 180 stopni. W zeszłe lato panele na dach, a miesiąc temu usłyszałem, że rozbudowują PV i zakładają PC. Czyli wystarczy odrobina inflacji i zwiększenie kosztów życia i nagle coś co zawsze wg gościa nie działało (moje PV i PC) nagle zaczyna działać. Magia, mówię wam, magia w czystej postaci  :big lol:

----------


## JTKirk

> No jak przypomnę sobie, że całkiem niedawno ze złota na plus się wychodziło dopiero po 30 latach, to ta perspektywa faktycznie może być dłuższa 
> Nie, nie hejtuję złota w żadnym wypadku. Co do obligacji - m.in. blackrock stwierdził "a traditional 60/40 portfolio of stock and bonds, hedges and risk models based on historical relationships won't work anymore, we think". Takie tam ciekawe czasy nadeszły. A waluty zawsze na propsie (dziwnie było płacić na urlopie EUR kupionym po 3,7).
> 
> Ps. Ludzie, którzy zdawali się być od zawsze totalnym betonem - czy też konserwatystami, jak zwał, tak zwał - jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie i prąd (piec na olej i faktura z Energi za prąd) niecały rok temu zwrot o 180 stopni. W zeszłe lato panele na dach, a miesiąc temu usłyszałem, że rozbudowują PV i zakładają PC. Czyli wystarczy odrobina inflacji i zwiększenie kosztów życia i nagle coś co zawsze wg gościa nie działało (moje PV i PC) nagle zaczyna działać. Magia, mówię wam, magia w czystej postaci


Kolega mi niedawno powiedział, że współczesny portfel inwestycyjny to 10% obligacji 20% akcji, 30% nieruchomości i 40% kryptowalut.
Ja powiedziałem na to, że zamiast obligacji złoto, zamiast akcji waluty obce i generalnie się zgadzam  :wink: 
A odnośnie złota jeszcze
https://slomski.us/2022/07/08/uklepy...lka-na-zlocie/
kupiłem w dobrym momencie, jak będę mieć wolne środki to przy najbliższej okazji z pewnością dokupię  :wink:  (preferuję bulionówki 1oz - krugerand,liśc klonowy, kangur, filharmonik wiedeński)
Dobre wejście jest kluczowe...czy to w walutach, czy to w złocie,nieruchomościach czy kryptowalutach  :wink: 
Z tych 4 brakuje mi tylko dobrego wejścia w  nieruchomości, no ale tutaj pozostaje mi trochę poczekać  :wink: 
Mam czas i jestem cierpliwy....


Odnośnie drugiej części twojej wypowiedzi - to mam podobnie. Jak 12 lat juz prawie temu instalowalem gruntówkę on/off, to ludzie się pukali w czoło prawie że. Wtedy dominowały w okolicy montowane kopciuchy, w wersji deluxe ekogroszki i ultra to kotły gazowe  :wink: 
No trochę się zmieniło ostatnio  :wink: 
PV teraz też już nikt nie neguje z wyjątek jednostek całkowicie odjechanych i odklejonych od rzeczywistości....

----------


## marcinbbb

> Nie, ale kupiłem złoto i CHF/USD/EUR
> Mimo, że na złocie jestem na razie nas minimalnym plusie tylko, to w dłuższej perspektywie wyjdę na tym dużo lepiej, niż na obligacjach, jestem tego pewny


Podziwiam euro tańsze niż dolar... granica pykła. Złoto, ile go masz 1kg  :wink:  Bajdorzysz pan.

----------


## JTKirk

https://flyingatom.gold/
tak jak pisałem, preferuje bulionówki
Ale i tak najbardziej lubię krypto, mimo, ze aktualnie mamy dołek  :wink:

----------


## asfalturbo

Dzień dobry, nie wiem czy dobry dział ale umieszczę swoje zapytanie tutaj. Czy jest możliwość jako osoba prywatna założenie instalacji PV do 50kw i sprzedaż 100% prądu w systemie net-billing? 

Opiszę bardziej swój tok myślenia. Na swojej posesji posiadam wydzieloną działkę która stoi odłogiem. Czy jest możliwość złożenia wniosku o przyłącze 50kw na tę konkretną działkę, następnie jeśli by się to udało to założenie na tej działce instalacji PV do 50kw i podłączenie do tego przyłącza -> sprzedaż w systemie net-billing całej wyprodukowanej energii jako osoba prywatna. Czy jest w ogóle coś takiego możliwe, czy gdzieś jest błąd i czegoś nie można? Szczerze to przekopałem trochę internetu i za bardzo nic nie ma o takich formach prowadzenia PV.

----------


## stos

> Dzień dobry, nie wiem czy dobry dział ale umieszczę swoje zapytanie tutaj. Czy jest możliwość jako osoba prywatna założenie instalacji PV do 50kw i sprzedaż 100% prądu w systemie net-billing? 
> 
> Opiszę bardziej swój tok myślenia. Na swojej posesji posiadam wydzieloną działkę która stoi odłogiem. Czy jest możliwość złożenia wniosku o przyłącze 50kw na tę konkretną działkę, następnie jeśli by się to udało to założenie na tej działce instalacji PV do 50kw i podłączenie do tego przyłącza -> sprzedaż w systemie net-billing całej wyprodukowanej energii jako osoba prywatna. Czy jest w ogóle coś takiego możliwe, czy gdzieś jest błąd i czegoś nie można? Szczerze to przekopałem trochę internetu i za bardzo nic nie ma o takich formach prowadzenia PV.


Pewnie nie wiesz, ale jeśli sam nie wykorzystasz wprowadzonej do sieci energii w ciągu roku, to ZE zapłaci Ci tylko za 20% tego co nie wykorzystałeś a resztę ukradnie.
Masz takie (50kW) zapotrzebowanie jako osoba prywatna?

----------


## asfalturbo

> Pewnie nie wiesz, ale jeśli sam nie wykorzystasz wprowadzonej do sieci energii w ciągu roku, to ZE zapłaci Ci tylko za 20% tego co nie wykorzystałeś a resztę ukradnie.
> Masz takie (50kW) zapotrzebowanie jako osoba prywatna?


Nie mam takiego zapotrzebowania, tak jak napisałem wyżej myślę o postawieniu takiej instalacji ukierunkowanej na sprzedaż 100% wytworzonej energii, dlatego pytam czy jest jakikolwiek sposób na realizację takiego pomysłu.

----------


## stos

> Nie mam takiego zapotrzebowania, tak jak napisałem wyżej myślę o postawieniu takiej instalacji ukierunkowanej na sprzedaż 100% wytworzonej energii, dlatego pytam czy jest jakikolwiek sposób na realizację takiego pomysłu.


Z pewnością nie uzyskasz tego w systemie "net-biling".
Podejrzewam że jedynie założenie DG w dziedzinie produkcji energii.
Popytaj w swoim OSD.

----------


## JTKirk

> Dzień dobry, nie wiem czy dobry dział ale umieszczę swoje zapytanie tutaj. Czy jest możliwość jako osoba prywatna założenie instalacji PV do 50kw i sprzedaż 100% prądu w systemie net-billing? 
> 
> Opiszę bardziej swój tok myślenia. Na swojej posesji posiadam wydzieloną działkę która stoi odłogiem. Czy jest możliwość złożenia wniosku o przyłącze 50kw na tę konkretną działkę, następnie jeśli by się to udało to założenie na tej działce instalacji PV do 50kw i podłączenie do tego przyłącza -> sprzedaż w systemie net-billing całej wyprodukowanej energii jako osoba prywatna. Czy jest w ogóle coś takiego możliwe, czy gdzieś jest błąd i czegoś nie można? Szczerze to przekopałem trochę internetu i za bardzo nic nie ma o takich formach prowadzenia PV.


A masz przyłącze 50kW na tej działce? jeśli nie, to zapomnij  :wink:

----------


## d7d

> Pewnie nie wiesz, ale* jeśli sam nie wykorzystasz wprowadzonej do sieci energii w ciągu roku, to ZE zapłaci Ci tylko za 20% tego co nie wykorzystałeś a resztę ukradnie.*
> Masz takie (50kW) zapotrzebowanie jako osoba prywatna?


1. serio ZE będzie płacił za niewykorzystaną, wprowadzoną do sieci energię elektryczną?
2. 20% "zapłaty" (reszta czyli 80% będzie ukradziona) jest ujęte w przepisach?

_
System net-billingu zakłada odrębne rozliczenie energii wprowadzonej do sieci elektroenergetycznej i energii elektrycznej pobranej z sieci elektroenergetycznej, w oparciu o wartość ustaloną według ceny giełdowej. W tym systemie prosument ponosi koszty opłaty dystrybucyjnej, ponieważ pobraną energię kupuje ze wszystkimi opłatami (w tym VAT), zgodnie z taryfą swojego sprzedawcy. Prosument kupuje więc energię z wszystkimi opłatami taryfowymi, a sprzedaje bez tych opłat.

Prosument ma własne konto, a na nim depozyt prosumencki, który odpowiada wartości wprowadzonej do sieci energii. Kwota może być rozliczana na koncie przez 12 miesięcy od dnia przypisania jej jako depozyt. Z tego depozytu będzie też płacił za pobraną energię. Co ważne, niewykorzystane w okresie 12 miesięcy pieniądze sprzedawca zwróci tylko do 20 proc. wartości energii elektrycznej wprowadzonej do sieci w miesiącu kalendarzowym, którego dotyczy zwrot nadpłaty. Wniosek jest prosty – nie opłaca się instalacji przewymiarowywać._
https://wysokienapiecie.pl/68320-net...kwietnia-2022/

----------


## stos

> 1. serio ZE będzie płacił za niewykorzystaną, wprowadzoną do sieci energię elektryczną?
> 2. 20% "zapłaty" (reszta czyli 80% będzie ukradziona) jest ujęte w przepisach?
> 
> _
> System net-billingu zakłada odrębne rozliczenie energii wprowadzonej do sieci elektroenergetycznej i energii elektrycznej pobranej z sieci elektroenergetycznej, w oparciu o wartość ustaloną według ceny giełdowej. W tym systemie prosument ponosi koszty opłaty dystrybucyjnej, ponieważ pobraną energię kupuje ze wszystkimi opłatami (w tym VAT), zgodnie z taryfą swojego sprzedawcy. Prosument kupuje więc energię z wszystkimi opłatami taryfowymi, a sprzedaje bez tych opłat.
> 
> Prosument ma własne konto, a na nim depozyt prosumencki, który odpowiada wartości wprowadzonej do sieci energii. Kwota może być rozliczana na koncie przez 12 miesięcy od dnia przypisania jej jako depozyt. Z tego depozytu będzie też płacił za pobraną energię. Co ważne, niewykorzystane w okresie 12 miesięcy pieniądze sprzedawca zwróci tylko do 20 proc. wartości energii elektrycznej wprowadzonej do sieci w miesiącu kalendarzowym, którego dotyczy zwrot nadpłaty. Wniosek jest prosty – nie opłaca się instalacji przewymiarowywać._
> https://wysokienapiecie.pl/68320-net...kwietnia-2022/


Nie rozumiem.
Zgadzasz się z tym co napisałem czy nie?

----------


## marvinetal

> 1. serio ZE będzie płacił za niewykorzystaną, wprowadzoną do sieci energię elektryczną?
> 2. 20% "zapłaty" (reszta czyli 80% będzie ukradziona) jest ujęte w przepisach?


2x TAK




> prosument energii odnawialnej, prosument zbiorowy energii odnawialnej lub
> prosument wirtualny energii odnawialnej w ramach rozliczenia, o którym mowa
> w ust. 1a pkt 2, nie wykorzysta zgromadzonych dla danego miesiąca
> kalendarzowego środków odpowiadających wartości energii elektrycznej
> wprowadzonej do sieci dystrybucyjnej elektroenergetycznej w tym miesiącu
> w okresie 12 kolejnych miesięcy kalendarzowych, to niewykorzystane środki
> stanowią nadpłatę, która jest zwracana prosumentowi energii odnawialnej,
> prosumentowi zbiorowemu energii odnawialnej lub prosumentowi wirtualnemu
> energii odnawialnej przez sprzedawcę, o którym mowa w art. 40 ust. 1a,
> ...

----------


## pdothash

No ale przecież asfalturbo nie pytał czy mu się to opłaci, tylko czy się da, a może mu ktoś za darmo tę instalację postawi?
Jak na razie są dwie odpowiedzi w temacie (czy prawidłowe to nie wiem, bo się nie znam):
- nie da się jeśli nie ma na działce przyłącza 50kW
- nie da się tego zrobić w systemie net-billing

----------


## stos

> No ale przecież asfalturbo nie pytał czy mu się to opłaci, tylko czy się da, a może mu ktoś za darmo tę instalację postawi?
> Jak na razie są dwie odpowiedzi w temacie (czy prawidłowe to nie wiem, bo się nie znam):
> - nie da się jeśli nie ma na działce przyłącza 50kW
> - nie da się tego zrobić w systemie net-billing


W jaki sposób rozumiesz taką jego wypowiedź?




> Nie mam takiego zapotrzebowania, tak jak  napisałem wyżej myślę o postawieniu takiej *instalacji ukierunkowanej na  sprzedaż 100% wytworzonej energii*, dlatego pytam czy jest jakikolwiek  sposób na realizację takiego pomysłu.


Tak jak mu odpowiedziałem.
W systemie "net-biling" nie ma możliwości sprzedaży 100% wyprodukowanej energii.
Maksimum to jest 20%.

Czy da się przyłączyć instalację 50kWp zależy od lokalnego OSD.
Każdy ma inne ograniczenia.

----------


## pdothash

No toć przecież przytoczyłem Twoje "nie da się w net -billingu" jako odpowiedź w temacie.
Aczkolwiek to stwierdzenie:



> W systemie "net-biling" nie ma możliwości sprzedaży 100% wyprodukowanej energii.
> Maksimum to jest 20%.


Jest nieprecyzyjne. Jest możliwość sprzedaży 100% energii w tym sensie, że nie ma obowiązku samemu zużyć choćby jednej kWh, wszystko może pójść do sieci, zgadza się?

----------


## stos

> No toć przecież przytoczyłem Twoje "nie da się w net -billingu" jako odpowiedź w temacie.
> Aczkolwiek to stwierdzenie:
> 
> Jest nieprecyzyjne. Jest możliwość sprzedaży 100% energii w tym sensie, że nie ma obowiązku samemu zużyć choćby jednej kWh, wszystko może pójść do sieci, zgadza się?


I co z tego że całość pójdzie do sieci?
OSD nie zapłaci za tą "całość".
Nie wiem jak Ty rozumiesz słowo "sprzedaż".
Dla mnie to jest wymiana towaru na pieniądze po cenie jednostkowej.
Wyprodukujesz 100kwh i chciałbyś za to dostać 25zł (0.25zł/1kWh).
OSD zapłaci Ci 5zł.
Innymi słowy zostaniesz okradziony na 20zł.

----------


## pdothash

> Wyprodukujesz 100kwh i chciałbyś za to dostać 25zł (0.25zł/1kWh).


On nigdzie nie napisał ile by chciał dostać za 100kWh.




> OSD zapłaci Ci 5zł.
> Innymi słowy zostaniesz okradziony na 20zł.


A jak dostaniesz instalację w prezencie, za darmo, to jesteś 5zł do przodu, czy jesteś okradziony na 20zł?
Może on chce wyprać pieniądze budując tę instalację, a może ma skądś jakiś bezzwrotny grant na jej budowę?
W każdym razie nie spytał czy to się opłaca, tylko czy da się coś takiego zrobić.

----------


## d7d

> Nie rozumiem.
> Zgadzasz się z tym co napisałem czy nie?


Nie zgadzam się.
ZE nie "kradnie".

----------


## stos

> Nie zgadzam się.
> ZE nie "kradnie".


Jeśli przywłaszcza sobie coś co do niego nie należy to kradnie.
Nie ważne czy w majestacie prawa czy nie ale kradnie.

Czy wiesz że jak bank w padnie w tarapaty finansowe to wszyscy którzy trzymają w nim swoje pieniądze złożą się na jego ratowanie.
Bank w majestacie prawa okradnie wszystkich którzy zdeponowali w nim pieniądze.

----------


## stos

> On nigdzie nie napisał ile by chciał dostać za 100kWh.
> 
> 
> A jak dostaniesz instalację w prezencie, za darmo, to jesteś 5zł do przodu, czy jesteś okradziony na 20zł?
> Może on chce wyprać pieniądze budując tę instalację, a może ma skądś jakiś bezzwrotny grant na jej budowę?
> W każdym razie nie spytał czy to się opłaca, tylko czy da się coś takiego zrobić.


Jak już tak rozmawiamy teoretycznie to ja również poteoretyzuję.
Jak byś miał trochę rozumu to byś takich głupot nie pisał.

----------


## asfalturbo

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. Kwestia czy to jest opłacalne czy nie - nie ma co drążyć tematu, nie o to tutaj chodzi. W moim pytaniu głównie chodzi o to czy jest jakiś sposób żeby postawić instalacje 50kw i sprzedawać z niej 100% wytworzonej energii. Czyli z tego co wskazujecie, net billing odpada. Ok, a jak wygląda kwestia DG. Czy jest możliwość założenia DG która tylko i wyłącznie opiera się na sprzedaży energii z fotowoltaiki? Np do sprzedawcy zobowiązanego. 

W takim przypadku, zakładam firmę, zgłaszam o przyłącze 50kw (nie wiadomo czy OSD zezwoli na działce gdzie w okolicy są zabudowania jednorodzinne), jeśli by zezwoliło to stawiam instalacje (wymagana koncesja na obrót prądem?) i sprzedaje cały prąd sprzedawcy zobowiązanemu. Jeśli OSD nie zezwala to zostaje z firmą bez niczego. Czy tak to może wyglądać? Czy gdzieś znowu błąd w całym toku.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## stos

> Dzięki za odpowiedzi. Kwestia czy to jest opłacalne czy nie - nie ma co drążyć tematu, nie o to tutaj chodzi. W moim pytaniu głównie chodzi o to czy jest jakiś sposób żeby postawić instalacje 50kw i sprzedawać z niej 100% wytworzonej energii. Czyli z tego co wskazujecie, net billing odpada. Ok, a jak wygląda kwestia DG. Czy jest możliwość założenia DG która tylko i wyłącznie opiera się na sprzedaży energii z fotowoltaiki? Np do sprzedawcy zobowiązanego. 
> 
> W takim przypadku, zakładam firmę, zgłaszam o przyłącze 50kw (nie wiadomo czy OSD zezwoli na działce gdzie w okolicy są zabudowania jednorodzinne), jeśli by zezwoliło to stawiam instalacje (wymagana koncesja na obrót prądem?) i sprzedaje cały prąd sprzedawcy zobowiązanemu. Jeśli OSD nie zezwala to zostaje z firmą bez niczego. Czy tak to może wyglądać? Czy gdzieś znowu błąd w całym toku.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Czy się da i jak założyć DG w tej dziedzinie nie wiem.
OSD nie wydaję zezwoleń na budowę instalacji PV.
Instalacja PV do 50kWp nie wymaga (jeszcze) pozwolenia budowlanego ani zgłoszenia.
Dobrze jest uzyskać od OSD dokument potwierdzający że odbierze od Ciebie całą energię produkowaną przez Twoją instalację.
Słyszałem że ludzie budowali instalacje dla swoich biznesów większą niż ich potrzeby a OSD odmawiało odbioru nadwyżki.

----------


## d7d

> Jeśli przywłaszcza sobie coś co do niego nie należy to kradnie.
> Nie ważne czy w majestacie prawa czy nie ale kradnie.
> 
> Czy wiesz że jak bank w padnie w tarapaty finansowe to wszyscy którzy trzymają w nim swoje pieniądze złożą się na jego ratowanie.
> Bank w majestacie prawa okradnie wszystkich którzy zdeponowali w nim pieniądze.


Zapoznaj się z zasadami net-billing i porównaj z net-metering (w N-M po 12 miesiącach przepada "zgromadzona" energia a w N-B dostajesz 20%).

Zapoznaj się z definicją kradzieży i przywłaszczenia.
Łatwo Tobie przychodzi zniesławianie innych
Przeczytaj art. 212 KK

----------


## mitch

> Trudno policzyć opłacalność PV na nowych warunkach bo już za dwa lata zmieniają się zasady rozliczeń na stawki godzinowe. Obecna sytuacja gdzie ceny hurtowe (czyli te po których się sprzedaje) przewyższają ceny zakupu stawia PV w ekstremalnie korzystnym świetle  ale raczej nie potrwa to dłużej niż kilka miesięcy do czasu aż ceny detalu dogonią hurt (chociaż niektórzy chyba jeszcze wierzą że prąd w PL będzie tani po wsze czasy).
> 
> Dzisiaj opublikowano pierwszą RCEm (Rynkowa miesięczna cena energii elektrycznej) po której rozlicza się sprzedaż energii z PV: *0.659zł/kwh*


Częściowo się zgadzam z przedpiścą. Przy obecnych regulowanych cenach i wysokiej cenie rynkowej, nowe zasady są bardzo korzystne. Wg mnie otwartym pozostaje pytanie, jak długo to potrwa. W jakim stopniu URE się ugnie się pod presją ZE? Jak wejdą do gry godzinne przedziały, jak wtedy będzie się kształtowała cena energii? Co się stanie, jak ceny energii na rynku (gospodarstw domowych) zostaną uwolnione?

Moim zdaniem będzie o tyle interesująco, że część ludzi nie rozumie nowych zasad rozliczeń i jak zwykle będą rozżaleni, jak po pierwszym zachwycie najpierw będą widzieli ładne saldo na koncie, po czym (czy to za kilka miesięcy czy lat) sytuacja się unormuje.

----------


## bartek_marcinkowski

Wszystko zależy od tego, w jakim domu mieszkasz. U mnie sporo kasy zaoszczędzam jeżeli chodzi o płacenie rachunków, więc fotowoltaika nam się zwraca. Grunt to wybrać dobrą firmę, bo jest sporo oszustów na rynku.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Grunt to wybrać dobrą firmę, bo jest sporo oszustów na rynku.


A Ty w ramach spamu na PW ją podajesz? Ile ci za to płacą może przekroczyli już stawkę 5 gr/post? Czy jeszcze nie?

----------


## Robinson74

Kończę budowę i będę rozważał zakup modułów i montaż na ziemi. 
Czy lepiej jest wykonać konstrukcję 7 paneli na dole o wysokości 3 paneli, czyli 21 sztuk. 
Czy może 10-11 paneli na dole i nad nimi po jednym, czyli 20-22 sztuki. 
Chodzi o kwestię łatwości montażu i ceny takiej konstrukcji.

----------


## stos

> Kończę budowę i będę rozważał zakup modułów i montaż na ziemi. 
> Czy lepiej jest wykonać konstrukcję 7 paneli na dole o wysokości 3 paneli, czyli 21 sztuk. 
> Czy może 10-11 paneli na dole i nad nimi po jednym, czyli 20-22 sztuki. 
> Chodzi o kwestię łatwości montażu i ceny takiej konstrukcji.


3 poziomy paneli ułożonych poziomo albo 2 poziomy paneli ustawionych pionowo.

----------


## Robinson74

Jeszcze 4 pytania. 

1) Myśląc w przyszłości o akumulatorze, rozumiem, że inwerter powinien być hybrydowy (zarówno podłączony do sieci PGE jak i do ładowania baterii)? 

2) W przypadku instalacji ok 8 kWp montowanej na ziemi, jaki miedziany kabel ziemny należy doprowadzić do paneli? 5x4 mm2? Czy grubszy?

3) Czy pomiędzy tablicą rozdzielczą a panelami powinno się znaleźć coś jeszcze wewnątrz domu? Jakieś urządzenie?

4) Czy dostępne konstrukcje naziemne są dość uniwersalne? W sensie, że panele różnych modeli i firm różnią się rozmiarami. Czy taka konstrukcja będzie pasować do większości paneli?

----------


## Jancia

> Jeszcze 4 pytania. 
> 
> 1) Myśląc w przyszłości o akumulatorze, rozumiem, że inwerter powinien być hybrydowy (zarówno podłączony do sieci PGE jak i do ładowania baterii)? 
> 
> 2) W przypadku instalacji ok 8 kWp montowanej na ziemi, jaki miedziany kabel ziemny należy doprowadzić do paneli? 5x4 mm2? Czy grubszy?
> 
> 3) Czy pomiędzy tablicą rozdzielczą a panelami powinno się znaleźć coś jeszcze wewnątrz domu? Jakieś urządzenie?
> 
> 4) Czy dostępne konstrukcje naziemne są dość uniwersalne? W sensie, że panele różnych modeli i firm różnią się rozmiarami. Czy taka konstrukcja będzie pasować do większości paneli?


1. obecnie tak a przyszłościowo to zależy bo być może  będzie nowsza technologia
2. liczy się spadek i dobiera do mniej niż 1% i potrzebna odległość oraz gdzie inwerter, pod modułami czy przy rozdzielni
3.  z tablicy podłączasz poprzez zabezpieczenie inwerter a moduły to dopiero do inwertera
4. jeśli sam kręcisz szyny do konstrukcji to sam dobierasz rozstaw

----------


## Robinson74

Dzięki. 
Zakładam, że odległość konstrukcji naziemnej od tablicy rozdzielczej w garażu może wynosić ok. 20-25 m. 
1. Czyli inwerter (falownik) może być ulokowany dowolnie - albo przy tablicy wewnątrz domu albo przy panelach? Jakie rozwiązanie jest lepsze? Inwerter przy panelach czy przy tablicy rozdzielczej?
2. Mając te dane, czyli moc ok. 8 kWp, odległość ok. 20-25 m, lokalizacja inwertera dowolna, na jakie kable powinienem się przygotować?

----------


## Robinson74

Wyczytałem, że przy mocy do 10 kWp wystarczy kabel 5x6 mm2. 
Zgadza się? 

Ponadto czytam, że odległość inwertera od tablicy rozdzielczej nie powinna przekraczać 10 metrów. U mnie panele będą znacznie bardziej oddalone od domu. Może nawet ponad 30 metrów. Czy to oznacza, że powinienem umieścić inwerter w pobliżu tablicy wewnątrz domu? No bo chyba nie ustawię go na słupie w połowie odległości między domem a panelami. 
Jak w takiej sytuacji doprowadza się ziemią kabel od paneli do inwertera? Około 30-35 metrów. Jaki to miałby być kabel?

----------


## cangi80

Grubość kabla zależy od odległości. Może być 5x4 mm2 dla krótkich połączeń a do bardzo długich i 5x25 może być za cienki , chodzi tu o spadek napięcia który trzeba obliczyć.
Odległość od tablicy jest powiązana włąśnie z przekrojem kabla i na pewno nie poniżej 10m. Niektórzy mają nawet 300m i jest dobrze.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak w takiej sytuacji doprowadza się ziemią kabel od paneli do inwertera? Około 30-35 metrów. Jaki to miałby być kabel?


Niby im grubszy, tym lepiej. Im wyższe masz napięcie "spoczynkowe" od ZE gdy sąsiedzi produkują z PV maksa, tym grubszego kabla potrzebujesz, żeby falownik sie nie odstawiał. Chodzi o to, że na przewodzie następuje spadek napięcia (znajdziesz kalkulatory w sieci). I jak np. na złączu z ZE ma spoczynkowo (w środku nocy, na początku taniej strefy gdy pobór prądu z sieci spory) 240-245V to w słoneczny dzień gdy kilku sąsiadów produkuje prąd juz masz ze 250V albo i więcej. Jak spadek napięcia do falownika będzie już tylko 3V - to falownik się wyłączy i musisz mieć na tyle gruby kabel, żeby napięcie spadło (czy z tej strony patrząc wzrosło) jak najmniej.

Ale jak w szczycie produkcji przez sąsiadów i wyłączonym Twoim falowniku napiecie w sieci nie przekracza 240-245V to "masz zapas" i system wybaczy cieńszy kabel. Tylko nikt Ci nie zagwarantuje, że po jakichś pracach przy transformatorze napięcie "spoczynkowe" nie wzrośnie i zamiast produkować prąd falownik zacznie się odstawiać.

Zacznij od sprawdzenia napięcia w szczycie produkcji - jak masz kilkanaście V zapasu do 253, to nie ma się co spinać na grubszy kabel, bo każdy którego obciążalność będzie wystarczająca wystarczy.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Podaj napięcia w szczycie produkcji, czyli około południa w tygodniu i niedzielę. Będzie wiadomo.
U mnie falownik potrafi wyłączyć nawet o 16 godzinie. Ale odległości mam spore do licznika.

----------


## mac_612

> 2) W przypadku instalacji ok 8 kWp montowanej na ziemi, jaki miedziany kabel ziemny należy doprowadzić do paneli? 5x4 mm2? Czy grubszy?


A dlaczego nie 4x16mm2 albo 5x16mm2 aluminium. Będzie taniej, a na dodatek dużo mniejszy spadek napięcia niż np 5x6mm2 miedź.

----------


## marcinbbb

Zerknijcie ile będzie kosztował prąd po przekroczeniu 2000kWh rocznie 
https://streamable.com/xlc04z
Z Pozdrowieniami od Jarka Kaczej D...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Zerknijcie ile będzie kosztował prąd po przekroczeniu 2000kWh rocznie 
> https://streamable.com/xlc04z
> Z Pozdrowieniami od Jarka Kaczej D...

----------


## marcinbbb

Ten rok damy radę wiemy ile z PV jest do zgarnięcia, w przyszłym roku trzeba będzie dołożyć kilka kWp aby starczyło dla ciepłej pompy. 
Bo rozumiem że swoję mogę przejadać w dowolnych ilościach dopiero jak wezmę z ZE 2000kWh (ICH) energii to płacę wyższą stawkę.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

https://www.google.pl/amp/s/wiadomos...77856a%3famp=1

----------


## autorus

> 


jpr  :sad:  

Trzeba było wstawić kopciucha i palić oponami.  
ZA 3 tygodnie mam montaż pc i teraz się zastanawiam co zrobić.

----------


## mitch

> Ten rok damy radę wiemy ile z PV jest do zgarnięcia, w przyszłym roku trzeba będzie dołożyć kilka kWp aby starczyło dla ciepłej pompy. 
> Bo rozumiem że swoję mogę przejadać w dowolnych ilościach dopiero jak wezmę z ZE 2000kWh (ICH) energii to płacę wyższą stawkę.


Idę o zakład, że będzie wersja niekorzystna dla konsumenta i będą liczyć energię pobraną. Czyli jak masz PV na starych zasadach, to jak wygenerujesz do sieci (już po skorygowaniu o 20 lub 30% opustu) 2000 kWh, a pobierzesz 3000 kWh, to zapłacisz za 1000 kWh, ale już po wyższej stawce. Byłoby zbyt pięknie, żeby zużytą energię liczyli dopiero od momentu zbilansowania wygenerowanej z pobraną.  :big lol: 

Podobno była też wersja, że w ten droższy próg ma się wpadać, jak ktoś zużyje więcej niż 90% energii z poprzedniego roku.

----------


## mitch

> jpr  
> 
> Trzeba było wstawić kopciucha i palić oponami.  
> ZA 3 tygodnie mam montaż pc i teraz się zastanawiam co zrobić.


Dokładać PV, jeśli już masz na starych zasadach  :wink:

----------


## Wekto

Dla klientów przygotowując ofertę robię też kilka wyliczeń. Średnia cena godzinowa z ostatnich 6 miesięcy na TGE to 652 zł za MWh. To dane historyczne. Gdyby przyłożyć je do struktury 1kWh (energia czynna, przesył, akcyzy, vaty i inne) to dziś 1kWh powinna kosztować 1,24 zł. Kosztuje połowę tego.

Jeśli zabierzemy aktualną wartość kontraktów na przyszły rok to powinna kosztować 2,06 zł. Przy czym taki Tauron dla taryf firmowych już podniósł cenę do 2,18 zł za samą energię czynną. Enea w taryfie C11 ma na pierwszy kwartał 2023 już 3329 zł za MWh. 

Wracając do taryf regulowanych cena 2,06 zł jest jak najbardziej realna i tego należy się spodziewać. 40 gr to dorzucenie miliardów złotych których nie mamy i co będzie miało katastrofalne skutki dla naszego Państwa i dla nas.

Mamy URE który reguluje taryfy G. Mamy RCEm które przekroczyło 1 zł. W tej chwili, w netbillingu zwrot z inwestycji w PV jest niewiele powyżej 4 lat. Tyle nie miałeś nawet w netmeteringu przy niskim kursie dolara i własnym montażu. To tylko obliczenia gdzie proporcja RCEm do ceny w G11 jest tak atrakcyjna. Pokazuje jednak atrakcyjność dopasowanej do pc instalacji pv. Albo samej pv.  

*Autorus*, jeśli masz instalacje w starym systemie i pc zasilaną z tego co wyprodukujesz to nad czym się zastanawiasz? Za mała produkcja aby ogrzać dom? To przejdź na netbilling i dorzuć tyle kWp ile potrzebujesz.

Martwić to powinny się osoby, które mając dom nie mają pv. Mieszkania jak przyoszczędzą to może zejdą do tych 2MWh. W domu to nierealne. Ale w domu możesz mieć instalację pv a w mieszkaniu nie. 
Sami przy pc mamy zużycie ponad 8MWh rocznie (wszystko na prąd włączając w to wodę czy oczyszczalnię). Zwykła rodzina choć może dom spory no i pasywny. Tyle, że produkcja leci z 9,9kWp na starych zasadach. Przy netbillingu też bym spał spokojnie. RCEm pójdzie w górę z tych samych przyczyn co cena w G11. Póki jednak prezes URE będzie miał decydujący głos (do 2024?) to G11 będzie rósł zdecydowanie wolniej niż RCEm.

My mamy głos prezesa URE a co mają powiedzieć firmy? 3,3 zł za samą energię czynną. Potencjalną produkcję z mikro wciągają często na śniadanie. Tyle, że zaczynają się schody dla instalacji powyżej 50kWp. Mamy teraz temat na kilkadziesiąt razy większą instalację i wszystko rozbija się o czas. Rok, półtorej to sama papierkologia czyli nawet dzisiejsza pozytywna decyzja inwestycyjna nie uchroni takiej firmy od uderzenia wysokimi cenami.

----------


## magdaseb

Będzie tak: po informacji, że powyżej 2000kWh energia zdrożeje o 400-500%, nastąpi kilkumiesięczny boom fotowaltaiczny. Już widać ruch w interesie... Przybędzie nam kilka GW mocy w panelach a potem (za około rok) wyjdzie na mównicę Jarek i ogłosi, że nakłada się podatek, na przykład 200zł od 1kW zainstalowanej mocy, albo od razu 400zł- a co, czemu suweren ma płacić za prąd, a bogacze z PV mają się jeszcze bardziej bogacić... :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## marcinbbb

Za rok to go (jarka) na taczkach wywiozą.

----------


## magdaseb

15 września został zaprezentowany projekt rządowy tak zwana "tarcza solidarnościowa". Zużycie roczne energii do 2 tys kWh będzie w cenie z tego roku, a każda kWh ponad droższa, nie wiadomo jeszcze o ile, ale mówi się o cenie rynkowej, czy coś w okolicach 2 zł za kWh.
Po pierwsze- zarżną właścicieli pomp ciepła, którzy nie posiadają PV, lub maja sporo za małą moc w PV (po co mają mieć lepiej, niż ci, co palą węglem)
Po drugie- oskubią właścicieli PV, którzy rozliczają się w net billingu- nie będzie już tak kolorowo, jak teraz
Po trzecie- pobudzili (i to od razu) rynek PV- posiadacze instalacji w w starym systemie opustów, które nie pokrywają całego zapotrzebowania na energię, będą rozbudowywali swoje instalacje, aby nie wpaść w "drogi" prąd ponad 2 tys kWh
Po czwarte- zastanawiam się kiedy upie...dolą posiadaczy PV w net metering, którzy posiadają PV pokrywające 100% zapotrzebowania???

----------


## Wekto

> Po drugie- oskubią właścicieli PV, którzy rozliczają się w net billingu- nie będzie już tak kolorowo, jak teraz


Rozwiniesz?

Sprzedaż będziesz miał po RCEm (do 2024) która nie ma nic wspólnego z tarczą. Zakup będziesz miał w cenie rynkowej plus bonus niskiej ceny do 2MWh. Do tego kolejny bonus 10% ceny zmniejszając zużycie roczne po postawieniu instalacji (bez problemu skoro średnio przyjmujemy autokonsumpcję na poziomie 20-30%).

----------


## stos

> (...)Po pierwsze- zarżną właścicieli pomp ciepła, którzy nie posiadają PV, lub maja sporo za małą moc w PV (po co mają mieć lepiej, niż ci, co palą węglem)(...)


Myślisz że gdyby nie kupili PC i dalej palili węglem to nie byliby zarżnięci?

----------


## magdaseb

> Rozwiniesz?
> 
> Sprzedaż będziesz miał po RCEm (do 2024) która nie ma nic wspólnego z tarczą. Zakup będziesz miał w cenie rynkowej plus bonus niskiej ceny do 2MWh. Do tego kolejny bonus 10% ceny zmniejszając zużycie roczne po postawieniu instalacji (bez problemu skoro średnio przyjmujemy autokonsumpcję na poziomie 20-30%).


Ale zakup miał być gwarantowany po cenie regulowanej, przynajmniej do 2024r

----------


## magdaseb

> Myślisz że gdyby nie kupili PC i dalej palili węglem to nie byliby zarżnięci?


Niektórzy po to zakładali PC, żeby było taniej. Po ostatnich podwyżkach cen węgla, wyglądało na to, że inwestycja trafiona w punkt, a tu ZONK...

----------


## stos

> Niektórzy po to zakładali PC, żeby było taniej. Po ostatnich podwyżkach cen węgla, wyglądało na to, że inwestycja trafiona w punkt, a tu ZONK...


No ale ci z PC mają możliwość zainstalowania PV i posiadać własne źródło EE.
Ci z piecem na węgiel własnej kopalni nie otworzą.

----------


## Wekto

> Ale zakup miał być gwarantowany po cenie regulowanej, przynajmniej do 2024r


Naliczanie do portfela prosumenckiego wartości potrzebnej energii czynnej w cenie taryfowej i naliczanie do tego samego portfela energii czynnej z nadprodukcji w cenie giełdowej Rynku Dnia Następnępnego. W zależności od wyniku (plus czy minus) to płacisz albo oni Ci płacą po 12 miesiącach 20% miesięcznej wartości energii.

----------


## Wekto

> Ci z piecem na węgiel własnej kopalni nie otworzą.


Mają własne śmieci czy inne "gumowe ekogroszki"  :sad:

----------


## stos

> Mają własne śmieci czy inne "gumowe ekogroszki"


Serio uważasz że własnych śmieci starczy na ogrzanie domu w zimie, a te gumowe ecogroszki to raczej trzeba kupić bo własnych nie ma.

----------


## Wekto

> Serio uważasz że własnych śmieci starczy na ogrzanie domu w zimie, a te gumowe ecogroszki to raczej trzeba kupić bo własnych nie ma.


Nie wiem jaka jest wartość opałowa opony ale podobno już znikają z PSZOKów. Czy można ogrzać dom śmieciami? Tego też nie wiem ale o ile wzrost cen ee mnie nie martwi to jakość powietrza jakim będziemy oddychać już za kilka tygodni a i owszem. I to bardzo.

----------


## TomaszGejtz

Czy ktoś już może dokopał się do przepisu jak będzie wyglądać rozliczenie prosumentów z jarkowymi oszczędnościami 2000 KWh rocznie. Czy będzie to liczone z naszych: produkcji, magazynow czy tylko w przypadku dokupowania większej zużytej ilości energii z ZE ?

----------


## Jancia

Przepisy to dopiero w planie, na razie obietnica

----------


## marcinbbb

Coś tam się o uszy obiło, ale nie są to informacje do wkurzania innych użytkowników... bo podobno władzy nie podoba się PV którą dotowali. 

Chodzą słuchy że to co Ci spadnie z paneli to Twoje (80% z produkcji), wszystko co ponad to = cena prądu rynkowa w okolicach 2 zł/kWh z tego samego powodu nie chcą dawać kasy panelowcą tak jak tym od wungla, oleju czy innego gazu. Myślę że w przyszłym roku trzeba będzie dokładać paneli. A ceny paneli rosną... kurza twarz..

----------


## TomaszGejtz

Jak to unas w państwie z jednej strony dadzą a z drugiej złupią ale Polak do tego jest przyzwyczajony i da sobie radę  :Smile:

----------


## TomaszGejtz

Odnośnie dokładania paneli to jak znaleźć takie same panele po dwóch latach ja osobiście posiadam panele REC 330Wp. Posiadam 16 sztuk razem 5,28KWp na dachu jeszcze miejsce na 3 panele ale nie chciałbym szpecić jakimiś innymi dokładanymi. A po drugie ile jeszcze mogę dołożyć do obecnego falownika SE 5k instalacja na południe 45o nachylenia?

----------


## fotohobby

Szukaj modułów w zakresie 320-340 Wp, często produkty różnych producentów są do siebie bardzo podobne (albo wręcz jest to to samo)

Możesz podpiąć 6.75Wp po stronie DC

----------


## eprom

Ja mam taką sytuację, man na dachu instalację pv 9,96Kwp, dodatkowo chcę przenieść z innej lokalizacji instalację na gruncie 4,2kwp(z innej mojej posesji). I tutaj pytanie czy tą dodatkową instalację zgłaszać do pge, czy mogą nałożyć jakąś karę jak nie zgłoszę że rozbudowałem instalację?

----------


## humidorek

Formalnie musisz zgłosić w ciągu 14 dni, nie wiem, jakie są kary

----------


## animuss

> Ja mam taką sytuację, man na dachu instalację pv 9,96Kwp, dodatkowo chcę przenieść z innej lokalizacji instalację na gruncie 4,2kwp(z innej mojej posesji). I tutaj pytanie czy tą dodatkową instalację zgłaszać do pge, czy mogą nałożyć jakąś karę jak nie zgłoszę że rozbudowałem instalację?


Trochę niefortunnie, zakład energetyczny będzie chciał zabierać  nie 20% a 30% nadwyżek wprowadzonych do sieci energetycznej.

----------


## eprom

Wyczytałem, że 1000zł, ciekawe czy już były przypadki, że ktoś zapłacił tą karę.

----------


## stos

> Ja mam taką sytuację, man na dachu instalację pv 9,96Kwp, dodatkowo chcę przenieść z innej lokalizacji instalację na gruncie 4,2kwp(z innej mojej posesji). I tutaj pytanie czy tą dodatkową instalację zgłaszać do pge, czy mogą nałożyć jakąś karę jak nie zgłoszę że rozbudowałem instalację?


Nie musisz zgłaszać jeśli te dodatkowe kWp będą podłączone do inwertera OFF-gridowego.

----------


## eprom

> Nie musisz zgłaszać jeśli te dodatkowe kWp będą podłączone do inwertera OFF-gridowego.


Dobry pomysł, jak to można wykorzystać, kupić jakieś akumulatory i przełącznik, czy ktoś ma jakiś schemat takiego rozwiązania?

----------


## TomaszGejtz

Witam wszystkich ponownie mam pytanie troszkę z innej beczki. Posiadam instalacje PV on grid ale jak prądu z sieci braknie to wiadomo mimo słoneczka prądu nie będzie. Nie chcę inwestować w jakieś drogie magazyny energii z racji tego zakupiłem ostatnio UPSa z aku coś takiego https://allegro.pl/oferta/zasilacz-a...ah-12624106028
Służy mi ten ups do zasilania awaryjnie pieca peleciaka z możliwością palenia ręcznie drzewem. Przetestowałem sprzęt i bez nadmuchu pieca same pompki co 2szt i cwu 1szt śmiało starczy na 3 do 4 grzań np rano wieczorem i następnego dnia też rano i wieczorem.
Pytanie moje brzmi czy jak bym dokupił któryś z tych regulatorow:
https://allegro.pl/oferta/regulator-...24-11929124060
Lub
https://allegro.pl/oferta/regulator-...th-10615840710
Do tego panele około 200Wp 12v to czy mogę podłączyć bezpośrednio ładowanie z regulatora do aku w UPSie czy coś jeszcze po drodze muszę dołożyć aby doładowywać UPSa w razie dłuższego zaniku z sieci.
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi wiem że to trochę nie w temacie ale szukałem po forum i słabo o tym temacie a tu siedzi trochę fachowców elektroników co by wsparli mnie fachowym słowem.

----------


## Toty

Panowie udało mi się już dograć ofertę z wykonawcą z ktorej jestem zadowolony ale pozsotaje dwie kwestie do dogadania - wielkość falownika:
Czy na panele o mocy łącznej 7.6KW brać falownik 7KW czy 6KW ? Wykonawca poleca ten mniejszy bo twierdzi że procent czasu kiedy moc z paneli przekroczy moc falownika (innymi słoy będzie ścinał moc) bedzie bardzo niski i sytuacje takie zdarzą się może kilka razy w roku przez kilkadziesiąt minut. Dlatego poleca mniejszy falownik które będzie wzbudzał się szybciej i cześciej przy minimalnej energii ze slonca.... MA chłop rację? Inna firma mowiła mi żeby brać falownik dobrana do max mocy paneli lub niewiele mniej czyli jak paneli np 6.5 to brać falownik na 6KW a jak bedzie 7.5 to 7KW
Dodam że panele bedę skierowane idealnie na poludnie ale pod kątem 15 stopni bo dach jest plaski.
Druga sprawa to czy warto dopłacic do paneli typu n ? tzn n-type które mają większą trwałośc (mniejszą degradację wraz z upływem lat) i lepszą teoretyczną wydajność przy dużym nasłonecznieniu gdy wysoka temepratura paneli obniża ich wydajność pracy. Ktoś zna praktyczne zalety poza tym czym chwalą się producenci ? W PL ciągle panele slabsze typu p są dużo bardziej popularnie, pewnie ze względu na cenę....

----------


## gawel

> Panowie udało mi się już dograć ofertę z wykonawcą z ktorej jestem zadowolony ale pozsotaje dwie kwestie do dogadania - wielkość falownika:
> Czy na panele o mocy łącznej 7.6KW brać falownik 7KW czy 6KW ? Wykonawca poleca ten mniejszy bo twierdzi że procent czasu kiedy moc z paneli przekroczy moc falownika (innymi słoy będzie ścinał moc) bedzie bardzo niski i sytuacje takie zdarzą się może kilka razy w roku przez kilkadziesiąt minut. Dlatego poleca mniejszy falownik które będzie wzbudzał się szybciej i cześciej przy minimalnej energii ze slonca.... MA chłop rację? Inna firma mowiła mi żeby brać falownik dobrana do max mocy paneli lub niewiele mniej czyli jak paneli np 6.5 to brać falownik na 6KW a jak bedzie 7.5 to 7KW
> Dodam że panele bedę skierowane idealnie na poludnie ale pod kątem 15 stopni bo dach jest plaski.
> Druga sprawa to czy warto dopłacic do paneli typu n ? tzn n-type które mają większą trwałośc (mniejszą degradację wraz z upływem lat) i lepszą teoretyczną wydajność przy dużym nasłonecznieniu gdy wysoka temepratura paneli obniża ich wydajność pracy. Ktoś zna praktyczne zalezy poza tym czym chwalą się producenci ? W PL ciągle panele slabsze typu p są dużo bardziej popularnie, pewnie ze względu na cenę....


mam instalację 6,17 kWp z tego 4 na płaskim dachu 11 st i są to panele polikrystaliczne oraz dobudowałem po 2 latach ponad 2 kwp na gruncie mono i to wszystko jest na jednym falowniku sofar tlx 4,4 kW i działa to idealnie i bardzo stabilnie nie ma jakichś drastycznych obcięć

----------


## Toty

Masz to na dwóch osobnych stringach ? Czy można mieć nierowne stringi ? np 8 paneli na jednym a 10 na drugim lub 7 i 11 ?

jeszcze pytanko czy stosujecie w swoich instalacjach wyłącznik przeciwpożarowy? Instalator chce za to dodatkowe 1800zł i zastanawiam się czy to konieczne.

----------


## cangi80

Ja brałbym ten większy. Cena pewnie podobna a i na nim będą minimalne obcięcia. Ja mam falownik 4 kW a paneli 4,8 , panele też pod małym kątem 20 st. i nie są skierowane na południe tylko w dwóch stringach na południowy wschód i południowy zachód. Widziałem jak słońce wyszło z za chmur i wskoczyło chwilę 5,5 kW ale szybko falownik ograniczył na 4 kW. Przy mniejszym na uzysku rocznym stracisz może niewiele tylko parę procent ale zawsze dobre i to. Nie ma co patrzeć na to,że będzie wcześniej wstawał bo przy starcie jest tak mała produkcja , że nie ma to najmniejszego znaczenia. Prawdopodobnie to są te same falowniki tylko mają ustawioną większą moc maksymalną.
Stringi oczywiście mogą być różnej mocy aby tylko nie przesadzić z za małą ilością paneli.

----------


## gawel

> Masz to na dwóch osobnych stringach ? Czy można mieć nierowne stringi ? np 8 paneli na jednym a 10 na drugim lub 7 i 11 ?
> 
> jeszcze pytanko czy stosujecie w swoich instalacjach wyłącznik przeciwpożarowy? Instalator chce za to dodatkowe 1800zł i zastanawiam się czy to konieczne.


oczywiście na 2 oddzielnych stringach na pierwszym 14 paneli i na gruncie 6 , Można mieć nierówne stringi bo przez pierwsze 2 lata falownik korzystał tylko z jednego stringa. Nie mam takich cudów za 1800 ale ma zabezpieczone pv na gruncie przy kablu i 2 raz w budynku przed falownikiem co to jest sporo metrów.

Najważniejsze jest minimalne napięcie w falowniku dla danego stringu oraz napięcie startu PV bo wtedy można określić minimalną liczbę paneli na danym stringu dla danego falownika aby wystartował.

----------


## Jarekvw

Toty
Jeśli bierzesz pod uwagę falownik 6 kWp to zastanów sie czy nie zredukowac paneli do <6,5 kWp, odpadnie Ci wtedy koszt strażaka (opinii) i konieczność zgłaszania instalacji do straży.
Wyłącznika przeciwpożarowego nie mam; mam instalację na gruncie, falownik 6 kWp i z uwagi na strażaka 6,48 w panelach.

----------


## Toty

No właśnie zapomniałem o tym strażaku a to dadatkowe 1k zl na bzdety. Chyba zostane przy tych 6.5kw i falowniku 5kw chociaz to mi zabiera mozliwosc dolożenia kiedys 2 czy 3 paneli....
Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy dawać 14 dużych paneli po 450 (460W) czy 18 mniejszych po 400W. Cena ta sama. Te duże maja az 2m wysokości i zastanawiam się czy nie bedą bardziej podatne na porywy wiatru - w koncu to płaski dach.... ale z drugiej strony powierzchnia paneli bedzie bardzo podobna bo tych mniejszych będzie wiecej wiec na to samo chyba wyjdzie.... Te duże mają podwójne szkoło wiec są na pewno sztywniejsze i też dużo cięższe (27kg vs 20kg).

----------


## Jarekvw

Wg mnie falownik bym dał 6 kWp i paneli tak żeby byś poniżej tych magicznych 6,5, czyli 14x460=6440 albo 16x400=6400.
Jak się zmienią przepisy i magiczna liczba wyniesie np. 8 kWp to dołożysz  :wink: 
Przy wyborze paneli zastanowiłbym sie też nad ustawieniem; większe będą musiały mieć większy rozstaw rzędów
Co do wyłącznika się nie będę wypowiadał; ja mam na gruncie i celowo ograniczałem sie tak żeby nie musieć płacić za strażaka i jego pomysły. Przy dachu to jednak trochę inna sytuacja.

A tak z ciekawości; ma ktoś tą opinie rzeczoznawcy ppoż? co z niej wynika?

----------


## Toty

jesli chodzi o wiekszy rozstaw to raczej nie ma problemu, tam bedzie jeszcze z 1.5m zapasu do skraju dachu. Chyba zostanę przy tych 14x460 i falownik 6KW. Jednak będą dwa ogromne żagle bo praktycznie nie będzie żadnych przerw między panelami. Oby dach nie odfrunął.

----------


## Wekto

> No właśnie zapomniałem o tym strażaku a to dadatkowe 1k zl na bzdety. Chyba zostane przy tych 6.5kw i falowniku 5kw chociaz to mi zabiera mozliwosc dolożenia kiedys 2 czy 3 paneli....\


Bierz 6,5kW i falownik 6 albo i więcej. Zabierz do ręki kartę katalogową falownika i sam zobacz przy jakich napięciach startuje falownik 5, 6 czy 8kW. Będziesz mógł doedukować Twojego instalatora. 
Z rozłącznika przeciwpożarowego rezygnuj jeśli możesz niezależnie jaką będziesz miał instalację (czy większą czy mniejszą niż te magiczne 6,5kW). Chyba, że masz kubaturę większą niż 1000m3 lub strefy zagrożone wybuchem lub po prostu znajdzie się taki zapis w uzgodnieniach. 
Uzgodnienia popż to nie tysiąc złotych a zgłoszenie do PSP wyślesz sam lub zrobi to za Ciebie za darmo instalator. 

PS. Jaka firma zaproponowała Ci jaki falownik 7kW do 7,5kWp w modułach?

----------


## Toty

> Bierz 6,5kW i falownik 6 albo i więcej. Zabierz do ręki kartę katalogową falownika i sam zobacz przy jakich napięciach startuje falownik 5, 6 czy 8kW. Będziesz mógł doedukować Twojego instalatora.


Instalator raczej miał rację proponując 6KW do instalacji ktora miala miec 7.3KW. Tutaj jest fajnie zobrazowane dlaczego nie warto brać falownika zbyt dużego https://www.kolektory.com/porady-i-w...ltaicznej.html
Najśmieszniejsze w przykładzie z tego artykułu jest to że warunki tam podawane praktycznie pokrywają się z moimi co do mocy i kierunku paneli. Jedynie kąt dachu jest inny.
Jednak patrząc na to że kiedyś pewnie dołoże ze dwa panele do tych 6.5KW to wezme wiekszy falownik czyli 6KW godząc się z tym że do tego czasu przy pochmurnych dniach będę miał straty mocy.




> Uzgodnienia popż to nie tysiąc złotych a zgłoszenie do PSP wyślesz sam lub zrobi to za Ciebie za darmo instalator.


Chcesz powiedzieć że strażak będzie pracował za darmo? Trzeba też przygotować projekt z jego wskazówkami a podobno zawsze mają jakieś uwagi. Dojdzie też  dodatkowy sprzęt jaki sobie zażyczą typu metalowe korytko, automatyczny wyłącznik ppoz. Firma mówi żę zwykle koszt strażaka i jego zachcianek to dodatkowe 1.5k ale czesc biorą na siebie więc zostaje 1k zl. Nie wiem, może mnie naciąga ale w drugiej firmie powiedzieli jeszcze więcej.

Jeszcze taki artykul wpadł mi w oko:
https://www.tokfm.pl/Tokfm/7,103085,...-do-sieci.html

Znacie kogoś komu odrzucili wniosek w prywatnym domu? Skoro jest tyle odrzuceń to tak naprawdę trzeba by złożyć wniosek zanim zacznie się instalacja.... żeby potem nie zostać w cz... dupie z instalacją off-grid.

----------


## stos

> (...)Jednak patrząc na to że kiedyś pewnie dołoże ze dwa panele do tych 6.5KW to wezme wiekszy falownik czyli 6KW godząc się z tym że do tego czasu przy pochmurnych dniach będę miał straty mocy.(...)


Jeśli to dodawanie będzie za więcej niż 2-3 miesiące to może się zdarzyć że paneli które masz teraz instalowane już nie będzie i wtedy dopiero zostaniesz w "czarnej D..."

----------


## Wekto

> Instalator raczej miał rację proponując 6KW do instalacji ktora miala miec 7.3KW.


Z tego co pisałeś instalator argumentował to szybszym wzbudzaniem falownika a nie sprawnością falownika w różnych punktach jego pracy. Szybsze wzbudzanie falownika zweryfikujesz sobie sprawdzając kartę katalogową tego co Ci proponuje i sprawdzając napięcia startu w zależności od wybranej mocy z typoszeregu. Odnośnie sprawności to oczywiście racja. Tyle, że z jednej strony masz niższą sprawność rzędu 1-2 punktów procentowych w wybranych momentach pracy a po drugiej stronie masz obcinanie produkcji też w kilku momentach pracy. Jeśli Twój instalator ma jakieś profesjonalne oprogramowanie to niech przerzuci kilka mocy falownika w stałej instalacji. Szybko dojdzie do właściwych wniosków.   




> Jeżeli do osobówki zamontujemy za duży silnik (np. z ciężarówki), to moc auta będzie większa, ale paliwa też zużyjemy więcej, więc przejedziemy mniej


Po tym wstępie powinna zapalić Ci się alarmowa lampka w głowie. 





> Chcesz powiedzieć że strażak będzie pracował za darmo? Trzeba też przygotować projekt z jego wskazówkami a podobno zawsze mają jakieś uwagi.


Co ma u Ciebie robić strażak? Z rzeczoznawcą uzgadniasz a komendant PSP rejestruje. 




> Dojdzie też  dodatkowy sprzęt jaki sobie zażyczą typu metalowe korytko, automatyczny wyłącznik ppoz. Firma mówi żę zwykle koszt strażaka i jego zachcianek to dodatkowe 1.5k ale czesc biorą na siebie więc zostaje 1k zl. Nie wiem, może mnie naciąga ale w drugiej firmie powiedzieli jeszcze więcej.


Naciąga bo całość dla Twojego domu nie będzie go kosztowało więcej niż 500 zł. U nas rozłączniki stosujemy tylko w specyficznych sytuacjach. Więcej znajdziesz choćby tutaj 




> Znacie kogoś komu odrzucili wniosek w prywatnym domu? Skoro jest tyle odrzuceń to tak naprawdę trzeba by złożyć wniosek zanim zacznie się instalacja.... żeby potem nie zostać w cz... dupie z instalacją off-grid.


Odrzucają wnioski prosumentów? 
Drugie szybkie pytanie to czy twój instalator złoży wniosek o przyłączenie instalacji przed jej wykonaniem?

----------


## Robinson74

Mam pytanie. 
Czy w tym nowym systemie rozliczenia, jeśli moja instalacja będzie mieć 10 kWp, a ja na własny użytek będę potrzebował 6 kW, to czy ten nadmiar odsprzedam po jakiejś sensownej cenie? 
Innymi słowy, czy nie jest dla mnie zbyt szkodliwe przewymiarowanie instalacji (pod ewentualne nowe prądożerne urządzenia w przyszłości)? 
Czy znajdę gdzieś w internecie konkretne przykłady rozliczeń na podstawie realnych danych o rozliczeniach w nowym systemie w oparciu o zużycie prądu i moc paneli?

----------


## Toty

> Co ma u Ciebie robić strażak? Z rzeczoznawcą uzgadniasz a komendant PSP rejestruje.


to był oczywiście skrot myslowy, chodzi od specjalistę ktory zaopiniuje projekt i wskaże wytyczne dla budynku a w skrocie wezmie kasiorę za copy paste. I nie zrobi tego za 200 czy 300zł, ani za 400zł, przynajmniej nie w moim regionie.




> Jeśli Twój instalator ma jakieś profesjonalne oprogramowanie to niech przerzuci kilka mocy falownika w stałej instalacji. Szybko dojdzie do właściwych wniosków.


Nie chciałbym nagle być specjalistą w temacie ale przez ostatnie 24h poczytałem wiele artykułów i prawie wszystkie potwierdzały że maksymalnie wydajna praca paneli zgodnie z katalogowym max zdarza się tak rzadko i na tak krótko że nigdy nie pokryje strat związanych z niższa sprawnościa falownika dobranego jako zbyt duzy do danych paneli. Na płaskich dachach z kątem paneli =15stopni zaleca się max moc paneli >125 % mocy falownika. Czyli dla moich 6.5kw lepszy byłby jednak ten falownik 5kw, tymbardziej że panele sie bedą degradować z wiekiem. Ale tak jak pisaem - jesli będę kiedyś myslal o jakiejś rozbudowie to chyba jednak wezme nieco większy.

----------


## Toty

> Mam pytanie. 
> Czy w tym nowym systemie rozliczenia, jeśli moja instalacja będzie mieć 10 kWp, a ja na własny użytek będę potrzebował 6 kW, to czy ten nadmiar odsprzedam po jakiejś sensownej cenie? 
> Innymi słowy, czy nie jest dla mnie zbyt szkodliwe przewymiarowanie instalacji (pod ewentualne nowe prądożerne urządzenia w przyszłości)? 
> Czy znajdę gdzieś w internecie konkretne przykłady rozliczeń na podstawie realnych danych o rozliczeniach w nowym systemie w oparciu o zużycie prądu i moc paneli?


Kolego każdy artykuł napisany o tym od początku roku trąbi że w nowym systemie nie opłaca się nic odsprzedawać. Masz mieć moc paneli równą zapotrzebowaniu lub max 10% większą. Reszta to kasa w błoto.

----------


## marvinetal

Odmowy przyłączenia nie dotyczą prosumentów. ZE nie może odmówić prosumentowi jeśli dokumentacja się zgadza.

Bez magazynu to i tak będziesz odsprzedawał >80% produkcji (płaski dach na południe nie sprzyja autokonsumpcji).

Ja bym brał tyle mocy ile potrzebuję a nie trząsł portkami przed jakimś strażakiem. Pełno ludzi ma powyżej 6.5.

----------


## Toty

> Ja bym brał tyle mocy ile potrzebuję a nie trząsł portkami przed jakimś strażakiem. Pełno ludzi ma powyżej 6.5.


Tu nie chodzi o strach przed strażakiem tylko o dodatkowe koszty. Ten dodatkowy 1KW bedzie mnie kosztował ponad 3tyś a nie 1.800 zł bez strażaka. To po prostu nieekonomiczne.

Bank energii rzędu 10kwh to dodatkowy koszt 40k zl.  Wiem że niektorzy montują ale nie potrafię tego uzasadnić ekonomią. To się zwroci za dodatkowe 30-40lat. Chyba że bedą masowe blackouty. Wtedy się przyda.

----------


## stos

> )..._Chyba że bedą masowe blackouty. Wtedy się przyda.


Do czego Ci się przyda ON-gridowy inwerter podczas "blackout-u"?
Tylko się będziesz denerwował że słońce świeci a Ty prądu w domu nie masz.  :smile:

----------


## Toty

> Do czego Ci się przyda ON-gridowy inwerter podczas "blackout-u"?
> Tylko się będziesz denerwował że słońce świeci a Ty prądu w domu nie masz.


Przecież do banku energii bedzie inwerter hybrydowy z przełącznikiem.....

----------


## Toty

każdego sensownego, nie rozumiem twojego pytania.

----------


## stos

> Przecież do banku energii bedzie inwerter hybrydowy z przełącznikiem.....


Magazyn przydaje się nie tylko podczas "blackout-u".
Jak wprowadzą ceny zmieniające się co 15 minut albo godzinę to dopiero wtedy zauważysz zalety magazynu energii.

----------


## stos

> każdego sensownego, nie rozumiem twojego pytania.


Przepraszam ale myślałem że piszesz o swoim systemie.

----------


## Wekto

> to był oczywiście skrot myslowy, chodzi od specjalistę ktory zaopiniuje projekt i wskaże wytyczne dla budynku a w skrocie wezmie kasiorę za copy paste. I nie zrobi tego za 200 czy 300zł, ani za 400zł, przynajmniej nie w moim regionie.


Instalacje masz w Warszawie i musisz skorzystać z usług lokalnego rzeczoznawcy  :smile:  ? 
W linku który Ci podałem masz też cennik usług. Akurat z nimi nie współpracujemy ale to są normalne ceny. W tym samym linku masz też wytyczne których się trzymaj a nie dawaj sobie wcisnąć "strażaka za 1500 zł".  




> Nie chciałbym nagle być specjalistą w temacie ale przez ostatnie 24h poczytałem wiele artykułów i prawie wszystkie potwierdzały że maksymalnie wydajna praca paneli zgodnie z katalogowym max zdarza się tak rzadko i na tak krótko że nigdy nie pokryje strat związanych z niższa sprawnościa falownika


Najpierw pisałeś, że instalator przekonywał Cię do późniejszego startu przewymiarowanego falownika. Teraz przekonuje o maksymalnej sprawności przy 100% mocy nominalnej falownika. 
Na Twoim miejscu najpierw sprawdziłbym czy Twój instalator jest na liście certyfikowanych instalatorów w UDT i z tego ewentualnie wyciągnął jakieś wnioski. TUTAJ masz aktualną listę. 
Sprawność falownika w zależności od generowanej mocy mniej więcej odczytasz z kart katalogowych. Proponowałem Ci wcześniej abyś do nich sięgnął. Nie wiem co masz mieć montowane ale pierwszy z brzegu producent podaje dokładniejsze wyjaśnienie TUTAJ. 

PS. Aby nie było to sam mam klasyczny falownik stringowy 8kW do instalacji 9,9kWp na jednym łańcuchu skierowanym częściowo na południe a częściowo na wschód-zachód.

----------


## cactus

> Magazyn przydaje się nie tylko podczas "blackout-u".
> Jak wprowadzą ceny zmieniające się co 15 minut albo godzinę to dopiero wtedy zauważysz zalety magazynu energii.


tia tylko jakie to musiałyby być zyski żeby zrównoważyły koszty inwestycji rzędu 40-50tyś za 10kwh ? Zalet może jest kilka ale wada jedna ogromna i niepodważalna - brak opłacalności. Koszty są astronomiczne i inwestycja niczym się nie wybroni. A ta dopłata z Moj prad rzędu 7.5k czy 8.5k to jest jakieś 15% inwestycji....

----------


## Toty

> Instalacje masz w Warszawie i musisz skorzystać z usług lokalnego rzeczoznawcy  ? 
> W linku który Ci podałem masz też cennik usług. Akurat z nimi nie współpracujemy ale to są normalne ceny. W tym samym linku masz też wytyczne których się trzymaj a nie dawaj sobie wcisnąć "strażaka za 1500 zł".


 Wygooglowalem jednego w mojej okolicy ktory ma cennik na stronie i podane "od 600 netto" + dojazd. A to dopiero polowa kosztów bo firma montująca przecież jeszcze musi dorobić projekt pod jego wytyczne oraz zakupic sprzęt który dojdzie. 



> Najpierw pisałeś, że instalator przekonywał Cię do późniejszego startu przewymiarowanego falownika. Teraz przekonuje o maksymalnej sprawności przy 100% mocy nominalnej falownika.


 Pierwsza zdanie jest prawdziwe a drugie sobie wymyśliłeś/przerobileś, Nic takiego nie napisałem. Napisałem że odcięcie mocy przy dojsciu do maxa falowanika będzie tak rzadkie w naszym klimacie że nie zrownoważy strat spodowodowanych jego przewymiarowaniem.





> Proponowałem Ci wcześniej abyś do nich sięgnął. Nie wiem co masz mieć montowane ale pierwszy z brzegu producent podaje dokładniejsze wyjaśnienie TUTAJ.


No ok, podają tam mniej więcej to co na każdej innej stronie, żeby dobierać min na stosunek 1.1
Przykladowana specyfikacja dla Falownikow Foxess, inne mają podobne dane:

----------


## stos

> tia tylko jakie to musiałyby być zyski żeby zrównoważyły koszty inwestycji rzędu 40-50tyś za 10kwh ? Zalet może jest kilka ale wada jedna ogromna i niepodważalna - brak opłacalności. Koszty są astronomiczne i inwestycja niczym się nie wybroni. A ta dopłata z Moj prad rzędu 7.5k czy 8.5k to jest jakieś 15% inwestycji....


Nie wiem skąd masz te ceny za magazyn 10kW ale ja zapłaciłem 25k za magazyn 20kWh.
Znajomy zapłacił 12k za 7kWh.
Za dodatkowe 40kWh zapłacę maksymalnie 20k.

----------


## Toty

10KW z falownikiem hybrydowym? najtansze 10kwh na allegro jest za 21 tyś (goła jednostka baterii ze sterownikiem) bez falownika i osprzętu, montażu itp Falownik 3F rzędu 6-7kw to koszt kilkunastu tyś z tego co wyszukałem.

----------


## pdothash

> Kolego każdy artykuł napisany o tym od początku roku trąbi że w nowym systemie nie opłaca się nic odsprzedawać. Masz mieć moc paneli równą zapotrzebowaniu lub max 10% większą. Reszta to kasa w błoto.


Tego nikt z całą pewnością stwierdzić nie może, bo nie wiadomo po jakiej cenie będziesz sprzedawał energię.

----------


## Wekto

> Wygooglowalem jednego w mojej okolicy ktory ma cennik na stronie i podane "od 600 netto" + dojazd. A to dopiero polowa kosztów bo firma montująca przecież jeszcze musi dorobić projekt pod jego wytyczne oraz zakupic sprzęt który dojdzie. 
>  Pierwsza zdanie jest prawdziwe a drugie sobie wymyśliłeś/przerobileś, Nic takiego nie napisałem. Napisałem że odcięcie mocy przy dojsciu do maxa falowanika będzie tak rzadkie w naszym klimacie że nie zrownoważy strat spodowodowanych jego przewymiarowaniem.


A ja nie odniosłem się do ilości godzin gdy moduły dadzą STC albo i więcej ale do spadku sprawności przewymiarowanego falownika.
Uzgodnienie z rzeczoznawcą jest po stronie instalatora. Uzgadnia projekt który i tak musi wykonać. Już Ci pisałem o tym, że żadnego sprzętu masz sobie nie dać wcisnąć jeśli masz standardowe warunki. To wszystko masz wcześniej opisane przeze mnie a dokładniej wyjaśnione w linku, który Ci podałem. Nie upieraj się co do tych 1500-1800 zł. 
 Założyłem, że szukasz na forum pomocy. Nie musisz mi ufać jako instalatorowi. Chcę Ci pomóc odsyłając do materiałów źródłowych. Jak wykorzystasz tą wiedzę to już zależy od Ciebie. 





> No ok, podają tam mniej więcej to co na każdej innej stronie, żeby dobierać min na stosunek 1.1


Napisałeś wcześniej, że po lekturze wielu artykułów wyciągnąłeś wniosek "Czyli dla moich 6.5kw lepszy byłby jednak ten falownik 5kw". Zalinkowałeś też na początku artykuł z takim stwierdzeniem "sprawność maksymalna 98% jest osiągana, gdy falownik generuje moc w zakresie 70-100%". Mam nadzieję, że po lekturze na stronie Growatta wiesz już jak dobrać poprawnie falownik do Twojej instalacji.




> Przykladowana specyfikacja dla Falownikow Foxess, inne mają podobne dane:


Nie to. Szukaj wykresu sprawności w zależności od generowanej mocy.

----------


## Toty

> Napisałeś wcześniej, że po lekturze wielu artykułów wyciągnąłeś wniosek "Czyli dla moich 6.5kw lepszy byłby jednak ten falownik 5kw". Zalinkowałeś też na początku artykuł z takim stwierdzeniem "sprawność maksymalna 98% jest osiągana, gdy falownik generuje moc w zakresie 70-100%". Mam nadzieję, że po lekturze na stronie Growatta wiesz już jak dobrać poprawnie falownik do Twojej instalacji.


Otóż nie wiem. Różnica jest tam taka że zalecają pracę na 40-60% max mocy wydajnosci falownika, ale czy to da mi falownik 6kw dla instalacji 6.5kw ?




> Nie to. Szukaj wykresu sprawności w zależności od generowanej mocy.


Brak takiego wykresu w karcie którą mam dla Foxess G3. Ale nawet jak ją znajdę to bądź tak miły i postaw koncowy wniosek jaka moc falownika dla instalacji 6.5kw i dlaczego ?

----------


## stos

> 10KW z falownikiem hybrydowym? najtansze 10kwh na allegro jest za 21 tyś (goła jednostka baterii ze sterownikiem) bez falownika i osprzętu, montażu itp Falownik 3F rzędu 6-7kw to koszt kilkunastu tyś z tego co wyszukałem.


Tak, z falownikiem off-gridowym.
Dlaczego do ceny magazynu dodajesz falownik on-gridowy?
Chyba wiesz że falownik hybrydowy składa się z 2 komponentów. Falownika on-gridowego i inwertera do pracy wyspowej.

----------


## Wekto

> Brak takiego wykresu w karcie którą mam dla Foxess G3. Ale nawet jak ją znajdę to bądź tak miły i postaw koncowy wniosek jaka moc falownika dla instalacji 6.5kw i dlaczego ?



Odpowiedziałem Ci w pierwszym poście:




> Bierz 6,5kW i falownik 6 albo i więcej.


Masz wybranego instalatora więc niech on Ci przygotuje projekt i warianty w BlueSolu czy PV*Solu. W naszej firmie pracujemy na tym pierwszym programie.

Jeśli dalej nie jesteś przekonany to przynajmniej przeczytaj TO. Zwłaszcza, że o ile się nie mylę bierzesz pod uwagę ewentualną przyszłą rozbudowę instalacji. 

Rzadko montujemy FoxESSy i nie mam pod ręką wykresu sprawności tego falownika. Sięgnij do tego linka Growatta. Tam masz wykres który pokrywa się w większości z pozostałymi tego typu produktami. 

PS. Jaka firma zaproponowała Ci jaki falownik 7kW do 7,5kWp w modułach?

----------


## Toty

> Odpowiedziałem Ci w pierwszym poście:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeśli dalej nie jesteś przekonany to przynajmniej przeczytaj TO. Zwłaszcza, że o ile się nie mylę bierzesz pod uwagę ewentualną przyszłą rozbudowę instalacji.


Bardzo ciekawe zestawienie pod tym linkiem ale to tylko symulacje - ciekawe jak bliskie są realnym wynikom. Wyniki wskazują mniej wiecej że falownik można wziąć dwa razy za duzy albo dwa razy za mały a i tak straty energii bedą ponizej 1%. Nie umiem sobie loginicznie tego wytłumaczyć i w tym artykule też tego nie tłumaczą. Przecież jak damy falownik dwa razy za mały to nam będzie bardzo często ścinał maksymalną moc, nawet przy srednich warunach słonecznych.... Ale to tylko takie moje teoretyzowanie.
W każdym razie wezmę ten wiekszy falownik, już bez wątpliwości. Mam nadzieje tylko że dla  falownikow innych producentów symulacje wyglądałyby bardzo podobnie.




> [
> PS. Jaka firma zaproponowała Ci jaki falownik 7kW do 7,5kWp w modułach?


Firma ze Ślaska, ale w ofercie jest zapis że nie mogę jej ujawniać osobom trzecim więc wolę nie podawać. A dlaczego pytasz?


Skoro jesteś instalatorem to może napisz jak z twojego doświadczenia wygląda bezpieczenstwo montowania bardzo dużych paneli na plaskim dachu? Wolałbyć dać w linii więcej mnijeszych paneli (ponizej 1.8m wysokosci) czy mniej wyższych (powyzej 2.1m wysokosci) ?

----------


## Wekto

> Wyniki wskazują mniej wiecej że falownik można wziąć dwa razy za duzy albo dwa razy za mały a i tak straty energii bedą ponizej 1%


Ja widzę ponad 13%. 






> Firma ze Ślaska, ale w ofercie jest zapis że nie mogę jej ujawniać osobom trzecim więc wolę nie podawać. A dlaczego pytasz?


Żaden większy producent falowników stringowych nie ma w typoszeregu falownika 7kW.





> Skoro jesteś instalatorem to może napisz jak z twojego doświadczenia wygląda bezpieczenstwo montowania bardzo dużych paneli na plaskim dachu? Wolałbyć dać w linii więcej mnijeszych paneli (ponizej 1.8m wysokosci) czy mniej wyższych (powyzej 2.1m wysokosci) ?


Zabierz do ręki instrukcję montażu Twoich modułów. Będziesz wiedział jak można je montować (w których obszarach można zastosować mocowanie). Porównaj to do instrukcji montażowych konstrukcji wsporczych (np. TUTAJ). Najlepiej ten system który chce zastosować instalator. 
Z praktyki.  Unikamy podnoszenia modułów powyżej 20 stopni. Pamiętaj o wiatrownicy na odkrytym dachu. Często na niej oszczędzają. Większy moduł, mały kąt to większe ryzyko zalegania śniegu i związane z tym konsekwencje. Jeśli możesz stosuj mniejszy wymiar (droższa konstrukcja dla tej samej mocy pola modułów). Ogólnie jest tam jeszcze sporo detali. Na dysku mam sporo fotek z efektów złych montaży na dachach płaskich. Wysyp tego typu fotek pojawia się na fb zawsze po większych wichurach.

----------


## d7d

> Firma ze Ślaska, ale w ofercie jest zapis że nie mogę jej ujawniać osobom trzecim więc wolę nie podawać. A dlaczego pytasz?


Ciekawe zastrzeżenie.

----------


## marvinetal

> Tu nie chodzi o strach przed strażakiem tylko o dodatkowe koszty. Ten dodatkowy 1KW bedzie mnie kosztował ponad 3tyś a nie 1.800 zł bez strażaka. To po prostu nieekonomiczne.


No ale piszesz o dołożeniu w przyszłości więcej paneli i po to chcesz wziąć teraz przewymiarowany falownik, więc w końcu i tak przekroczysz te 6.5kw mocy.

Myślisz ze za kilka lat ten "strażak" weźmie mniej niż teraz? Albo że ekipa specjalnie ściągnięta do dołożenia kilku nowych paneli weźmie mniej niż jakby kładli je od razu? Bardziej prawdopodobne ze zapłacisz 2x tyle co teraz za te sama robotę i będziesz kilka lat produkcji z tych paneli w plecy - aneksy prosumenckie są na 15lat wiec jak za 5 lat dołożysz paneli to zostanie ci 10.

----------


## stos

> No ale piszesz o dołożeniu w przyszłości więcej paneli i po to chcesz wziąć teraz przewymiarowany falownik, więc w końcu i tak przekroczysz te 6.5kw mocy.
> 
> Myślisz ze za kilka lat ten "strażak" weźmie mniej niż teraz? Albo że ekipa specjalnie ściągnięta do dołożenia kilku nowych paneli weźmie mniej niż jakby kładli je od razu? Bardziej prawdopodobne ze zapłacisz 2x tyle co teraz za te sama robotę i będziesz kilka lat produkcji z tych paneli w plecy - aneksy prosumenckie są na 15lat wiec jak za 5 lat dołożysz paneli to zostanie ci 10.


Jeśli wtedy znajdzie panele pasujące do tych instalowanych dzisiaj.
"Myślę że wątpię".  :smile:

----------


## Toty

No właśnie o to się rozchodzi że mi te 6.5 KW powinno wystarczyć. Patrzę na liczniki i od momentu wprowadzenia zuzyłem 25MWh a mieszkam dokładnie 4 lata więc wychodzi mniej niż 6.5 na rok. Mam pompę ciepła i więcej prądu już nie będę potrzebował, chyba że kiedyś wstawie ładowarkę do auta w co bardzo wapie w najbliższych 5 latach.
Teraz przy netbellingu kompletnie nie opłaca się mieć zbyt dużej instalacji- teraz jest chwilowo anomalia i ceny detaliczne są większe od rynkowych ale przecież w przyszłym roku wszystko wróci do normy, a tymbardzije później.
Poza tym ten jeden czy dwa panele przecież mogę sobie sam dołożyć. To już nie jest żaden wyczyn. Kwestia tych uzgodnien poż. które raczej zawsze będą konieczne.

----------


## Toty

> Ja widzę ponad 13%.


w wariancie na południe jest 13% a w mniej dogodnych juz np 3%, a dla falownika 30% za malego juz tylko 1% więc to troche dziwne.




> Z praktyki.  Unikamy podnoszenia modułów powyżej 20 stopni. Pamiętaj o wiatrownicy na odkrytym dachu. Często na niej oszczędzają. Większy moduł, mały kąt to większe ryzyko zalegania śniegu i związane z tym konsekwencje. Jeśli możesz stosuj mniejszy wymiar (droższa konstrukcja dla tej samej mocy pola modułów). Ogólnie jest tam jeszcze sporo detali. Na dysku mam sporo fotek z efektów złych montaży na dachach płaskich. Wysyp tego typu fotek pojawia się na fb zawsze po większych wichurach.


U mnie jest tak że dach ma linie łamania w połowie (jest dwuspadowy) i poludniowa strona ma spadek 5° w stronę słonca a polnocna 5stopni ale w druga stronę. Więc ten drugi rząd paneli ktory będzie stał na polnocnej stronie dachu musiałby mieć podstawy 20° zeby uzyskać 15° do slonca. Stąd moje obawy jeśli chodzi o tam wysokie panele.... czy wiatrownice załatwią sprawę ? Oglądam ten katalog który wrzuciłeś ale tam w ogole nie widze opcji dla dachu płaskiego gdzie konstrukcja pod spodem jest drewniana, a u mnie wlaśnie pod papą są deski na krokwiach. Wiec to kontrukcja lekka. Zalecają montaż tylko na dachach w wylewką i stropodachach ? Ja mam pustkę miedzy zelebetonowym stropem a dachem ktory jest 50cm wyzej. U sąsiadów praktycznie na identycznych dachach tyle że z wylewkami panele stoją na trojkatach 15° bez żadnych wiatrownic, ale mają dużo krotsze panele (chyba 170cm wysokosci)

----------


## Robinson74

> Kolego każdy artykuł napisany o tym od początku roku trąbi że w nowym systemie nie opłaca się nic odsprzedawać. Masz mieć moc paneli równą zapotrzebowaniu lub max 10% większą. Reszta to kasa w błoto.


Czyli taka przewymiarowana instalacja nie "zarobi na siebie"?

----------


## d7d

> Kolego każdy artykuł napisany o tym od początku roku trąbi że w nowym systemie nie opłaca się nic odsprzedawać. Masz mieć moc paneli równą zapotrzebowaniu lub max 10% większą. Reszta to kasa w błoto.


Moc masz w kW lub w kWp a zapotrzebowanie masz w kWh.
Zawsze będziesz miał produkcję której nie zużyjesz na bieżące potrzeby (chyba że dobrze dobrany masz magazyn energii).
Latem zawsze będzie nadprodukcję energii i oddawanie do sieci (czyli sprzedaż)

Jeżeli miałeś na myśli PV np. 5 kWp i zużycie na poziomie ok. 5.000 kWh to zawsze będzie nadprodukcja latem w ciągu dnia i braki produkcji w okresie wrzesień - luty i do tego zawsze nocą itp.

Czy PV będzie się opłacać to będzie zależeć od cen zakupu i sprzedaży energii .

----------


## dwiecegly

Słuchajcie. pytanie do montażystów PV. Jaki macie pomysł z montażem paneli (ekierek) do krokwi przez papę jeśli papa zakrywa miejsce prowadzenia krokwi? Tzn jak trafić śrubą w krokiew jeśli nie można podejrzeć w którym miejscu są prowadzone? Mogę podejrzeć tylko pierwszą krokiew od strony muru, dalej już nie widac ze względu na brak dostępu, także od dołu - mała pustka między stropem a dachem prawie całkowicie wypełniona ociepleniem. Według projektu krokwie (14x7cm) idą co 80cm ale wiadomo... projekt projektem a wystarczy że przesuneli jedną belkę o kilka cm np ze względu na komin i trafimy w pustkę pod deską zamiast w krokiew....

----------


## stos

> Słuchajcie. pytanie do montażystów PV. Jaki macie pomysł z montażem paneli (ekierek) do krokwi przez papę jeśli papa zakrywa miejsce prowadzenia krokwi? Tzn jak trafić śrubą w krokiew jeśli nie można podejrzeć w którym miejscu są prowadzone? Mogę podejrzeć tylko pierwszą krokiew od strony muru, dalej już nie widac ze względu na brak dostępu, także od dołu - mała pustka między stropem a dachem prawie całkowicie wypełniona ociepleniem. Według projektu krokwie (14x7cm) idą co 80cm ale wiadomo... projekt projektem a wystarczy że przesuneli jedną belkę o kilka cm np ze względu na komin i trafimy w pustkę pod deską zamiast w krokiew....


Termowizja?
Miejsca połączenia powierzchni dachu z krokwią mogą być cieplejsze.

----------


## dwiecegly

W pustce miedzy dachem a stropem jest wiele cm wełny i jakiegoś granulatu. Róznica jesli bedzie to bardzo niewielka....

----------


## Robinson74

*Polenergia* oferuje mi panele *Jinko* typu bifacial ponad 500W. 
Czy to będą dobre panele?

----------


## d7d

> *Polenergia* oferuje mi panele *Jinko* typu bifacial ponad 500W. 
> Czy to będą dobre panele?


Na dachu czy na gruncie?
Jaka cena?

----------


## Robinson74

Oczywiście na gruncie. Słupki zalewane betonem. 
Jeszcze nie otrzymałem oficjalnej oferty, ale za całość ok. 40000 zł z panelami ok. 5-6 kW i z falownikiem hybrydowym.
+ ewentualnie 27000 zł za magazyn, za który, jak rozumiem, refundacja wyniesie 16000 zł.

Swoją drogą dziwi mnie, że jak wpisuję na forum Muratora "polenergia", to nie widzę praktycznie żadnych wpisów. Czyżby tak duża firma nie wykonywała instalacji.

----------


## d7d

> Oczywiście na gruncie. Słupki zalewane betonem. 
> Jeszcze nie otrzymałem oficjalnej oferty, ale za całość ok. 40000 zł z panelami ok. 5-6 kW i z falownikiem hybrydowym.
> + ewentualnie 27000 zł za magazyn, za który, jak rozumiem, refundacja wyniesie 16000 zł.
> 
> Swoją drogą dziwi mnie, że jak wpisuję na forum Muratora "polenergia", to nie widzę praktycznie żadnych wpisów. Czyżby tak duża firma nie wykonywała instalacji.


40.000 zł za 5-6 kWp to jest wg mnie bardzo drogo.
Jaki falownik?
27.000 zł za magazyn - jakiej firmy i jakiej pojemności?
_
AKTUALIZACJA – ZMIANA POZIOMU DOFINANSOWANIA W PROGRAMIE MÓJ PRĄD 4.0
Jak przekazał NFOŚiGW od 15.12.2022 roku nastąpią zmiany w wysokości dopłat, które można otrzymać w ramach czwartej edycji programu Mój Prąd. Zmiany te dotyczą także prosumentów planujących inwestycję w instalację PV z magazynem energii. Nowe kwoty dofinansowań przestawiają się jak poniżej.
W przypadku zgłoszenia do dofinansowania mikroinstalacji PV wraz z magazynem energii dofinansowanie wyniesie:
- do mikroinstalacji do 50% kosztów kwalifikowanych nie więcej niż 7 tys. zł;
- do magazynu energii do 50% kosztów kwalifikowanych nie więcej niż 16 tys. zł._

źródło:
https://enerad.pl/aktualnosci/dofina...-energii-2022/

----------


## Robinson74

> 40.000 zł za 5-6 kWp to jest wg mnie bardzo drogo.
> Jaki falownik?
> 27.000 zł za magazyn - jakiej firmy i jakiej pojemności?


Tak, Polenergia jest droższą firmą niż lokalne firemki, ale wydaje się być bardzo solidna. Gwarantuję konkretną wydajność, a w razie jej braku pokrywają różnicę. Skorzystał już na tym mój kumpel, który miał przez 2 tygodnie jakieś uszkodzenie, chyba falownika. 
Poza tym trudno sobie wyobrazić wyegzekwowanie gwarancji 25 lat od drobnych firemek z o.o. z kapitałem zakładowym kilkanaście tysięcy zł, których może za chwilę nie być, bo jak wiadomo wiele firm rzuciło się na ten biznes ze względu na dużą opłacalność tej działalności. 
Szczegóły co do paneli, falownika i magazynu podam po otrzymaniu oferty.

----------


## animuss

> Poza tym trudno sobie wyobrazić wyegzekwowanie gwarancji 25 lat od drobnych firemek z o.o. z kapitałem zakładowym kilkanaście tysięcy zł, .


 :big lol:

----------


## stos

> Tak, Polenergia jest droższą firmą niż lokalne firemki, ale wydaje się być bardzo solidna. Gwarantuję konkretną wydajność, a w razie jej braku pokrywają różnicę. Skorzystał już na tym mój kumpel, który miał przez 2 tygodnie jakieś uszkodzenie, chyba falownika. 
> Poza tym trudno sobie wyobrazić wyegzekwowanie gwarancji 25 lat od drobnych firemek z o.o. z kapitałem zakładowym kilkanaście tysięcy zł, których może za chwilę nie być, bo jak wiadomo wiele firm rzuciło się na ten biznes ze względu na dużą opłacalność tej działalności. 
> Szczegóły co do paneli, falownika i magazynu podam po otrzymaniu oferty.


Jest na rynku taka duża firma Stilo. Właściwie powiedziawszy to niedługo będzie "była" bo nawet nie można od niej dzisiaj wymusić wykonanie pracy za którą się już zapłaciło. A co mówić o respektowaniu gwarancji.  :smile:

----------


## d7d

> Tak, Polenergia jest droższą firmą niż lokalne firemki, ale wydaje się być bardzo solidna. Gwarantuję konkretną wydajność, a w razie jej braku pokrywają różnicę. Skorzystał już na tym mój kumpel, który miał przez 2 tygodnie jakieś uszkodzenie, chyba falownika. 
> Poza tym trudno sobie wyobrazić wyegzekwowanie gwarancji 25 lat od drobnych firemek z o.o. z kapitałem zakładowym kilkanaście tysięcy zł, których może za chwilę nie być, bo jak wiadomo wiele firm rzuciło się na ten biznes ze względu na dużą opłacalność tej działalności. 
> Szczegóły co do paneli, falownika i magazynu podam po otrzymaniu oferty.


Polenergia to duża korporacyjna firma.
Jaką konkretną wydajność gwarantują, w jakich okresach i przez jaki okres?

_Gwarancja
Polenergia Fotowoltaika to gwarancja na lata. Korzystaj z darmowej energii prosto ze Słońca dzięki własnej instalacji fotowoltaicznej. Dobrej jakości moduły mogą służyć nawet przez 40 lat. 
Dodatkowo gwarantujemy dostarczenie deklarowanej ilości energii lub dofinansujemy Twój rachunek._
https://www.polenergia-pv.pl/

Masz konkretne dane?

Zlikwidować się może i duża i mała firma.
Dotyczy to i JDG i spółek z dużym i z małym kapitałem.

----------


## Robinson74

Na dzień dzisiejszy dostałem maila z ofertą od Polenergii, ale do końca go nie rozumiem. 
Link nie działa, a mam jedynie zrzuty ekranu przesłane do mnie mailem. 
Na razie chyba odpuszczę Polenergię. 

Moc: 4860 kWp
Panele: Jinko Solar 540 W Bifacial
Liczba: 9 sztuk
Inwerter: Growatt / Sungrow / FoxESS (bez szczegółów) 
Cena: 38 164 PLN (ale tutaj uwaga, nie wiem, czy już nie odliczyli dofinansowania, żeby ładniej wyglądało)

----------


## gawel

> Na dzień dzisiejszy dostałem maila z ofertą od Polenergii, ale do końca go nie rozumiem. 
> Link nie działa, a mam jedynie zrzuty ekranu przesłane do mnie mailem. 
> Na razie chyba odpuszczę Polenergię. 
> 
> Moc: 4860 kWp
> Panele: Jinko Solar 540 W Bifacial
> Liczba: 9 sztuk
> Inwerter: Growatt / Sungrow / FoxESS (bez szczegółów) 
> Cena: 38 164 PLN (ale tutaj uwaga, nie wiem, czy już nie odliczyli dofinansowania, żeby ładniej wyglądało)


 :jaw drop:

----------


## Krzysztof_x

W lutym tego roku zakładałem 5,25 z falownikiem SolarEdge za 30k co już wydawało mi się sporo, a tutaj jeszcze więcej.

----------


## stos

> Na dzień dzisiejszy dostałem maila z ofertą od Polenergii, ale do końca go nie rozumiem. 
> Link nie działa, a mam jedynie zrzuty ekranu przesłane do mnie mailem. 
> Na razie chyba odpuszczę Polenergię. 
> 
> Moc: 4860 kWp
> Panele: Jinko Solar 540 W Bifacial
> Liczba: 9 sztuk
> Inwerter: Growatt / Sungrow / FoxESS (bez szczegółów) 
> Cena: 38 164 PLN (ale tutaj uwaga, nie wiem, czy już nie odliczyli dofinansowania, żeby ładniej wyglądało)


To się nazywa "kradzież zuchwała"  :sad:

----------


## gawel

> To się nazywa "kradzież zuchwała"


to się nazywa test łosia  :smile: )

----------


## animuss

> Na dzień dzisiejszy dostałem maila z ofertą od Polenergii. 
> Na razie chyba odpuszczę Polenergię. 
> Moc: 4860 kWp
> Cena: 38 164 PLN (ale tutaj uwaga, nie wiem, czy już nie odliczyli dofinansowania, żeby ładniej wyglądało)


Strasznie tanio 7 zł za kilowatopik,  brałbym w ciemno, jeszcze bym im skrzynkę gorzały dał!  :wave:

----------


## d7d

> Na dzień dzisiejszy dostałem maila z ofertą od Polenergii, ale do końca go nie rozumiem. 
> Link nie działa, a mam jedynie zrzuty ekranu przesłane do mnie mailem. 
> Na razie chyba odpuszczę Polenergię. 
> 
> Moc: 4860 kWp
> Panele: Jinko Solar 540 W Bifacial
> Liczba: 9 sztuk
> Inwerter: Growatt / Sungrow / FoxESS (bez szczegółów) 
> Cena: 38 164 PLN (ale tutaj uwaga, nie wiem, czy już nie odliczyli dofinansowania, żeby ładniej wyglądało)


To już nie chcesz solidnej firmy z gwarancją produkcji i wybierzesz lokalną firemkę?  :wink: 

Sprawdź cenę czy jest brutto i czy nie odliczyli dofinansowania i ulgi podatkowej.  :smile:

----------


## d7d

> Strasznie tanio 7 zł za kilowatopik,  brałbym w ciemno, jeszcze bym im skrzynkę gorzały dał!


 :yes:

----------


## niedowiarek

> Strasznie tanio 7 zł za kilowatopik,  brałbym w ciemno, jeszcze bym im skrzynkę gorzały dał!


Racja! Nawet na zagrychę bym nie poskąpił  :wink:

----------


## Robinson74

Hehe, sprawdziłem. Jednak nie odliczyli dofinansowania. 

Oto ta oferta.

----------


## d7d

> Hehe, sprawdziłem. Jednak nie odliczyli dofinansowania. 
> 
> Oto ta oferta.


Ładna ściemka  :smile: 
Masz wszytko dokładnie i wystarczająco jasno wytłumaczone?

----------


## Robinson74

Oczywiście nie, ale chętnie zadam im konkretne pytania weryfikacyjne. Podpowiedzcie tylko jakie.  :smile:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Oczywiście nie, ale chętnie zadam im konkretne pytania weryfikacyjne. Podpowiedzcie tylko jakie.


Może spytaj jakie substancje psychoaktywne mieszali z alkoholem przygotowując ofertę.

----------


## Robinson74

Hehe, OK, pytanie zanotowane.  :wink:  
Jakieś inne?

----------


## animuss

Janosikowa dotacja. :big lol: 
https://businessinsider.com.pl/wiado...a-lata/v5hetnq

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jak latem normą jest u mnie przekroczone napięcie ponad 253V, a często pod 260V. Do tego nad ranem, długo przed wchodem słońca, mam nawet 253V.
Lipną sieć, lipny trafo.
Pewnie ustawione na trafo 253 albo i 260V.
Tak dzisiaj około południa na moim falowniku zobaczyłem 201,1V.
To potwierdza, że linia to dno.
Ostatnio była przebudowywana w 1996r.
Teraz jest 5x więcej domów.
Linia średniego napięcia, pewnie od 40 lat nie ruszana.

----------


## marcinbbb

U mnie jak na wsi zobaczyli ponad 400kWp przyjechali i zmniejszyli napięcie że w nocy mam 213V w dzień nie przekracza 233V.
W nocy klimy chodzą bo sąsiedzi doinstalowali ich dziesiątki (wungiel drogi a grzać trza)

----------


## animuss

Czy on aby jest psychicznie zdrowy?

----------


## gawel

> Czy on aby jest psychicznie zdrowy?


Diese Blondine nicht gut  :no:  :big lol:

----------


## daamiann88

Czy przy założeniu, że instalację i panele położę sam na gruncie, falownik umieszczę za licznikiem (na tej samej ścianie), firma mi to zepnie i da papiery... warto się pchać w PV? Instalacja 3,6 kw, po dotacji i odzyskaniu podatku, wyjdzie mnie na gotowo jakieś 6000 zł  

Zużycie domu to póki co 2100-2300 kWh rocznie... zapewne wzrośnie.... 
Jak warunki z tym odbiorem kWh po 2024 będą dobre, to PC też wpadnie.

----------


## TomaszGejtz

Jak ma wpaść u ciebie PC to bym mierzył w większą instalację foto. Ta 3,6 zrobi rocznie ponad 4MW a to mało przy PC.

----------


## daamiann88

Na razie chciałbym zabezpieczyć prąd bytowy. Gdy w 2024 wprowadzą  rozliczanie godzinowe, zobaczę jak to będzie wyglądać i podejmę decyzje o pompie.

----------


## TomaszGejtz

Z tego co wiem już jest rozliczanie godzinowe w Energa. U mnie na rachunku jest to ujęte.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Czy przy założeniu, że instalację i panele położę sam na gruncie, falownik umieszczę za licznikiem (na tej samej ścianie), firma mi to zepnie i da papiery... warto się pchać w PV? Instalacja 3,6 kw, po dotacji i odzyskaniu podatku, wyjdzie mnie na gotowo jakieś 6000 zł  
> 
> Zużycie domu to póki co 2100-2300 kWh rocznie... zapewne wzrośnie.... 
> Jak warunki z tym odbiorem kWh po 2024 będą dobre, to PC też wpadnie.


A masz już firmę, która to zrobi?

----------


## marcinbbb

> A masz już firmę, która to zrobi?


Szwagier za flaszkę ogarnie gwarancję za poprawny montaż, a elektryk za kolejną flaszkę wypisze papiery że instalacja zrobiona zgodnie ze sztuką. Później tylko przekonać ZE że instalację spokojnie może wpiąć do swojej sieci energetycznej a jak coś się stanie to ubezpieczyciel za flaszkę wypłaci odszkodowanie.
Podpowiedzcie kto mi może za flaszkę wystawić fakturę na montaż w 8% VAT aby dostać kasę z Urzędu? 

Nie takie rzeczy się robiło.

----------


## cangi80

> Szwagier za flaszkę ogarnie gwarancję za poprawny montaż, a elektryk za kolejną flaszkę wypisze papiery że instalacja zrobiona zgodnie ze sztuką. Później tylko przekonać ZE że instalację spokojnie może wpiąć do swojej sieci energetycznej a jak coś się stanie to ubezpieczyciel za flaszkę wypłaci odszkodowanie.
> Podpowiedzcie kto mi może za flaszkę wystawić fakturę na montaż w 8% VAT aby dostać kasę z Urzędu? 
> 
> Nie takie rzeczy się robiło.


Nie ładnie tak rozpijać naród. Tobie też płacą flaszkami ?

----------


## daamiann88

> A masz już firmę, która to zrobi?


Tak. Wstępnie jestem umówiony. Przywiozą mi sprzęt, mam sobie rozprowadzić kable, a jak będzie gotowe to przyjadą to wszystko pospinać, panele, falownik, zabezpieczenia.




> Szwagier za flaszkę ogarnie gwarancję za poprawny montaż, a elektryk za kolejną flaszkę wypisze papiery że instalacja zrobiona zgodnie ze sztuką. Później tylko przekonać ZE że instalację spokojnie może wpiąć do swojej sieci energetycznej a jak coś się stanie to ubezpieczyciel za flaszkę wypłaci odszkodowanie.
> Podpowiedzcie kto mi może za flaszkę wystawić fakturę na montaż w 8% VAT aby dostać kasę z Urzędu? 
> 
> Nie takie rzeczy się robiło.


Że Ty ze szwagrem i elektrykiem załatwiałeś za flaszkę to tylko się cieszyć  :hug:   :hug:  Ja muszę to ogarniać po ludzku

----------

